# January testers?



## krissie328

I know it is early but will anyone be testing in January? 

I've taken the last month off of ttc. I had originally intended to start back up in the new year, but.... I think I am going to try when my cycle starts next week. My period should be due January 2nd.

*January Testers!!*
1
Just1more2 :bfp:
aidensxmomma :bfp:
Weebles
Ruby14 :bfp:

2
chrissytina
lesondemavie :bfp:
Tink80
ABmommy
liddieloo

3
auntsas
SkyyLove
campn :bfp:
Zakir

4

5
MrsPres0816
twickywabbit

6
Trr

7
twinkie2
Frizzabelle
Ursaula

8
skycastles
ssarahh :bfp:
Elle.T.

9
blakesmummy09
mrs unicorn :bfp:
x_amour 

10
ser523
Kiki1993 :bfp:

11
Skywalker :bfp:
Joybell
MrsRose168 :angel:
Angel5000
Unicornwoman

12
Pne1985

13
Rose.

14
blessme
Jaxie086

15
Dtrisha
mom and ttc

16
natalie4

17
Wishing_well :bfp:

18

19
Shakeitout

20
mummaof1 :bfp:
Icecreamtwist :bfp:
teevee
spencerspiece

21

22

23
ridley2909
florence_ :bfp:

24
AshNAmber
LuLu15
Torz :bfp:

25

26
cpennell89

27
wantingagirl

28
darkriver
Weebles
Mumbee

29
schnoogles

30

31
trr
MumDreamsz
Frizzabelle :bfp:

*Unknown*
krissie328
amantila :bfp:
sn0wbunnie
Ginnymarie8
natalie4 :bfp:
mommy_atHEART
Kristanna
mrscletus
BabyDoll007
Babybows
CP x
JohnsPrincess
MissCassie :bfp:

SugarBeth :angel:
​


----------



## amantila

I'm CD1 right now but will likely be testing beginning of January unless my cycle shortens up a bit (my last cycle was 36 days...it was my second month off of bcp). 

If my cycle doesn't go all wonky I'll test with you in beginning of January :]


----------



## blakesmummy09

I've got the last of this cycle and another in December and then I'll be testing 11th Jan if I've not had a bfp before x


----------



## skycastles

Hey krissie!
I've put myself in for the Dec testers now, hoping I'll ovulate earlier and can test end week of Dec. If I go by my longer cycles, I'll be testing sometime in the first week of Jan.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome ladies! I am excited to have some ladies to wait with. 

I will be using clomid this cycle so I'm hoping I will actually ovulate at a good time. My last couple of times were past cd 28.


----------



## chocolatechip

I'm fairly certain I won't get pregnant on my first cycle TTC (Current one) so I'll likely be testing on January 10th!


----------



## ssarahh

I will be. We start trying when we go away on 18th December so I will be a January tester. It's only just this second sunk in! Cannot believe we start trying this month.

X


----------



## MummaBear16

Hello :wave: I am popping over from WTT, and my first cycle trying will be Jan! I am hoping to ovulate on around Jan 1, depending on my cycles. It's scary testing the waters over here in Ttc! Not long now!


----------



## krissie328

mummaof1 said:


> Hello :wave: I am popping over from WTT, and my first cycle trying will be Jan! I am hoping to ovulate on around Jan 1, depending on my cycles. It's scary testing the waters over here in Ttc! Not long now!

So great to see you!


----------



## Just1more2

I am on CD 8 of a roughly 36 day cycle. I will be early testing at the end of Dec, but probably wouldn't get a BFP until the 1st or 2nd of Jan.

I am on my 3rd round of Soy and taking a baby aspirin every day to improve blood flow and help implantation.


----------



## krissie328

How are you ladies doing? 

Af should arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## amantila

I'm good...cd 5 for me. Will start using opks around cd 11 to 12. DH is going on a business trip when I'll be cd 13-16...so hoping I don't O then!


----------



## MummaBear16

I'm still waiting to ovulate! Last cycle I O'd on cd 20, but thought it was delayed because I had just stopped the pill and was counting my cycle days from my witbdrawal bleed. On Cd 17 today, so must just be my new normal cycles! I'll be testing in Jan still, just not as early as I thought! 

Bring on Jan!


----------



## chrissytina

Hi I'll join. :wave: I'll be testing on January 2. Could you do a summary in the first post of everyone's names and what day they test? Then we can see who gets their BFP without going through the whole thread. :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

chrissytina said:


> Hi I'll join. :wave: I'll be testing on January 2. Could you do a summary in the first post of everyone's names and what day they test? Then we can see who gets their BFP without going through the whole thread. :thumbup:

Sure. I will do that tomorrow when I get on my computer.


----------



## krissie328

Not much new going on here. STILL waiting on my period to show. Seriously, I'm over the wait.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'll come join :flower:

I due to ovulate somewhere around Christmas (as long as my cycle cooperates), so I'll be testing around the first full week of January. I'll keep you updated as this cycle goes on with more exact dates.

Cd9 today. Hoping to ovulate in the next 11 days or so. Excited to see if Santa will bring me my rainbow this Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Alrighty ladies!! I have put the dates on the first post. Let me know if you need me to change you.

:flower:


----------



## Just1more2

I think I'm gearing up to O as we speak! I have EWCM this morning and I only really ever get that right before O-time. :happydance: We didn't BD over the weekend like I wanted to, it has been 3 days. Will take an OPK tonight and let you know. 

Wish me luck!!!

:babydust: to all of you!!:hugs:


----------



## spencerspiece

Gonna be a New Year's Day tester if I can hold out that long lol cycle day two here so long way to go but it's a busy month!


----------



## krissie328

Just1more2- Good luck!! I hope you catch that eggy. 

Afm, af finally arrived this morning. So assuming I ovulate around CD 14 (which with my irregular cycles is unlikely) I would be due to test on the 4th. 

Is anybody doing anything different this cycle? I am thinking of trying black cohosh cd 1-12. There are some good studies about it for pcos.


----------



## MummaBear16

Can you please put me down for Jan 20, my birthday! Will reasses if my O date changes 

Many thanks!


----------



## chrissytina

krissie328 said:


> chrissytina said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'll join. :wave: I'll be testing on January 2. Could you do a summary in the first post of everyone's names and what day they test? Then we can see who gets their BFP without going through the whole thread. :thumbup:
> 
> Sure. I will do that tomorrow when I get on my computer.Click to expand...

Thanks ! :happydance:


----------



## schnoogles

Can you add me to the 29th please? X


----------



## lesondemavie

Looks like I'm on CD1 today :(. Next AF due 1/2/16.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome to the new ladies. I have updated the first page. Let me know if you need me to change anything. 

On CD 4 today so just in the waiting game. I just don't know how I feel about getting pregnant this cycle. My emotions are all over the place. Could be my period messing with me though.


----------



## twinkie2

I'll join! :hi: Testing Jan 7th if O is the same as it's been the past few cycles :)


----------



## chocolatechip

Sorry I haven't come back to say that I'm actually not trying in January. Could I please be removed for this month :)


----------



## krissie328

How are things going ladies? 

Not much really to report. I guess it's mostly just a wait game right now for all of us.


----------



## MummaBear16

Hi Krissie :flower: 

Yes, waiting, waiting, waiting! I am not sure whether to trust my O date FF has given me :shrug: I hope it is right so I stay on track for Jan!


----------



## SugarBeth

I'll be testing on the 11th!


----------



## ABmommy

Hi ladies! Cd3 for me. Will be testing around the new year... Unsure of exact day right now. DH was pretty upset that I wasn't pg this last cycle, so we've agreed to more bd'ing and hoping it happens for us this month! last cycle we didn't dtd very often so I think that was our downfall. GL to all!


----------



## Audraia

Af is about to start I'll force so if I ovulate on time I'll be testing the 9th! IF I can hold out that long lol


----------



## twinkie2

Waiting here too, AF just finally ended (felt like it took forever) but I've got a long 35 day cycle, so still have some waiting to do to get to the important part!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey could you add me into the 1st January please?


----------



## blakesmummy09

Af came today so next cycle I will be now testing 9th because my lp has changed x


----------



## ssarahh

Hi 

I think I will be testing around 12 January. 

Hope you ladies are all doing well. I am just starting to sort out the packing for our trip away next weekend and the start of us officially TTC.

x


----------



## Trr

Hello ladies! Just started spotting so this will be my first real cycle after a mc. Tried last month but everything was all over the place. cm, OPKs, temp were so erratic. 

Looks like I'll be testing Jan 6th. maybe before. 

Due to ovulate around Christmas. luckily DH and I have some time off work around then :)

Good luck to all


----------



## auntsas

I will join in for Jaunary 3rd


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hiya, I'll be testing around 7th Jan - gona try and hold on till then! (That never works!) lots of babydust to everyone and fx we see lots of new year bfps! X


----------



## Audraia

I lied you can take me off! I tested yesterday cause the bleeding stopped and got a bfp! So hopefully it's sticky and I won't test in Jan!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## krissie328

Audraia said:


> I lied you can take me off! I tested yesterday cause the bleeding stopped and got a bfp! So hopefully it's sticky and I won't test in Jan!! Good luck ladies!

Congrats!


----------



## krissie328

I just updated the first page. Let me know if you want me to change anything.


----------



## spencerspiece

Will ovulate in the next 5 days. So exciting lol.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Cd16 and I think I'm going to ovulate within the next couple days. :happydance: If I do, January 1st will be my official testing day - although I will almost certainly test before then. :haha:

I'll make sure to update when I know I've ovulated. 

Audraia - Congrats! :) 

And welcome to all the new ladies. :flower:


----------



## MrsPres0816

Hi ladies! Mind if I join?? I'm currently cd 15 (of a long 35 day cycle) so I should be gearing up to ovulate within the next week, and ideally testing on Jan. 5th!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm only CD4 right now, due to ovulate on Christmas Day! Eek, as if the day and day before wasn't busy enough! Hopefully Christmas Day will be lucky for me!

AF will be due on January 10th. January 11th is the 3 year anniversary of losing one of our babies at 13 weeks gestation. I'm hoping we'll have a little light to part the heaviness of the day.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome to all the new ladies!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome to those who have joined us :flower:

Could you put down my testing day for January 1st please? Got a positive OPK this afternoon, so should ovulate within the next 24 hours. :thumbup: Really, really hoping that Santa brings me my rainbow for Christmas this year.:xmas6:


----------



## twinkie2

aidensxmomma said:


> Welcome to those who have joined us :flower:
> 
> Could you put down my testing day for January 1st please? Got a positive OPK this afternoon, so should ovulate within the next 24 hours. :thumbup: Really, really hoping that Santa brings me my rainbow for Christmas this year.:xmas6:

Best of luck!!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

I believe I am due to ovulate either today or tomorrow so hopefully testing on the 1st January. Really hoping to begin next year on a high. Xx


----------



## skycastles

Hello again everyone!
I'm finally finally starting to get ewcm so should ovulate in 4-7days depending on how long it takes my body to gear up. I'm not temping because we're trying to take it easy for the first few months of TTC. 
As far as my cycles go, this cycle is not the longest, but waiting for 4 weeks to ovulate is seriously a drag, sigh.
*Krissie* could you please put me down for 8th Jan? Going to try to hold out as long as I can before testing
*Mrs.Pres* think i'm roughly the same phase as you.. fx for us :)
*aidensxmomma* best of luck to you!


----------



## MummaBear16

I am hoping I can still test in Jan! It will most likely be a bit after the 20th that a positive would possibly show, but I'll stick to the 20th anyway! Looks like I'm gonna be one of the last to test!


----------



## skycastles

mummaof1 said:


> I am hoping I can still test in Jan! It will most likely be a bit after the 20th that a positive would possibly show, but I'll stick to the 20th anyway! Looks like I'm gonna be one of the last to test!

Oh what CD are you on?


----------



## MummaBear16

Cd 27 today, not ttc til next cycle! My o day seems to be quite late, cd 21 last cycle and cd 22 this cycle.


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Hi ladies! 
I am testing around December 22nd for this cycle however I truly think I'm already out as OH and I could not get as much BD as we wanted as I developed a nasty yeast infection Grrrrr.. so for next cycle I will be testing around January 20th, so f you could put me down on that date that would be great :D 

Nice to meet you all, I hope you don't mind me joining! :flower:


----------



## skycastles

*mummaof1* hope your O date moves up earlier for the next cycle then in time to test for your birthday :flower:
I think the list will fill up for the second half of Jan by the year end!
I am obsessing now.. because there's no opportunity for us to try till the weekend. In all my charting, I've always had 4-5days of EWCM before I ovulate so I'm hoping we can still get the timing right. I'm just worried my body will decide to be different this one month and ovulate earlier:dohh:


----------



## skycastles

Hi ice cream! I'm TTC/ntnp for #1 too
Hope you get the xmas bfp :) but welcome to january testers anyway!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Please can you move my test date to 9th Jan. Af arrived later than expected. Thank you. X


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I got the first page updated. Let me know if I missed anyone. 

Afm, CD 10 and I am just not feeling it at all!! We haven't BD once this cycle. And to top it off I am now sick. I have irregular cycles so no idea if/when I will ovulate. So really just feeling down about this cycle. I think I am just going to relax and let what happens happen.


----------



## MummaBear16

skycastles said:


> *mummaof1* hope your O date moves up earlier for the next cycle then in time to test for your birthday :flower:
> I think the list will fill up for the second half of Jan by the year end!
> I am obsessing now.. because there's no opportunity for us to try till the weekend. In all my charting, I've always had 4-5days of EWCM before I ovulate so I'm hoping we can still get the timing right. I'm just worried my body will decide to be different this one month and ovulate earlier:dohh:


Thank you Skycastles! A bfp on my birthday would be awesome! I am not sure how I'll feel about a bfn though! :haha: So it will either be a good day, or a bad day to test.

Good luck for your ovulation! :thumbup: 4-5 days of ewcm sounds good! Hopefully you can get some action in there at some stage with that bit of warning :winkwink:


----------



## MummaBear16

Icecreamtwist said:


> Hi ladies!
> I am testing around December 22nd for this cycle however I truly think I'm already out as OH and I could not get as much BD as we wanted as I developed a nasty yeast infection Grrrrr.. so for next cycle I will be testing around January 20th, so f you could put me down on that date that would be great :D
> 
> Nice to meet you all, I hope you don't mind me joining! :flower:

Testing buddy! The 20th will probably be too early for me to test, but that's my starting day I've given myself! :flower: Hopefully you get your bfp this cycle though, you never know :thumbup:

I hope the yeast infection has settled for you.


----------



## Tink80

Hi, girls. Can I join? 
AF is due January 2nd, although I am a POAS addict and may test before that, lol...


----------



## MrsPres0816

skycastles said:


> Hello again everyone!
> I'm finally finally starting to get ewcm so should ovulate in 4-7days depending on how long it takes my body to gear up. I'm not temping because we're trying to take it easy for the first few months of TTC.
> As far as my cycles go, this cycle is not the longest, but waiting for 4 weeks to ovulate is seriously a drag, sigh.
> *Krissie* could you please put me down for 8th Jan? Going to try to hold out as long as I can before testing
> *Mrs.Pres* think i'm roughly the same phase as you.. fx for us :)
> *aidensxmomma* best of luck to you!

 I am beginning to get ewcm as well so hopefully o is close by!


----------



## MrsPres0816

So this happened this afternoon! Been using opks since cd 12 (top test) and didn't expect to get anything remotely close to a positive until cd 20ish as I typically have a 33-35 day cycle (with last month being 38 days!) however, my opk this afternoon (bottom test) is pretty dang close to positive! will test again later tonight and continue testing over the next few days!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Skycastles thank you hun! :flower: nice do you have a TTC journal? Mine is linked in my siggy :)

Krissie thanks for updating it! :D


----------



## lesondemavie

Tink80 said:


> Hi, girls. Can I join?
> AF is due January 2nd, although I am a POAS addict and may test before that, lol...

Oh good we can be cycle buddies this round...also a poas addict :)


----------



## ser523

Looks like I'll be O'ing around Dec 29th, so it'll be testing time right around the 10th. I'm nervous just writing that! Gah!


----------



## Ginnymarie8

I've been following this site since we started trying 14 months ago. Now I'm going to bite the bullet and actually join. I have a 6 year old and 3 year old daughters and we have been trying for our third. We used clomid with my first and then randomly got pregnant with our youngest during one of my irregular cycles. Started our first round of clomid in November after getting a progesterone level of 0.6. Progesterone level with clomid was up to 30.4. Now here we are trying again in Decemeber with our second round of clomid. As of today, I'm CD 10 and will start testing OPK in the am. When I have a period, they are anywhere from 30-34 days. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I get a BFP in January to surprise my hubby with on his birthday.


----------



## spencerspiece

CD13 should be my O day but my Cm has been quite scant this cycle. It's Been there but not lots of it. Usually the morning after the night before I get huge amounts of cm and can't tell if it's spermies or ewcm, this month nothing even the spermies have disappeared lol hopefully my cervix gobbled them all up lol!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Hey everyone- Feels good to be back on this site! :) We have decided to start trying for #3!!! Currently have an 11 year old son & 9 month old daughter. On CD 17, no O yet. Been BDing like cray!


----------



## Ruby14

Can I join? DH and I have been actively trying about 3 months almost 4 and I have crazy long cycles. I started taking Vitex and my cycle has shortened after taking it for 50 days from an 85 to 195 day cycle to what I believe will be about 70 days if I dont get a BFP. I am about to O as I got a positive OPK yesterday and have watery CM for about 5 days. Should get a temp rise within next two days. Hopfully testing in the first few days of Jan! Good luck to everyone :))


----------



## skycastles

Hi to all the new ladies :)
*ruby14* you're the few i've met here who has even more crazy long cycles than me. Mine are 35-55 days haha. I know when i ovulate though, so I'm not going to take anything yet to shorten it.
*icecreamtwist*, nope i don't have a journal.. i'm terrible at updating whatever blogs i start, lol. I will visit you on yours!


----------



## skycastles

krissie328 said:


> Hey ladies- I got the first page updated. Let me know if I missed anyone.
> 
> Afm, CD 10 and I am just not feeling it at all!! We haven't BD once this cycle. And to top it off I am now sick. I have irregular cycles so no idea if/when I will ovulate. So really just feeling down about this cycle. I think I am just going to relax and let what happens happen.

Thanks for updating the list! How are you feeling today? Hope you get well soon:hugs: take care so you can recover and enjoy the christmas festivities.. you're right in just letting whatever happens happen :winkwink:




MrsPres0816 said:


> So this happened this afternoon! Been using opks since cd 12 (top test) and didn't expect to get anything remotely close to a positive until cd 20ish as I typically have a 33-35 day cycle (with last month being 38 days!) however, my opk this afternoon (bottom test) is pretty dang close to positive! will test again later tonight and continue testing over the next few days!

Hope it's an earlier ovulation for you! I'm not experienced with opks but i hate waiting forever for ovulation too.

Afm my ewcm has stopped today, so i might be taking another week to ovulate. Just hoping i do ovulate this cycle


----------



## lesondemavie

Hello fertile window! Kicking up the romance and enjoying the time together before my brother and his wife arrive for the holidays. Boy do things fly by fast when your cycles are only 22 days long!


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Skycastles oh ok :haha: Nice to know, your welcome to stalk! :flower: xx


----------



## SkyyLove

Hey! May I join? I am waiting for O but will be testing January 3rd. This is my first time truly trying to conceive and actually bought a few ovulation kits to ensure that I actually O. I have endometriosis so the possibility of my fertility being shot is there. So crossing our fingers and hoping for a sticky bean.


----------



## krissie328

So today I am CD 11. I am having gobs of EWCM. I thought yesterday it was starting to look like it. But here I am today and there is no mistake. 

I am so confused. The few times I have managed to O on my own it has been CD 28-36. So this would be insanely early!! I am going to do an opk tonight and see if anything is there. 

I am not even sure how I feel about it. Like I said before we haven't BD at all!! I am sure we won't before Saturday at the earliest due to out schedules.


----------



## blessme

Hi ladies. Can you add me to January 14th?


----------



## lesondemavie

SkyyLove said:


> Hey! May I join? I am waiting for O but will be testing January 3rd. This is my first time truly trying to conceive and actually bought a few ovulation kits to ensure that I actually O. I have endometriosis so the possibility of my fertility being shot is there. So crossing our fingers and hoping for a sticky bean.

Welcome! My mom had endo and I'm the eldest of four (mostly) normal, healthy children :). All the best to you!


----------



## spencerspiece

spencerspiece said:


> CD13 should be my O day but my Cm has been quite scant this cycle. It's Been there but not lots of it. Usually the morning after the night before I get huge amounts of cm and can't tell if it's spermies or ewcm, this month nothing even the spermies have disappeared lol hopefully my cervix gobbled them all up lol!

I think I have a theory to my lack of cm on ovulation day.....I ovulated two days early and that's why I'm cry as a bone!! What do you guys think....chart in sig


----------



## mrs unicorn

spencerspiece said:


> spencerspiece said:
> 
> 
> CD13 should be my O day but my Cm has been quite scant this cycle. It's Been there but not lots of it. Usually the morning after the night before I get huge amounts of cm and can't tell if it's spermies or ewcm, this month nothing even the spermies have disappeared lol hopefully my cervix gobbled them all up lol!
> 
> I think I have a theory to my lack of cm on ovulation day.....I ovulated two days early and that's why I'm cry as a bone!! What do you guys think....chart in sigClick to expand...

Looks like you did o early looking at your temps. Maybe cd12! I guess FF will be adding ch for you in a day or two. X


----------



## natalie4

Hi everyone, can I join? I'm back for my 4th cycle ttc, third cycle ended in a chemical, so I'm now back to cd1. Maybe January will be the lucky month for some of us!


----------



## Angel5000

Good evening! Can I join? 

I should O anywhere from Dec 27 - Jan6. In the past I would O around CD25 (Jan 5) except when on Vitex then I would O on CD16. However this month I managed to O on CD16 without vitex or any other supplements so I'm hoping it happens again near there!! This'll have me testing anywhere from around January 13 - 20, give or take. We'll know once O actually happens :)


*spencerspice* - looking at chart, I would say it does look like you O'd early (around CD11/12).


----------



## Skywalker

krissie328 said:


> I know it is early but will anyone be testing in January?
> 
> I've taken the last month off of ttc. I had originally intended to start back up in the new year, but.... I think I am going to try when my cycle starts next week. My period should be due January 2nd.
> 
> *January Testers!!*
> 1
> Just1more2
> spencerspiece
> aidensxmomma
> 
> 2
> chrissytina
> lesondemavie
> Tink80
> 
> 3
> auntsas
> SkyyLove
> 
> 4
> krissie328
> 
> 5
> MrsPres0816
> 
> 6
> Trr
> 
> 7
> twinkie2
> 
> 8
> skycastles
> 
> 9
> blakesmummy09
> mrs unicorn
> 
> 10
> ser523
> 
> 11
> SugarBeth
> 
> 12
> ssarahh
> 
> 13
> 
> 14
> blessme
> 
> 15
> 
> 16
> 
> 17
> 
> 18
> 
> 19
> 
> 20
> mummaof1
> Icecreamtwist
> 
> 21
> 
> 22
> 
> 23
> 
> 24
> 
> 25
> 
> 26
> 
> 27
> 
> 28
> 
> 29
> schnoogles
> 
> 30
> 
> 31
> 
> *Unknown*
> amantila
> ABmommy
> sn0wbunnie
> Ruby14
> Ginnymarie8
> natalie4
> Angel5000​

I'm testing January 11th! :dust:


----------



## Skywalker

Angel5000 said:


> Good evening! Can I join?
> 
> I should O anywhere from Dec 27 - Jan6. In the past I would O around CD25 (Jan 5) except when on Vitex then I would O on CD16. However this month I managed to O on CD16 without vitex or any other supplements so I'm hoping it happens again near there!! This'll have me testing anywhere from around January 13 - 20, give or take. We'll know once O actually happens :)
> 
> 
> *spencerspice* - looking at chart, I would say it does look like you O'd early (around CD11/12).

Ooo! ooo! Angel5000 we can be buddies! I O any time between 27th and the 29th, I have a 31-32 day cycle and this is my second cycle TTC! I'm taking vitex, raw prenatal vitamins, and ovarian support supplements and have my guy taking zinc and I'm about to go out to get him saw palmetto. I'm testing a day after when I will have missed my period, January 11th! :dust: :kiss: Want to be buddies?


----------



## krissie328

Added you skywalker.. :thumbup:

Welcome to the new ladies. Nice to see you Angel5000!!


----------



## SugarBeth

CD 7 for me, STILL have AF! At least it's reduced to spotting, but it seems like each month AF gets more annoying. I keep thinking each cycle "well, this better be the last time I see AF for 9 months!"...definitely thinking that again!

Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa leaves something extra special this Christmas, since I'm due to O on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!


----------



## Frizzabelle

I'd love to join...I'll be testing 7th January. 
This is my first month trying to conceive baby number three :) xx


----------



## Ruby14

Okay I need some help and opinions please! I got what i consider to be a positive opk on the 16th and my temps are confusing me.. Is it possible that i ovulated on the 15th or 16th and could still get a positive opk? I thought you ovulated after a positive so you wouldn't likely get the positive on O day..?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Frizzabelle

SugarBeth said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa leaves something extra special this Christmas, since I'm due to O on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!

I should also ovulate Christmas Eve! :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Ruby- I have ovulated on the same day as a positive opk. I think they say 12-48 hours after your first one. Plus, I get positive opks typically for 3 days so obviously I ovulate on one of those. 

Although, to be honest your temps don't look like you ovulated. But I would say you had a positive opk. I would keep bd just incase. You may have geared up to ovulate but haven't yet.


----------



## krissie328

Afm, not much happening. I had that ton of EWCM yesterday. And my opk couldn't have been more negative. :nope:

Only CD 12 so still plenty of time.


----------



## Ruby14

Thanks for looking krissie! Do you think i should keep taking opk's too?


----------



## krissie328

I would probably just drop down to doing one a day until you get a positive or a definite temp shift/or cross hairs.


----------



## SkyyLove

lesondemavie said:


> SkyyLove said:
> 
> 
> Hey! May I join? I am waiting for O but will be testing January 3rd. This is my first time truly trying to conceive and actually bought a few ovulation kits to ensure that I actually O. I have endometriosis so the possibility of my fertility being shot is there. So crossing our fingers and hoping for a sticky bean.
> 
> Welcome! My mom had endo and I'm the eldest of four (mostly) normal, healthy children :). All the best to you!Click to expand...

Thanks! That gives me some hope and I am super excited!


----------



## ser523

Are you ladies doing anything special to get ready? This month is like a sudden, one shot try for us and then we'll have to wait until the spring. I'm trying to be relaxed and making sure I take my prenatals. Is there really anything else I can do at this time with BD time coming so soon?


----------



## SugarBeth

Frizzabelle said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa leaves something extra special this Christmas, since I'm due to O on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!
> 
> I should also ovulate Christmas Eve! :flower:Click to expand...

Good luck to both of us! I'm a little worried, since Christmas Eve is SO busy. I'll be making a big turkey dinner, we have family visiting to do, night time church, playing Santa and trying to get the kids to actually sleep that night! I'm not sure how much time we'll have for BD'ing. Christmas Day we'll be gone most of the day at family homes. A bit stressful!

I'm really, really trying to avoid a winter baby again, it was hell the first time, which is why we started ttc'ing when the due date would be in the middle of summer. So this is really the last shot I have. We'll still ttc, but it'll be much harder for when the baby is here than I was hoping it would be.


----------



## Weebles

Haven't O'd yet but all signs are pointing towards the gearing up. I will be trying my best to hold of testing until January 1st.


----------



## x__amour

Hey all! Joining in here! I'll be testing January 9th-ish! :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm pretty sure that I'm 3dpo today. So I'll probably test a few days before January 1st. 

ser523 - We're not doing anything special this cycle. We were planning on using preseed, but I ovulated earlier than expected so we didn't get the chance.


----------



## krissie328

aidensxmomma said:


> I'm pretty sure that I'm 3dpo today. So I'll probably test a few days before January 1st.
> 
> ser523 - We're not doing anything special this cycle. We were planning on using preseed, but I ovulated earlier than expected so we didn't get the chance.

Yay for an early o! Do you want me to leave you on the first?


----------



## Ruby14

Can you add me to the 1st? Thanks:)


----------



## Angel5000

Evening ladies!! 

We just came from DH's work Christmas party and while we had fun, it was a little rough on me. We happened to be sitting at a table with a couple who was very pregnant (she is due in about 3 weeks), and the other couples at the table all had kids. We were asked 3 times tonight when we were going to start a family. DH was great and every time he just smiled and would say "eventually. we've got time". He knew it was rough on me, especially by the 3rd question. 

Aside from that, I don't know what it is this month but I am feeling super positive about the chances this time. I'm still really early in the cycle, but I don't know, something just feels.... "right". I hope I'm not setting myself up for disappointment. 




Skywalker said:


> Ooo! ooo! Angel5000 we can be buddies! I O any time between 27th and the 29th, I have a 31-32 day cycle and this is my second cycle TTC! I'm taking vitex, raw prenatal vitamins, and ovarian support supplements and have my guy taking zinc and I'm about to go out to get him saw palmetto. I'm testing a day after when I will have missed my period, January 11th! :dust: :kiss: Want to be buddies?

Hey skywalker! Always nice to have a cycle Buddy!! :happydance: :kiss:




Ruby14 said:


> Okay I need some help and opinions please! I got what i consider to be a positive opk on the 16th and my temps are confusing me.. Is it possible that i ovulated on the 15th or 16th and could still get a positive opk? I thought you ovulated after a positive so you wouldn't likely get the positive on O day..?

Your only real positive test looks like from the 16th. I typically O the day of my positive test, or the next day, but there are some cycles I have O'd 2-3 days after the +OPK. Based on your temp from today I would say maybe the 17th (18th at the latest, possibly). Need to see if your temp stays elevated, but today's temp has a circle so can't guarantee. FX. :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

Angel5000 I hate it when people ask/say things like that. It's so insensitive, but I don't think they realise it. We've only been trying a couple of months and were already getting it (no one know we're trying) I just try to dismiss it. It's great that your DH got in there quickly to shut them up. My DH is still shocked when people ask, and angry as its none of their business. As a female people have been asking me for years! Good luck this cycle xx


----------



## skycastles

x__amour said:


> Hey all! Joining in here! I'll be testing January 9th-ish! :D

Hello!
About the same time as me:thumbup:


Hope you all had a good weekend ladies.. Xmas holidays fast approaching!

I was quite depressed earlier because my cm dried up - it seemed like I might have missed my ovulation on Thurs or Fri although it could have also been because I fell sick. But I cheered up after I had ewcm again today so perhaps I haven't ovulated yet or maybe just did. I'm reminding myself to be more in the NTNP frame of mind. Wish me luck!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sugarbeth, my first was also a winter baby...he's just turned 4...I quite enjoyed having him so close to christmas so even though it would be very expensive I would still be happy to have another winter baby. My second was a summer bubs and has just turned 18 months :)

Good luck! I hope this month is the one for you! xx


----------



## krissie328

We had a summer baby last time. I found it really hard to get out because it was so hot! So this time I'm hoping for fall or spring.


----------



## SugarBeth

I think I'd rather any season other than winter! It's hard. And I definitely want to avoid another December baby. My son's birthday is two days after Christmas, and it's already hard to make sure family don't just skip over his birthday or for Christmas to overshadow it. Definitely don't want to add to that with another birthday!

I had my first baby in the month of July, and honestly I loved it. We took walks and sat in the shade at the park or pool and it was lovely. She had a slight bit of jaundice that I was able to cure naturally with just sunlight and I loved getting us both fresh air. 

With my son, we were bundled in the house all day and I dreaded going anywhere. I didn't want anyone touching him because EVERYONE was constantly sick, and then so were we. If I could have all spring/summer babies, I would!


----------



## Dtrisha

Hi ladies! Just waiting to ovulate. I will be testing around January 15th. Maybe earlier because I'm imprudent lol. We're going to be trying SMEP for the first time. Good luck to all and baby dust!!


----------



## Trr

Dtrisha said:


> Hi ladies! Just waiting to ovulate. I will be testing around January 15th. Maybe earlier because I'm imprudent lol. We're going to be trying SMEP for the first time. Good luck to all and baby dust!!

Trying SMEP too. Good luck!


----------



## Dtrisha

Trr said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just waiting to ovulate. I will be testing around January 15th. Maybe earlier because I'm imprudent lol. We're going to be trying SMEP for the first time. Good luck to all and baby dust!!
> 
> Trying SMEP too. Good luck!Click to expand...

Yay! I hope it works. I hear awesome things about it.


----------



## krissie328

Ladies- I am currently off work so just using my phone. But I will try to update the front page soon.

Not much here, still waiting to see if I even o. My cm has been good, but last cycle I had weeks of good cm. So really who knows.


----------



## Dtrisha

krissie328 said:


> Ladies- I am currently off work so just using my phone. But I will try to update the front page soon.
> 
> Not much here, still waiting to see if I even o. My cm has been good, but last cycle I had weeks of good cm. So really who knows.

Good luck!


----------



## twinkie2

ewcm yesterday and this morning, no chance to bd due to crazy crazy schedules, worried I may have missed our chance as there hasn't been any this afternoon/tonight and I wasn't expecting to O until Thursday :(


----------



## skycastles

How long does your ewcm last usually, twinkie2? Maybe you stopped producing it due to stress since you were busy? Hopefully you're still gearing up to O.
I experienced the same thing over the weekend:nope: but fx i may still be in with a chance


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie - You can keep me on for January 1st. 

As for the seasons to have babies - I have spring (April), summer (August), and winter (December) babies. I probably liked having a spring baby the best. Being heavily pregnant in the middle of summer was terrible. And I was really worried about there being snowstorms and stuff when I was heavily pregnant with my December baby. Although oddly enough, my April baby was the one born during a snowstorm.


----------



## ABmommy

Hi ladies. Just popping in! I should be o'ing soon. I wanted to try SMEP this cycle but DH screwed that up by not wanting to BD last night so now we'll just BD when I can get him to and see what happens. If this cycle is anything like my last I should ovulate in the next 3 days. Stark white opk tonight but doesn't mean anything, last cycle I all of a sudden got my positive opk. Will be testing 2x a day starting in the AM. I should be testing around the first few days of January. Going to shoot for January 2nd for now, unless I get impatient which will probably happen. GL and baby dust to all!


----------



## liddieloo

Hi girls! I'd like to join! 2dpo today so I'm testing new years day! We only dtd once during fertile time so my chances are slim, but I'm being positive! :)


----------



## teevee

Hi all!

This is my first cycle TTC so I'm excited to join the January testers! Since I won't be Oing for another 2 weeks probably, I'm not sure of my exact testing date yet, but as of now, Fertility Friend has AF/test date scheduled for Jan 20th, so I'm looking a a test date around then (probably a few days earlier lol) for myself. Can't wait till I O!


----------



## Angel5000

Seasons to have babies? As a teacher, my "perfect" timing would be late spring. If I Could have my due date in May it would be perfect because I could go out for the rest of the year and then have summer off with baby too before I have to go back to work. Unfortunately right now if we get our BFP that will put me right near teh beginning of the school year. :( But I'm tired of waiting and so we're just gonna see how it goes. 

*Mrs Unicorn* - yeah, I don't think they realized it at all. I even told DH when we left that I never realized how insensitive those questions were until we started trying and now I realize just how awful it can be! My family has been asking me for years when Id' have babies, because I was with my ex for 8 years so they expected it by now. DH and I are only a year and a half married, so people are just now starting to ask us. My favorite is "you're getting old, time's running out...." :dohh:

*ABmommy* I want to try SMEP this cycle too but my mom will be staying with us this whole week and so that could make things a little tricky. Hard to be seductive when my mom is sleeping just a room away :haha:


----------



## ser523

Angel5000 said:


> Seasons to have babies? As a teacher, my "perfect" timing would be late spring. If I Could have my due date in May it would be perfect because I could go out for the rest of the year and then have summer off with baby too before I have to go back to work. Unfortunately right now if we get our BFP that will put me right near teh beginning of the school year. :( But I'm tired of waiting and so we're just gonna see how it goes.

I'm a teacher too, and that was my plan as well! Maternity leave in the spring and then all summer with baby. But some health things have come up for me, so now we're trying for a baby whenever we can. Though, DH's whole family has their birthdays from September to December, so I was hoping to avoid that time block as well. Ah well. Happy and healthy babies are the goal at any time :)


----------



## liddieloo

Good luck teevee !! We got pg the first month we tried with dd! Just make sure you have lots and lots of sex!! :)


----------



## Angel5000

*ser* - What do you teach? I'm High school Math. :D I'd still love the spring baby thing but I'm at the "whenever I can get pregnant" is the goal stage too. :) Though, this month would put me late September, but at least it's not August and I'd at least get to start the year! better than missing the entire first month! Good luck to you!


----------



## teevee

Thanks so much liddleloo! I'm trying to not get my hopes up that we will get PG on the first cycle trying, but I sure do hope that is the case!! :D


----------



## krissie328

I am a school psychologist so I would love a due date February-April. It would ideal to take maternity and then summer. But a May or June due date and the beginning of the year off wouldn't be so bad. I have the added benefit of not being instructional staff so that isn't as hard.


----------



## ABmommy

Haha *Angel*!! I bet that will be pretty difficult. Luckily we live close to family so we get to come home to our house alone at the end of the days after the festivities! I think we'll try SMEP next cycle if I don't get a BFP this cycle.


----------



## lesondemavie

Positive opk last night and ewcm today. BDing has been right on schedule and ahem...amazing :cloud9:...even with my brother and SIL visiting :dohh:. Shooting for the smep, and might just make it this cycle. Expecting my temp to spike tomorrow. Fingers crossed I don't go crazy this TWW!


----------



## skycastles

*teevee* first cycle for me to! I think i'm just excited to be trying and won't be too disappointed if it doesn't happen this month.. i'm trying to enjoy the (hopefully not too long) journey :winkwink:

My ewcm is continuing on so I can't say I've ovulated yet. :shrug: I hope I ovulate today, otherwise my weekend BD won't really make it. I almost gave in and planned to take my temp this morning to see if my temps have risen but I managed to talk myself out of it!


----------



## Pne1985

Can I join this list? Hopefully, I will be testing January 12th if I can hold off that long! :wacko:


----------



## twinkie2

skycastles said:


> How long does your ewcm last usually, twinkie2? Maybe you stopped producing it due to stress since you were busy? Hopefully you're still gearing up to O.
> I experienced the same thing over the weekend:nope: but fx i may still be in with a chance

Usually 3ish days I guess (I haven't charted since my first ttc and I've forgotten my pw to look at the old charts). This time it was about a day and a half so I hope you are right! Normally I hate my long cycle, but in this instance I thought it was working better for us since our timing wasn't working out. Still concerned though as it seems like CP is lower than it was yesterday. I hope you still have a chance skycastles! Good luck!


----------



## Frizzabelle

I never seem to get ewcm....think I may need to invest in some ovulation tests as I don't actually know when I am ovulating, although today (CD 12) I do have some period type pain....

Can someone refresh my memory....when you do the ovulation test and it is positive does that mean you are ovulating, about to ovulate or have ovulated already? It's amazing what you forget! Lol xx


----------



## Joybell

Hi 
Can you add me? Testing on 1st January at 11dpo. I'm officially 10dpo although I'll probably be bad and test before then :) 

Good luck to everyone TTC#2 and on cycle 3.


----------



## AshNAmber

:hi: Hi ladies.. Was wondering if I can mosey on over from the December thread as the evil :witch: has struck again :haha: I gotta find the humor :wacko: So this will be my 2nd cycle my DW and I are using a known donor spoke with them yesterday to prepare for January.. This time I'm going to use digital OPK's :happydance: so lets hope for some New Years luck [-o&lt; Looks like possible test date will be the 24th :shrug:


----------



## Ruby14

Frizzabelle said:


> I never seem to get ewcm....think I may need to invest in some ovulation tests as I don't actually know when I am ovulating, although today (CD 12) I do have some period type pain....
> 
> Can someone refresh my memory....when you do the ovulation test and it is positive does that mean you are ovulating, about to ovulate or have ovulated already? It's amazing what you forget! Lol xx

When you get your positive OPK it means you're body is getting ready to ovulate and its said that it can happen anywhere from 6 to 48 hours after!


----------



## Ruby14

Okay so I think that I might have had some ovulation spotting yesterday at 4 dpo.. is that too long after O to have spotting caused by it? I was having some dark brown. Also is my temp dip today at 5 dpo too early for an implantation dip?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hey ashnamber, sorry to see you here (sounds weird but you know what I mean!) at least we can all enjoy the festivities :wine: and look forward to a brand new year - the year we all get our bfps! :happydance:


----------



## Pne1985

My cycle runs anywhere from 25-28 days. But I'm pretty sure I ovulate on cd10 or around there. Is anyone else's cycle similar?


----------



## Jaxie086

Just started my new cycle. Jan 14 for me!! :) :)


----------



## Jaxie086

Pne1985 said:


> My cycle runs anywhere from 25-28 days. But I'm pretty sure I ovulate on cd10 or around there. Is anyone else's cycle similar?

Mine is similar. I'm 25 days and usually O around cd12


----------



## AshNAmber

mrs unicorn said:


> Hey ashnamber, sorry to see you here (sounds weird but you know what I mean!) at least we can all enjoy the festivities :wine: and look forward to a brand new year - the year we all get our bfps! :happydance:

Yeah kinda sucks.. But nice to be with wonderful ladies :hugs:


----------



## natalie4

Cd5 now for me. Not sure if I will o this time because of the chemical but I'm using opks to check. Hoping I will be testing around Jan 16 - my 29th birthday!


----------



## Angel5000

Today's temp continued to dip down lower in to hte 96s. That's usually a sign O is coming. This cycle looks a lot like last cycle temp wise, which means I may have a spike here for the next couple days (estrogen spike?) and then hopefully another drop + O. FX anyway. I'd be so happy to actually O at CD16 again naturally!! Might mean last month wasn't a fluke and my body is REALLY finally sorting itself out! At least I hope so. 

Started SMEP Saturday. Every other month that we've tried to do that I've had a hard time continuing it because I get so exhausted during the week. But being on break will be easier and hopefully I can keep it up the next two weeks. :)

*Krissie* - that's a nice benefit to not being instructional staff. I just hated the idea of not being in my classroom week 1. Right now it'd be end of September, which kind of sucks, but I Could take up to 3 months (I think) so I could take off through Christmas break and come back in January. Not that my principal would be thrilled with that idea but I don't think they have a choice, legally. lol 

*leson* - congrats on keeping up SMEP! That can be tiring! :haha: Yay for O! Almost in TWW. 

*frizzabelle* - When you get a +OPK it means you are about to Ovulate. Typically you will O about 12-36 hours after the +OPK. 

*AshNAmber* - Oh no!! I wasn't expecting to see you pop into this thread!! :( 
I was so hoping that you would get your BFP!! :( 
Are you using the Advanced Digi's so you get the peak too or just the regular Digi's?


----------



## krissie328

Angel it really is one nice benefit. I use to teach and I know the teachers always said it was hard to come back when someone else and established themselves.

Legally you can have up to 12 weeks so there is nothing they can so. I plan to take 12 weeks with my next. I went back when ds was 6 weeks because I was changing districts. It was so so hard.


----------



## Dtrisha

Can you add me to January 15th please


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel5000 said:


> Today's temp continued to dip down lower in to hte 96s. That's usually a sign O is coming. This cycle looks a lot like last cycle temp wise, which means I may have a spike here for the next couple days (estrogen spike?) and then hopefully another drop + O. FX anyway. I'd be so happy to actually O at CD16 again naturally!! Might mean last month wasn't a fluke and my body is REALLY finally sorting itself out! At least I hope so.
> 
> Started SMEP Saturday. Every other month that we've tried to do that I've had a hard time continuing it because I get so exhausted during the week. But being on break will be easier and hopefully I can keep it up the next two weeks. :)
> 
> *Krissie* - that's a nice benefit to not being instructional staff. I just hated the idea of not being in my classroom week 1. Right now it'd be end of September, which kind of sucks, but I Could take up to 3 months (I think) so I could take off through Christmas break and come back in January. Not that my principal would be thrilled with that idea but I don't think they have a choice, legally. lol
> 
> *leson* - congrats on keeping up SMEP! That can be tiring! :haha: Yay for O! Almost in TWW.
> 
> *frizzabelle* - When you get a +OPK it means you are about to Ovulate. Typically you will O about 12-36 hours after the +OPK.
> 
> *AshNAmber* - Oh no!! I wasn't expecting to see you pop into this thread!! :(
> I was so hoping that you would get your BFP!! :(
> Are you using the Advanced Digi's so you get the peak too or just the regular Digi's?


Awe thanks Angel :hugs: but at least I'm in good company.. I was hopeful but I figured I wasn't going to get it this month I was all over the place with my O date and we only got to AI that one time.. So hopefully this go round with the digi one's ill have a better picture of when O will be and yes ma'am I think I'm going to do the one's that show my peak as well that way I get the best chance all the way around that I'm not just catching the eggie... So as soon as :witch: stop playing games with this spot on spot off game she is playing i'll start CD1:dohh:


----------



## ser523

*Angel* I teach Elementary, so little ones. But when I moved after getting married to DH, I left my job so I've been searching since. I've done 3 LTS positions, but nothing solid yet. I'm thinking if we get a BFP this cycle, I won't apply for next school year, as no district is going to want a new hire being out the first year! *lol* Teacher life is stinky sometimes. 

But if you have a position, I think it's a solid plan to be in the first 3 weeks of school and then take your maternity leave and return after Christmas break. I did that sort of time frame for one of my LTS positions, and I think it worked out quite nicely. Coming back from break is a transitional time anyway, so it's a good time to slid back into things! :D


----------



## Angel5000

*ser* That's a good point, I didn't think about how coming back after xmas would be a great transition time anyway. Would be nice to get a BFP this month just for that reason. :) Either way, I'm not going to try to stress about maternity leave in the middle of the year. It won't be "pretty" but right now I just want my baby! 

Hopefully you either get a BFP or a job. That makes sense though that if you get a bFP you won't want to look for a position. No one's going to want to hire someone about to go out on maternity leave. 



krissie328 said:


> Angel it really is one nice benefit. I use to teach and I know the teachers always said it was hard to come back when someone else and established themselves.
> 
> Legally you can have up to 12 weeks so there is nothing they can so. I plan to take 12 weeks with my next. I went back when ds was 6 weeks because I was changing districts. It was so so hard.

That's what I thought, that 12 weeks was the law. I have previously worked in charter schools or private schools and while they couldn't fire you for that they could not renew you at the end of the year if you took that many days and they didn't have to tell you that was why. Of course that was in Texas and they did a lot of backwards things there. now I am in a public school with a good union (and an amazing union rep) so I know I'm covered up to my 12 weeks. The only part that makes me nervous is that I'm in my first year at this district and at the end of year 1 they determine if they are going to ask you back or not and they can choose not to renew for no-cause they don't have to have a reason at year 1. HOWEVER, if that was right after I announce I'm pregnant and will miss time at the beginning of the next year I assume they'll be careful because they can't make it look like it's due to the pregnancy. 

I know that it shouldn't happen that way, but I've been burned pretty bad at former districts so I'm always really really anxious about what will happen. 




AshNAmber said:


> Awe thanks Angel :hugs: but at least I'm in good company.. I was hopeful but I figured I wasn't going to get it this month I was all over the place with my O date and we only got to AI that one time.. So hopefully this go round with the digi one's ill have a better picture of when O will be and yes ma'am I think I'm going to do the one's that show my peak as well that way I get the best chance all the way around that I'm not just catching the eggie... So as soon as :witch: stop playing games with this spot on spot off game she is playing i'll start CD1:dohh:

Yeah, makes sense. Hopefully the advanced ones give you a good idea. I'm doing those too this cycle, first time using advanced. I'll still use my ICs and just do both at the same time because i've heard mixed reviews about the advanced digi's. I like to have a back up. LoL. FX for both of us!


----------



## teevee

*skycastles*: so exciting! i'm getting a little nervous now that TTC is actually here, but hoping to not get too stressed and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Weebles

Ruby14 said:


> Okay so I think that I might have had some ovulation spotting yesterday at 4 dpo.. is that too long after O to have spotting caused by it? I was having some dark brown. Also is my temp dip today at 5 dpo too early for an implantation dip?

I don't temp so I can't help there but I sometimes spot after I O and it is always a few days after. I think it's just such a small amount of blood that it takes its time to work its way down and out.


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel5000 said:


> *ser* That's a good point, I didn't think about how coming back after xmas would be a great transition time anyway. Would be nice to get a BFP this month just for that reason. :) Either way, I'm not going to try to stress about maternity leave in the middle of the year. It won't be "pretty" but right now I just want my baby!
> 
> Hopefully you either get a BFP or a job. That makes sense though that if you get a bFP you won't want to look for a position. No one's going to want to hire someone about to go out on maternity leave.
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Angel it really is one nice benefit. I use to teach and I know the teachers always said it was hard to come back when someone else and established themselves.
> 
> Legally you can have up to 12 weeks so there is nothing they can so. I plan to take 12 weeks with my next. I went back when ds was 6 weeks because I was changing districts. It was so so hard.
> 
> That's what I thought, that 12 weeks was the law. I have previously worked in charter schools or private schools and while they couldn't fire you for that they could not renew you at the end of the year if you took that many days and they didn't have to tell you that was why. Of course that was in Texas and they did a lot of backwards things there. now I am in a public school with a good union (and an amazing union rep) so I know I'm covered up to my 12 weeks. The only part that makes me nervous is that I'm in my first year at this district and at the end of year 1 they determine if they are going to ask you back or not and they can choose not to renew for no-cause they don't have to have a reason at year 1. HOWEVER, if that was right after I announce I'm pregnant and will miss time at the beginning of the next year I assume they'll be careful because they can't make it look like it's due to the pregnancy.
> 
> I know that it shouldn't happen that way, but I've been burned pretty bad at former districts so I'm always really really anxious about what will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Awe thanks Angel :hugs: but at least I'm in good company.. I was hopeful but I figured I wasn't going to get it this month I was all over the place with my O date and we only got to AI that one time.. So hopefully this go round with the digi one's ill have a better picture of when O will be and yes ma'am I think I'm going to do the one's that show my peak as well that way I get the best chance all the way around that I'm not just catching the eggie... So as soon as :witch: stop playing games with this spot on spot off game she is playing i'll start CD1:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, makes sense. Hopefully the advanced ones give you a good idea. I'm doing those too this cycle, first time using advanced. I'll still use my ICs and just do both at the same time because i've heard mixed reviews about the advanced digi's. I like to have a back up. LoL. FX for both of us!Click to expand...

Maybe I should double up to.. DW is going to think I lost my mind if I use two :haha: this is our cycle!!


----------



## skycastles

I'm sorry the spotting thing didn't turn out the way you hoped *ashnamber*. Love your cheer btw. This is just the beginning of our journey anyway, so no point being negative right.. the best is yet to come!

I'm 1dpo (assumption) today and off for the holidays. It'll either keep my mind off TTC-related things, or I'll drive myself crazy symptom-spotting with all the new symptoms I'll be feeling while travelling and stufffing myself haha

Happy holidays ladies!


----------



## skycastles

It only happened to me once but it was a few days after O, too. Dark brown streak.



Weebles said:


> Ruby14 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I think that I might have had some ovulation spotting yesterday at 4 dpo.. is that too long after O to have spotting caused by it? I was having some dark brown. Also is my temp dip today at 5 dpo too early for an implantation dip?
> 
> I don't temp so I can't help there but I sometimes spot after I O and it is always a few days after. I think it's just such a small amount of blood that it takes its time to work its way down and out.Click to expand...


----------



## Ruby14

Thank you skycastles and Weebles! It's so good to hear. I was hoping it wouldn't be af spotting.


----------



## AshNAmber

skycastles said:


> I'm sorry the spotting thing didn't turn out the way you hoped *ashnamber*. Love your cheer btw. This is just the beginning of our journey anyway, so no point being negative right.. the best is yet to come!
> 
> I'm 1dpo (assumption) today and off for the holidays. It'll either keep my mind off TTC-related things, or I'll drive myself crazy symptom-spotting with all the new symptoms I'll be feeling while travelling and stufffing myself haha
> 
> Happy holidays ladies!

Thanks hun :hugs: I look at it like this.. Yes its upsetting.. But having a fit isn't going to make me pregnant either and the stress will just throw off my cycle.. So I get my cry out and keep it moving is the best way to say it I guess :shrug: And then I have yall to keep me company along the way :hugs: along with DW who has been amazing with all this

Welcome to your TWW I hope with all that's going to be going on around you that you don't drive yourself nuts with symptom spotting. Just try to relax and enjoy your holiday.. The symptom spotting will drive you crazy :wacko: I had EVERYTHING!! From nausea to back aches hungry not hungry my boobs STILL hurt and have been since about 6DPO :dohh: So try not to read to much into them.. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending loads and loads of baby :dust: your way!! I hope you have a wonderful holiday and get your BFP


----------



## Angel5000

AshNAmber said:


> Maybe I should double up to.. DW is going to think I lost my mind if I use two :haha: this is our cycle!!

:haha: I always do. I like my Wondfo's but I also like the definite assurance of the smiley face. So I double up. It's nice to be sure. :p


----------



## campn

Hey ladies, this is our cycle #5 of TTC for baby #2. It's been so disappointing with BFN after BFN, hopefully better things are waiting for us all in 2016.

Please put me down for January 3rd, I should be ovulating in the next 2 days hopefully. May the odds ever be in our favor. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## mom and ttc

Our first month ttc #3!! Husband had a VR 1 week ago. Ovulate Jan 1 expected period Jan 15


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel5000 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I should double up to.. DW is going to think I lost my mind if I use two :haha: this is our cycle!!
> 
> :haha: I always do. I like my Wondfo's but I also like the definite assurance of the smiley face. So I double up. It's nice to be sure. :pClick to expand...


I mentioned it to DW and she actually told me she didn't care :haha: So I may order me sme Wondfo's off amazon.. I see alot of ladies on here use them.. She is more worried about our donor they are so positive but he works long hours and has 2 little ones of his own so it get tiring for him to give us :spermy: but last month was the first month so maybe we have a better routine.. We shall find out if this :witch: will fully show her face already.. Just keep off and on spotting :growlmad:




campn said:


> Hey ladies, this is our cycle #5 of TTC for baby #2. It's been so disappointing with BFN after BFN, hopefully better things are waiting for us all in 2016.
> 
> Please put me down for January 3rd, I should be ovulating in the next 2 days hopefully. May the odds ever be in our favor.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

I hope you O soon hun.. Keeping my FX and sending loads of baby :dust:


----------



## krissie328

I just updated the first page. Please let me know if I missed anyone or if anyone needs a date changed. 

I am sorry it is taking me so long. I don't often get on my computer at home. 

Afm, CD 17 and no sign of o. :nope:


----------



## AshNAmber

Finally CD1 !!!


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Tested on Clear Blue Plus this morning for my December cycle, and just as I suspected... :bfn: 
On to January cycle :happydance: 
I hope we all get our BFPs in the new year!! 
:dust::dust:


----------



## x__amour

CD12. T minus 2 days until appx O! I'm so excited! :D


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm CD12 too! I'm pretending I'm already O'ing, because I have a suspicion that it may be happening earlier in the cycle than I thought. My plan for this cycle is to BD nightly until AF is due to cover all bases. Really hoping to start the new year with a bfp!


----------



## Angel5000

Today's temp is a littel off since I temped a little early, but it was a rise as I suspected. I think my body might be starting to create a pattern! :happydance: so I suspect I'm about at O-3 today. :happydance: Been doing SMEP since Saturday and today is our next :sex: night. :) Gonna catch that egg this time! :haha:



AshNAmber said:


> I mentioned it to DW and she actually told me she didn't care :haha: So I may order me sme Wondfo's off amazon.. I see alot of ladies on here use them.. She is more worried about our donor they are so positive but he works long hours and has 2 little ones of his own so it get tiring for him to give us :spermy: but last month was the first month so maybe we have a better routine.. We shall find out if this :witch: will fully show her face already.. Just keep off and on spotting :growlmad:

Oh I keep forgetting about donor. That makes it a little trickier. The advanced digi's are supposed to at least give you the bouncy smiley plus the regular so you'd have a better idea of fertile days. So I would keep with that just so that you can get more than JUST the + day.


----------



## mom and ttc

How are guys approaching this ttc? Our first month. While tcc our son we were set on a boy and I did the shettlers method, at the end it worked but took 6 months and we were sooo stressed out and fought and I was ttc crazy! Literally all I thought about all day long. 
My husband has just had his VR so this would be insane luck. However he will be deployed a lot!! January to August so I cannot stress myself. I think my ttc stress caused me getting so many bfn. 
I ordered ovulation tests online, the cheap ones and have a app on my phone. We are working at this as a couple but to relief stress etc. we won't be talking about my ovulation on ttc months to keep it fun and natural. 
However it is so hard to keep my mind off it! Ovulating on the dec 31/ Jan 1


----------



## x__amour

We are doing the Shettles method as well for a baby girl. We didn't do anything with DD or DS though. It's just for fun but would be cool if it worked! We are stopping DTD after tonight for 2 days prior and 2 days post ovulation. If we don't get a BFP this month, we'll just DTD consistently, no breaks.

My breasts are so sore today. Seems so early to be experiencing anything but probably just getting ready to O.


----------



## x__amour

SugarBeth said:


> I'm CD12 too! I'm pretending I'm already O'ing, because I have a suspicion that it may be happening earlier in the cycle than I thought. My plan for this cycle is to BD nightly until AF is due to cover all bases. Really hoping to start the new year with a bfp!

We have so many similarities lol! Same cycle, one girl, one boy, similar ages for our LOs! Maybe we'll be pregnant together haha!


----------



## SugarBeth

x__amour said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD12 too! I'm pretending I'm already O'ing, because I have a suspicion that it may be happening earlier in the cycle than I thought. My plan for this cycle is to BD nightly until AF is due to cover all bases. Really hoping to start the new year with a bfp!
> 
> We have so many similarities lol! Same cycle, one girl, one boy, similar ages for our LOs! Maybe we'll be pregnant together haha!Click to expand...


That's so neat! I'm also a SAHM and I really want another girl (though my husband is rooting for another boy!) We're trying the whole time and seeing what we end up with - which is how we got our girl and boy before.

I hope we both get a bfp this month and get to move on to first tri together! How long have you been trying for? This is our third cycle, unless you count the cycle prior to that where we NTNP.


----------



## mom and ttc

SugarBeth said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD12 too! I'm pretending I'm already O'ing, because I have a suspicion that it may be happening earlier in the cycle than I thought. My plan for this cycle is to BD nightly until AF is due to cover all bases. Really hoping to start the new year with a bfp!
> 
> We have so many similarities lol! Same cycle, one girl, one boy, similar ages for our LOs! Maybe we'll be pregnant together haha!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so neat! I'm also a SAHM and I really want another girl (though my husband is rooting for another boy!) We're trying the whole time and seeing what we end up with - which is how we got our girl and boy before.
> 
> I hope we both get a bfp this month and get to move on to first tri together! How long have you been trying for? This is our third cycle, unless you count the cycle prior to that where we NTNP.Click to expand...

Husband wants another boy for our son to be wild with and him not being the middle one of two girls. I would be okay with either! So no special things this time 

We are on vacation now. But after I will work out daily and cut junk, don't eat much anyway and start folic acid


----------



## x__amour

SugarBeth said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD12 too! I'm pretending I'm already O'ing, because I have a suspicion that it may be happening earlier in the cycle than I thought. My plan for this cycle is to BD nightly until AF is due to cover all bases. Really hoping to start the new year with a bfp!
> 
> We have so many similarities lol! Same cycle, one girl, one boy, similar ages for our LOs! Maybe we'll be pregnant together haha!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so neat! I'm also a SAHM and I really want another girl (though my husband is rooting for another boy!) We're trying the whole time and seeing what we end up with - which is how we got our girl and boy before.
> 
> I hope we both get a bfp this month and get to move on to first tri together! How long have you been trying for? This is our third cycle, unless you count the cycle prior to that where we NTNP.Click to expand...

Too neat haha. 1st cycle! We've been lucky enough to catch 1st cycle both times so hoping it won't take too long this time as well.


----------



## SugarBeth

mom and ttc said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD12 too! I'm pretending I'm already O'ing, because I have a suspicion that it may be happening earlier in the cycle than I thought. My plan for this cycle is to BD nightly until AF is due to cover all bases. Really hoping to start the new year with a bfp!
> 
> We have so many similarities lol! Same cycle, one girl, one boy, similar ages for our LOs! Maybe we'll be pregnant together haha!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so neat! I'm also a SAHM and I really want another girl (though my husband is rooting for another boy!) We're trying the whole time and seeing what we end up with - which is how we got our girl and boy before.
> 
> I hope we both get a bfp this month and get to move on to first tri together! How long have you been trying for? This is our third cycle, unless you count the cycle prior to that where we NTNP.Click to expand...
> 
> Husband wants another boy for our son to be wild with and him not being the middle one of two girls. I would be okay with either! So no special things this timeClick to expand...


Haha, thats pretty much why my husband wants a boy. My daughter and I are super girly. We love pink princessy everything. My son though loves trucks and trains and anything that roars. I agree, he needs a little buddy. But he's such a handful, I'm afraid of what it's like with two little boys close in age! And I'd love another girl to dress up in pretty clothing and be frilly with. So whatever we end up with will be wonderful. 

It'll be hard, I think, because we chose to not find out the gender this next time. But I think it'll help with the dread of labor to know I'm about to find out who is in there!


----------



## SugarBeth

x__amour said:


> Too neat haha. 1st cycle! We've been lucky enough to catch 1st cycle both times so hoping it won't take too long this time as well.

That's neat! I hope your tradition continues!

We got our son on our first cycle of NTNP. He was a big surprise! It took us about 3 months for our daughter, so hopefully with this being our third cycle, I"m due for a bfp! I'm only working with one ovary/tube and I'm still breastfeeding, but it hasn't stopped us from getting pregnant in the past, so FX it's soon!


----------



## Angel5000

Just got back from my annual exam. Doctor said that if I don't have a BFP in the next 2 months (which puts us at 11 months) to call her and she'll get the referral to the fertility place going. If she runs the tests the insurance won't cover it but if she sends me to the fertility clinic associated with the clinic I go to then insurance will cover it. Otherwise everything else looks good at the moment from what she could check on her own, now waiting on blood work for my annual work up (cholesterol, liver, the works). 

Question: For those of you who have used the CB Advanced Digi before, do you use FMU like it says? I usually use afternoon (about 2pm) with a 3-4 hour hold for my Wondfo's and when I use the CD Digi (not advanced). but the advanced actually says to use FMU. I went ahead and did that today and only got an empty circle, which is fine though I was hoping for my bouncy smiley. But I'm just iffy on the whole FMU thing.


----------



## ser523

Angel, I've been using CB Advanced Digital. And I do use FMU like it days to. It seems to work fine, I get blinking smilies in my fertile window and a solid smiley for my O. We're actively trying this cycle though, so I'm thinking I might try testing twice a day once I get closer to O day.


----------



## mom and ttc

Angel5000 said:


> Just got back from my annual exam. Doctor said that if I don't have a BFP in the next 2 months (which puts us at 11 months) to call her and she'll get the referral to the fertility place going. If she runs the tests the insurance won't cover it but if she sends me to the fertility clinic associated with the clinic I go to then insurance will cover it. Otherwise everything else looks good at the moment from what she could check on her own, now waiting on blood work for my annual work up (cholesterol, liver, the works).
> 
> Question: For those of you who have used the CB Advanced Digi before, do you use FMU like it says? I usually use afternoon (about 2pm) with a 3-4 hour hold for my Wondfo's and when I use the CD Digi (not advanced). but the advanced actually says to use FMU. I went ahead and did that today and only got an empty circle, which is fine though I was hoping for my bouncy smiley. But I'm just iffy on the whole FMU thing.

I drink a lot of water (about one gallon) a day so I use it first thing every morning


----------



## darkriver

Hi Stepping in. I will be testing on the 28th so I have a bit of a wait.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone for the feedback. :) I won't worry too much about the fMU then. 

:wave: Hi darkriver!


----------



## darkriver

It does say FMU. I use the clearblue advanced monitor (the little machine and that says the same thing)


----------



## Trr

Just waiting around to O. Probably today or tomorrow. So far SMEP is in full effect without messing it up yet. 

Actually had to wake my husband out of a dead sleep to get things done the other night. I have no shame at all :)

Wish all you ladies a merry Christmas. Hopefully Santa is just late with all our presents :)


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Just waiting around to O. Probably today or tomorrow. So far SMEP is in full effect without messing it up yet.
> 
> Actually had to wake my husband out of a dead sleep to get things done the other night. I have no shame at all :)
> 
> Wish all you ladies a merry Christmas. Hopefully Santa is just late with all our presents :)

I'm still waiting too, this has been a longer wait this cycle ugh, it makes me mad but not like I can change it. Also kudos for waking him up, we do the unthinkable sometimes when we are in our fertile window "mustt gett that juice!" 

Merry Christmas to all of you ladies! I hope Santa brings us babies soon!


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah trr you're so lucky DH sticks to the plan with you. I'm actually pretty mad that mine messed it up this cycle. Timing is still ok, but it's not the smep. I'm trying to just relax and take it easy this tww. Having zero symptoms (other than waking up feeling hot d/t progesterone) helps. Hoping I'll just be so distracted by the holidays that the time for AF will be here before I even have time to worry about symptoms or testing.


----------



## Babybows

I'll join you girls for testing in january. This is my first cycle, cd11 today(no sign of ovulating according to predictor), so I guess I'll be testing on January 11th?


----------



## ser523

Babybows said:


> I'll join you girls for testing in january. This is my first cycle, cd11 today(no sign of ovulating according to predictor), so I guess I'll be testing on January 11th?

Welcome! Sounds like you're right on with me, I'll be testing on the 10th! We can be buddies! &#128512;


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel5000 said:


> Today's temp is a littel off since I temped a little early, but it was a rise as I suspected. I think my body might be starting to create a pattern! :happydance: so I suspect I'm about at O-3 today. :happydance: Been doing SMEP since Saturday and today is our next :sex: night. :) Gonna catch that egg this time! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> I mentioned it to DW and she actually told me she didn't care :haha: So I may order me sme Wondfo's off amazon.. I see alot of ladies on here use them.. She is more worried about our donor they are so positive but he works long hours and has 2 little ones of his own so it get tiring for him to give us :spermy: but last month was the first month so maybe we have a better routine.. We shall find out if this :witch: will fully show her face already.. Just keep off and on spotting :growlmad:
> 
> Oh I keep forgetting about donor. That makes it a little trickier. The advanced digi's are supposed to at least give you the bouncy smiley plus the regular so you'd have a better idea of fertile days. So I would keep with that just so that you can get more than JUST the + day.Click to expand...




Angel5000 said:


> Just got back from my annual exam. Doctor said that if I don't have a BFP in the next 2 months (which puts us at 11 months) to call her and she'll get the referral to the fertility place going. If she runs the tests the insurance won't cover it but if she sends me to the fertility clinic associated with the clinic I go to then insurance will cover it. Otherwise everything else looks good at the moment from what she could check on her own, now waiting on blood work for my annual work up (cholesterol, liver, the works).
> 
> Question: For those of you who have used the CB Advanced Digi before, do you use FMU like it says? I usually use afternoon (about 2pm) with a 3-4 hour hold for my Wondfo's and when I use the CD Digi (not advanced). but the advanced actually says to use FMU. I went ahead and did that today and only got an empty circle, which is fine though I was hoping for my bouncy smiley. But I'm just iffy on the whole FMU thing.


Yea donor makes it a little harder but hope this go round will go a little more smoothly :wacko: I'll be getting me some Adv digi's soon so I'm ready to go... 

I hope all your test come back great and you get your BFP this month so you don't have to worry about the other stuff I'm keeping my FX for you Angel!! 

AFM so today I get a text from a friend I have not talk to in forever it has been months so she tells me Merry Christmas and she just found out shes pregnant :cry: How to be excited for her when it hurts me so bad I feel like an awful person :dohh:.. I hope all you ladies have a wonderful Christmas! Mine has started out kinda sucky..


----------



## darkriver

AshNAmber said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Today's temp is a littel off since I temped a little early, but it was a rise as I suspected. I think my body might be starting to create a pattern! :happydance: so I suspect I'm about at O-3 today. :happydance: Been doing SMEP since Saturday and today is our next :sex: night. :) Gonna catch that egg this time! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> I mentioned it to DW and she actually told me she didn't care :haha: So I may order me sme Wondfo's off amazon.. I see alot of ladies on here use them.. She is more worried about our donor they are so positive but he works long hours and has 2 little ones of his own so it get tiring for him to give us :spermy: but last month was the first month so maybe we have a better routine.. We shall find out if this :witch: will fully show her face already.. Just keep off and on spotting :growlmad:
> 
> Oh I keep forgetting about donor. That makes it a little trickier. The advanced digi's are supposed to at least give you the bouncy smiley plus the regular so you'd have a better idea of fertile days. So I would keep with that just so that you can get more than JUST the + day.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my annual exam. Doctor said that if I don't have a BFP in the next 2 months (which puts us at 11 months) to call her and she'll get the referral to the fertility place going. If she runs the tests the insurance won't cover it but if she sends me to the fertility clinic associated with the clinic I go to then insurance will cover it. Otherwise everything else looks good at the moment from what she could check on her own, now waiting on blood work for my annual work up (cholesterol, liver, the works).
> 
> Question: For those of you who have used the CB Advanced Digi before, do you use FMU like it says? I usually use afternoon (about 2pm) with a 3-4 hour hold for my Wondfo's and when I use the CD Digi (not advanced). but the advanced actually says to use FMU. I went ahead and did that today and only got an empty circle, which is fine though I was hoping for my bouncy smiley. But I'm just iffy on the whole FMU thing.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea donor makes it a little harder but hope this go round will go a little more smoothly :wacko: I'll be getting me some Adv digi's soon so I'm ready to go...
> 
> I hope all your test come back great and you get your BFP this month so you don't have to worry about the other stuff I'm keeping my FX for you Angel!!
> 
> AFM so today I get a text from a friend I have not talk to in forever it has been months so she tells me Merry Christmas and she just found out shes pregnant :cry: How to be excited for her when it hurts me so bad I feel like an awful person :dohh:.. I hope all you ladies have a wonderful Christmas! Mine has started out kinda sucky..Click to expand...

I am using a donor to! Its quite stressful isnt it


----------



## Angel5000

I think the CB Advanced is stressing me out. :haha: I keep expecting a bouncing smiley face and not getting one and then worrying that I'm not actually gearing up to O after all. I really need to just :coffee: and stop thinking about it. 

So I messed up SMEP by missing last night, but that's okay because we'll get it today and just keep going on every other from today out. I think we'll still be okay since I am not quite up to O yet. 



AshNAmber said:


> Yea donor makes it a little harder but hope this go round will go a little more smoothly :wacko: I'll be getting me some Adv digi's soon so I'm ready to go...
> 
> I hope all your test come back great and you get your BFP this month so you don't have to worry about the other stuff I'm keeping my FX for you Angel!!
> 
> AFM so today I get a text from a friend I have not talk to in forever it has been months so she tells me Merry Christmas and she just found out shes pregnant :cry: How to be excited for her when it hurts me so bad I feel like an awful person :dohh:.. I hope all you ladies have a wonderful Christmas! Mine has started out kinda sucky..

Thanks. :) 
As for your friend, that's hard. I know the feeling (I think most of us do). I keep getting announcements from cousins and coworkers and friends who are all pregnant and it is so very hard. I do find it a little off that she hasn't talked to you in forever and suddenly texts you to say she's pregnant. Not sure how I'd feel about that. :hugs: It's okay ot be upset and hurt, but also good to recognize that we can't project those feelings onto the people who are getting pregnant because we don't know how long they have tried or what their circumstances are. :hugs: I'm mostly just trying to convince myself at this point I think. :kiss: lol Hope your day starts to go a little better.


----------



## Babybows

ser523 said:


> Babybows said:
> 
> 
> I'll join you girls for testing in january. This is my first cycle, cd11 today(no sign of ovulating according to predictor), so I guess I'll be testing on January 11th?
> 
> Welcome! Sounds like you're right on with me, I'll be testing on the 10th! We can be buddies! &#128512;Click to expand...

Sure!! That'd be great! 

Is this also your first cycle? Or have you been trying for some while already?


----------



## Trr

I am determined not to mess up the SMEP plan. DH just laid there while I did most of the work anyway. Such a hard life he has. 

I told him that after 3 cycles we will talk to the doctor but we have to follow it exactly before I'll go to my doctor and talk his ear off if we are unsuccessful. I think he had kind of lost faith because he barely asks me about things anymore. I feel like he just expects that it's not going to happen. 

On a bad note- I feel like I am coming down with something which sucks because I am terrified it's gonna mess with my temps. 

On another note, I met up with some friends from college and one of them told me that she is 3 months along and she got it first try and me and my other friend who have been trying to get knocked up for a while just kind of looked at each other like "are you f-ing kidding me?" We actually would have been due a week apart if I didn't have my mc.

I feel like everyone is getting pregnant but me. 2 girls at my work too. I am highly annoyed.


----------



## ser523

Babybows said:


> Sure!! That'd be great!
> 
> Is this also your first cycle? Or have you been trying for some while already?

 It's kind of a one shot cycle this month! We were originally going to start TTC this summer, but I've had some health issues come up and I have a minor surgical procedure scheduled for next month. We decided to try for this month and see what happens! BFP would be awesome and I'd reschedule my procedure. Otherwise, we'll take a break for a few months and pick up TTC in like March.


----------



## mom and ttc

AshNAmber said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Today's temp is a littel off since I temped a little early, but it was a rise as I suspected. I think my body might be starting to create a pattern! :happydance: so I suspect I'm about at O-3 today. :happydance: Been doing SMEP since Saturday and today is our next :sex: night. :) Gonna catch that egg this time! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> I mentioned it to DW and she actually told me she didn't care :haha: So I may order me sme Wondfo's off amazon.. I see alot of ladies on here use them.. She is more worried about our donor they are so positive but he works long hours and has 2 little ones of his own so it get tiring for him to give us :spermy: but last month was the first month so maybe we have a better routine.. We shall find out if this :witch: will fully show her face already.. Just keep off and on spotting :growlmad:
> 
> Oh I keep forgetting about donor. That makes it a little trickier. The advanced digi's are supposed to at least give you the bouncy smiley plus the regular so you'd have a better idea of fertile days. So I would keep with that just so that you can get more than JUST the + day.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my annual exam. Doctor said that if I don't have a BFP in the next 2 months (which puts us at 11 months) to call her and she'll get the referral to the fertility place going. If she runs the tests the insurance won't cover it but if she sends me to the fertility clinic associated with the clinic I go to then insurance will cover it. Otherwise everything else looks good at the moment from what she could check on her own, now waiting on blood work for my annual work up (cholesterol, liver, the works).
> 
> Question: For those of you who have used the CB Advanced Digi before, do you use FMU like it says? I usually use afternoon (about 2pm) with a 3-4 hour hold for my Wondfo's and when I use the CD Digi (not advanced). but the advanced actually says to use FMU. I went ahead and did that today and only got an empty circle, which is fine though I was hoping for my bouncy smiley. But I'm just iffy on the whole FMU thing.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea donor makes it a little harder but hope this go round will go a little more smoothly :wacko: I'll be getting me some Adv digi's soon so I'm ready to go...
> 
> I hope all your test come back great and you get your BFP this month so you don't have to worry about the other stuff I'm keeping my FX for you Angel!!
> 
> AFM so today I get a text from a friend I have not talk to in forever it has been months so she tells me Merry Christmas and she just found out shes pregnant :cry: How to be excited for her when it hurts me so bad I feel like an awful person :dohh:.. I hope all you ladies have a wonderful Christmas! Mine has started out kinda sucky..Click to expand...

Live hearing your story. I donated eggs twice last year.


----------



## Weebles

I don't know if I'm going to be able to hold off till January! This is a much tougher wait than I ever imagined. I was waiting for pretty much a decade for hubby to be ready to try and so I thought these first two weeks would be a breeze. Well, I'm learning it's not. Man oh man. Maybe test just a few days early? I can see this getting expensive.


----------



## ABmommy

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is having a great holiday! I got my positive opk this evening so should ovulate tmrw. Got DH to BD tonight so that's a plus. And I'm in the middle of a yeast infection (thanks, antibiotics), so that was a bit painful but the things we do! I should be testing January 3rd if I can hold out that long.


----------



## ser523

Ah, I'm trying (unsuccessfully) not to be anxious, but I should have gotten a positive opk this morning but I didn't. I'm expecting to O ok the 29th, which usually means I should be getting smiley faces on my digital test starting today. Things already got pushed out when my period was two days late. Our window of time is limited because I'm scheduled for a surgical procedure next month. I mean I know we're doing a one shot try this cycle, but I want it to have a fair shot, you know? Bah! And I know stress doesn't help anything, which I think is making more stressed! &#128563;


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm thinking ill test on the 10th ... but im an ovulation stick pee addict so i know ill be worse with pregnancy tests :haha: ... going to try hold off on testing till the tenth (when period is due) ... may cave and try test earlier tho


----------



## darkriver

Someone got a bfp today. I was a bit sad because its not me but it gave me hope that concieving by sperm donor will work!


----------



## mom and ttc

Do you guys use any apps? I use p tracker and love it


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies! Was hoping to join you all. I'm still 13 dpo but af is due to show Sunday and I've had nothing but bfn's! So I was thinking to try the SMEP method in January, hubby is on board with it but I hope it works out. So I will be testing January 24th. :)


----------



## darkriver

mom and ttc said:


> Do you guys use any apps? I use p tracker and love it

Ovuline and fertility friend


----------



## Kiki1993

I use ovia app, it gives a fertility forecast so you know when to do it ha!


----------



## krissie328

I just use fertility friend. I have tried others but always go back to it.


----------



## mom and ttc

What is the smep method

Also do you go take a shower after sex, put your legs above your head lol what do y'all do?


----------



## mom and ttc

I use p tracker, it tells me my fertile days etc. and I started cheapies ovulation as test. We only have this month and then he will be gone 2 months so I will buy digital ones. But he just had his VR so most likely no swimmers yet.


----------



## SugarBeth

Anyone have experience with slight spotting/having tiny bits of uteran lining still shedding once or twice a day even a week after AF left? Had AF until CD7, I'm now CD14 and still once or twice a day see bits of red lining. Never experienced it before, and I don't think I O'ed yet. Does this mean I'm not going to O for a while? I'm so confused! It's really freaked me out.


----------



## mom and ttc

SugarBeth said:


> Anyone have experience with slight spotting/having tiny bits of uteran lining still shedding once or twice a day even a week after AF left? Had AF until CD7, I'm now CD14 and still once or twice a day see bits of red lining. Never experienced it before, and I don't think I O'ed yet. Does this mean I'm not going to O for a while? I'm so confused! It's really freaked me out.

Have you had sex recently? Maybe worry tmi rougher sex?


----------



## LuLu15

mom and ttc said:


> What is the smep method
> 
> Also do you go take a shower after sex, put your legs above your head lol what do y'all do?

It's the sperm meets egg plan (SMEP) look it up online...apparently it's supposed to get you pregnant.

I don't shower after bd, I do lift my legs and place a pillow to make my hips higher for about 15-20 mins or so. I did do that when I got pregnant with my daughter. Otherwise nothing else 'special'


----------



## SugarBeth

mom and ttc said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with slight spotting/having tiny bits of uteran lining still shedding once or twice a day even a week after AF left? Had AF until CD7, I'm now CD14 and still once or twice a day see bits of red lining. Never experienced it before, and I don't think I O'ed yet. Does this mean I'm not going to O for a while? I'm so confused! It's really freaked me out.
> 
> Have you had sex recently? Maybe worry tmi rougher sex?Click to expand...

We've been doing it every night for the last 4 nights, but it just never left from AF. It was happening before the daily sex. It doesn't look like spotting, it looks like actual bits of lining, like what I normally see sometimes in the beginning of AF. :shrug:


----------



## mom and ttc

Yeah I have the lining thing on the first day of my period too. If it lasts another day I would call the doc on Monday


----------



## ser523

Finally got a flashing smiley face today after testing three times and being stressed about it all day *lol* so looks like I'm heading into my window! Yay!


----------



## krissie328

SugarBeth- I've never experienced that outside of af. I would probably check with your doctor. It definitely doesn't sound right.

I am usually a jump and dump kinda persons but I'm trying to lay there a few mins after dtd. I just struggle with the feeling of it. And im afraid if getting an uti. Sometimes I take a shower but most often just use the toilet.


----------



## krissie328

Afm, cd 20 and still getting negative opks and no temp shift. The couple of times I ovulated on my own were after cd 28. So we'll see.


----------



## lesondemavie

Sugar: I bled lightly for 21 days once. I went in to see an obgyn and she diagnosed me with amenorrhea caused by intense exercise. I was running half marathons back then. I was really annoyed because I thought that typically caused skipped periods...of course I would get the more annoying version. She put me on birth control to regulate things again, and also keep my lining thin since I have a history of endo in my family. I've O'd every cycle since coming off of bcp, so pretty sure it was just a fluke from the running that month. All the best to you.

As for the after bd routine, I usually get up right away and clean off. I figure a uti would be worse than a little gravity. Now though, I give it 5-10 minutes first.


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel5000 said:


> I think the CB Advanced is stressing me out. :haha: I keep expecting a bouncing smiley face and not getting one and then worrying that I'm not actually gearing up to O after all. I really need to just :coffee: and stop thinking about it.
> 
> So I messed up SMEP by missing last night, but that's okay because we'll get it today and just keep going on every other from today out. I think we'll still be okay since I am not quite up to O yet.
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Yea donor makes it a little harder but hope this go round will go a little more smoothly :wacko: I'll be getting me some Adv digi's soon so I'm ready to go...
> 
> I hope all your test come back great and you get your BFP this month so you don't have to worry about the other stuff I'm keeping my FX for you Angel!!
> 
> AFM so today I get a text from a friend I have not talk to in forever it has been months so she tells me Merry Christmas and she just found out shes pregnant :cry: How to be excited for her when it hurts me so bad I feel like an awful person :dohh:.. I hope all you ladies have a wonderful Christmas! Mine has started out kinda sucky..
> 
> Thanks. :)
> As for your friend, that's hard. I know the feeling (I think most of us do). I keep getting announcements from cousins and coworkers and friends who are all pregnant and it is so very hard. I do find it a little off that she hasn't talked to you in forever and suddenly texts you to say she's pregnant. Not sure how I'd feel about that. :hugs: It's okay ot be upset and hurt, but also good to recognize that we can't project those feelings onto the people who are getting pregnant because we don't know how long they have tried or what their circumstances are. :hugs: I'm mostly just trying to convince myself at this point I think. :kiss: lol Hope your day starts to go a little better.Click to expand...


Its SOOOOOOO hard not to think about it :wacko: If just relaxing through it all would be that easy ugh :haha: But yes try not to stress about it. I'm sure your bouncy smile will be here any day now. and Don't beat yourself up to much about missing one day in the SMEP those little guys live 3-5 days in :blush: so I think your covered for the one day miss :hugs:

Yea is was hard all through christmas I feel like that's all people was talking about was someone having a baby or being pregnant. This may sound so mean but I was so happy no one in my family made any new addition announcements. I just don't think I could have handled it. I did tell her (the friend that called out the blue) I was happy for her and congrats. I know its not her fault.. One day.. Hopefully this month 



mom and ttc said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live hearing your story. I donated eggs twice last year.
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I think thats awesome you donated eggs. I have a friend that said she would be my segregate but I'm sure that cost a fortune :wacko: plus there is something about wanting to carry my baby.. but hell if it comes down to it I think I'd do anything at this point :shy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm going to be able to hold off till January! This is a much tougher wait than I ever imagined. I was waiting for pretty much a decade for hubby to be ready to try and so I thought these first two weeks would be a breeze. Well, I'm learning it's not. Man oh man. Maybe test just a few days early? I can see this getting expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting it the WORST!!!!!!! The wait to O the TWW :wacko: it all just drives you mad.. That's why I'm so happy I can come here and be crazy with all of you so that way I don't drive my DW to up the wall :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys use any apps? I use p tracker and love itClick to expand...
> 
> I use fertility Friend.. Been using it for years.. I try others but always seem to go back to it.
> 
> AFM: Just trying to get through the holidays.. I think the :witch: has left the building. So will start my temps again tonight and will start OPK's next friday FF says fertile days are some where between 6-11th so will start OPK's around the 4 and do them for 10days or until bouncy face and and full blown smile.. Already let the donors wife know possible dates and everyone is on board and ready soooo as always now I wait some more :coffee:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## darkriver

Has anyone got any advice on temping. I have been sleeping very unsettled recently and finding it hard to get an accurate temp. It says my temp has gone up a whole degree. What would you do?


----------



## Pne1985

About cd8 or 9, I had the strangest feeling like my uterus was being stretched. It lasted almost the whole day. Has anyone ever had this?
I'm not sure if that's when I was ovulating? By my CM, I'm thinking it was around there. It is now getting thicker but I have more than usual. 
And usually I just feel more like random pinches around my ovaries but its off and on after AF.


----------



## Trr

Pretty sure I'm 1 dpo and ovulated yesterday because I got my positive OPK and my temp rise this morning. My SMEP is over because DH is really sick and denied EVERY advance I made. He also didn't sleep last night so making up for it this morning is out of the question. I'm feeling out already. 

I'm very angry and sad at the same time. Just gonna have myself a little pity party over here tonight.


----------



## mommy_atHEART

I'm on Cd1 today 12/26 
Test Date: Unknown


----------



## lesondemavie

Trr said:


> Pretty sure I'm 1 dpo and ovulated yesterday because I got my positive OPK and my temp rise this morning. My SMEP is over because DH is really sick and denied EVERY advance I made. He also didn't sleep last night so making up for it this morning is out of the question. I'm feeling out already.
> 
> I'm very angry and sad at the same time. Just gonna have myself a little pity party over here tonight.

I've seen stats where 2 days before has the highest rate, so definitely not out...but I absolutely know that feeling. So sorry DH is sick!


----------



## cpennell89

I'll join! Taking a much more relaxed approach this cycle, but probably testing around Jan. 26th. CD 4 for me, usually 30ish day cycles, though this last one was 40. Hoping it was just my cycle settling down after BC.


----------



## twickywabbit

Can you put me in for Jan 5.? Thanks! :)


----------



## mom and ttc

mom and ttc said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live hearing your story. I donated eggs twice last year.
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I think thats awesome you donated eggs. I have a friend that said she would be my segregate but I'm sure that cost a fortune :wacko: plus there is something about wanting to carry my baby.. but hell if it comes down to it I think I'd do anything at this point :shy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys use any apps? I use p tracker and love itClick to expand...
> 
> I use fertility Friend.. Been using it for years.. I try others but always seem to go back to it.
> 
> AFM: Just trying to get through the holidays.. I think the :witch: has left the building. So will start my temps again tonight and will start OPK's next friday FF says fertile days are some where between 6-11th so will start OPK's around the 4 and do them for 10days or until bouncy face and and full blown smile.. Already let the donors wife know possible dates and everyone is on board and ready soooo as always now I wait some more :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I donated directly to the couple through an agency and only they can use the eggs it was 19 one time and 24 the other.
> You let his wife know? So it is open? Do you know the donor? Mine was completely anonymousClick to expand...


----------



## mom and ttc

mommy_atHEART said:


> I'm on Cd1 today 12/26
> Test Date: Unknown

I hope this doesn't come across rude! Didn't I see a post of a bfp not too long? If so, I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## mom and ttc

darkriver said:


> Has anyone got any advice on temping. I have been sleeping very unsettled recently and finding it hard to get an accurate temp. It says my temp has gone up a whole degree. What would you do?

I'm sorry I have never done it. 



Trr said:


> Pretty sure I'm 1 dpo and ovulated yesterday because I got my positive OPK and my temp rise this morning. My SMEP is over because DH is really sick and denied EVERY advance I made. He also didn't sleep last night so making up for it this morning is out of the question. I'm feeling out already.
> 
> What is smep?
> I conceived my daughter 4-5 days before ovulation
> I'm very angry and sad at the same time. Just gonna have myself a little pity party over here tonight.




cpennell89 said:


> I'll join! Taking a much more relaxed approach this cycle, but probably testing around Jan. 26th. CD 4 for me, usually 30ish day cycles, though this last one was 40. Hoping it was just my cycle settling down after BC.

Welcome! Hope next cycle is faster. When I last ttc (my son) my cycles were 25-27 days long now they are 31-35 so frustrating!!


----------



## Angel5000

Finally got my blinky smiley face today!! I was getting stressed out that it wouldn't happen and I would O late (again)! So glad to get the blinky! This is the first time I've used the advanced, so should we make sure to BD today? We BD last night, and I"m wondering if we need to make sure to BD every day for a few days until we got the solid or still keep to every other? If I keep with my previous cycle then I will O in about 2 days. 

*ser* Looks like I'm right behind you. Maybe we'll be TWW buddies! 



mom and ttc said:


> Do you guys use any apps? I use p tracker and love it

I haven't heard of p tracker. I use fertility friend. I <3 it. I've used Ovia, Glow, Kindara, and at least one other and I always end up back at FF. Once I got a free access to the VIP for FF I haven't gone back to anything else, and when they had a sale for a year of VIP FF for $20 I couldn't pass it up so I bought it and I really love it. The only thing I miss about Kindara is that I can put in more than one type of CM in a day and can identify amounts, whereas FF just lets you put in one type and not indicate amount, which kind of sucks. 




mom and ttc said:


> What is the smep method
> 
> Also do you go take a shower after sex, put your legs above your head lol what do y'all do?

SMEP is Sperm Meets Egg Plan. You can look it up but the basic idea is that you have sex every other day from about CD10 until you get a +OPK and then you have sex that day and the next 2 (so 3 days in a row or so). It's supposed ot make sure you always have sperm hanging out waiting for the eggy. Lots of people have had lots of success with it. I just have a really hard time keeping up with it! 

I don't take a shower after sex BUT I am really prone to UTI's so afterwards I will wait about 20 minutes (cuddle time!) and then get up and go to the bathroom and clean up. I haven't done the pillow under hips/leg up kind of thing but might start doing that if we don't get a BFP soon! :haha:


----------



## Trr

So I'm not out and happy again. I was determined to get a deposit this morning and I did. Poor DH mentioned something about being forced but I wasn't listening. If it's not my month then I'm going to start red raspberry tea next month because my cm seems to never turn egg white since my mc. 

SMEP- sperm meets egg plan. Seems super promising. There is a whole book online if you look it up but the is also a free e-book. Basically have a lot of sex every other day. 

I felt like it was my best option after my mc. I needed something to do to occupy my brain.


----------



## mom and ttc

Would it be too late for me to buy the advanced CB with the flashy lights? I am cd 13 and supposed to ovulate this week (31th) but my cycle varies from 30-35 days 
Does this look like a surge?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LuLu15

mom and ttc said:


> Would it be too late for me to buy the advanced CB with the flashy lights? I am cd 13 and supposed to ovulate this week (31th) but my cycle varies from 30-35 days
> Does this look like a surge?

I think you are still good to get the CB with the faces. I have a 29-32 cycle and it told me to start testing on cd 15 (I started earlier, but didn't get my positive until cd 15). 

Your tests look like you're getting close!


----------



## Kiki1993

thats what my sticks have been looking like, they are getting darker but not dark enough to be a positive for ovulation :( 
But I've had the pains people describe as ovulation pains so strange. We have just been having sex every other day just in case :flower:


----------



## ssarahh

Sorry ladies ... Could you change my test date to 8th? I gave you the predicted end date of AF not the start date! 

X


----------



## mom and ttc

Trr said:


> So I'm not out and happy again. I was determined to get a deposit this morning and I did. Poor DH mentioned something about being forced but I wasn't listening. If it's not my month then I'm going to start red raspberry tea next month because my cm seems to never turn egg white since my mc.
> 
> SMEP- sperm meets egg plan. Seems super promising. There is a whole book online if you look it up but the is also a free e-book. Basically have a lot of sex every other day.
> 
> I felt like it was my best option after my mc. I needed something to do to occupy my brain.

Thanks, yeah my husband said today too that he needs some days off haha which sucks bc this isn't fertile week. But we had sex 4 times now ( yesterday and today) and he just had his surgery 10 days ago. 3 days off won't hurt I guess. If I ovulate early I am covered and if I don't I am covered in a few days haha we are so bad! 



LuLu15 said:


> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> Would it be too late for me to buy the advanced CB with the flashy lights? I am cd 13 and supposed to ovulate this week (31th) but my cycle varies from 30-35 days
> Does this look like a surge?
> 
> 
> I think you are still good to get the CB with the faces. I have a 29-32 cycle and it told me to start testing on cd 15 (I started earlier, but didn't get my positive until cd 15).
> 
> Your tests look like you're getting close!Click to expand...

I think I might wait until he comes back from his work trip in March and buy those if this month doesn't work. I promised I won't stress myself out. Easier said than done 



Kiki1993 said:


> thats what my sticks have been looking like, they are getting darker but not dark enough to be a positive for ovulation :(
> But I've had the pains people describe as ovulation pains so strange. We have just been having sex every other day just in case :flower:

I had those pains yesterday! Way to early though to ovulate for me it was cd 12


----------



## ser523

Angel5000 said:


> Finally got my blinky smiley face today!! I was getting stressed out that it wouldn't happen and I would O late (again)! So glad to get the blinky! This is the first time I've used the advanced, so should we make sure to BD today? We BD last night, and I"m wondering if we need to make sure to BD every day for a few days until we got the solid or still keep to every other? If I keep with my previous cycle then I will O in about 2 days.
> 
> *ser* Looks like I'm right behind you. Maybe we'll be TWW buddies!

 Sounds like it! I was stressing about it all day yesterday! I've been pretty regular and when I didn't get a blinking smiley in the morning, I got sad lol! I finally got it when I tested for the third time late last night. 

Good luck with your BDing! :flower:


----------



## MrsRose168

I'd like to join in! I had a CP on Dec. 7th and got a flashing smiley face yesterday...was super relieved to see that since I wasn't sure how things would go after the MC.

DH has low sperm count so I think we'll DTD every other day so his swimmers have time to replenish. 

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how are you determining when to test? Are you waiting 2 weeks after you O or doing it sooner?


----------



## MrsRose168

ser523 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got my blinky smiley face today!! I was getting stressed out that it wouldn't happen and I would O late (again)! So glad to get the blinky! This is the first time I've used the advanced, so should we make sure to BD today? We BD last night, and I"m wondering if we need to make sure to BD every day for a few days until we got the solid or still keep to every other? If I keep with my previous cycle then I will O in about 2 days.
> 
> *ser* Looks like I'm right behind you. Maybe we'll be TWW buddies!
> 
> Sounds like it! I was stressing about it all day yesterday! I've been pretty regular and when I didn't get a blinking smiley in the morning, I got sad lol! I finally got it when I tested for the third time late last night.
> 
> Good luck with your BDing! :flower:Click to expand...

Ser, Angel - looks like I'm with you gals too! When are you testing?


----------



## Trr

MrsRose168 said:


> I'd like to join in! I had a CP on Dec. 7th and got a flashing smiley face yesterday...was super relieved to see that since I wasn't sure how things would go after the MC.
> 
> DH has low sperm count so I think we'll DTD every other day so his swimmers have time to replenish.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how are you determining when to test? Are you waiting 2 weeks after you O or doing it sooner?

Honestly, everyone is different. some like to wait until the day af is due and others like to test way before. Implantation can occur anywhere from 7dpo to 12dpo but usually 8dpo to 10dpo. 

I will start testing with cheapie pregnancy tests at 8dpo knowing that it is highly unlikely that I will see a line but I do it anyway. If you feel like seeing a negative isn't going to bug you then this method might work. 

Others wait until at least 12dpo or when af is almost due to test. 

It really just depends on if seeing a negative is going to make you more or less stressed. For me I feel like the gradual let down is much better then waiting.


----------



## MrsRose168

Trr said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join in! I had a CP on Dec. 7th and got a flashing smiley face yesterday...was super relieved to see that since I wasn't sure how things would go after the MC.
> 
> DH has low sperm count so I think we'll DTD every other day so his swimmers have time to replenish.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how are you determining when to test? Are you waiting 2 weeks after you O or doing it sooner?
> 
> Honestly, everyone is different. some like to wait until the day af is due and others like to test way before. Implantation can occur anywhere from 7dpo to 12dpo but usually 8dpo to 10dpo.
> 
> I will start testing with cheapie pregnancy tests at 8dpo knowing that it is highly unlikely that I will see a line but I do it anyway. If you feel like seeing a negative isn't going to bug you then this method might work.
> 
> Others wait until at least 12dpo or when af is almost due to test.
> 
> It really just depends on if seeing a negative is going to make you more or less stressed. For me I feel like the gradual let down is much better then waiting.Click to expand...

Thanks, trr! I have to agree--I think a gradual let down might be easier to handle. Plus, I'm super impatient so don't think I could wait until AF is due!


----------



## Trr

MrsRose168 said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join in! I had a CP on Dec. 7th and got a flashing smiley face yesterday...was super relieved to see that since I wasn't sure how things would go after the MC.
> 
> DH has low sperm count so I think we'll DTD every other day so his swimmers have time to replenish.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how are you determining when to test? Are you waiting 2 weeks after you O or doing it sooner?
> 
> Honestly, everyone is different. some like to wait until the day af is due and others like to test way before. Implantation can occur anywhere from 7dpo to 12dpo but usually 8dpo to 10dpo.
> 
> I will start testing with cheapie pregnancy tests at 8dpo knowing that it is highly unlikely that I will see a line but I do it anyway. If you feel like seeing a negative isn't going to bug you then this method might work.
> 
> Others wait until at least 12dpo or when af is almost due to test.
> 
> It really just depends on if seeing a negative is going to make you more or less stressed. For me I feel like the gradual let down is much better then waiting.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, trr! I have to agree--I think a gradual let down might be easier to handle. Plus, I'm super impatient so don't think I could wait until AF is due!Click to expand...

I agree. The wait is hard enough. I just get a bunch of wondfo pregnancy tests from Amazon or some cheapies from the dollar store and test away. 

I have 2 wondfos and a FRER left so we will see how long it takes me to go buy some more. Probably not very long.


----------



## mom and ttc

I will test on the 10th and then see from there.


----------



## ser523

MrsRose168 said:


> Ser, Angel - looks like I'm with you gals too! When are you testing?

Well AF is due the 10th, so I'd like to wait until then but I tend to be bad at waiting to test lol but I did plan ahead and I got a bunch of Wondfo's to use instead if wasting more expensive ones!


----------



## MrsRose168

I'm not sure when AF is due this time around but I would guess around January 11th. Can you go ahead and put me down for the 11th? I'm sure I'll be testing before that but that can be my 'official' date.


----------



## LuLu15

Those who use FF, did you purchase the VIP membership? Is it worth it? When I had the VIP 'trial' I wasn't charting much because I just wanted to see how 'regular' or not I am. It's for 24.99$ For a year right now so was thinking of purchasing it if it's worth it....thanks!!


----------



## AshNAmber

mommy_atHEART said:


> I'm on Cd1 today 12/26
> Test Date: Unknown

Awee Heart Welcome :hugs: 



mom and ttc said:


> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live hearing your story. I donated eggs twice last year.
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I think thats awesome you donated eggs. I have a friend that said she would be my segregate but I'm sure that cost a fortune :wacko: plus there is something about wanting to carry my baby.. but hell if it comes down to it I think I'd do anything at this point :shy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys use any apps? I use p tracker and love itClick to expand...
> 
> I use fertility Friend.. Been using it for years.. I try others but always seem to go back to it.
> 
> AFM: Just trying to get through the holidays.. I think the :witch: has left the building. So will start my temps again tonight and will start OPK's next friday FF says fertile days are some where between 6-11th so will start OPK's around the 4 and do them for 10days or until bouncy face and and full blown smile.. Already let the donors wife know possible dates and everyone is on board and ready soooo as always now I wait some more :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I donated directly to the couple through an agency and only they can use the eggs it was 19 one time and 24 the other.
> You let his wife know? So it is open? Do you know the donor? Mine was completely anonymousClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am we are actually friends with our donor and his wife.. Actually his wife is a child hood friend of mine we have known each other geezz 15 years or so.. When we were talking about having a baby I thought of them and went straight to her first and she talked to her husband about it.. They were more than willing.. We had a contract written up (friends or not you can never be to careful) That protected them from us going after him for any child support or anything and protected us from him trying to come after the baby. We agreed that they would be Aunt and Uncle and that's it. They have 2 DD's so they said if we have a boy it will be well spoiled by them as well :haha: I just hope this cycle we get to AI more than once.. We are still figuring out the easiest way for everyone. But my DW and I are very happy that they want to be in the babies life and best part is twins run on mine and his side of the family so I been secretly praying for that :haha: But ill be happy with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuLu15 said:
> 
> 
> Those who use FF, did you purchase the VIP membership? Is it worth it? When I had the VIP 'trial' I wasn't charting much because I just wanted to see how 'regular' or not I am. It's for 24.99$ For a year right now so was thinking of purchasing it if it's worth it....thanks!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use the VIP only when it get close for O and when AF is due I just make new emails and refer myself over an over to keep getting it free I thought about just paying the 10$ for the month. :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel yay for similes :happydance: you will be in the TWW before you know it!!!


----------



## Angel5000

AshNAmber said:


> Angel yay for similes :happydance: you will be in the TWW before you know it!!!

Thanks! :D I'm so excited! If I O in the next couple days my test day will be my moms birthday. Which would just absolutely make her day if I got a BFP that day. 



MrsRose168 said:


> Ser, Angel - looks like I'm with you gals too! When are you testing?

I think I'll test around the 11th. I suspect I'll O around the 28th, and my LP is actually only 10 days but I've had a couple CPs that were BFP at 11-12DPO but AF started at 13DPO so I am trying to wait until at least 14DPO before testing anymore. Can't guarantee I'll actually wait that long, but I'm going to try! After the last CP I was devastated and I don't think I can put myself through that again. Then again, it would be nice to have the data to give my doctor. 




LuLu15 said:


> Those who use FF, did you purchase the VIP membership? Is it worth it? When I had the VIP 'trial' I wasn't charting much because I just wanted to see how 'regular' or not I am. It's for 24.99$ For a year right now so was thinking of purchasing it if it's worth it....thanks!!

I did purchase the VIP membership when it went on sale awhile back and I love it. I had 30 days free and loved it, which is why I went ahead and purchased the $24.99 year one. It was worth it for me. I like the extra features and I use the "charts like mine" feature all the time which is what makes it so worth it for me.


----------



## x__amour

In the 2WW now! :happydance:


----------



## ser523

Angel5000 said:


> I think I'll test around the 11th. I suspect I'll O around the 28th, and my LP is actually only 10 days but I've had a couple CPs that were BFP at 11-12DPO but AF started at 13DPO so I am trying to wait until at least 14DPO before testing anymore. Can't guarantee I'll actually wait that long, but I'm going to try! After the last CP I was devastated and I don't think I can put myself through that again. Then again, it would be nice to have the data to give my doctor.

Ah, I have a 10 day LP too! *lol* sorry, that made me excited for some reason. And I have had two cp's/early mc's also. Initially, I was surprised at how sad I was after them. But it's still a loss and it's ok to grieve. But I'm hoping for sticky beans for all of us!


----------



## mom and ttc

AshNAmber said:


> Yes ma'am we are actually friends with our donor and his wife.. Actually his wife is a child hood friend of mine we have known each other geezz 15 years or so.. When we were talking about having a baby I thought of them and went straight to her first and she talked to her husband about it.. They were more than willing.. We had a contract written up (friends or not you can never be to careful) That protected them from us going after him for any child support or anything and protected us from him trying to come after the baby. We agreed that they would be Aunt and Uncle and that's it. They have 2 DD's so they said if we have a boy it will be well spoiled by them as well :haha: I just hope this cycle we get to AI more than once.. We are still figuring out the easiest way for everyone. But my DW and I are very happy that they want to be in the babies life and best part is twins run on mine and his side of the family so I been secretly praying for that :haha: But ill be happy with one.


okay, don"t have to answer but i am noisy now haha i am sorry. so since you know them are you going through egg retrieval and then ivf, or an iui ... or how are you getting his sperm. or dtd with him (you never know)


----------



## darkriver

LuLu15 said:


> Those who use FF, did you purchase the VIP membership? Is it worth it? When I had the VIP 'trial' I wasn't charting much because I just wanted to see how 'regular' or not I am. It's for 24.99$ For a year right now so was thinking of purchasing it if it's worth it....thanks!!

I think its worth it.


----------



## darkriver

okay, don"t have to answer but i am noisy now haha i am sorry. so since you know them are you going through egg retrieval and then ivf, or an iui ... or how are you getting his sperm. or dtd with him (you never know)[/QUOTE]
I am using a donor, what will happen is I get a positive, he comes over and does his buisness into a cup and then I do the rest. I have had a lot dodgy donors in my life but this guy is respectful. Everyone does it differently.


----------



## Kiki1993

is it possible to ovulate and miss it on the sticks? 
They were the amazon cheap ones?
I showed the signs of ovulation (Still am showing every sign - cramps, the fluid, my cervix, temp etc all indicate ovulation) but the sticks still have a line that is not as dark as the control?


----------



## krissie328

Kiki1993 said:


> is it possible to ovulate and miss it on the sticks?
> They were the amazon cheap ones?
> I showed the signs of ovulation (Still am showing every sign - cramps, the fluid, my cervix, temp etc all indicate ovulation) but the sticks still have a line that is not as dark as the control?

Yes, some women have a short surge. Did they get darker? If they got darker and then lightened m guess is you surged and just missed it.


----------



## Kiki1993

Yeah it started a very light line, got darker over three days, then got dark yesterday like it was about to be a positive but not quite there yet and then today at tweleve it was very light again, just tests the now and no line at all so far so must have missed it


----------



## Trr

Kiki1993 said:


> Yeah it started a very light line, got darker over three days, then got dark yesterday like it was about to be a positive but not quite there yet and then today at tweleve it was very light again, just tests the now and no line at all so far so must have missed it

Sounds like you missed it yesterday. If I have a stick that is almost positive, I'll usually do another 4 hour hold right after and I will get the positive then.


----------



## Kiki1993

We have been having sex just in case anyway so hopefully we caught the egg :)


----------



## Trr

Kiki1993 said:


> We have been having sex just in case anyway so hopefully we caught the egg :)

Well you have covered your bases so I wouldn't even worry. GL!


----------



## ser523

Ugh, DH has been spending all of his time with his brother since Wednesday. Which I mean, I know it's the holidays and they don't see each other tons (though I think his brother doesn't necessarily put a priority on spending time with DH), but I would appreciate some attention since DH has time off from work and I barely see him when he works because he works second shift. (And I've been having a rough time emotionally with my own family because of legal drama.) But we're supposed to be BDing every day to try to catch this egg. It's going to be really hard to make babies if we don't BD &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## mom and ttc

ser523 said:


> Ugh, DH has been spending all of his time with his brother since Wednesday. Which I mean, I know it's the holidays and they don't see each other tons (though I think his brother doesn't necessarily put a priority on spending time with DH), but I would appreciate some attention since DH has time off from work and I barely see him when he works because he works second shift. (And I've been having a rough time emotionally with my own family because of legal drama.) But we're supposed to be BDing every day to try to catch this egg. It's going to be really hard to make babies if we don't BD &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;

did you have sex at all? you really dont need to do it every day to catch the egg. dont stress yourself out. even once every 3 days would give you a good chance. 

i think i am ovulating early today, my husband is having pain from his surgery and he told me yesterday we wont be doing anything for a couple days. we did it yesterday and the day before... so i am not too worried. test isnt positive but darker. i will test again later. maybe i can get something in the morning haha 

went to longs and walgreens yesterday to get digital advanced. but longs didnt have them and walgreens wanted $46.99?? is that normal?


----------



## MrsRose168

mom and ttc said:


> ser523 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, DH has been spending all of his time with his brother since Wednesday. Which I mean, I know it's the holidays and they don't see each other tons (though I think his brother doesn't necessarily put a priority on spending time with DH), but I would appreciate some attention since DH has time off from work and I barely see him when he works because he works second shift. (And I've been having a rough time emotionally with my own family because of legal drama.) But we're supposed to be BDing every day to try to catch this egg. It's going to be really hard to make babies if we don't BD &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;
> 
> did you have sex at all? you really dont need to do it every day to catch the egg. dont stress yourself out. even once every 3 days would give you a good chance.
> 
> i think i am ovulating early today, my husband is having pain from his surgery and he told me yesterday we wont be doing anything for a couple days. we did it yesterday and the day before... so i am not too worried. test isnt positive but darker. i will test again later. maybe i can get something in the morning haha
> 
> went to longs and walgreens yesterday to get digital advanced. but longs didnt have them and walgreens wanted $46.99?? is that normal?Click to expand...

That price sounds about right. I think I paid $40 for 20 at Walmart.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Hi ladies! I'd like to join. My test day this cycle will probably be January 11th.

This cycle is really weird for me. I got a "peak" advanced opk on Christmas Eve at CD 10 (which is pretty darn early--usually 14 DPO), but I haven't seen a temp rise yet!? :shrug:

This is only my second cycle temping so I'm not sure what is going on. I've been charting at all different times of the day because I've been on vacation since the 18th and I've slept in (and for some reason my FitBit alarm hasn't been waking me up). So I'm not sure if my temps are even valid this cycle or if I truly haven't ovulated this cycle! I tried dropping the temps that were way off from my usual time, but that hasn't helped much. Wondering if my progesterone supplements have thrown my body out of whack. Worried. :cry:


----------



## mom and ttc

MrsRose168 said:


> That price sounds about right. I think I paid $40 for 20 at Walmart.

That was for a 10 pack with 1 pregnancy test though. The 20 pack was on sale for 57 I believe


----------



## lesondemavie

6 DPO here. Will know one way or the other by the end of the week. FX to all my fellow early January testers. If this time is a BFN, I'll be joining the testers at the end of January. One perk of 22 day cycles...time flies by pretty fast. Also though if this is a BFN, DH and I will make appointments to rule out any problems. Bit frightened by all of that.


----------



## spencerspiece

10/11dpo here awaiting AF so I can get January cycle going. I was spotting yesterday but nothing since.....


----------



## ser523

mom and ttc said:


> did you have sex at all? you really dont need to do it every day to catch the egg. dont stress yourself out. even once every 3 days would give you a good chance.
> 
> i think i am ovulating early today, my husband is having pain from his surgery and he told me yesterday we wont be doing anything for a couple days. we did it yesterday and the day before... so i am not too worried. test isnt positive but darker. i will test again later. maybe i can get something in the morning haha
> 
> went to longs and walgreens yesterday to get digital advanced. but longs didnt have them and walgreens wanted $46.99?? is that normal?

We did on Friday, but since we're only trying this cycle, I wanted to give things the best shot possible. &#128542;


I paid $42 for a 30 count pack of refills on Amazon recently. I believe I paid $30 for my starter pack at Target, it had 10 tests and the device.


----------



## Angel5000

Day 2 of blinky smiley faces!! Today's temp is up so I think I'm in my Pre-O "Rise", which I usually get about 1-3 days before O. Hopefully I get my O dip in the next day or two. :) 



Kiki1993 said:


> is it possible to ovulate and miss it on the sticks?
> They were the amazon cheap ones?
> I showed the signs of ovulation (Still am showing every sign - cramps, the fluid, my cervix, temp etc all indicate ovulation) but the sticks still have a line that is not as dark as the control?

Yeah, especially if you have a short surge. Or if you don't have a long enough hold (so the urine is too diluted). There hve been a couple months I missed it because I was drinking too much water and couldn't get a concentrated enough "sample". 




ser523 said:


> Ah, I have a 10 day LP too! *lol* sorry, that made me excited for some reason. And I have had two cp's/early mc's also. Initially, I was surprised at how sad I was after them. But it's still a loss and it's ok to grieve. But I'm hoping for sticky beans for all of us!

Sounds like we have a lot in common! I, too, was surprised at how sad I was afterwards, but I'm hoping that since my body feels like it's starting to regulate that maybe I'll be able to get a sticky bean this cycle. FX for both of us!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> Day 2 of blinky smiley faces!! Today's temp is up so I think I'm in my Pre-O "Rise", which I usually get about 1-3 days before O. Hopefully I get my O dip in the next day or two. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki1993 said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to ovulate and miss it on the sticks?
> They were the amazon cheap ones?
> I showed the signs of ovulation (Still am showing every sign - cramps, the fluid, my cervix, temp etc all indicate ovulation) but the sticks still have a line that is not as dark as the control?
> 
> Yeah, especially if you have a short surge. Or if you don't have a long enough hold (so the urine is too diluted). There hve been a couple months I missed it because I was drinking too much water and couldn't get a concentrated enough "sample".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ser523 said:
> 
> 
> Ah, I have a 10 day LP too! *lol* sorry, that made me excited for some reason. And I have had two cp's/early mc's also. Initially, I was surprised at how sad I was after them. But it's still a loss and it's ok to grieve. But I'm hoping for sticky beans for all of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like we have a lot in common! I, too, was surprised at how sad I was afterwards, but I'm hoping that since my body feels like it's starting to regulate that maybe I'll be able to get a sticky bean this cycle. FX for both of us!!Click to expand...

I'm on day 3 of flashing smiley faces! This is my first time using the Advanced Digitals so I'm curious when I'll get the peak smiley face...thought it would happen today! I don't temp so not sure when to expect O.


----------



## mom and ttc

Had an almost positive on cheapies this am (fmu) and tried this evening ( broken test, nothing really happened no even getting pink) tried another and so light second line. I gotta give up on testing during the day, after 2 kids I just cannot hold it for longer than 45 min


----------



## Kristanna

Hey lovelies So I'm new to all this ttc , we're trying for our first and I'm currently in my tww (10dpo today). BDed 2 days before OV. I have very little knowledge on what's normal and what's not so I've been googling like crazy...praying and everything else I can.

Here's the symptoms I've had so far..
1dpo- mild cramps on left side
2dpo - mild cramps on left side too
3dpo- cramps increased in intensity (still on left side)
4dpo - felt "sick-ish" the whole day
5dpo - cramps on left and minor on right side - cravings- felt tightened stomach and uncomfortable to bend down, when getting up f rom the couch and to sleep on tummy
6dpo - slight bloating, little bit constipated, insomnia (despite being soo tired) very nauseated
7dpo - lower backache like no mans business, cramps, major diarrhoea during the night
8dpo - slight cramps - still feeling tightness in stomach
9dpo - slight cramps and mild nausea the whole day - felt so tired about 2 hours after i woke up in the morning - during the night had severe strong cramps in lower abdomen
10dpo - except that my stomach still feels different and i have very light cramps on left side- i have no other real symptoms.

Oh by the way I have been taking B6 supplements since about 5dpo
So! What could ll this mean, man I'm so anxious and I am so so hoping that AF doesnt show....due on the 2nd of Jan


----------



## Zakir

6dpo today and will be testing on the third. Officially anyway.


----------



## AshNAmber

mom and ttc said:


> okay, don"t have to answer but i am noisy now haha i am sorry. so since you know them are you going through egg retrieval and then ivf, or an iui ... or how are you getting his sperm. or dtd with him (you never know)



It's fine :haha: but warning * TMI alert*!!!! No we are doing this "turkey baster" style :shy: I guess you would call it.. I ordered sterile syringes for me and clean catch cups and gave it to them along with some preseed so I know they use something :spermy: friendly. They live roughly 10 min from me. So his DW will call me when :spermy: have been collected and I go get them. It's like a 25 min turn around time from him to :blush: I work in a lab and they say the little guys are fine for up to an hour out side the body as long as they stay liquefied and body temp.. So his DW will hold the container between her boobs and once I get them I hold the cup between mine. My DW when I get home will then put a little preseed in the syringe then put the little guys in I lay with my hips elevated and she sends the the guys on the journey an once all of it is :blush: I place a soft cup and keep it in for 12 hours and DW will make me "happy" :haha:.. It's a process but this way my DW feels like she is actually part of the process. 



mom and ttc said:


> ser523 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, DH has been spending all of his time with his brother since Wednesday. Which I mean, I know it's the holidays and they don't see each other tons (though I think his brother doesn't necessarily put a priority on spending time with DH), but I would appreciate some attention since DH has time off from work and I barely see him when he works because he works second shift. (And I've been having a rough time emotionally with my own family because of legal drama.) But we're supposed to be BDing every day to try to catch this egg. It's going to be really hard to make babies if we don't BD &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;
> 
> did you have sex at all? you really dont need to do it every day to catch the egg. dont stress yourself out. even once every 3 days would give you a good chance.
> 
> i think i am ovulating early today, my husband is having pain from his surgery and he told me yesterday we wont be doing anything for a couple days. we did it yesterday and the day before... so i am not too worried. test isnt positive but darker. i will test again later. maybe i can get something in the morning haha
> 
> went to longs and walgreens yesterday to get digital advanced. but longs didnt have them and walgreens wanted $46.99?? is that normal?Click to expand...

That's crazy to spend that much.. I think my walmart has them for 27$ for the 10 count.. I refuse to ever buy anything like that from Walgreens.. The last time I bought FRER from there it was 18$ for 2 and I got 3 from walmart for 13$ was ridiculous.. Amazon even has them cheaper..


----------



## Pne1985

Today I'm officially in the tww (or sooner). Just checked my CM, and it is somewhat a mixture of a tad wet with white thick globs that are super stretchy. Sorry if it's TMI! Any other waiters having the same CM?


----------



## mom and ttc

Kristanna said:


> Hey lovelies So I'm new to all this ttc , we're trying for our first and I'm currently in my tww (10dpo today). BDed 2 days before OV. I have very little knowledge on what's normal and what's not so I've been googling like crazy...praying and everything else I can.
> 
> Here's the symptoms I've had so far..
> 1dpo- mild cramps on left side
> 2dpo - mild cramps on left side too
> 3dpo- cramps increased in intensity (still on left side)
> 4dpo - felt "sick-ish" the whole day
> 5dpo - cramps on left and minor on right side - cravings- felt tightened stomach and uncomfortable to bend down, when getting up f rom the couch and to sleep on tummy
> 6dpo - slight bloating, little bit constipated, insomnia (despite being soo tired) very nauseated
> 7dpo - lower backache like no mans business, cramps, major diarrhoea during the night
> 8dpo - slight cramps - still feeling tightness in stomach
> 9dpo - slight cramps and mild nausea the whole day - felt so tired about 2 hours after i woke up in the morning - during the night had severe strong cramps in lower abdomen
> 10dpo - except that my stomach still feels different and i have very light cramps on left side- i have no other real symptoms.
> 
> Oh by the way I have been taking B6 supplements since about 5dpo
> So! What could ll this mean, man I'm so anxious and I am so so hoping that AF doesnt show....due on the 2nd of Jan


I would start testing tomorrow haha but I am bad . Good luck


----------



## mom and ttc

AshNAmber said:


> That's crazy to spend that much.. I think my walmart has them for 27$ for the 10 count.. I refuse to ever buy anything like that from Walgreens.. The last time I bought FRER from there it was 18$ for 2 and I got 3 from walmart for 13$ was ridiculous.. Amazon even has them cheaper..

I didn't get them! Good to know! 
I am so confused with these cheapies! It almost seems like they are getting lighter again. Ewcm is gone but I am not due to ovulate until the 31th on a 31 day average cycle. First month try and first month testing. I will continue with ovulation tests until Friday. Then Wait for AF


----------



## Ruby14

I got a BFN at 10 dpo yesterday. I know thats still early and there's still a chance but i just have this feeling that I'm out this cycle.


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm in two week wait now, i think i might start testing on the 7th on cheapie tsts and then use a good test if my periods late :)


----------



## mom and ttc

Ashnamber: y'all got the plan down!! Hope it works out!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Ladies, does anyone in this thread have PCOS? I'm asking because my sister has PCOS and her doctor has said that even though she clearly isn't ovulating, she won't give her anything at all until she's been "trying" for a year (which is silly because she can't really "try" if there is no egg release ever!). So I'm wondering if this is standard for PCOS patients or if her doctor just sucks. She sees an on base military doctor because her husband is military but she's considering transferring to off base (even though she'd have to pay $) if she could find out if other doctors would be willing to do something for her sooner than later. I told her I'd ask around in my groups and see if anyone with PCOS has any information. 




MrsRose168 said:


> I'm on day 3 of flashing smiley faces! This is my first time using the Advanced Digitals so I'm curious when I'll get the peak smiley face...thought it would happen today! I don't temp so not sure when to expect O.

I've been told it generally can be 2-4 days of flashy faces but could be more or less depending on the person. I know that my surge in the past has always been in the afternoon so today I didn't test with FMU because I only have 2 or 3 sticks left. I'm going to use my ICs for the next few days and if I get close to a +OPK I'll use the digi at the same time to see if I get my peak smiley. I'm pretty sure that I won't get a peak smiley first thing in the morning because of how I've seen my surge in the past so I'll start testing in the afternoon for the rest of my sticks.


----------



## Kristanna

Sigh* Holding out hope....thanks Mom and ttc x
And this is our first so God knows, this has to be it...we just cant wait to have a bundle of love of our own :hugs:


----------



## mom and ttc

So confused with my tests! So yesterday the two lines were the same color. Hard to tell on pic. Today indicator line was super dark which I guess doesn't matter? But way darker then test line 
Did I O already?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrscletus

an I join over here ladies? I should be getting close m fertile window soon ad then testing around the middle of the month, depending on O of course. 

Hope to see lots of BFPs here.


----------



## mrscletus

mom and ttc said:


> So confused with my tests! So yesterday the two lines were the same color. Hard to tell on pic. Today indicator line was super dark which I guess doesn't matter? But way darker then test line
> Did I O already?

From what I can see, it looks like you haven't O'ed yet but are getting closer.... still looks like the control line is darker than the test line. 

You should definitely be :sex: it up tonight.


----------



## MrsRose168

MrsRose168 said:


> I'm on day 3 of flashing smiley faces! This is my first time using the Advanced Digitals so I'm curious when I'll get the peak smiley face...thought it would happen today! I don't temp so not sure when to expect O.

I've been told it generally can be 2-4 days of flashy faces but could be more or less depending on the person. I know that my surge in the past has always been in the afternoon so today I didn't test with FMU because I only have 2 or 3 sticks left. I'm going to use my ICs for the next few days and if I get close to a +OPK I'll use the digi at the same time to see if I get my peak smiley. I'm pretty sure that I won't get a peak smiley first thing in the morning because of how I've seen my surge in the past so I'll start testing in the afternoon for the rest of my sticks.[/QUOTE]

So I did an IC and Advanced Digital with FMU at 6am and both still indicated I wasn't having my LH Surge. I'm a testing addict so I tested again at 1pm and both are showing LH Surge--so excited to get that solid smiley face! Keep us posted on how your testing is going!


----------



## Angel5000

*Cletus* nice to see you over here! :)

*MrsRose* Yay for peak smiley!! I'm trying to get a long enough hold to test. I went to the gym this morning which means I drank a LOT of water, and I'm having trouble getting more than an hour hold! :haha: Hopefully this evening I can test again. 



mom and ttc said:


> So confused with my tests! So yesterday the two lines were the same color. Hard to tell on pic. Today indicator line was super dark which I guess doesn't matter? But way darker then test line
> Did I O already?

If the two lines were the same color yesterday then yesterday was a + and that was your surge. Though from the pic they don't look the same - but if they are the same in person that's what matters. Today if the control line is way darker than the test line that means your surge is over. You can O anytime from the same day as the +OPK to 3 days later. It depends on your body. It's normal that your OPK should be negative the day after a positive test. So you could have O'd yesterday or today or within the next day. The only way to confirm O is through temperatures (and your CM can help you).


----------



## AshNAmber

mom and ttc said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> That's crazy to spend that much.. I think my walmart has them for 27$ for the 10 count.. I refuse to ever buy anything like that from Walgreens.. The last time I bought FRER from there it was 18$ for 2 and I got 3 from walmart for 13$ was ridiculous.. Amazon even has them cheaper..
> 
> I didn't get them! Good to know!
> I am so confused with these cheapies! It almost seems like they are getting lighter again. Ewcm is gone but I am not due to ovulate until the 31th on a 31 day average cycle. First month try and first month testing. I will continue with ovulation tests until Friday. Then Wait for AFClick to expand...


Yeah those line OPKs kill me.. I had such an issue with them last cycle.. that's why I'm paying the little extra and going adv digi and hope they work a lot better.. because last cycle I couldn't tell if I caught my O or missed it by two days. It was so frustrating especially since I'm trying to let him know when we need the little guys :wacko:


----------



## AshNAmber

Just wondering if anyone call tell me why do you put a ring in the picture with a HPT?


----------



## Zakir

AshNAmber said:


> Just wondering if anyone call tell me why do you put a ring in the picture with a HPT?

The ring helps some phone cameras focus


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> *Cletus* nice to see you over here! :)
> 
> *MrsRose* Yay for peak smiley!! I'm trying to get a long enough hold to test. I went to the gym this morning which means I drank a LOT of water, and I'm having trouble getting more than an hour hold! :haha: Hopefully this evening I can test again.
> 
> 
> 
> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> So confused with my tests! So yesterday the two lines were the same color. Hard to tell on pic. Today indicator line was super dark which I guess doesn't matter? But way darker then test line
> Did I O already?
> 
> If the two lines were the same color yesterday then yesterday was a + and that was your surge. Though from the pic they don't look the same - but if they are the same in person that's what matters. Today if the control line is way darker than the test line that means your surge is over. You can O anytime from the same day as the +OPK to 3 days later. It depends on your body. It's normal that your OPK should be negative the day after a positive test. So you could have O'd yesterday or today or within the next day. The only way to confirm O is through temperatures (and your CM can help you).Click to expand...

So, I'm not sure how much you need to hold for the CB Advanced after all. When I did it for the 2nd time today, I'd only held for about an hour, and both the CB and IC came back with a positive LH Surge which was different from a few hours earlier with FMU.


----------



## ser523

MrsRose168 said:


> So, I'm not sure how much you need to hold for the CB Advanced after all. When I did it for the 2nd time today, I'd only held for about an hour, and both the CB and IC came back with a positive LH Surge which was different from a few hours earlier with FMU.

Well directions say to use FMU, but you can have a surge later in the day which is why some people test twice a day - once in the morning, once in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## MrsRose168

ser523 said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm not sure how much you need to hold for the CB Advanced after all. When I did it for the 2nd time today, I'd only held for about an hour, and both the CB and IC came back with a positive LH Surge which was different from a few hours earlier with FMU.
> 
> Well directions say to use FMU, but you can have a surge later in the day which is why some people test twice a day - once in the morning, once in the afternoon/evening.Click to expand...

Yep! I just meant that it's possible to still get an accurate reading without holding for hours. I drink lots of water so it can be tough to hold it for a long time!


----------



## Angel5000

I got my +OPK today!! :happydance: 

I waited to use my Digi until this afternoon because I had the blinky face the last two days and I know I only get my surge usually in the afternoon. I almost didn't test with the digi this afternoon because at first my IC didn't look like it was going to be positive and I usually wait ot use the digi until I get a very close to positive IC but i went ahead and I'm glad I did because when I went back to check both were positive with the Peak smiley. Woot! :happydance: 

I don't think I'll actually O until tomorrow because my temp was up today, and since we :sex: yesterday I'll probably wait until tomorrow and BD the next 2 days. I'm actually a little sore today :blush:



MrsRose168 said:


> So, I'm not sure how much you need to hold for the CB Advanced after all. When I did it for the 2nd time today, I'd only held for about an hour, and both the CB and IC came back with a positive LH Surge which was different from a few hours earlier with FMU.

It depends on how strong your surge is I Think. I've done it before with just a couple hour hold and it came back negative and then a few hours later came in positive (after a 3 hr hold) and sometimes i've had it come in positive on just a 1.5 hr hold. Typically I try to go for as close to 3 hours as possible

earlier today I was going to test on a 2.5 hour hold but when I went to the bathroom my urine was practically clear (too much water today from the gym) and my IC barely registered anything. So I did a test again with a 3 hour hold and got my +.


----------



## AshNAmber

Zakir said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone call tell me why do you put a ring in the picture with a HPT?
> 
> The ring helps some phone cameras focusClick to expand...

Ahhh ok.. Never thought of that :dohh: Wish I knew that the last time I used those lined OPK's.. 

AFM: I'll be getting my adv digi's on the 31st and will start using them on the 1st through the 10th or until i get a peak. Talk to my donors wife tonight and let her know the days and any day they felt like giving us some little guys we would be more than happy but I'd also let her know the highly fertile days given by the OPK... I really hope we catch this egg this month!!

Angel how are you? Are you in the TWW yet??


----------



## mom and ttc

So I will continue to test, in case this wasn't my surge. I will buy a CB advanced after AF even though hubby will be off island the next two months. Learning my cycle etc... 

I don't test twice, since mine never come up with a good result. I have a weak bladder!


----------



## lesondemavie

How are the 1/1 testers and my fellow 1/2 testers doing? I keep getting this pain in my right side and start to feel my hopes go up. Trying my best to stomp out those thoughts until AF is due. Tested today just to see a bfn and get used to it in case that's the result. Best to all!


----------



## Angel5000

AshNAmber said:


> Zakir said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I'll be getting my adv digi's on the 31st and will start using them on the 1st through the 10th or until i get a peak. Talk to my donors wife tonight and let her know the days and any day they felt like giving us some little guys we would be more than happy but I'd also let her know the highly fertile days given by the OPK... I really hope we catch this egg this month!!
> 
> Angel how are you? Are you in the TWW yet??
> 
> Good luck!!! Hope you get to catch the egg this time!
> 
> I'm not in the TWW yet. :( This cycle I'm Oing a little later than last cycle, but not as late as before. Should O in the next day or two so I'm almost to the TWW! Finally!Click to expand...


----------



## mom and ttc

Been debating about posting this ... It isn't ideal and I am about to cry 

So my husband has a vasectomy in August 2012 and a reversal on dec 15 this year. He is in the military and about to go away for a short period, 2-3 Months, he has been wanting sex Since day 3 post surgery, my ovulation date is coming up and he says no sex ... Today o joked about it and he says you said you weren't stressing, which I ain't or I would got digital test ... But I am lost why the f ... Get a reversal if you get afraid of having a baby ... And here are my test. Tested 2 times today, looks
Like I really did miss my surge yesterday ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel5000 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zakir said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I'll be getting my adv digi's on the 31st and will start using them on the 1st through the 10th or until i get a peak. Talk to my donors wife tonight and let her know the days and any day they felt like giving us some little guys we would be more than happy but I'd also let her know the highly fertile days given by the OPK... I really hope we catch this egg this month!!
> 
> Angel how are you? Are you in the TWW yet??
> 
> Good luck!!! Hope you get to catch the egg this time!
> 
> I'm not in the TWW yet. :( This cycle I'm Oing a little later than last cycle, but not as late as before. Should O in the next day or two so I'm almost to the TWW! Finally!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. I think were trying to AI 4 or 5 times keeping my FX and
> [-o&lt;. Donor's DW said she thinks he figured out how to fit it into his busy life. I'm so thankful. I really don't want to try and look for another donor.. That can be so frustrating and take forever..
> 
> I hope you O soon so you can be in your TWW.. I been stalking your chart :shy:
> 
> 
> 
> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> Been debating about posting this ... It isn't ideal and I am about to cry
> 
> So my husband has a vasectomy in August 2012 and a reversal on dec 15 this year. He is in the military and about to go away for a short period, 2-3 Months, he has been wanting sex Since day 3 post surgery, my ovulation date is coming up and he says no sex ... Today o joked about it and he says you said you weren't stressing, which I ain't or I would got digital test ... But I am lost why the f ... Get a reversal if you get afraid of having a baby ... And here are my test. Tested 2 times today, looks
> Like I really did miss my surge yesterday ?Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ever feel like you can't post something here that's bothering you. Thats why we are all here to support each other :hugs:
> Maybe you should try to talk to him about it or just give him time.. I know how hard it can be to feel like your other half doesn't want this as much as you do.. That's why I had to take a almost 2 year break because DW would talk a mean game about wanting a baby but then when it came down to doing what needed to be done she would get all (excuse my language) bitchy :growlmad: I would get the :spermy: from our past donor and she would sit there for like 45 min playing a video game and when I would say something she would fuss not to rush her.. It was like hello there going to die.. Finally she came out and said she wasn't ready for a baby.. So yeah crushed my dreams. But now we are on the same page. So time and communication best things :hugs: I hope you didn't miss your O. I hate those lines because I know they look different in person. I'm keeping my FX for you hun.Click to expand...


----------



## amantila

My af is due on jan 5th btw...might test a few days early but trying to hold out until af is due!


----------



## ser523

Ah, I'm still getting blinking smiley faces, not my solid one. And it's the 5th day of it. Usually, I get 4 days of the blinking smileys, then the solid on the 5th. &#128542; I guess I'll test again later because my first positive wasn't until the evening but ugh. My stress levels feel very high. And it doesn't help that we start moving today, nothing is packed, and it snowed last night. &#128560;


----------



## mrscletus

I'm so mad that I haven't saved my OPKs.. My line this morning was super light! I don't know whether it is my surge going away or what. We have been :sex: every other day since day 5.. I'm day 10 now. So either my surge is over and I missed the positive test or I haven't surged yet.. Ugh. Either way we are going to do it again today!


----------



## mom and ttc

So this is a guess my shortest cycle this year... I ovulated on Sunday or Monday but didn't dtd. Last time we did was Friday and Saturday. So date wise we should still be good. But the question now is if there were any swimmers, just two weeks after VR...so let the waiting game begin. 1dpo here 

Ashnamber, I am so sorry. That stinks, especially after going through the troubles of finding a donor! I know he wants another he said it so many times and why he got the VR. He is having a huge work trip coming up. He is leading it. So I know he is stressing. Yesterday was his first day back after surgery and I guess nothing got done ... But still be home when you are home! Good thing is I am past ovulation, so I will be trying again in March ....


----------



## Angel5000

temp dropped today, so I am pretty sure either today or tomorrow will be the O day. :happydance: Already told DH yesterday to expect to :sex: today. and tomorrow. :haha: I want to catch that egg this month!! 



mom and ttc said:


> Been debating about posting this ... It isn't ideal and I am about to cry
> 
> So my husband has a vasectomy in August 2012 and a reversal on dec 15 this year. He is in the military and about to go away for a short period, 2-3 Months, he has been wanting sex Since day 3 post surgery, my ovulation date is coming up and he says no sex ... Today o joked about it and he says you said you weren't stressing, which I ain't or I would got digital test ... But I am lost why the f ... Get a reversal if you get afraid of having a baby ... And here are my test. Tested 2 times today, looks
> Like I really did miss my surge yesterday ?

:hugs: There's still a chance, if you had your surge yesterday youcan O anywhere from the day of the +OPK to 2 days later. So if your surge was yesterday then you could have O'd yesterday or could O today or tomorrow. Egg lives 24 hours so if you do manage to convince him to BD today you still have a chance. 

Always know that you can always post here. THat's what we are here for. Sorry that you're having trouble with DH. :( Sometimes your partner will act like they're ready and then get cold feet? Hoping that's not the case but maybe you need to chat with DH and see if you guys are on the same page? 




ser523 said:


> Ah, I'm still getting blinking smiley faces, not my solid one. And it's the 5th day of it. Usually, I get 4 days of the blinking smileys, then the solid on the 5th. &#55357;&#56862; I guess I'll test again later because my first positive wasn't until the evening but ugh. My stress levels feel very high. And it doesn't help that we start moving today, nothing is packed, and it snowed last night. &#55357;&#56880;

I think it's more likely to get the Peak smiley in the afternoon/evening, since LH surge is more likely to be strong in the afternoon. So hopefully if you test again in the afternoon you'll get the solid. Good luck with the moving! That's really stressful, I hate moving. Maybe your O is delayed a day or two by stress?


----------



## mom and ttc

let talk past ovulation cm! how is it and hoe does it look, or how is it supposed to look?


----------



## mom and ttc

Fun Question! 
Whats your real name and where do you live? 

My name is Jenny (27, OH 32) we have two kids 5 and 3 and we live in Hawaii with our 2 dogs, 1 cat, 9 chickens. I am originally from Germany and a Stay at home mom.


----------



## MrsRose168

mom and ttc said:


> let talk past ovulation cm! how is it and hoe does it look, or how is it supposed to look?

I was wondering the same! I had EWCM yesterday and it's gone today (only had it 1 day). My LH surge was also yesterday according to OPKs and today's OPK lines have been fading throughout the day. Sooooo, wondering if both of those are indicators that O happened or is about to happen. I've never tracked CM before this so it's all new to me!


----------



## krissie328

mom and ttc said:


> Fun Question!
> Whats your real name and where do you live?

My name is Kristina (29, oh 31). I live in Idaho (us). We have one ds that we spent over 8 years ttc. I am a school psychologist and dh is a machinist.


----------



## krissie328

Let me know if I missed anyone on the first page. I updated it this morning.


----------



## Pne1985

My name is Emily, I'm 30 (DH is 28), we live in PA. We have one dog and an almost 3 yr old son.


----------



## Pne1985

I was wondering about CM after ovulation as well. Not too much going on, a little creamy but almost sometimes has globs of stretchy mucus. Sorry about the TMI!!


----------



## MrsRose168

ser523 said:


> Ah, I'm still getting blinking smiley faces, not my solid one. And it's the 5th day of it. Usually, I get 4 days of the blinking smileys, then the solid on the 5th. &#128542; I guess I'll test again later because my first positive wasn't until the evening but ugh. My stress levels feel very high. And it doesn't help that we start moving today, nothing is packed, and it snowed last night. &#128560;

Hey Ser, did you get a chance to test this afternoon? I'm sure you've been swamped but just curious if you got a solid. My smiley was flashing in the AM but changed to a solid yesterday afternoon.


----------



## ser523

MrsRose168 said:


> ser523 said:
> 
> 
> Ah, I'm still getting blinking smiley faces, not my solid one. And it's the 5th day of it. Usually, I get 4 days of the blinking smileys, then the solid on the 5th. &#128542; I guess I'll test again later because my first positive wasn't until the evening but ugh. My stress levels feel very high. And it doesn't help that we start moving today, nothing is packed, and it snowed last night. &#128560;
> 
> Hey Ser, did you get a chance to test this afternoon? I'm sure you've been swamped but just curious if you got a solid. My smiley was flashing in the AM but changed to a solid yesterday afternoon.Click to expand...

 Nope, still flashing &#128549;&#128549;&#128549; I tested three times lol so I'm at 5 days of "high" fertility but no "peak"


----------



## mom and ttc

so i have been having bad pains on my right side. which is good because i conceived both my kids from my right ovary! 
anyone else 1dpo? i will decide on when to test on if i spot ... i spotted with all 3 of my pregnancies. also started having pain while dtd at about 10/11 dpo


----------



## mom and ttc

Pne1985 said:


> I was wondering about CM after ovulation as well. Not too much going on, a little creamy but almost sometimes has globs of stretchy mucus. Sorry about the TMI!!

the same here


----------



## ser523

MrsRose168 said:


> ser523 said:
> 
> 
> Ah, I'm still getting blinking smiley faces, not my solid one. And it's the 5th day of it. Usually, I get 4 days of the blinking smileys, then the solid on the 5th. &#128542; I guess I'll test again later because my first positive wasn't until the evening but ugh. My stress levels feel very high. And it doesn't help that we start moving today, nothing is packed, and it snowed last night. &#128560;
> 
> Hey Ser, did you get a chance to test this afternoon? I'm sure you've been swamped but just curious if you got a solid. My smiley was flashing in the AM but changed to a solid yesterday afternoon.Click to expand...

Nope, still just flashing &#128549;&#128549;&#128549; 
And I tested three times too. So I'm at 5 days of "high fertility" but no "peak" yet. I think DH is getting exhausted from all the BDing lol


----------



## Angel5000

*Ser* That's got to be getting frustrating! Hope you get the solid smiley tomorrow!! DH is a trooper. :haha:



mom and ttc said:


> let talk past ovulation cm! how is it and hoe does it look, or how is it supposed to look?

It depends on the person. Your "fertile" CM should dry up within 24-48 hours after O (usually) so it should go from watery/EW to something else. Usually creamy, or dry up, or some women say they get "sticky/tacky" afterwards. Mine typically goes creamy, looks and feels like lotion. 




mom and ttc said:


> Fun Question!
> Whats your real name and where do you live?
> 
> My name is Jenny (27, OH 32) we have two kids 5 and 3 and we live in Hawaii with our 2 dogs, 1 cat, 9 chickens. I am originally from Germany and a Stay at home mom.

My name is Jessica (30, OH 31). We've only been married a year and a half, TTC#1. We live in Washington state with our two minpins. I'm a HS teacher and he's an electrician.


----------



## AshNAmber

mom and ttc said:


> Fun Question!
> Whats your real name and where do you live?
> 
> My name is Jenny (27, OH 32) we have two kids 5 and 3 and we live in Hawaii with our 2 dogs, 1 cat, 9 chickens. I am originally from Germany and a Stay at home mom.

My name is Ashley :hi: I'm 32 my DW is 29 were from New Orleans, Louisiana. We have 4 fur kids 1 dog and 3 ferrets :wacko: We have been married for a little over 2 years now and TTC #1 [-o&lt; FX


----------



## tinymumma

mom and ttc said:


> Fun Question!
> Whats your real name and where do you live?
> 
> My name is Jenny (27, OH 32) we have two kids 5 and 3 and we live in Hawaii with our 2 dogs, 1 cat, 9 chickens. I am originally from Germany and a Stay at home mom.

My name is Georgia. I'm 19 (DH is 28 on the 1st). We've been married for 6 months now. Together for 2 1/2 years. We have one son, a beautiful rainbow baby. We live in Brisbane, Australia and have 2 fur children. I'm also a stay at home mummah. DH is a bricklayers labourer


----------



## Babybows

ser523 said:


> Ah, I'm trying (unsuccessfully) not to be anxious, but I should have gotten a positive opk this morning but I didn't. I'm expecting to O ok the 29th, which usually means I should be getting smiley faces on my digital test starting today. Things already got pushed out when my period was two days late. Our window of time is limited because I'm scheduled for a surgical procedure next month. I mean I know we're doing a one shot try this cycle, but I want it to have a fair shot, you know? Bah! And I know stress doesn't help anything, which I think is making more stressed! &#128563;

I'm sorry to hear you have to face all these medical issues &#128532; Fingers crossed here for you to have your one shot bfp!
Anxiety got the best of me too these last days. I started using opk on cd11 (dec 24th). On the 26th I got a really faint line, so I assumed to have a fat line the next day.. Nothing however ever since. Counting on my body I did O; on the 27th and 28th I did have the eggwhite, cramps in my ovaries, headache and very sensitive almost painful breasts. On the 26th we did have sex, so apart from my opk we should do fine. It just doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Frizzabelle

My name is Eliza, I'm 27..my husband is 28. We live in Hampshire UK. We have two beautiful boys who are 4years and the other is 18 months. This is my first month ttc #3
I was not preventing pregnancy for roughly 18 months before my first was conceived, my second we actively tried and fell pregnant after 4 cycles. I'm a stay at home mum, husband is a lorry driver. xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

mom and ttc said:


> Pne1985 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering about CM after ovulation as well. Not too much going on, a little creamy but almost sometimes has globs of stretchy mucus. Sorry about the TMI!!
> 
> the same hereClick to expand...

Mine was the same for two days, now seems dry xx


----------



## ser523

Omg, 6th day of flashing smiley face!! Wtf?! Where is my solid smiley! Grrr! I'm going crazy!

Oh, and no temp rise either



Babybows said:


> I'm sorry to hear you have to face all these medical issues &#128532; Fingers crossed here for you to have your one shot bfp!
> Anxiety got the best of me too these last days. I started using opk on cd11 (dec 24th). On the 26th I got a really faint line, so I assumed to have a fat line the next day.. Nothing however ever since. Counting on my body I did O; on the 27th and 28th I did have the eggwhite, cramps in my ovaries, headache and very sensitive almost painful breasts. On the 26th we did have sex, so apart from my opk we should do fine. It just doesn't feel like it.

Awww, thanks! I appreciate it! I had an abnormal pap, followed by an abnormal biopsy, so I have to have a procedure to get rid of the abnormal cells. I've read that it's relatively common and most people are good to go after. But I just worry.

Sounds like your situation is similar to mine this month. OPKs and BDing, along with O symptoms but no confirmation of O. How aggravating! I mean, I knew it was only a shot that we'd get a BFP this month but I was hoping it'd get the full like 30% shot, you know? But it doesn't feel like it. Good luck though! FXed for us both!


----------



## Babybows

ser523 said:


> Omg, 6th day of flashing smiley face!! Wtf?! Where is my solid smiley! Grrr! I'm going crazy!
> 
> Oh, and no temp rise either
> 
> 
> 
> Babybows said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you have to face all these medical issues &#128532; Fingers crossed here for you to have your one shot bfp!
> Anxiety got the best of me too these last days. I started using opk on cd11 (dec 24th). On the 26th I got a really faint line, so I assumed to have a fat line the next day.. Nothing however ever since. Counting on my body I did O; on the 27th and 28th I did have the eggwhite, cramps in my ovaries, headache and very sensitive almost painful breasts. On the 26th we did have sex, so apart from my opk we should do fine. It just doesn't feel like it.
> 
> Awww, thanks! I appreciate it! I had an abnormal pap, followed by an abnormal biopsy, so I have to have a procedure to get rid of the abnormal cells. I've read that it's relatively common and most people are good to go after. But I just worry.
> 
> Sounds like your situation is similar to mine this month. OPKs and BDing, along with O symptoms but no confirmation of O. How aggravating! I mean, I knew it was only a shot that we'd get a BFP this month but I was hoping it'd get the full like 30% shot, you know? But it doesn't feel like it. Good luck though! FXed for us both!Click to expand...

You wouldn't have guessed how much our situations are alike.. Last march I had this same cervical procedure because of my abnormal pap and CIN3 levels. Please feel free to ask any questions you'd like. The procedure itself was fine. Just one day of menstruallike cramps. The days after I felt tired and sometimes some discomfort. After a week I was good to go. We waited 4 weeks to have sex again. Last september I had my first check up and I was fine with a pap1. 
I totally know what you mean about having the full 30% chances. But hey, we just need one shot right? FX for sure for both of us!


----------



## Angel5000

Tiny temp rise today. It's amazing how similar the pattern this cycle is to last cycle (just delayed by a couple days). I should have a bigger jump tomorrow and then FF will probably pin today or yesterday as O day. We've BD every other day for awhile. Going to try to get in tonight too if DH and I are both up to it, and that should seriously cover our bases. So hoping that this is my month!

I got a note from my doctor that my pap was abnormal this year. It's been 3 years of normal but this time abnormal again but thankfully negative for HPV and the cancer cells are negative too. She said that the procedures have changed and since I'm now in the 30+ category (oh yay....I'm old..... :haha: ) even though it was abnormal I don't have to do another pap for 3 years because the tests were negative. I was unsure about this and asked some follow up questions (via the messaging portal my clinic has) so she made a point ot call me today and go over the new recommendations from the cancer guidelines and stuff. I really do love my doctor. She also said that if waiting 3 years makes me uncomfortable we can do another pap in a year, not a problem, but she doesn't think I need one in another few months. Unless I get pregnant and then we'll do a follow up. 




ser523 said:


> Omg, 6th day of flashing smiley face!! Wtf?! Where is my solid smiley! Grrr! I'm going crazy!
> 
> Oh, and no temp rise either
> 
> Awww, thanks! I appreciate it! I had an abnormal pap, followed by an abnormal biopsy, so I have to have a procedure to get rid of the abnormal cells. I've read that it's relatively common and most people are good to go after. But I just worry.

I had something very similar a few years ago, an abnormal pap and then 3 months later another abnormal so they had the biopsy and it was abnormal so I had to go in and have a procedure done. Thankfully it was negative for cancer but they had to get rid of the cells and while I don't remember which procedure they did for me, it was not too bad. I was a little miserable for a couple days (a little worse than PMS cramps), and bleeding (but not allowed to wear a tampon, which was the worst of it because I am sensitive and pads make me uncomfortable) and really swollen for about 2 weeks I think. I don't remember how long we abstained from sex because it was years ago and I was with my ex, who was an ass and I tried to avoid sex most of the time anyway. :haha: 

Good luck! Really hope you get that peak smiley soon though!!


----------



## MrsRose168

ser523 said:


> Omg, 6th day of flashing smiley face!! Wtf?! Where is my solid smiley! Grrr! I'm going crazy!
> 
> Oh, and no temp rise either
> 
> 
> 
> Babybows said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you have to face all these medical issues &#128532; Fingers crossed here for you to have your one shot bfp!
> Anxiety got the best of me too these last days. I started using opk on cd11 (dec 24th). On the 26th I got a really faint line, so I assumed to have a fat line the next day.. Nothing however ever since. Counting on my body I did O; on the 27th and 28th I did have the eggwhite, cramps in my ovaries, headache and very sensitive almost painful breasts. On the 26th we did have sex, so apart from my opk we should do fine. It just doesn't feel like it.
> 
> Awww, thanks! I appreciate it! I had an abnormal pap, followed by an abnormal biopsy, so I have to have a procedure to get rid of the abnormal cells. I've read that it's relatively common and most people are good to go after. But I just worry.
> 
> Sounds like your situation is similar to mine this month. OPKs and BDing, along with O symptoms but no confirmation of O. How aggravating! I mean, I knew it was only a shot that we'd get a BFP this month but I was hoping it'd get the full like 30% shot, you know? But it doesn't feel like it. Good luck though! FXed for us both!Click to expand...

Ugh, that's so frustrating! Hopefully that solid will be here this afternoon!


----------



## mom and ttc

i am super bloated! dont know why ... usually i would do a milk of magnesia or salt water flush, but i am afraid it might mess with something ... i know two totally different tracks but still haha i am 2 dpo


----------



## Frizzabelle

I'm not sure what to think today...thought I was 7dpo but (TMI) just had a big blob of ewcm? I never even get that when I ovulate! Lol. I'm on CD 21 xx


----------



## TruHope

Hey there everyone! I'm "new" here. TTC #6. 2 DPO 


Will be testing next week. I hope there is s landslide of BFPs in here for the brand new year!


----------



## ser523

I'm not feeling very positive about our chances today. I'm just so stressed out by everything, moving and the late O included. I feel like my stress levels are too high for anything to happen &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## Angel5000

:wave: Welcome *TruHope*

*Frizzabelle* - sometimes I have got ewcm several DPO. The first cycle that I got a BFP I had a lot of EWcm about 7-8DPO. Maybe it's a good sign? Did you confirm O with temps or just using OPKS? 

*Ser* :hugs: maybe you just need a relaxing bath, with some lavendar bath salts, and a glass of wine (or chamomile tea if you don't partake in alcohol) to help you wind down? :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hi Angel, thanks for the reply!

I didn't confirm ov with opks or temps but had what I thought was ov pains cd13/14. This is my first month ttc so thought I'd try to go with the flow and relax but I'm already going crazy! 
I have two children and I ovulated cd 14 with both of them...28 day cycle.
I only came off the pill last month and had my withdrawal bleed but not had my first period (yet!) 
Guess it's just wait and see...I was just surprised to see Ewcm as it's not something I usually get.

Hope you are well! Good luck for this month xx


----------



## magicthree

Hi to you all. This is my first time on here and looking for testing buddies and a bit of moral support. I am 5dpo (I think) tcc #3 with pcos. I have already tested despite knowing all the info about implantation times etc. I just can't think of much else at the moment. BFN...no suprise there. Found out so so early with last two and am turning into a testing maniac!


----------



## Angel5000

Frizzabelle - if you just came off the pill you could be Oing late, too. Sometimes it takes a little while that first month or two (in my case it took many many months but that's me). Guess you'll find out whenever AF shows (or a BFP, which is preferable :) )

magicthree - welcome! :)


----------



## Babybows

Just after I thought my O must have come along already, my just-to-be-sure opk today gave a much stronger line than the 26th, after no line at all yesterday. I did however buy more sensitive opk's. So maybe my O is late after all. We know how to spend our night &#128513;


----------



## AshNAmber

So I'll be getting my adv digis tomorrow and will start them on Friday.. I know the box says use fmu but do any of you ladies that have been using these think I should test in the afternoon like I use too with the line ones?


----------



## ser523

I've been using it twice a day, with FMU and in the evening.


----------



## Pne1985

Ladies, I cannot quit stuffing my face! And I have been sneezing more than usual the past 2 days. I am sooo symptoms spotting and suffering from post Christmas glutony!! And probably catching a cold to top it off! :nope:


----------



## mom and ttc

how many dpo are you?
i am only 2-3 dpo but i feel like i am being punched in the uterus. i know implantation doesnt happen until 6-10 days so i dont know what it is!! hope i am not coming down with a stomach bug?


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> So I'll be getting my adv digis tomorrow and will start them on Friday.. I know the box says use fmu but do any of you ladies that have been using these think I should test in the afternoon like I use too with the line ones?

I tested twice a day with the adv digis. On my peak day I got a flashing smiley in the AM but a solid a few hours later, around 1pm. So I highly recommend 2-a-days after you get a flashing smiley.


----------



## Pne1985

I'm not really sure exactly. My last period started the 14th, lasted about 5-6 days and had ewcm like 2 days later. I don't temp or use opk's. I do remember my uterus felt like someone was stretching it like a day or two after I had ewcm!


----------



## mom and ttc

Pne1985 said:


> I'm not really sure exactly. My last period started the 14th, lasted about 5-6 days and had ewcm like 2 days later. I don't temp or use opk's. I do remember my uterus felt like someone was stretching it like a day or two after I had ewcm!

i also started cd 1 on the 14th. i am now 2 dpo, ovulated early! my cycles are usually 31-35 days, but this month it seems closer to 28 day. 

i dont know what is wrong. i use cheapies this month, and never again! cb advanced beginning next cycle (we wont be trying for 2 months due to husband not being here) i feel super bloated and like someone punched me in my lower stomach! i feel full and sore. way too soon to IB, but what makes me feel that way? anyone else?


----------



## Frizzabelle

Angel5000 said:


> Frizzabelle - if you just came off the pill you could be Oing late, too. Sometimes it takes a little while that first month or two (in my case it took many many months but that's me). Guess you'll find out whenever AF shows (or a BFP, which is preferable :) )
> 
> magicthree - welcome! :)

Yes maybe o is a bit late...we DTD last night just incase! &#128518; xx


----------



## magicthree

I too am sneezing like crazy. Do you know if that could be an early pre sign. I didn't have it with my others though.


----------



## ser523

Well I finally got my solid smiley just now. So weird though. And my temp spike is usually more apparent. And 6 days of "high" results before the peak. So I guess I shouldn't test until the 12th now.

And later, once I have a solid minute, I'm going to reply to everyone's lovely supporting comments from yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-31-08-27-28.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AshNAmber

Time to vent!! :growlmad: So last night it really just hit me like a ton of bricks.. My niece is pregnant she is 13!!!!!!:growlmad: Last night her mother was talking to my DW like nothing like it was no biggie going on and on about how shes having a boy and who they are naming him after and on and on and all I want to is :cry: How the hell this CHILD!!!!! Has sex once ONCE :growlmad: and end up pregnant. She shouldn't have been doing it at all!!!! I just don't even know how to react to this or how I'm supposed to feel :growlmad::cry:.. I know everything happens for a reason and I know god has a plan for us but I don't understand this and just don't get it. I'm mad, hurt and just so upset it took everything in me last night not to just cry.. I had a dream we were up there when she had the baby and I had to leave I couldn't deal with seeing this little girl that looks like she is 9 having a baby.. I just don't know :cry:


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Ash, that is such a tough situation. I completely understand where you are coming from. I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## amantila

Awww ash...what a difficult situation. Sending hugs and positive vibes your way.

And an update from me: tested early at 10dpo and got two bfps this morning!!!


----------



## Trr

AshNAmber said:


> Time to vent!! :growlmad: So last night it really just hit me like a ton of bricks.. My niece is pregnant she is 13!!!!!!:growlmad: Last night her mother was talking to my DW like nothing like it was no biggie going on and on about how shes having a boy and who they are naming him after and on and on and all I want to is :cry: How the hell this CHILD!!!!! Has sex once ONCE :growlmad: and end up pregnant. She shouldn't have been doing it at all!!!! I just don't even know how to react to this or how I'm supposed to feel :growlmad::cry:.. I know everything happens for a reason and I know god has a plan for us but I don't understand this and just don't get it. I'm mad, hurt and just so upset it took everything in me last night not to just cry.. I had a dream we were up there when she had the baby and I had to leave I couldn't deal with seeing this little girl that looks like she is 9 having a baby.. I just don't know :cry:

Ash- I know how you feel. My 16 year old cousin who I'm super close with was pregnant, thought she had a miscarriage turns out she didn't and opted for abortion and me being the nice person I am decided I would offer to go with her. There are lots of feelings to go along with babies having babies. Especially when they are family. 

I got through it but it was just terrible knowing that I wanted a child so bad and she was getting rid of one. 

Basically everyone in my life is pregnant or has kids. I just hate Facebook now because of it. 

Our time will come. Hopefully sooner then later. 

if you need to vent, we are here :)


----------



## Babybows

Aww Ash, I can't imagine how unfair that must have felt. I think there's no good way to handle a situation like that. So brave to hold your tears back. Big hug!


----------



## Babybows

ser523 said:


> Well I finally got my solid smiley just now. So weird though. And my temp spike is usually more apparent. And 6 days of "high" results before the peak. So I guess I shouldn't test until the 12th now.
> 
> And later, once I have a solid minute, I'm going to reply to everyone's lovely supporting comments from yesterday.

So happy for you ser! Seems you will get your full chances this month after all! I hope it relieves some stress for you, so your tww will be exciting bit bearable. 

I'm waiting for my opk today but my guess is I will be testing right along with you at the 12th, since my opk yesterday was the best so far all of a sudden.


----------



## ser523

amantila said:


> Awww ash...what a difficult situation. Sending hugs and positive vibes your way.
> 
> And an update from me: tested early at 10dpo and got two bfps this morning!!!

Yay! Congratulations!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## MrsRose168

ser523 said:


> Well I finally got my solid smiley just now. So weird though. And my temp spike is usually more apparent. And 6 days of "high" results before the peak. So I guess I shouldn't test until the 12th now.
> 
> And later, once I have a solid minute, I'm going to reply to everyone's lovely supporting comments from yesterday.

Yay!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

amantila said:


> Awww ash...what a difficult situation. Sending hugs and positive vibes your way.
> 
> And an update from me: tested early at 10dpo and got two bfps this morning!!!

Congratulations! Great news :) xx


----------



## Ruby14

Ash that has got to be very hard to deal with. Hugs, and hope you get your bfp soon!

Afm, I got my first bfp at 12 dpo along with some brown spotting. Then at 13 still getting bfp with more brown spotting. Then this morning at 14 dpo bfp and no sign of spotting yet. Could this still be from implantation and just not making its way out until now? 

Good luck to all those that haven't tested yet this month!


----------



## lesondemavie

Wow ash, yea it's hard enough when a friend my age announced they're expecting, even harder when it's family...and then on top of that for it to be someone so young. I can only imagine.

Congrats aman! What a happy time for you!

Temp drop today right on schedule. Kris - can you put me down for my next test date 1/22? Thanks!


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats to all the BFPs! 

*AshNAmber* - I had the same question, so what I did was use FMU for the advanced Digi's because it is tracking more than just LH but also other hormones (estrogen ?) and then when I got the blinky faces I started using my ICs in the afternoon. When I got ICs that looked close to positive I used the digi again in the afternoon to confirm. The only difficulty there is that I sit around with a cup of pee on the counter waiting for the IC to dry enough to determine if it might be close to + so I can dip the digi. :haha: DH thinks I'm crazy, but it works and doesn't make me feel like I'm wasting them like I do when I use them twice a day. Those things aren't cheap and don't come with enough in the box! 

As for your niece...wow. That's such a tough situation! I would be upset too. 13..... Wow. :wacko: 

*Ser* - Yay!! So glad you got your peak! 


AFM - I'm feeling really down yesterday and today. I know we've had really good timing this month and the chances are good but after 2 CPs I just feel like what's the point of trying because I'm just going to have another CP and my heart is going to be crushed again. I Know that isn't necessarily the case but I am definitely struggling.


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!
> 
> *AshNAmber* - I had the same question, so what I did was use FMU for the advanced Digi's because it is tracking more than just LH but also other hormones (estrogen ?) and then when I got the blinky faces I started using my ICs in the afternoon. When I got ICs that looked close to positive I used the digi again in the afternoon to confirm. The only difficulty there is that I sit around with a cup of pee on the counter waiting for the IC to dry enough to determine if it might be close to + so I can dip the digi. :haha: DH thinks I'm crazy, but it works and doesn't make me feel like I'm wasting them like I do when I use them twice a day. Those things aren't cheap and don't come with enough in the box!
> 
> As for your niece...wow. That's such a tough situation! I would be upset too. 13..... Wow. :wacko:
> 
> *Ser* - Yay!! So glad you got your peak!
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm feeling really down yesterday and today. I know we've had really good timing this month and the chances are good but after 2 CPs I just feel like what's the point of trying because I'm just going to have another CP and my heart is going to be crushed again. I Know that isn't necessarily the case but I am definitely struggling.

Hi Angel, I had a CP on Dec 7th which was my first pregnancy. I can't help but worry if we'll end up in the same boat again if/when we get a BFP. I just wish I knew why. However, I have been comforted by reading others' success stories on here so I keep telling myself that it can happen to me too. I know it's hard but try to stay positive and remember that worrying does not change the outcome. Sending hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks *MrsRose*. I have seen a lot of women on here get a CP and the next month get their sticky bean. I was hoping that would happen to me. The first cycle after my first CP our timing was off, the second cycle after was when I had my second CP. :( Last month was the first cycle after that CP and we didn't have any sex during fertile period (both of us were too sick), so I'm hoping that this month will be my BFP. I'm just terrified it will be another CP. The first one was hard, the second one killed me. I didn't even test early, waited until 3 days late (but my LP is only 9-10 days) and then af came a couple days after my bfp. :( 

Thanks for the reassurance. Trying not to worry. :) Going to try to keep myself busy so I don't think about it.


----------



## skycastles

Congrats aman and ruby! Nice to see some early bfps before we go into the new year:happydance:

AFM, I'm estimated 9dpo and don't feel any different from usual. If I squint for symptoms, my bbs feel a bit more tender though not at all physically fuller. I had heartburn a couple of times but I've been eating A LOT :haha: I don't know if I'm going to cave in and test this weekend, but I hope to hold out until next weekend. 

Happy new year ladies!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats Ruby!

Happy new year ladies! Fingers crossed for lots more BFP's to come xx


----------



## mom and ttc

AshNAmber said:


> Time to vent!! :growlmad: So last night it really just hit me like a ton of bricks.. My niece is pregnant she is 13!!!!!!:growlmad: Last night her mother was talking to my DW like nothing like it was no biggie going on and on about how shes having a boy and who they are naming him after and on and on and all I want to is :cry: How the hell this CHILD!!!!! Has sex once ONCE :growlmad: and end up pregnant. She shouldn't have been doing it at all!!!! I just don't even know how to react to this or how I'm supposed to feel :growlmad::cry:.. I know everything happens for a reason and I know god has a plan for us but I don't understand this and just don't get it. I'm mad, hurt and just so upset it took everything in me last night not to just cry.. I had a dream we were up there when she had the baby and I had to leave I couldn't deal with seeing this little girl that looks like she is 9 having a baby.. I just don't know :cry:

No big deal? Kids need to be in booster seats until 10-12! She is just getting out of car seat!! She has no business having sex or having a child! This is horrible! That poor little girl and her son! No kid that age should be having children


----------



## ser523

Angel5000 said:


> Thanks *MrsRose*. I have seen a lot of women on here get a CP and the next month get their sticky bean. I was hoping that would happen to me. The first cycle after my first CP our timing was off, the second cycle after was when I had my second CP. :( Last month was the first cycle after that CP and we didn't have any sex during fertile period (both of us were too sick), so I'm hoping that this month will be my BFP. I'm just terrified it will be another CP. The first one was hard, the second one killed me. I didn't even test early, waited until 3 days late (but my LP is only 9-10 days) and then af came a couple days after my bfp. :(
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. Trying not to worry. :) Going to try to keep myself busy so I don't think about it.

 I know it's really though, try not to worry about it (easier said than done). I had two CPs/early mc's last year myself, back to back. We got pregnant by accident in January, but then I started bleeding a week after. Doctor confirmed with two blood tests. I was sad but surprisingly ok. But then we kind of NTNPed that month after and what do you know, BFP again. Which I freaked out a bit because we weren't ready and I thought it was highly unlikely to get pregnant and mc twice in a row, so I was convinced we were having a baby. But bleeding again and I knew right away. And I was really really sad for a while after that. I think the second one was a lot harder because the first was such a shock and everything happened so fast, then the second, I was so sure it wouldn't happen again. But then it did.

So I definitely can understand your fear. I'm doing better at not thinking about it because I think I'm focused on trying to get that BFP, but I'm definitely worried about mc'ing when I do get it. Like to the point where I've sat and considered if I should tell DH right away if I were to get a BFP or if I should wait a few days in case it doesn't stick.


----------



## AshNAmber

amantila said:


> Awww ash...what a difficult situation. Sending hugs and positive vibes your way.
> 
> And an update from me: tested early at 10dpo and got two bfps this morning!!!




Ruby14 said:


> Ash that has got to be very hard to deal with. Hugs, and hope you get your bfp soon!
> 
> Afm, I got my first bfp at 12 dpo along with some brown spotting. Then at 13 still getting bfp with more brown spotting. Then this morning at 14 dpo bfp and no sign of spotting yet. Could this still be from implantation and just not making its way out until now?
> 
> Good luck to all those that haven't tested yet this month!


congrats to you ladies on your :bfps: :happydance: I'm so happy for yall!! Here's to a H&H 9 months :hugs:



mom and ttc said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> No big deal? Kids need to be in booster seats until 10-12! She is just getting out of car seat!! She has no business having sex or having a child! This is horrible! That poor little girl and her son! No kid that age should be having children
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies :hugs: You all know how to make me feel better..:hugs: It's surely a crap situation. Its awful to say I guess but I'm happy I don't have to see or hear about it everyday.. At least yet anyway until she starts posting all over FB :dohh: But until then all I can do is hope BOTH babies are ok through this process.
> 
> 
> Angel I may have to try and do that. I'm excited that I know O is just right around the corner.. I feel really good about this month.. :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## krissie328

amantila said:


> Awww ash...what a difficult situation. Sending hugs and positive vibes your way.
> 
> And an update from me: tested early at 10dpo and got two bfps this morning!!!

Congrats!


----------



## krissie328

Ruby14 said:


> Ash that has got to be very hard to deal with. Hugs, and hope you get your bfp soon!
> 
> Afm, I got my first bfp at 12 dpo along with some brown spotting. Then at 13 still getting bfp with more brown spotting. Then this morning at 14 dpo bfp and no sign of spotting yet. Could this still be from implantation and just not making its way out until now?
> 
> Good luck to all those that haven't tested yet this month!

Congrats!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- sorry I haven't been around much. I am having an anovulatory cycle and just feeling really down. I am thinking I will start my 10 days of progesterone tonight. :nope:


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies! I was out for a couple days waiting for the witch to leave and she finally did. I am CD 6 and will hopefully start the SMEP method in a couple days. Also getting opk digis today to start using in a few days. 

Congrats on all the BFPs. Looks like it's starting to be a lucky month!! 

I'm so sorry Ash, that is really hard when babies are having babies. And it's hard to hear where it happens after one "try" and here we are on multiple cycles. Hugs!! 

And I missed the intro: 
My name Leah I'm 29, DH is 38. We have a 7 yr old son and 15 month old daughter. 3 fur children (Ava, Samson and Bruzer) DH is a stay at home dad and I work in a hospital.


----------



## lesondemavie

Well...I thought I was out, but I now have vvf lines on a bluecross, a truestick, and a clinical guard. What are the odds that all 3 are wrong? Waiting here until I have enough saved up for a digital and ept. I'll be ok if they're false...I was already there mentally, but really really hope this is it. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hi guys! I talked a few days ago about still losing uteran lining and weird cycles and such so I wanted to update. I'm currently being kept in the hospital for a few days. I'm pregnant, but they can't tell yet if I'm miscarrying, having an eptopic, or it's viable. I had horrible pains last night and started bleeding (at day 19, so very unusual) and apparently it was from my ovary having a large cyst that started to bleed into my abdomen. They're monitoring my numbers now, so far they're right in the middle, so it's possible it's early viable pregnancy or that they're falling from miscarriage. 

I won't know more for two more days unless things get worse. What a crazy way to start the new year!


----------



## lesondemavie

This ept is a bit clearer. What do you all think? Dare I say you can put me down as a BFP?
 



Attached Files:







12.31.200pm.png
File size: 350.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LuLu15

lesondemavie said:


> This ept is a bit clearer. What do you all think? Dare I say you can put me down as a BFP?

Def BFP!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

lesondemavie said:


> This ept is a bit clearer. What do you all think? Dare I say you can put me down as a BFP?

That's definitely a line! Congrats!!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm thinking I'll have CH tomorrow or day after. We are going to be at my sisters tonight and will be drinking so my temp will probably be up. If I can still manage to get a decent amount of sleep and temp at a decent time I will still temp tomorrow but if we stay at my sisters (which we probably will just to be safe, even though I live about 10 minutes down the road) then that may not happen. 

Looks like if I O'd on CD18-19 then AF is due Jan 8-9 (10 day LP), so my test date is the 10th/11th. That's still early at only 11DPO but AF will be 1 day late at that point. If I wait all the way until I get into the middle of the week then I don't know if I can handle it before work and I don't know if I can hold off until the following weekend! :haha:

*SugarBeth* Oh no! Hope everything is okay!! Keep us updated as you get more info. 

*Krissie* - :hugs: Sorry about this cycle. Is the 10 day of progesterone to force you to have a period and start your cycle over? 




lesondemavie said:


> This ept is a bit clearer. What do you all think? Dare I say you can put me down as a BFP?

Def BFP!!!!! Congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrscletus

SugarBeth... Hope everything is ok and that pregnancy is viable. 

Congrats to those with BFPs already! 

AFM- I got my pos OPK today.. Well this evening. So we will be going for 3 days! Have already done some serious bd'ing this cycle... Just hoping it's all paying off!


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through that SugarBeth. I'm hoping for the best for you and your family.

I'm also sorry to hear about your cycle Krissie. Hoping for the best in the next cycle! FX to you!


----------



## krissie328

Angel- yes it is to force start a period.


----------



## krissie328

lesondemavie said:


> This ept is a bit clearer. What do you all think? Dare I say you can put me down as a BFP?

Definitely a bfp. Congrats!


----------



## krissie328

SugarBeth, I'm sorry things are so confusing. Fx it is a viable pregnancy. :hug:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry to hear you are in hospital sugarbeth, really hoping this is a viable pregnancy for you and you are home resting soon! 

Congrats on all the bfps! So exciting xx


----------



## Weebles

I'm out for the 1st. But I get to test twice this month so please put me back on for the 28th!


----------



## mrscletus

Not a big rise today after the positive OPK, so guessing I am going to be O'ing today, tomorrow at the latest. Things didn't work out for :sex: last night, but today isn't too late, and no use in forcing DH when he is tired. I'm sure we can still catch it this month!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks everyone. I'm currently bleeding a bit, but they still can't tell if it's just ovary cyst bleeding or miscarriage (or what kind of miscarriage). Trying to hang in there until tomorrow when we get the answers. I wanted a bfp for January so badly, but this is definitely not what I was envisioning!


----------



## ser523

Babybows said:


> You wouldn't have guessed how much our situations are alike.. Last march I had this same cervical procedure because of my abnormal pap and CIN3 levels. Please feel free to ask any questions you'd like. The procedure itself was fine. Just one day of menstruallike cramps. The days after I felt tired and sometimes some discomfort. After a week I was good to go. We waited 4 weeks to have sex again. Last september I had my first check up and I was fine with a pap1.
> I totally know what you mean about having the full 30% chances. But hey, we just need one shot right? FX for sure for both of us!




Angel5000 said:


> I got a note from my doctor that my pap was abnormal this year. It's been 3 years of normal but this time abnormal again but thankfully negative for HPV and the cancer cells are negative too. She said that the procedures have changed and since I'm now in the 30+ category (oh yay....I'm old..... :haha: ) even though it was abnormal I don't have to do another pap for 3 years because the tests were negative. I was unsure about this and asked some follow up questions (via the messaging portal my clinic has) so she made a point ot call me today and go over the new recommendations from the cancer guidelines and stuff. I really do love my doctor. She also said that if waiting 3 years makes me uncomfortable we can do another pap in a year, not a problem, but she doesn't think I need one in another few months. Unless I get pregnant and then we'll do a follow up.
> 
> I had something very similar a few years ago, an abnormal pap and then 3 months later another abnormal so they had the biopsy and it was abnormal so I had to go in and have a procedure done. Thankfully it was negative for cancer but they had to get rid of the cells and while I don't remember which procedure they did for me, it was not too bad. I was a little miserable for a couple days (a little worse than PMS cramps), and bleeding (but not allowed to wear a tampon, which was the worst of it because I am sensitive and pads make me uncomfortable) and really swollen for about 2 weeks I think. I don't remember how long we abstained from sex because it was years ago and I was with my ex, who was an ass and I tried to avoid sex most of the time anyway. :haha:
> 
> Good luck! Really hope you get that peak smiley soon though!!

I wanted to thank you both for your comments about my situation. I've been better about it since TTC this cycle, but I was so upset and anxious about it when I found out. I've had an abnormal pap result before but I didn't have to have follow up testing. And I'm positive for HPV, which of course I have one of the two worst strains for grubby cervical cancer. :( 

But yea, I had an abnormal pap this year, then I went in for a closer look and a biopsy (she took two). One biopsy was normal but the other one came back as moderate to severe or between CIN II and CIN III. And since CIN III is the last step before it turns into cervical cancer, the doctor recommends a LEEP procedure. It's a minor surgical procedure and they remove the abnormal parts of your cervix. It's supposed to be pretty successful (though if it's not and you have to go back for a second procedure, there's greater risk for the negative possibilities). And I've read plenty of stories where everything was fine and women went on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies. But of course, you also find plenty of not so great stories. I'm worried about those "small chance" possibilities (difficulty getting pregnant, difficulty carrying a pregnancy to term, scarring making delivery more difficult) since I feel like I haven't had the greatest luck so far *lol* I've always been somewhat worried about not being able to/having difficulty having kids (for no reason whatsoever). But then I had two early mc's last year. That combined with this gives me a significant amount of anxiety. And I think not being able to have kids scares me just as much the big C. (I might add that I find it completely ridiculous that I have to worry about the word cancer at 27)

So after talking to the doctor and DH, we decided to schedule the surgery. Which is set for Jan 19th right now. DH and I are giving this cycle a shot. I know it's like a 30% chance, so I feel like if it happens then it's meant to be right now. Otherwise I'll have the procedure and we'll start TTCing in March or April. Original plan was the summer, but with everything, we've moved plans up. Hopefully, if I have the procedure this month, all the abnormal cells will be taken care of. But if I go back after 3 months for the follow up and there's still abnormal cells, I won't have another procedure until we have a baby. I won't risk the possibilities of a second procedure before we have a child.

Sorry for the epic post, it just all came out!


----------



## Babybows

Aw SugarBeth, I'm so sorry for the uncertainty you must go through. FXed for a safe BFP. Stay strong dear!


----------



## Pne1985

My husband and I had :sex: and I noticed I started feeling cramping front and back almost like AF was beginning to start. My back still feels a tad crampy. Has anybody experienced this before? 
AF shouldn't be showing up 7-10 days yet!


----------



## Unicornwoman

:fool: Happy New Year ladies!!!!

I finally got my cross-hairs! Temp rise was 3-4 days after peak OPK. Officially in the TWW. :happydance:

FF says I have a "low" chance this cycle. FX'd a little bean beats the odds this month!


----------



## ser523

SugarBeth said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm currently bleeding a bit, but they still can't tell if it's just ovary cyst bleeding or miscarriage (or what kind of miscarriage). Trying to hang in there until tomorrow when we get the answers. I wanted a bfp for January so badly, but this is definitely not what I was envisioning!

I can't even imagine going through this! Sending you lots of positive vibes! I hope everything is ok And your pregnancy is viable! *hugs*



Pne1985 said:


> My husband and I had :sex: and I noticed I started feeling cramping front and back almost like AF was beginning to start. My back still feels a tad crampy. Has anybody experienced this before?
> AF shouldn't be showing up 7-10 days yet!

How many DPO are you?



Unicornwoman said:


> :fool: Happy New Year ladies!!!!
> 
> I finally got my cross-hairs! Temp rise was 3-4 days after peak OPK. Officially in the TWW. :happydance:
> 
> FF says I have a "low" chance this cycle. FX'd a little bean beats the odds this month!

I just started my TWW as well! FX'ed!! Hoping for sticky beans for both of us!


----------



## LuLu15

Happy New Year ladies!!!


----------



## Pne1985

Pne1985 said:


> My husband and I had :sex: and I noticed I started feeling cramping front and back almost like AF was beginning to start. My back still feels a tad crampy. Has anybody experienced this before?
> AF shouldn't be showing up 7-10 days yet!

How many DPO are you?

I'm not exactly sure, I think I O'd maybe in the middle of last week sometime?


----------



## MrsRose168

Unicornwoman said:


> :fool: Happy New Year ladies!!!!
> 
> I finally got my cross-hairs! Temp rise was 3-4 days after peak OPK. Officially in the TWW. :happydance:
> 
> FF says I have a "low" chance this cycle. FX'd a little bean beats the odds this month!

I don't temp or use FF but just curious why it's telling you you have a low chance this cycle. I didn't realize it gave you odds!


----------



## ser523

Pne1985 said:


> I'm not exactly sure, I think I O'd maybe in the middle of last week sometime?

Maybe implantation??


----------



## Trr

MrsRose168 said:


> Unicornwoman said:
> 
> 
> :fool: Happy New Year ladies!!!!
> 
> I finally got my cross-hairs! Temp rise was 3-4 days after peak OPK. Officially in the TWW. :happydance:
> 
> FF says I have a "low" chance this cycle. FX'd a little bean beats the odds this month!
> 
> I don't temp or use FF but just curious why it's telling you you have a low chance this cycle. I didn't realize it gave you odds!Click to expand...

One of its "features". Based on the days you BDed around your o time it will give you a low, good or high score.


----------



## Pne1985

ser523 said:


> Pne1985 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure, I think I O'd maybe in the middle of last week sometime?
> 
> Maybe implantation??Click to expand...

I'm not sure? That's why I wondered if anyone had this happened and got a bfp afterwards? 
With out first child, I never noticed anything. I feel like I know my body so much better now, which leads to more thinking and worrying! :wacko:


----------



## MrsRose168

Trr said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unicornwoman said:
> 
> 
> :fool: Happy New Year ladies!!!!
> 
> I finally got my cross-hairs! Temp rise was 3-4 days after peak OPK. Officially in the TWW. :happydance:
> 
> FF says I have a "low" chance this cycle. FX'd a little bean beats the odds this month!
> 
> I don't temp or use FF but just curious why it's telling you you have a low chance this cycle. I didn't realize it gave you odds!Click to expand...
> 
> One of its "features". Based on the days you BDed around your o time it will give you a low, good or high score.Click to expand...

Interesting!


----------



## BabyDoll007

:hi: Hi ladies. 

I hope you all don't mind me joining. I've not long had my IUD out (4 days) and am now TTC #2. I'm really quite confused with my cycle atm and am hoping you can all help me figure it out and when to test. It will be my first time using OPK's and they should arrive within the next 3 days.

I haven't had any spotting/bleeding or even cramping since my IUD removal and I never had periods whilst I had it either. I did have (2 hours) of light spotting on the 10th of December so I'm assuming that could have been my period?

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I can't seem to find any info on it at all.


----------



## mom and ttc

BabyDoll007 said:


> :hi: Hi ladies.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me joining. I've not long had my IUD out (4 days) and am now TTC #2. I'm really quite confused with my cycle atm and am hoping you can all help me figure it out and when to test. It will be my first time using OPK's and they should arrive within the next 3 days.
> 
> I haven't had any spotting/bleeding or even cramping since my IUD removal and I never had periods whilst I had it either. I did have (2 hours) of light spotting on the 10th of December so I'm assuming that could have been my period?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I can't seem to find any info on it at all.

Which iud? I had the mirena at 6 weeks pp but I couldn't handle the hormones so made the switch to paraguard. I ovulated 7 days after and got pregnant! Miscarried at 8 weeks though and took me 4 months to get pregnant again


----------



## BabyDoll007

mom and ttc said:


> BabyDoll007 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi ladies.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me joining. I've not long had my IUD out (4 days) and am now TTC #2. I'm really quite confused with my cycle atm and am hoping you can all help me figure it out and when to test. It will be my first time using OPK's and they should arrive within the next 3 days.
> 
> I haven't had any spotting/bleeding or even cramping since my IUD removal and I never had periods whilst I had it either. I did have (2 hours) of light spotting on the 10th of December so I'm assuming that could have been my period?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I can't seem to find any info on it at all.
> 
> Which iud? I had the mirena at 6 weeks pp but I couldn't handle the hormones so made the switch to paraguard. I ovulated 7 days after and got pregnant! Miscarried at 8 weeks though and took me 4 months to get pregnant againClick to expand...



Sorry, it was the Mirena IUD. I had it in 1 year 3 months and had no issue with it. Only had it out as we want to TTC. I was expecting to have bleeding/spotting from having it removed but have had nothing so far. How did you know you ovulated/were pregnant?


----------



## Angel5000

Happy New Years Ladies! 

I didn't temp today because we stayed at my sisters last night as we were hanging out, playing games and having drinks so I knew my temp woudl be off from the combination of alcohol + staying up late + not sleeping well (in her guest room I never sleep well). Hoping tomorrow's temp and/or Sundays' will get me my CH. I think we have a good chance this month. FX. 




ser523 said:


> I wanted to thank you both for your comments about my situation. I've been better about it since TTC this cycle, but I was so upset and anxious about it when I found out. I've had an abnormal pap result before but I didn't have to have follow up testing. And I'm positive for HPV, which of course I have one of the two worst strains for grubby cervical cancer. :(
> 
> But yea, I had an abnormal pap this year, then I went in for a closer look and a biopsy (she took two). One biopsy was normal but the other one came back as moderate to severe or between CIN II and CIN III. And since CIN III is the last step before it turns into cervical cancer, the doctor recommends a LEEP procedure.

Ser - good luck. Try not to worry too much about it (if possible!). My sister had a LEEP done, and everything was fine. She was very uncomfortable and swollen for a couple weeks and I think they told her no sex for almost a month because of the sensitivity (which was the worst part for her :haha: ). :hugs: Keeping FX that they get all the abnormal cells and there's no worry for cancer!


----------



## mom and ttc

BabyDoll007 said:


> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDoll007 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi ladies.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me joining. I've not long had my IUD out (4 days) and am now TTC #2. I'm really quite confused with my cycle atm and am hoping you can all help me figure it out and when to test. It will be my first time using OPK's and they should arrive within the next 3 days.
> 
> I haven't had any spotting/bleeding or even cramping since my IUD removal and I never had periods whilst I had it either. I did have (2 hours) of light spotting on the 10th of December so I'm assuming that could have been my period?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I can't seem to find any info on it at all.
> 
> Which iud? I had the mirena at 6 weeks pp but I couldn't handle the hormones so made the switch to paraguard. I ovulated 7 days after and got pregnant! Miscarried at 8 weeks though and took me 4 months to get pregnant againClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it was the Mirena IUD. I had it in 1 year 3 months and had no issue with it. Only had it out as we want to TTC. I was expecting to have bleeding/spotting from having it removed but have had nothing so far. How did you know you ovulated/were pregnant?Click to expand...

mirena has hormones so it could take a while. did you have your period while you had the mirena?
the paraguard is the copper iud so i still had my periods. i started using opk digitals when i had it removed.


----------



## mom and ttc

Angel5000 said:


> Happy New Years Ladies!
> 
> I didn't temp today because we stayed at my sisters last night as we were hanging out, playing games and having drinks so I knew my temp woudl be off from the combination of alcohol + staying up late + not sleeping well (in her guest room I never sleep well). Hoping tomorrow's temp and/or Sundays' will get me my CH. I think we have a good chance this month. FX.

What does CH mean


----------



## mom and ttc

i think i am already out this month. i am only 4 dpo but with my husband just having VR 2 weeks before O...and i have been cramping, in pain and diarrhea (tmi) since tuesday. I feel like i have been punched in the stomach! I am so done feeling like this!


----------



## Elle.T.

Hey Ladies can I join?

Testing Jan 8th. AF due Jan 10th.


I am 28 me and DH have been married just over 3 months. stopped Nuva ring in November and are TCC #1 this is our second cycle off BC.

I feel good about this cycle was got a +opk and had lots of EWCM. I am feeling hopeful we will get our BFP. trying not to get to excited.


----------



## BabyDoll007

mom and ttc said:


> BabyDoll007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDoll007 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi ladies.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me joining. I've not long had my IUD out (4 days) and am now TTC #2. I'm really quite confused with my cycle atm and am hoping you can all help me figure it out and when to test. It will be my first time using OPK's and they should arrive within the next 3 days.
> 
> I haven't had any spotting/bleeding or even cramping since my IUD removal and I never had periods whilst I had it either. I did have (2 hours) of light spotting on the 10th of December so I'm assuming that could have been my period?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I can't seem to find any info on it at all.
> 
> Which iud? I had the mirena at 6 weeks pp but I couldn't handle the hormones so made the switch to paraguard. I ovulated 7 days after and got pregnant! Miscarried at 8 weeks though and took me 4 months to get pregnant againClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it was the Mirena IUD. I had it in 1 year 3 months and had no issue with it. Only had it out as we want to TTC. I was expecting to have bleeding/spotting from having it removed but have had nothing so far. How did you know you ovulated/were pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> mirena has hormones so it could take a while. did you have your period while you had the mirena?
> the paraguard is the copper iud so i still had my periods. i started using opk digitals when i had it removed.Click to expand...


Thanks for your replies. No I didn't. In the 16 months I had it for I spotted very lightly and only for a few hours 3 times with the last time being the 10th of December 2015. I was thinking maybe that was my period and I should be due for AF between Tuesday and Friday - Friday being cd 30 and I used to have 27 day cycles. 

I'm sure I'll be testing late in the month. I'll wait to see if AF comes this week and start using my OPK's when they arrive and work out a date :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Wanted to give an update quick, I just got my results back. My numbers went up by 60%, and for a viable pregnancy they needed to at least get to 53%, so at least for now Im still pregnant. They still don't know where the baby is, there's still a chance it's ectopic, so they're going to release me and I have to symptom spot for a week or two until the baby gets big enough to see on an ultrasound. 

I guess I can be taken off the list, I won't be needed to test next week! Keeping my fingers crossed that the baby will stay viable and is in the uterus and this is the very rocky start to a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## MrsRose168

SugarBeth said:


> Wanted to give an update quick, I just got my results back. My numbers went up by 60%, and for a viable pregnancy they needed to at least get to 53%, so at least for now Im still pregnant. They still don't know where the baby is, there's still a chance it's ectopic, so they're going to release me and I have to symptom spot for a week or two until the baby gets big enough to see on an ultrasound.
> 
> I guess I can be taken off the list, I won't be needed to test next week! Keeping my fingers crossed that the baby will stay viable and is in the uterus and this is the very rocky start to a healthy pregnancy.

So sorry you're going through this. I'll be sending prayers your way. Please keep us posted!


----------



## LuLu15

SugarBeth said:


> Wanted to give an update quick, I just got my results back. My numbers went up by 60%, and for a viable pregnancy they needed to at least get to 53%, so at least for now Im still pregnant. They still don't know where the baby is, there's still a chance it's ectopic, so they're going to release me and I have to symptom spot for a week or two until the baby gets big enough to see on an ultrasound.
> I guess I can be taken off the list, I won't be needed to test next week! Keeping my fingers crossed that the baby will stay viable and is in the uterus and this is the very rocky start to a healthy pregnancy.


You will be in my t&p. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this! Hugs!


----------



## AshNAmber

Ok to my Adv Digi ladies I got my first blinkie smiley today :happydance: so do I count that as a positive on FF? :wacko:


----------



## rose.

Hi ladies please can I join you, AF is due on 13th. Hoping for a holiday baby as we just got back from Canada :)


----------



## ser523

AshNAmber said:


> Ok to my Adv Digi ladies I got my first blinkie smiley today :happydance: so do I count that as a positive on FF? :wacko:

Hmmm...well I typically consider the peak smiley my positive, but I don't use FF, I use glow.


----------



## AshNAmber

Actually found out there is a spot for the advanced Digi on FF thank God.. We will start AI every other day starting tomorrow until the 9th so 3,5,7,9 I'm due to O between the 6-9th so I hope we catch that little eggie FX


----------



## Weebles

Glad the news is positive so far SugarBeth! Keep us updated!


----------



## Angel5000

mom and ttc said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Years Ladies!
> 
> I didn't temp today because we stayed at my sisters last night as we were hanging out, playing games and having drinks so I knew my temp woudl be off from the combination of alcohol + staying up late + not sleeping well (in her guest room I never sleep well). Hoping tomorrow's temp and/or Sundays' will get me my CH. I think we have a good chance this month. FX.
> 
> What does CH meanClick to expand...

CH means cross hairs. It's the indication that fertility friend gives to indicate the day that you ovulated and where your "cover line" is (indicating where your post ovulation temperatures should stay above). 



AshNAmber said:


> Ok to my Adv Digi ladies I got my first blinkie smiley today :happydance: so do I count that as a positive on FF? :wacko:

Glad you found the place for the advanced digi on FF. That's what I was going to tell you was to make sure to mark this as high and when you get your solid smiley mark it as peak. 

You will probably get your solid smiley in the afternoon more so than morning because of the way LH hormone works so you can keep testing with digi in the morning but use an IC (or test a second time with digi in the afternoon if you have enough tests). When the IC looks close to + then use the digi again to verify the peak. I never get a peak with FMU so I always have to make sure to use the digi in the afternoon when trying to confirm. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## mom and ttc

i am glad you numbers went up!! sugerbeth! 

how is everybody feeling? anyone ? dpo?


----------



## Unicornwoman

SugarBeth- Glad to hear there is some good news so far. Hope things keep looking up for you and your bean! 

AFM - 6 DPO today. No point in symptom spotting here since I'm on progesterone and it gives me every symptom imaginable. So, just gonna lurk around for about a week until I test. LOL!


----------



## ssarahh

I'm 12dpo today and haven't felt anything at all really. 

AF is due 8th January. Will see how much longer I can hold off x


----------



## darkriver

Spotting started last night and full blown af this morning. Never been so pleased to have my period. Means I can start:happydance:


----------



## Babybows

*SugarBeth*Great news so far! I'll keep FXed for you, hoping your pregnancy will proceed carefree. 

Concerning my own ttc, I feel a little lost. I haven't been able to locate my LH peak. My opk's stay the same, with a line clearly noticeable line, but not as dark as the C-line. Even though I'm on CD21 it stays the same. It's still possible I missed my peak but can rely on my symptoms around CD15 and 16. But it's also possible I have a long cycle since it's my first, and my peak is still to come. And of course there's also the possibility I didn't O at all this month.. If we don't get lucky this month I'll start temping next one. 
I'm well aware I don't have anything to worry about yet, especially compared to the girls facing "real" problems. I just can't seem to get this process off of my mind, thinking what else I can do right now. 
I'm however so excited for the girls testing these couple of days! Wish for so many BFP's!


----------



## Ursaula

I'd love to join you gals in the wait! I plan to test January 7 (15dpo). Congratulations to all those with BFPs already!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hi all, does anyone here check their cervical position while ttc?
I don't usually but for some reason today I decided to check it....
I have found a hard pea-sized lump near the opening (tmi!!) not sure what it is.
Does anyone have experience with this? xx


----------



## krissie328

Frizzabelle said:


> Hi all, does anyone here check their cervical position while ttc?
> I don't usually but for some reason today I decided to check it....
> I have found a hard pea-sized lump near the opening (tmi!!) not sure what it is.
> Does anyone have experience with this? xx

I do not check mine. But I would get that checked out by your doctor. That definitely doesn't seem normal.


----------



## skycastles

Frizzabelle said:


> Hi all, does anyone here check their cervical position while ttc?
> I don't usually but for some reason today I decided to check it....
> I have found a hard pea-sized lump near the opening (tmi!!) not sure what it is.
> Does anyone have experience with this? xx

I checked mine for a couple of months and found that at certain times in my cycle, I have a few pimple-sized bumps at my cervix. I could not feel them again a week or so later. I'm not sure if it's the same thing but maybe you could monitor it for a week or two? I've stopped checking my cervix because of those bumps as I was paranoid I may be irritating any sensitive tissue.


----------



## skycastles

ssarahh said:


> I'm 12dpo today and haven't felt anything at all really.
> 
> AF is due 8th January. Will see how much longer I can hold off x

Are you still planning to test on 8th? I'm down for the same test date as you... do you have any significant symptoms?
I was not temping this cycle, so my period could be due either tomorrow or as far off as the 9th. :shrug:


----------



## mom and ttc

Babybows said:


> *SugarBeth*Great news so far! I'll keep FXed for you, hoping your pregnancy will proceed carefree.
> 
> Concerning my own ttc, I feel a little lost. I haven't been able to locate my LH peak. My opk's stay the same, with a line clearly noticeable line, but not as dark as the C-line. Even though I'm on CD21 it stays the same. It's still possible I missed my peak but can rely on my symptoms around CD15 and 16. But it's also possible I have a long cycle since it's my first, and my peak is still to come. And of course there's also the possibility I didn't O at all this month.. If we don't get lucky this month I'll start temping next one.
> I'm well aware I don't have anything to worry about yet, especially compared to the girls facing "real" problems. I just can't seem to get this process off of my mind, thinking what else I can do right now.
> I'm however so excited for the girls testing these couple of days! Wish for so many BFP's!

Did you keep all your opks? I glued mine underneath each other and my test line was never as dark but really close. That's when I had ewcm and felt ovulation pain. Believe your body more than the color.


----------



## twinkie2

AF came early, I'm out, good luck everyone and congrats to the bfps!


----------



## x__amour

8 DPO here. AF is due in less than a week now. Getting anxious to test!


----------



## Angel5000

So I'm in my phone and don't have the best reply ability but regarding whoever asked about the lump on cervix: I've found that at some points in my cycle I get a pimple sized lump near The opening. No clue what it is but it goes away so I ignore it. If yours doesn't go away by end of cycle i would ask your doc about it.


----------



## mumbee

I will be testing on the 28th of Jan, Congrats to all the BFP already from this month


----------



## mom and ttc

x__amour said:


> 8 DPO here. AF is due in less than a week now. Getting anxious to test!

i will be 7 dpo in the morning ... i have the weirdest cycle, cramps like crazy!!! 
i dont have af due until 14th i ovulated on cd 14 on a usually 34 day cycle so super early .... i am so lost. my boobs hurt but i have implants ...


----------



## ssarahh

skycastles said:


> ssarahh said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo today and haven't felt anything at all really.
> 
> AF is due 8th January. Will see how much longer I can hold off x
> 
> Are you still planning to test on 8th? I'm down for the same test date as you... do you have any significant symptoms?
> I was not temping this cycle, so my period could be due either tomorrow or as far off as the 9th. :shrug:Click to expand...

My plan was to test on 8th but I have already caved (I know it's too early) but got a bfn. Now I am going to try and hold off until 8th. 

I have a bit of a stomach ache today but that's it. Feels a bit like AF stomach aches so am not sure that it's a good sign!

How about you? Any signs?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hey ladies, I've been away from here for a couple of weeks over Christmas. Such a lot to catch up on! Currently I'm 5-7dpo (most likely 7 DPO) as I didn't temp or use opks. I've felt much more relaxed this cycle but that could be because of Christmas. I've been really tired but we have been ridiculously busy, and my skin is awful! I normally have a few break outs around this time but it started around o and have been breaking out every other day - it's awful. Getting the urge to poas now. Feeling a bit down too, so bored of waiting!


----------



## ser523

So for those of you who used the CB adv digi what day do you consider your O day? The day when you get your peak smile?

Counting from peak day, I'm 5 DPO. I knew I would be crazy in the TTW *lol* I want to test so bad! But, I know that there is no point right now, since nothing would be implanted yet. Gosh, I wish we could skip to the weekend so that I can start POAS! I really want that sticky bean!


----------



## Pne1985

Well I had a dream last night that I took a test and 2 plus symbols came up. So of course I'm dying to test! I am going to test earlier than the 12th though, I will try to hold off until Wed or Thurs. Period will be here anywhere from Friday-Monday. My uterus has felt "heavy" since last night. Not sure what that would mean but when you symptom spot, everything is a big deal!!
:shock:


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel5000 said:


> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Ok to my Adv Digi ladies I got my first blinkie smiley today :happydance: so do I count that as a positive on FF? :wacko:
> 
> Glad you found the place for the advanced digi on FF. That's what I was going to tell you was to make sure to mark this as high and when you get your solid smiley mark it as peak.
> 
> You will probably get your solid smiley in the afternoon more so than morning because of the way LH hormone works so you can keep testing with digi in the morning but use an IC (or test a second time with digi in the afternoon if you have enough tests). When the IC looks close to + then use the digi again to verify the peak. I never get a peak with FMU so I always have to make sure to use the digi in the afternoon when trying to confirm.
> 
> Good Luck!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for that advice :) I got 2 days of Blinky :) So I'll start taking them in the afternoon today.. :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> twinkie2 said:
> 
> 
> AF came early, I'm out, good luck everyone and congrats to the bfps!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry Twinkie :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM So O should be here in the next 2 days. I got first round of AI at midnight lastnight :wacko: I took my OPK yesterday morning at 4am and it was a blinky :) So since we did AI so late after I laying there for 30min I took another one at midnight and it was still blinking so I felt better. I didn't do one this morning. I figured I wasn't going to waste it. I had only been sleeping for 4 hours so I'll check it when I get home from work today. I'm just excited we got our first round of AI in :happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## mrscletus

Hey everyone.. I am totally confused by my body this month. I am hoping that all of the sex will just pay off and I will get my BFP

SugarBeth, praying the baby is in the uterus and growing!!


----------



## Angel5000

Christmas break is over and it's back to work today. Ugh. I'm so not feeling it. LoL! It snowed here last night and we have a 2hour delay today so that the roads will be drivable. Inside of town isn't bad but parts of our district are out in the outskirts (and up the hills) and so they have much worse road conditions than we do. At least it'll be a short day to start the week off. But seriously, I think that the first week back from a long holiday should be only 4 days long. We need to ease back into this thing! :rofl: 

*Ser* - You can O anywhere from 12-48 hours from when you get your peak smiley. This month my O day was the day after the peak but in the past I've O'd the same day as the peak smiley or as late as 2 days later. Temps are the only way to 100% confirm O day (though checking CM is a good way to get an estimate, assuming you get fertile cm to begin with). If it's been 5 days from your peak you may be anywhere from 3-5DPO.


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> Christmas break is over and it's back to work today. Ugh. I'm so not feeling it. LoL! It snowed here last night and we have a 2hour delay today so that the roads will be drivable. Inside of town isn't bad but parts of our district are out in the outskirts (and up the hills) and so they have much worse road conditions than we do. At least it'll be a short day to start the week off. But seriously, I think that the first week back from a long holiday should be only 4 days long. We need to ease back into this thing! :rofl:

I am back to work today as well!! No new snow here though. :wacko: I definitely did not want to go back. 

*SugarBeth*- Any update? I hope things are going well for you. :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

Back to work today for me as well... UGH... 

A little snow here, and for NW PA this is very unlike the past several years. But I am not complaining. It is cold, but there is not ton of snow to shovel!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> Back to work today for me as well... UGH...
> 
> A little snow here, and for NW PA this is very unlike the past several years. But I am not complaining. It is cold, but there is not ton of snow to shovel!

We got about 8 inches over the break but its down to about half that. And today is suppose to be above freezing so I am hoping it melts even more!! But I saw we are expecting some this week. Of course never enough for a snow day!! For a snow day here we would need 5+ inches and it would have to be drifting. :haha: Gotta love the rural areas, nothing closes us down.


----------



## LuLu15

Question ladies. I'm using the advance clearblue digis opk. I used it this morning with fmu. It gave me a solid smiley. I took the test out of the pack and it had a huge dye smear to where there were no lines except a big blue smear. The smiley won't go away for 48 hours apparently to remind me I am peak fertility. The only thing is I'm not, I never got flashing smileys I'm only on CD 10 and usually ovulate CD 15/16. I know I can ovulate early but I took another OPK and it's not positive. Has this happened to anyone before? I'm mad I can't use the digi opk for 48 more hours.


----------



## LuLu15

So the top one is my fmu that gave me a solid smiley, you can see the lines now which do look kinda positive but when I first pulled it out there were no lines just that blue dye run you can kinda see. The bottom one I took about 5 mins later with urine in a cup dipped, it's clearly not positive. I really don't think I'm ovulating yet...its just weird this test did this. Sorry for the rant ladies, it's just bugging me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrscletus

I'm sorry I am not familiar with the digi monitors... I have only ever used cheapies... Good Luck, and hop someone can help.


----------



## MDW

I'm very tempted to test at the end of January. Firmly on day 1 of my cycle today. So may be jumping the gun a bit....


----------



## tinymumma

Arrrgh, so frustrated right now. At 9 DPO last cycle I had very distinct Ov type pain in my left side (same as Ov), which I was sure was implantation. I took a test the morning of AF and although there was an extremely faint line, it had no colour and was a real squinter (FRER). AF showed up about an hour later, so I chalked the line up to an indent line. AF was normal, 6 days, regular flow. Then all through my period I was still getting Ov type pains in my left side. Every time I moved weirdly, or DS put pressure on that area, it was almost like I could feel something in there. As well as when I needed to pee or had just been to the bathroom, the pain was definitely there. I'm still feeling it now (CD 13). Then at CD 11 (Sunday), I got the same pains but on my right side. It was unmissable and went on all day. Yesterday I kept feeling it randomly. My cycle is usually like clockwork. 27 day cycle, 6 days of AF, Ov on CD 14, 13 day luteal phase. I could have sworn I was pregnant last cycle, I kept thinking I was until CD 11 when I got the O type pains. For a few days now I keep getting that feeling AF is about to show up. Very sparse cm but still feeling wet (if you know what I mean). Also hubby and I have BD a few times and I've felt very full, like there's a lot of pressure? I'm so confused. Any insight ladies? 
Apologies for the length and if it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## MrsRose168

ser523 said:


> So for those of you who used the CB adv digi what day do you consider your O day? The day when you get your peak smile?
> 
> Counting from peak day, I'm 5 DPO. I knew I would be crazy in the TTW *lol* I want to test so bad! But, I know that there is no point right now, since nothing would be implanted yet. Gosh, I wish we could skip to the weekend so that I can start POAS! I really want that sticky bean!

I'm counting the day after I get my peak day (the 29th) though it could be the 28th or 30th. I chose to go with the one in the middle. I started cramping 4dpo and had some other 'symptoms' such as frequent urination, constipation, gas and runny nose so naturally I had to start testing at 5dpo! Lol! I knew nothing would show up but it gives me something to look forward to--I miss peeing on sticks with the OPKs. I'm a little cray cray! I haven't had many cramps since but still get some twinges every now and then. Really hope this is a sign of good things to come!


----------



## LuLu15

mrscletus said:


> I'm sorry I am not familiar with the digi monitors... I have only ever used cheapies... Good Luck, and hop someone can help.

Thank you! I think I'm more mad that I just can't re test with the digital lol. I'll just try to bd each day until I can test again in case it was a true positive...haha


----------



## TruHope

Wow this board moves pretty decently! I'm so glad I found it again!! About to update my signature to include my FF chart and such!


----------



## mom and ttc

tinymumma said:


> Arrrgh, so frustrated right now. At 9 DPO last cycle I had very distinct Ov type pain in my left side (same as Ov), which I was sure was implantation. I took a test the morning of AF and although there was an extremely faint line, it had no colour and was a real squinter (FRER). AF showed up about an hour later, so I chalked the line up to an indent line. AF was normal, 6 days, regular flow. Then all through my period I was still getting Ov type pains in my left side. Every time I moved weirdly, or DS put pressure on that area, it was almost like I could feel something in there. As well as when I needed to pee or had just been to the bathroom, the pain was definitely there. I'm still feeling it now (CD 13). Then at CD 11 (Sunday), I got the same pains but on my right side. It was unmissable and went on all day. Yesterday I kept feeling it randomly. My cycle is usually like clockwork. 27 day cycle, 6 days of AF, Ov on CD 14, 13 day luteal phase. I could have sworn I was pregnant last cycle, I kept thinking I was until CD 11 when I got the O type pains. For a few days now I keep getting that feeling AF is about to show up. Very sparse cm but still feeling wet (if you know what I mean). Also hubby and I have BD a few times and I've felt very full, like there's a lot of pressure? I'm so confused. Any insight ladies?
> Apologies for the length and if it doesn't make much sense.

I think I saw you ask about this in another thread? You should def see a doc asap!


----------



## Angel5000

tinymumma - Have you tested again? Just to make sure? A friend of mine had a normal full length period the and thought she wasn't pregnant and then the next month she missed her period, went to dr and found out she was a month further along than she thought because of that 'period' that wasn't a period. I would test again. And if negative still go to a dr because that doesn't sound good at all 



LuLu15 said:


> Question ladies. I'm using the advance clearblue digis opk. I used it this morning with fmu. It gave me a solid smiley. I took the test out of the pack and it had a huge dye smear to where there were no lines except a big blue smear. The smiley won't go away for 48 hours apparently to remind me I am peak fertility. The only thing is I'm not, I never got flashing smileys I'm only on CD 10 and usually ovulate CD 15/16. I know I can ovulate early but I took another OPK and it's not positive. Has this happened to anyone before? I'm mad I can't use the digi opk for 48 more hours.

LuLu - You can get a peak smiley without getting a blinking one, or so I'm told. I've used the advanced digi only once. When you did the second test did you wait to make sure you had a long hold (otherwise if you are testing with too diluted of urine you won't get a + at all). Do you have any IC's that you can use to back up? I always use ICs along with my digi's so that I can double confirm my OPKs. I'm paranoid. LoL. 



krissie328 said:


> We got about 8 inches over the break but its down to about half that. And today is suppose to be above freezing so I am hoping it melts even more!! But I saw we are expecting some this week. Of course never enough for a snow day!! For a snow day here we would need 5+ inches and it would have to be drifting. :haha: Gotta love the rural areas, nothing closes us down.

We had late start over the 1-2 inches we got, and we probably wouldn't have had that but our district is really wide spread and there are a couple really big/steep hills in the rural area of our district that the buses can't get up when it freezes. The kids up those hills often get snow when the rest of us don't get anything at all, so we had to delay start because buses couldn't access the whole district. Actually, one group of kids were still an hour late to school because their bus couldn't get up the hill very well. I have a lot of respect for the bus drives!


----------



## skycastles

ssarahh said:


> My plan was to test on 8th but I have already caved (I know it's too early) but got a bfn. Now I am going to try and hold off until 8th.
> 
> I have a bit of a stomach ache today but that's it. Feels a bit like AF stomach aches so am not sure that it's a good sign!
> 
> How about you? Any signs?

I had a lot of signs a few days after O.. painful bbs, then mild nausea and heartburn.. it all disappeared a couple of days ago. Nothing at all happening now:nope::wacko:, so I'm going to wait it out for AF to show on friday and test only if it doesn't come.


----------



## tinymumma

Thank you ladies. I will certainly be going to the doctor. Turns out after a very crappy 2015, 2016 has started off with a bang. Hubby and I were approved for a house, so maybe the good luck will keep coming and I'll get a BFP at the doctors. Fx. Hopes aren't very high though. Will keep you ladies updated though xx


----------



## AshNAmber

Good morning ladies.. My first day back to work was yesterday as well :wacko: but luckily we don't get snow here in the south :haha: I'm thankful people here can barely drive in the rain let alone the snow :wacko:

We didn't AI last night I got another blinky :) yesterday so I said every other day until we get a solid :) which I hope is soon.. I'm running low on sticks :dohh: I took one this morning and it was blinking again so I'll take another one this afternoon and will only take the last few I have in the afternoon.. My temp dipped so I really thought it would have been a solid :) by now.. I'm not feeling much of anything this go round minor twinges and stuff but I also said I wasn't going to pay attention to all that this go round. I bought some new video games :shy: to play to keep my mind off everything at least until school starts back up :wacko: with the TWW coming up.. Just ready to be in it already..


----------



## ssarahh

skycastles said:


> ssarahh said:
> 
> 
> My plan was to test on 8th but I have already caved (I know it's too early) but got a bfn. Now I am going to try and hold off until 8th.
> 
> I have a bit of a stomach ache today but that's it. Feels a bit like AF stomach aches so am not sure that it's a good sign!
> 
> How about you? Any signs?
> 
> I had a lot of signs a few days after O.. painful bbs, then mild nausea and heartburn.. it all disappeared a couple of days ago. Nothing at all happening now:nope::wacko:, so I'm going to wait it out for AF to show on friday and test only if it doesn't come.Click to expand...


Hopefully AF won't come! 

I tested again this morning ... Pic attached. Sometimes I can see something there but half the time I can't.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Angel5000

AshNAmber - Hopefully you get that solid soon! The only problem with those Digi's is you don't get a lot of sticks for the $$ 

ssarahh - I actually see something on there! And I Don't see much usually in the way of those lines. But I'm pretty sure there's something there. Faint, but there.


----------



## ssarahh

Angel5000 said:


> AshNAmber - Hopefully you get that solid soon! The only problem with those Digi's is you don't get a lot of sticks for the $$
> 
> ssarahh - I actually see something on there! And I Don't see much usually in the way of those lines. But I'm pretty sure there's something there. Faint, but there.

That makes me feel better as I am beginning to think I'm seeing things x


----------



## mom and ttc

ssarahh said:


> skycastles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssarahh said:
> 
> 
> My plan was to test on 8th but I have already caved (I know it's too early) but got a bfn. Now I am going to try and hold off until 8th.
> 
> I have a bit of a stomach ache today but that's it. Feels a bit like AF stomach aches so am not sure that it's a good sign!
> 
> How about you? Any signs?
> 
> I had a lot of signs a few days after O.. painful bbs, then mild nausea and heartburn.. it all disappeared a couple of days ago. Nothing at all happening now:nope::wacko:, so I'm going to wait it out for AF to show on friday and test only if it doesn't come.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully AF won't come!
> 
> I tested again this morning ... Pic attached. Sometimes I can see something there but half the time I can't.Click to expand...

I can se it but it is so faint it could be the shadow on the indicator line. Hope it's a bfp


----------



## mom and ttc

ssarahh said:


> skycastles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssarahh said:
> 
> 
> My plan was to test on 8th but I have already caved (I know it's too early) but got a bfn. Now I am going to try and hold off until 8th.
> 
> I have a bit of a stomach ache today but that's it. Feels a bit like AF stomach aches so am not sure that it's a good sign!
> 
> How about you? Any signs?
> 
> I had a lot of signs a few days after O.. painful bbs, then mild nausea and heartburn.. it all disappeared a couple of days ago. Nothing at all happening now:nope::wacko:, so I'm going to wait it out for AF to show on friday and test only if it doesn't come.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully AF won't come!
> 
> I tested again this morning ... Pic attached. Sometimes I can see something there but half the time I can't.Click to expand...

I can se it but it is so faint it could be the shadow on the indicator line. Hope it's a bfp


----------



## krissie328

It has been a little quiet in here lately. How are all you lovely ladies doing? Any updates from the early January testers?


----------



## Frizzabelle

My test this morning appears to be faulty...there was a second faint line but the background never fully cleared. Will test again in the morning. Af due Thursday xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mom and ttc

That does look like an odd line. How many dpo?

I gave in since I am addict haha and tested at 8 dpo and not a bfn as expected lol


----------



## Frizzabelle

12 dpo I think but didn't actually keep track of o so could be less xx


----------



## LuLu15

LuLu15 said:


> Question ladies. I'm using the advance clearblue digis opk. I used it this morning with fmu. It gave me a solid smiley. I took the test out of the pack and it had a huge dye smear to where there were no lines except a big blue smear. The smiley won't go away for 48 hours apparently to remind me I am peak fertility. The only thing is I'm not, I never got flashing smileys I'm only on CD 10 and usually ovulate CD 15/16. I know I can ovulate early but I took another OPK and it's not positive. Has this happened to anyone before? I'm mad I can't use the digi opk for 48 more hours.

LuLu - You can get a peak smiley without getting a blinking one, or so I'm told. I've used the advanced digi only once. When you did the second test did you wait to make sure you had a long hold (otherwise if you are testing with too diluted of urine you won't get a + at all). Do you have any IC's that you can use to back up? I always use ICs along with my digi's so that I can double confirm my OPKs. I'm paranoid. LoL. 


That second test was right after fmu without drinking anything. The first was just looked so weird. I have clearblue non digi and those have been negative as well. I can usually feel ovulation and I'm not feeling it today...so I'll continue testing to see if they change and continue bd lol!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Currently CD 8 & still spotting. Which is unusual for me. Before I had my daughter AF was only here 4 days! Now she sticks around for 6+ :(


----------



## Trr

Bfn today at 11dpo. Still early but waiting for af as I'm not confident in this cycle anymore. 

Frizz- looks like what my test did last month and sent me into a panic because there was a line. I went through all my supplies testing over the next few days after.


----------



## rose.

Getting bored of the TWW now - roll on next Wednesday!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ditto rose!


----------



## ser523

rose. said:


> Getting bored of the TWW now - roll on next Wednesday!!

Agreed!!


----------



## tinymumma

Update on my weird pain situation. Told hubby last night that I should head to the doctor sometime this week and why. Then this morning he started to rub my belly asking how it was feeling. Pains have gotten stronger, nothing too painful but definitely far more noticeable. When he was rubbing me belly he noticed that that side is actually swollen. I felt it too and although it's only slightly bigger than the other side, it's hard and feels very odd. It didn't hurt to press on or anything but will be off to the doctor today. I will update once I get back xx


----------



## rose.

Hope everything's ok tiny mumma! Congratulations on your house too :)


----------



## mom and ttc

rose. said:


> Getting bored of the TWW now - roll on next Wednesday!!

I know!!! 8 dpo and AF isn't due until the 14th!!


----------



## mom and ttc

So if i don't end up pregnant this month I am going on a crazy cleanse! For the past week I have had the most horrible stomach pain and it only gets worse!!


----------



## tinymumma

rose. said:


> Hope everything's ok tiny mumma! Congratulations on your house too :)

Thank you sweetness xx We're very excited.


----------



## SugarBeth

I've been so busy being back and forth with doctors that I forgot to update. I went to the doctor that saw me through my ovarian cancer and did my surgeries on my ovary before. I figured if all the doctors wanted me to have surgery, he was the one I trusted to do it. However, he seemed under the impression that those doctors were surgery hungry, and with having no symptoms of an ectopic and all the symptoms of a bleeding ovary cyst and miscarriage, that he felt it way too soon to do surgery. He's checking me in another week by ultrasound. Currently though, I seem to be miscarrying. I'm bleeding since this morning and now passing tiny clots. 

Has anyone here had a 4 week miscarriage? I only had a 13 week one before, so I don't know what to expect. Will this bleed for a day or two, or be like a normal period?

This still doesn't 100% rule out an ectopic, it could just be the lining shedding, but my doctor is going to keep an eye on my numbers and ultrasound by my ovary/tube. So far I'm stable with no symptoms, so it's going alright for now. I'm just threw the roof with anxiety and stress.


----------



## Pne1985

SugarBeth said:


> I've been so busy being back and forth with doctors that I forgot to update. I went to the doctor that saw me through my ovarian cancer and did my surgeries on my ovary before. I figured if all the doctors wanted me to have surgery, he was the one I trusted to do it. However, he seemed under the impression that those doctors were surgery hungry, and with having no symptoms of an ectopic and all the symptoms of a bleeding ovary cyst and miscarriage, that he felt it way too soon to do surgery. He's checking me in another week by ultrasound. Currently though, I seem to be miscarrying. I'm bleeding since this morning and now passing tiny clots.
> 
> Has anyone here had a 4 week miscarriage? I only had a 13 week one before, so I don't know what to expect. Will this bleed for a day or two, or be like a normal period?
> 
> This still doesn't 100% rule out an ectopic, it could just be the lining shedding, but my doctor is going to keep an eye on my numbers and ultrasound by my ovary/tube. So far I'm stable with no symptoms, so it's going alright for now. I'm just threw the roof with anxiety and stress.


So sorry about what you're going through! :(

In October I went to the doctor for my first ultrasound at 9 weeks and they found a blighted ovum. There actually was 2 sacs and one was measuring 5w4d and the other 4w4d. They wanted me to wait it out because I could have ovulated way later than I thought, but I knew I hadn't. Anyway, I started spotting brown, it turned bright red a couple of days later. And slowly kept progressing. I think I passed the placenta that Sunday and continued to bleed decently for a week or two and then it tapered off. And I think I had a week off and then bled again for 5 days so I'm wondering if that was my period returning? My doctor ran bloodwork weekly to monitor my hcg levels, it took like 3-4 weeks for it to come back normal. 

I hope this goes quickly for you!


----------



## Trr

Sugar- very sorry to hear this. I had a 4 week miscarriage. I had 4 days of bleeding and 2 days of spotting and the cramps were more painful then normal cramps. But other then that I ovulated that cycle just 6 days late so I had a slightly longer then normal cycle


----------



## mom and ttc

I had a 8 week miscarriage. I didn't have a scan yet and had a super bad cramp followed by hard bleeding. Went to the ER and my levels were only 20 so I had lost the baby a while ago. I had heavy bleeding for about 1 week and spotting for 3 days after


----------



## mom and ttc

Ok, so technically I am out! Because I have IB with every previously pregnancy! My husband had a vasectomy reversal 2 weeks before before ovolation and we had sex #4 3 days before ovulation! So technically I am out! My chances are like -100%. However I am super sore in my abdominal pelvic area since 2 dpo and my boobs are so sore! But I have implants so maybe hormones? By 8 dpo all bfn but still everything says no baby but I feel so pregnant ... Maybe it bc I really want a baby? Like a lactating doc thinking she is preggers?


----------



## mara16jade

Hi everyone! I'm 9dpo and have been getting bfn's. Hoping tomorrow's test shows something. Fx

I started to spot very little yesterday at 8dpo, but not much today. Last pregnancy I had IB at around the same time and didn't get a +hpt until 11dpo. Ugh...I hate waiting. :coffee: 

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## mara16jade

Mom and ttc, why would you be out? Three days before O is still feasible. Wish you the best!


----------



## twickywabbit

:witch: got me early! Oh well, maybe next time :flower: good luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## ser523

Eh, I woke up this morning and for some reason, I'm just feeling like it's not going to happen this month.


----------



## AshNAmber

Ok so I got another blinky :) but this looks so positive :dohh: how dark does it have to be to give me my peak I only have 1 test left :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20160106_051751.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kiki1993

I ended up testing early. Tested two days ago and negative, this morning I think I saw something so hopefully in the morning I'll see a definite line :)


----------



## skycastles

I'm 15dpo today. My period usually comes around 16-17dpo though so I want to wait until the weekend before testing. I'm so distracted at work because the pharmacy is nearby and I really want to go get a test :haha:


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> Ok so I got another blinky :) but this looks so positive :dohh: how dark does it have to be to give me my peak I only have 1 test left :wacko:

I heard not to check the lines on the Advanced Digis...not sure exactly why though. Can you pick up some non-digital OPKs to double-check?


----------



## MDW

AshNAmber said:


> Ok so I got another blinky :) but this looks so positive :dohh: how dark does it have to be to give me my peak I only have 1 test left :wacko:

Looks positive to me :)


----------



## MrsRose168

SugarBeth said:


> I've been so busy being back and forth with doctors that I forgot to update. I went to the doctor that saw me through my ovarian cancer and did my surgeries on my ovary before. I figured if all the doctors wanted me to have surgery, he was the one I trusted to do it. However, he seemed under the impression that those doctors were surgery hungry, and with having no symptoms of an ectopic and all the symptoms of a bleeding ovary cyst and miscarriage, that he felt it way too soon to do surgery. He's checking me in another week by ultrasound. Currently though, I seem to be miscarrying. I'm bleeding since this morning and now passing tiny clots.
> 
> Has anyone here had a 4 week miscarriage? I only had a 13 week one before, so I don't know what to expect. Will this bleed for a day or two, or be like a normal period?
> 
> This still doesn't 100% rule out an ectopic, it could just be the lining shedding, but my doctor is going to keep an eye on my numbers and ultrasound by my ovary/tube. So far I'm stable with no symptoms, so it's going alright for now. I'm just threw the roof with anxiety and stress.

I'm sorry to hear this. I had a 5 week MC. I spotted on days 1 and 2 of the MC, and full bleeding and painful cramps started on the third day. Cramping was gone the fourth day and I bled lightly about 4-5 days total with a couple more days of spotting after that.


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi girls, I'm 8dpo and starting to feel out this month. I had such a good feeling at first b/c I was getting lots of symptoms starting at 4dpo but they've since tapered off. With my CP last month, my boobs were really sore but they feel normal this time around. Since this is my first cycle after the CP, not sure when AF will come. I'm assuming it will be between 1/7-1/11 but who knows! Really tired of this waiting game...wish I was a patient person! Ugh.


----------



## Pne1985

Well I caved and tested. AF is due anywhere from Saturday-Monday. Not sure on dpo.
The one in the case is after 8 min. The one taken out of the case is 20 min after time limit.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160106_084409.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 14









IMG_20160106_084432.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrscletus

Well I finally got my CHs today... This screwy cycle has me all sorts of messed up. But I guess I'm in the TWW everything crossed that this is my month.


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsRose168 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I got another blinky :) but this looks so positive :dohh: how dark does it have to be to give me my peak I only have 1 test left :wacko:
> 
> I heard not to check the lines on the Advanced Digis...not sure exactly why though. Can you pick up some non-digital OPKs to double-check?Click to expand...

Hmm wonder why.. :shrug: but yeah I have a few left over from last month I'll use one of them this afternoon when I get off work.. I wasn't able to get AI last night so hoping I can get it in tonight and I have a ton of EWCM going on so I know O is knocking :wacko:


----------



## Angel5000

So I was walking out the door at 6:25am to go to work and my car was iced over. I started it and went back in to wait for it to warm up. 5 minutes later I get an email (glad I checked my email or I wouldn't have seen this!) that school was on a 2 hour delay. I was VERY CONFUSED because there's nothing about it on school website, facebook, twitter, or the news site. I text my VP and he calls me back because he's already driving to work and says he just got the alert himself and has no idea why we are getting this alert. I figure I'll hang out a few minutes and wait for confirmation. 10 minutes later, get an alert from the news station that sends out alerts. 5 minutes after that I get the school auto dial. Yeah... if I hadn't had to come in and wait for the car to defrost I would have been to work already (I only live about 10 minutes away). Glad I waited! But probably a fourth or more of our teachers were already at work, with quite a few others already driving in. Really annoying. 

I'm 8DPO. AF is due on Friday/Saturday (10day LP). Getting anxious. Trying to avoid testing until Sunday. So hard!



AshNAmber said:


> Ok so I got another blinky :) but this looks so positive :dohh: how dark does it have to be to give me my peak I only have 1 test left :wacko:

If that were a regular IC I would totally call it positive. Do some IC's to double check. I've been told that you aren't supposed to check the lines on digi's but on the digi's I've used it's always looked like the lines read similar to the ICs.


----------



## mom and ttc

Bfn at 9 dpo but ad isn't due until 13/14th haha I have long cycles and ovulated 4 days early so don't know how this works this month
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrscletus

*mom and ttc* 9 dpo is early to test and get a :bfp: keep your head up and spirits strong...

Any symptoms??


----------



## krissie328

We were suppose to get snow and then freezing rain but it never came. I was really hoping for a snow day today! 

mom and ttc- Super early, but stay positive. I got my first bfp around 11 dpo.


----------



## mom and ttc

mrscletus said:


> *mom and ttc* 9 dpo is early to test and get a :bfp: keep your head up and spirits strong...
> 
> Any symptoms??

Bad cramping but that could be anything


----------



## mom and ttc

krissie328 said:


> We were suppose to get snow and then freezing rain but it never came. I was really hoping for a snow day today!
> 
> mom and ttc- Super early, but stay positive. I got my first bfp around 11 dpo.

I am a poas addict - obviously lol I never had a bfp before 11-13 dpo


----------



## krissie328

mom and ttc said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> We were suppose to get snow and then freezing rain but it never came. I was really hoping for a snow day today!
> 
> mom and ttc- Super early, but stay positive. I got my first bfp around 11 dpo.
> 
> I am a poas addict - obviously lol I never had a bfp before 11-13 dpoClick to expand...

Me too!! I try to hold off until 9 dpo. But I usually cave about 7 dpo. :blush:


----------



## Angel5000

So today is 8Dpo. My cm is still kind of creamy but instead f the white it's tinted a tan/brownish color. My LP is only 10 days so I think AF is on Her way. Could possibly be IB but I'm not getting my hopes up. :(


----------



## Ursaula

Fx'd Angel and momandttc! :)

I'm getting super nervous for testing tomorrow. I tested up to yesterday (all BFN) but I told myself I don't get to test today. Ff has af due tomorrow but if I get a BFN and no af then I'll be testing again Monday.


----------



## AshNAmber

So I took all you lovely ladies advice got home and used a good old fashion OPK :haha: and it came back so dark so fast I saved the cup and went get my digi and dipped it and yep just as I suspected I got my peak!! :happydance: called donors wife and told her tonight is a must so I'll either O tonight or tomorrow but either way AI will be done tonight FX and [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







20160106_145827.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> So I took all you lovely ladies advice got home and used a good old fashion OPK :haha: and it came back so dark so fast I saved the cup and went get my digi and dipped it and yep just as I suspected I got my peak!! :happydance: called donors wife and told her tonight is a must so I'll either O tonight or tomorrow but either way AI will be done tonight FX and [-o&lt;

Woohoo!! Those solid smileys are so exciting.


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsRose168 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> So I took all you lovely ladies advice got home and used a good old fashion OPK :haha: and it came back so dark so fast I saved the cup and went get my digi and dipped it and yep just as I suspected I got my peak!! :happydance: called donors wife and told her tonight is a must so I'll either O tonight or tomorrow but either way AI will be done tonight FX and [-o&lt;
> 
> Woohoo!! Those solid smileys are so exciting.Click to expand...

I know right :haha: Never been so excited to see a &#128522;. Now just waiting for the call from the donor :coffee: and hopefully on to the tww


----------



## ser523

Ugh, so I'm trying to symptom spot even though I know you shouldn't *lol* but I feel like I don't have any symptoms to spot! I mean I'm tired, but no more than usual. My back has been bothering me, but we just moved. No dip and rise in BBT. Resting HR is the same, not rising like I saw mentioned by someone. Blah! (I feel like a crazy person!)


----------



## tinymumma

ser523 said:


> Ugh, so I'm trying to symptom spot even though I know you shouldn't *lol* but I feel like I don't have any symptoms to spot! I mean I'm tired, but no more than usual. My back has been bothering me, but we just moved. No dip and rise in BBT. Resting HR is the same, not rising like I saw mentioned by someone. Blah! (I feel like a crazy person!)

TTC can turn you manic, can't it? I sat down with hubby last night and went through everything I was feeling and the blank look on his face was almost comical. He always says how blown away he is by how much I know when it comes to TTC. Sigh, if only there was a way you could know. Almost like a switch, like yes I would love a baby, flick the switch, pregnant! Haha


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hi Ladies, I am 7 dpo today , having quite a bit of creamy white cm.. And some cramping\pinching. I had the stomach bug this weekend really badly, do you think the that all that throwing up could have hurt my chances of a successful implant?I would have been 4 dpo


----------



## mom and ttc

Miskas mommy said:


> Hi Ladies, I am 7 dpo today , having quite a bit of creamy white cm.. And some cramping\pinching. I had the stomach bug this weekend really badly, do you think the that all that throwing up could have hurt my chances of a successful implant?I would have been 4 dpo

I have been having stomach issues since ovulation


----------



## tinymumma

Miskas mommy said:


> Hi Ladies, I am 7 dpo today , having quite a bit of creamy white cm.. And some cramping\pinching. I had the stomach bug this weekend really badly, do you think the that all that throwing up could have hurt my chances of a successful implant?I would have been 4 dpo

I can't be 100% certain but I would say it's highly unlikely your sickness would prevent implantation xox 
Fxed for you xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

tinymumma said:


> ser523 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, so I'm trying to symptom spot even though I know you shouldn't *lol* but I feel like I don't have any symptoms to spot! I mean I'm tired, but no more than usual. My back has been bothering me, but we just moved. No dip and rise in BBT. Resting HR is the same, not rising like I saw mentioned by someone. Blah! (I feel like a crazy person!)
> 
> TTC can turn you manic, can't it? I sat down with hubby last night and went through everything I was feeling and the blank look on his face was almost comical. He always says how blown away he is by how much I know when it comes to TTC. Sigh, if only there was a way you could know. Almost like a switch, like yes I would love a baby, flick the switch, pregnant! HahaClick to expand...

Oh tinymumma that made me laugh! DH is exactly the same. He thinks I'm completely bat sh**t crazy! He doesn't know the half of it, I hardly tell him anything. My friend told me once then when we start trying it will be like a switch has been flicked (for me) and yeah she's very much right with that. I actually wish I didn't know so much, it might be easier.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Af here right on time! xx


----------



## tinymumma

mrs unicorn said:


> tinymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ser523 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, so I'm trying to symptom spot even though I know you shouldn't *lol* but I feel like I don't have any symptoms to spot! I mean I'm tired, but no more than usual. My back has been bothering me, but we just moved. No dip and rise in BBT. Resting HR is the same, not rising like I saw mentioned by someone. Blah! (I feel like a crazy person!)
> 
> TTC can turn you manic, can't it? I sat down with hubby last night and went through everything I was feeling and the blank look on his face was almost comical. He always says how blown away he is by how much I know when it comes to TTC. Sigh, if only there was a way you could know. Almost like a switch, like yes I would love a baby, flick the switch, pregnant! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Oh tinymumma that made me laugh! DH is exactly the same. He thinks I'm completely bat sh**t crazy! He doesn't know the half of it, I hardly tell him anything. My friend told me once then when we start trying it will be like a switch has been flicked (for me) and yeah she's very much right with that. I actually wish I didn't know so much, it might be easier.Click to expand...

Honestly love, I think that all the time. I don't think it would be nearly as stressful if we weren't armed with the wealth of knowledge of baby making. It's so much easier for the hubbies. They really don't know the half of it, lol


----------



## tinymumma

Frizzabelle said:


> Af here right on time! xx

Oh poo :( Sorry to hear that sweetheart. Sending you lots of sticky baby dust and have my fingers crossed for you for the next cycle xooxox :hugs:


----------



## ssarahh

This is today's test ... I think it's getting more like a line? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tinymumma

ssarahh said:


> This is today's test ... I think it's getting more like a line? X

I can definitely see a line, looks pink too!:happydance: Maybe pick up a FRER?


----------



## ssarahh

Frizzabelle said:


> Af here right on time! xx

Oh bums :(. Fingers crossed next month will be your month x


----------



## krissie328

ssarahh said:


> This is today's test ... I think it's getting more like a line? X

I see it! Definitely saying positive. How many dpo are you?


----------



## Frizzabelle

ssarahh said:


> This is today's test ... I think it's getting more like a line? X

Looks like a lovely Bfp to me! Congratulations xx


----------



## ssarahh

krissie328 said:


> ssarahh said:
> 
> 
> This is today's test ... I think it's getting more like a line? X
> 
> I see it! Definitely saying positive. How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

15 or 16 dpo I think xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congrats Sarah! If af late now? Is this the first positive you've had?


----------



## Babybows

*Sarah* Definity a line there! Congrats girl! 

I'm on cd25 and I quit my opk's for this cycle two days ago. They stayed the same, so definitely LH in my body but wasn't able to find my peak. If we don't get lucky this month I'll start temping as well as testing opk's twice a day around my suspected O. But it has been my first cycle after all. 

When I count my O around the day I had the symptoms of O, I would be around dpo10. This morning I wanted to get this testing excitement to get over with. So I tested frer and as suspected a bfn showed up. I now feel safe just to wait for another few days.

I never had imagined this whole ttc would have this much impact. There's not a single moment it's not on my mind. 

Are there any other who have been testing, knowing chances are still so slim at this moment?


----------



## Pne1985

ssarahh said:


> This is today's test ... I think it's getting more like a line? X

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## ssarahh

mrs unicorn said:


> Congrats Sarah! If af late now? Is this the first positive you've had?

AF due tomorrow xx


----------



## MrsRose168

tinymumma said:


> ser523 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, so I'm trying to symptom spot even though I know you shouldn't *lol* but I feel like I don't have any symptoms to spot! I mean I'm tired, but no more than usual. My back has been bothering me, but we just moved. No dip and rise in BBT. Resting HR is the same, not rising like I saw mentioned by someone. Blah! (I feel like a crazy person!)
> 
> TTC can turn you manic, can't it? I sat down with hubby last night and went through everything I was feeling and the blank look on his face was almost comical. He always says how blown away he is by how much I know when it comes to TTC. Sigh, if only there was a way you could know. Almost like a switch, like yes I would love a baby, flick the switch, pregnant! HahaClick to expand...

Umm, yeah. DH thinks I'm obsessed with TTC and I don't tell him hardly anything! If he only knew what a crazy person he married! 

I'm 9dpo today and got a BFN this morning. I plan to keep testing until AF shows up.

Tiny, did you ever get more info from your doctor appointment about the pain you've been experiencing??


----------



## Angel5000

When I checked cervix yesterday evening it was low/firm and I got some light pink on fingers, which is typical of about 8DPO when AF is on her way. Suspect AF will most likely be here tomorrow, as usual (10 day LP). :( I'm a little disappointed, our timing was really good this month. 

DH has said that we should just do it every other day all month, (which we managed to do during fertile window at least) but I do worry I'll be worn out before O day if I do that. :/ Maybe we'll try that next month. Every month I SAY we are going to do SMEP and then life just gets in the way. lol. If AF shows on friday then I'll O again around the end of the month, and if that isn't a BFP then doctor said to call her and she'll refer us to the fertility department to start testing. 



Babybows said:


> Are there any other who have been testing, knowing chances are still so slim at this moment?

Definitely! :haha: I tested at 7DPO KNOWING there's no way it would be positive. I just wanted it out of my system. And that is why I buy Wondfo's, so I am not throwing away so much $$ :rofl: 



AshNAmber said:


> So I took all you lovely ladies advice got home and used a good old fashion OPK :haha: and it came back so dark so fast I saved the cup and went get my digi and dipped it and yep just as I suspected I got my peak!! :happydance: called donors wife and told her tonight is a must so I'll either O tonight or tomorrow but either way AI will be done tonight FX and [-o&lt;

:happydance: Woot!! Yay!! Get that egg! :)




ssarahh said:


> This is today's test ... I think it's getting more like a line? X

I definitely see that line! It looks more clear than the last one. I agree with whoever said it, pick up a FRER? I would tentatively say you are definitely having a BFP! :) :D Congrats!!


----------



## Pne1985

This is going to be a TMI! I just checked my CM and got a glob of off white/yellow, snotty like mucus. It was thick and stretched pretty far before breaking. I am usually bone dry before AF and I know your CM isn't a good indicator of pregnancy but has anyone experienced this before their BFP?
I've been having this since ovulation, but it seemed to be more abundant now and changed from white to yellowish.


----------



## skycastles

ssarahh said:


> This is today's test ... I think it's getting more like a line? X

I saw it immediately! Hope u get a darker one asap xx


----------



## mom and ttc

Congrats! That's a bfp!! How many dpo? I am 10 and big fat bfn


----------



## mrs unicorn

Baby bows- yes I always end up testing when I know it's too early. I made it to 10 DPO this cycle, still too early but it's better than 7 DPO which was when I started the previous 2 cycles! And yes I didn't think it would be on my mind 24/7 either. It's exhausting isn't it. I saw baby twins in a pushchair today and when I looked at them DH gave me a funny look. I said 'what? I'm looking at the Twins' and he said oh I thought you were looking at the food (we had just been out for lunch) you look at babies and food in the same way now!!! That did make me laugh!


----------



## skycastles

I started spotting today and I'm expecting it to be CD1 by tomorrow. 
Oh well, I'm at least happy I managed to hold out without testing. Onto cycle #2 of NTNP


----------



## Shakeitout

Hello! *waves!*

I'm TTC #2. Will be testing on the 19th after BD on the 2nd and 3rd and Ovulating on the 6th ( I think! )

Baby dust to you all! X


----------



## Babybows

*Angel5000* My thoughts exactly &#128513; I use my cheapies for these days. 

*mrs unicorn* Glad to see I'm not the only one. It must be great to have your DH by your side who can still support you by making jokes. Everytime my OH comes home, he rubs my belly. I'm not really sure why but I think it's the sweetest thing.


----------



## ridley2909

Due af on the 23rd Jan. Don't think I will hold out till then. Waiting for my ov at the minute.


----------



## ssarahh

mom and ttc said:


> Congrats! That's a bfp!! How many dpo? I am 10 and big fat bfn

I think I'm about 15dpo x


----------



## AshNAmber

ssarahh said:


> This is today's test ... I think it's getting more like a line? X

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Sarah I deff see a line :happydance: here's to a Happy & Healthy 9months


Let me jump in this conversation all late :shy: :haha:
My DW even for being a woman has no idea what I'm talking about when I tell her all about TTC. She will ask me why do I need this many OPK's and whats the difference between the line and digi and on and on but I can say when I need anything she just smiles and says yes dear and when I tell her we need to AI she gets everything ready for the night :haha: no matter what time it is. :wacko: When I was buying more HPT she grabbed like 8 cheapies as I was getting FRER and i was like what are you doing.. She says I know your going to want to test WAY before its time so use these first please :haha: Sweet DW knows me so well :shy: 

I did get AI in last night :happydance: and will more than likely do it one more time tonight just for good luck :shy: I'll take another regular OPK today when I get home and see if there is any color to it all so I can figure out if I O'd yesterday or today.. Either way I'm feeling good this month :happydance: FX for us all!!


----------



## campn

Ladies I got my BFP at 9 DPO today! I said I'd test on the 3rd but I ended up ovulating a week later! I can't believe I got pregnant! 

Baby dust to all you gorgeous ladies, your BFPS are waiting!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tinymumma

Yay!! Contests Sarah and Campn xx Wishing you both a very H&H 9 months <3 All these BFP's are giving me hope! 
Off to the doctor this afternoon. Will see what she says. Going to ask her to do a pregnancy test for me, as I know theirs are super sensitive. Wishful thinking I know since I had my period but hey, at least then I know these pains aren't a baby. 
I seemed to have O'd early? Either CD 11 or 13, I'm usually 14 like clockwork :shrug: So I'm either 5 or 3 DPO. Already wanting AF to arrive, so I can't take temping and doing OPKs!


----------



## ssarahh

campn said:


> Ladies I got my BFP at 9 DPO today! I said I'd test on the 3rd but I ended up ovulating a week later! I can't believe I got pregnant!
> 
> Baby dust to all you gorgeous ladies, your BFPS are waiting!

Congratulations xx


----------



## krissie328

Doing good so far for the first week of January!! Congrats campn and ssarahh. 

I have 6 :bfp: so far on the first page. 

Please let me know if I missed anyone. (Which I am sure I have!!) I have been having a funky week and haven't been keeping up with the new gals as much.


----------



## Trr

krissie328 said:


> Doing good so far for the first week of January!! Congrats campn and ssarahh.
> 
> I have 6 :bfp: so far on the first page.
> 
> Please let me know if I missed anyone. (Which I am sure I have!!) I have been having a funky week and haven't been keeping up with the new gals as much.

Spotting started today so AF will be here today or tomorrow. 

My next test date will be Jan 31. I'll be 11 or 12 dpo.


----------



## Torz

Hello, long time since I've been here lol.

Been ntnp since I had my copper iud removed in August, this is the first month ttc #3 (secretly hoping for a girl after 2 gorgeous boys).

Can you put me down for testing on 24th

I'm sure I'm o'ing today, getting a few o'ing symptoms, but I'm not charting or opt'ing so can't be 100%


----------



## Angel5000

Expecting AF will be here probably Saturday. Today CM dried up and when I check cervix I get a little bit of red - usually a sign that AF is about 2 days out, so I'll expect to O again end of month and test second week of February. At least my TWW is only a 10day wait. :)



Pne1985 said:


> This is going to be a TMI! I just checked my CM and got a glob of off white/yellow, snotty like mucus. It was thick and stretched pretty far before breaking. I am usually bone dry before AF and I know your CM isn't a good indicator of pregnancy but has anyone experienced this before their BFP?
> I've been having this since ovulation, but it seemed to be more abundant now and changed from white to yellowish.

I had that back in October right before my BFP (ended up in a chemical for me, but it WAS a BFP). 



campn said:


> Ladies I got my BFP at 9 DPO today! I said I'd test on the 3rd but I ended up ovulating a week later! I can't believe I got pregnant!
> 
> Baby dust to all you gorgeous ladies, your BFPS are waiting!


Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## campn

Torz said:


> Hello, long time since I've been here lol.
> 
> Been ntnp since I had my copper iud removed in August, this is the first month ttc #3 (secretly hoping for a girl after 2 gorgeous boys).
> 
> Can you put me down for testing on 24th
> 
> I'm sure I'm o'ing today, getting a few o'ing symptoms, but I'm not charting or opt'ing so can't be 100%

I remember you from 3ish years ago! I think you had your son 2 weeks before mine! Welcome back! Hope you get your girl :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(

I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us. 

Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.


----------



## MrsRose168

SugarBeth said:


> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.

Sugar, I am so so sorry. This brought tears to my eyes. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## LuLu15

SugarBeth said:


> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.

. 

I am so sorry! Prayers for you and big hugs.


----------



## skycastles

SugarBeth said:


> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.

I'm so sorry to hear that. I know there's some medication you can take to dissolve the implanted embryo (over a couple of weeks) instead of having to remove the tube. I'm not sure which stage of the pregnancy it is limited to.
I am praying for you too:hugs:


----------



## campn

SugarBeth, so sorry hun, I hope they can save your tube but even with one tube you can get pregnant, I've seen it many times before! <3 stay strong mama. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Trr

SugarBeth said:


> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.

I am so sorry to hear this. I couldn't even imagine going through this. I'm not the praying type but I have prayed more then ever during this TTC journey. I will pray for you.


----------



## ser523

SugarBeth said:


> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear that, sugar. That is so awful. I'm sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way. *hugs*


----------



## krissie328

I am so sorry SugarBeth. I hope they are able to save your tube. :hug:


----------



## Miskas mommy

Sugar, I am so sorry. :hugs: to you


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks everyone for the prayers. I'm currently in the hospital, we're hoping I make it through the night okay so I can have surgery in the morning. 



skycastles said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. I know there's some medication you can take to dissolve the implanted embryo (over a couple of weeks) instead of having to remove the tube. I'm not sure which stage of the pregnancy it is limited to.
> I am praying for you too:hugs:Click to expand...

Unfortunately I'm passed that. It's normally restricted to pregnancies under the 6000 range in hCG, and I'm over 14,000 now. 



campn said:


> SugarBeth, so sorry hun, I hope they can save your tube but even with one tube you can get pregnant, I've seen it many times before! <3 stay strong mama. You're in my prayers.

Sadly this is my last tube/ovary. I had ovarian cancer at 19 that claimed my other ovary/tube and appendix. So this is it for me. It feels so crazy to be done having kids when I'm only 27!


----------



## ssarahh

SugarBeth said:


> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.

I am so sorry :(. I will be thinking of you. Your post made me well up x


----------



## ssarahh

Hi ladies

I did a different brand of test today as recommended. Results in pictures. I have definitely got my BFP.

Thank you so much for all your support. I am quite emotional about it (in a very good way) 

Wishing you all lots of baby dust xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Babybows

*SugarBeth* I'm so sorry things didn't work out for you. Remember you're on our thoughts when you're on your own in the hospital. Sending you lots of hugs


This morning I checked my CM and I found my cervix to be soft and releasing red coloured CM. Since it's CD25, I didn't count on my af this soon, but ever since I lost bright red blood, not even spotting. So I guess it's the witch.. I feel so sad :cry:


----------



## MumDreamz

Testing on the thirty-first of this month.


----------



## Frizzabelle

SugarBeth said:


> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.

I am so so sorry to see this! As a 27 year old mum of two myself this made me cry for you...I hope the surgery goes as well as can be. Sending lots of love your way, you're in my thoughts xx


----------



## AshNAmber

campn said:


> Ladies I got my BFP at 9 DPO today! I said I'd test on the 3rd but I ended up ovulating a week later! I can't believe I got pregnant!
> 
> Baby dust to all you gorgeous ladies, your BFPS are waiting!

Congrats hun :happydance: Here's to a Happy & Healthy 9 months



SugarBeth said:


> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.


:cry: :hugs: Oh Sugar I'm so sorry :hugs: :cry: I hate that you are going through this I pray for a safe surgery and speedy recovery. :hugs:



AFM: Temp slowly rising.. I took an OPK yesterday and it wasn't as dark as the one the day before but still dark enough for me to think it looked positive so we got another round of AI yesterday :happydance: So I think I'm covered this cycle.. I'm feeling positive..

I do have a question something I'm kinda worried about.. My family has no idea we are trying to TTC my sis n law trying to be nice we talked about joining a boot camp a long while back well I guess she felt new year new you kinda thing :wacko: and paid for ME and her to go to a bootcamp class :dohh:.. I went to the first one already it was the day I got my peak.. Now the next one is saturday and I'm worried about straining my body since I'm not use to working out like that.. It wasn't anything extreme but still new regiments mess with you and I don't want to mess this up now that I was able to get a few AI's in


----------



## LuLu15

Ash: I know harder workouts can mess with ovulation. I think you are ok if you're not straining too much. I'm waiting to go back to the gym. if I get my bfn this month then I will start again. 

Afm: Finally got a blinky smiley!!! It around the time I figured but the stick still had a dye run. But I have the original digi which is still negative. I'm hoping for a positive tomorrow for the next day!


----------



## Pne1985

SugarBeth said:


> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.

Definitely will say some prayers for you! :(


----------



## campn

Sugar, you're on my mind hun, thinking and praying for you. Like Trr said I also wasn't the praying kind until we started TTC then I started praying about everything. It is comforting. 

Please let us know what happens :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

AshNAmber said:


> I do have a question something I'm kinda worried about.. My family has no idea we are trying to TTC my sis n law trying to be nice we talked about joining a boot camp a long while back well I guess she felt new year new you kinda thing :wacko: and paid for ME and her to go to a bootcamp class :dohh:.. I went to the first one already it was the day I got my peak.. Now the next one is saturday and I'm worried about straining my body since I'm not use to working out like that.. It wasn't anything extreme but still new regiments mess with you and I don't want to mess this up now that I was able to get a few AI's in

I did a lot of research on exercise and TTC, and from what I've seen exercise can affect O (bring it up or delay it if you are over straining your body with new exercises you aren't used to), but it shouldn't affect the ability of the sperm to meet egg or the ability for the egg to implant. There is concern that once you do get a BFP if you are doing excessive exercise that your body isn't used to doing then it could be too much strain. But if you don't strain yourself or overwork yourself too hard then it shouldn't be a problem. I'd say go ahead and go, at this point you probably already O'd and you haven't reached the point where the egg has even tried to implant yet so you should be fine. Just don't push yourself beyond your limits. 

I work out regularly and hired a personal trainer a couple months ago to help me get in shape (exercise is helping me deal with some depression and anxiety from a trauma in the family back in october) and she knows I'm TTC so she pushes me but we don't push me to the point where I could get hurt. And with all my research and what she knows, she says we should be fine. Once I get my BFP we will reevaluate some of my workout plans based on doctor recs. 




SugarBeth said:


> Looks like I can bow out of this thread now. =(
> 
> I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us.
> 
> Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.

Oh no.... hon I'm so so so sorry. :hugs: I'm praying for you, and keeping you in my thoughts. I started crying when I read this, :cry: Please update and let us know that you came through this okay. I'm concerned. Praying that maybe there's a chance they can save your tube. :( If not.... :hugs: 




ssarahh said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I did a different brand of test today as recommended. Results in pictures. I have definitely got my BFP.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support. I am quite emotional about it (in a very good way)
> 
> Wishing you all lots of baby dust xx

Congrats ssarahh!!! Yay! So excited for you!!


----------



## mrscletus

*SugarBeth* so sorry to hear of your surgery. I am praying hard that there is a way for your doctors to save your tube and that the surgery goes well. Please like Angel said, keep us updated, as I am sure everyone is concerned for you.

Angel- sorry its looking like AF is coming, I was really hoping that this would be your month. One of us has got to get a sticky bean soon.


----------



## krissie328

I have started spotting. I should be in full flow by lunch. I am kinda relieved just to get on with my next cycle. Although frustrated I had yet another annovulatory cycle.


----------



## mrs unicorn

So I've started testing early because I'm a poas addict and I think I may have the faintest of squinters. What do you think? I'm a bit scared to be hopeful!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## AshNAmber

I'm pretty sure I O'd either yesterday or sometime after my peak on the 6th.. But given that I still got a some what dark OPK yesterday I really think it was yesterday.. She's a really good trainer and doesn't push you to hard and she stresses to not over do it an hurt our self. It's only one more class.. When I get my BFP ill stick to just walking. So guess ill go and get it over with Saturday :wacko:


----------



## campn

Unicorn- I def see this! Congrats!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thank you, but really trying not to get my hopes up until there's no question! DH doesn't see it, he thinks I'm losing it! He's probably just worried I'm getting my hopes up.


----------



## krissie328

I see something mrs unicorn.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Omg I can't breathe!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## krissie328

mrs unicorn said:


> Omg I can't breathe!!!

Massive congratulations! 

:happydance:


----------



## Trr

mrs unicorn said:


> Omg I can't breathe!!!

Congrats! No denying that FRER.


----------



## Trr

AF in full swing today. On my CD1. Should o on cd13 and I'll be testing around Jan 31 but probably before because I have no self control. Ordered some preseed because my cm has been seriously lacking since my mc. 

Hoping to also embark on trying to lose 10 pounds this month. Hubby said he would do the same. Of course I'll probably end up making most of the food :s


----------



## ssarahh

mrs unicorn said:


> Omg I can't breathe!!!

Congratulations!!!!!! Your other test looked just like mine did 2 days ago.

So happy for you x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thank you so much! Haha! Yep DH can def see this one. It's actually darker now because I took a photo straight away!


----------



## Angel5000

My temps are strangely high for 10DPO. I did an overlay with FF and aside from the months with a CP I should have some sort of drop by now. Cervix today isn't as low. More like medium and soft (or medium depending on when I check) and I am only getting the very faintest color on my fingers when I check cervix (sorry if this is tmi. Lol). Cm is still dried up though. 

I have THE WORST headache. Today and yesterday. Just won't go away. Plus the kids are being off the wall today. There must be something in the water. :haha: 

It's still early though. I expect spotting by this afternoon. Usually pops up around lunch. Trying not to get m hopes up but my temps make me a little hopeful. If no spotting today then I'll prob test tonight or tomorrow morning even though I said I was waiting for 14DPO. Lol. 

*Mrsunicorn* I see a line there on my phone! I see it really well when I use the invert in my phone. And the FRER is very very clear!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!

*trr* good luck on the weight loss! I'm working to lose a few more lbs too. I've lost about 8 and it seems to actually have helped my body. Since then I've managed to O naturally before CD20. Before my O was no earlier than 26 without help. I'm hoping the healthy life will help :)


----------



## MrsRose168

mrs unicorn said:


> Omg I can't breathe!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Babybows

*mrs unicorn* Congratulations! There's no doubt about that last test!


----------



## ser523

Anyone else in TWW desperately trying to symptom spot? *lol*


----------



## Pne1985

Count me out, the bloody battle has just begun! Good luck to the rest of yinz!!


----------



## Angel5000

Well, I used a Wondfo this afternoon when I came from work (4 hour hold, no bathroom and no liquids). It was BFN but I'm only 10DPO. 

I want to say I'm going to hold out until I'm a week late, but that's never going to happen. So I'll probably test Sunday (if temps stay high and no AF signs), that'll be 12DPO. If that's still a BFN then I'll wait a couple days before doing it again. Maybe. LoL. 

I was so sure I was out. But now all signs that AF was coming have gone away. THough CM is still completely dry. That's not a good sign. :/ 



ser523 said:


> Anyone else in TWW desperately trying to symptom spot? *lol*

Definitely. LOl


----------



## ser523

So out of the blue, this afternoon, I feel like I have a bad cold. My temperature bounces between normal and low grade fever. I've got a runny nose and my throat is sore. Is getting sick a symptom? *lol*


----------



## Angel5000

actually I have read that getting sick can be a symptom....

not that you should symptom spot!


----------



## LuLu15

Finally got my solid smiley!! (On 2 different test this time) and my cm and position are more consistent with ovulation. I should ovulate tomorrow! Yay, then the dreaded tww! Fx


----------



## MummaBear16

krissie328 said:


> I have started spotting. I should be in full flow by lunch. I am kinda relieved just to get on with my next cycle. Although frustrated I had yet another annovulatory cycle.

It will be good that you can start a fresh, fx your next cycle is much better! :flower:

Afm.. I think the 20th is going to be way too early for me to test! I will likely only be 7dpo at the earliest :haha: I need to buy some cheapies so I can go poas crazy!


----------



## MDW

I'm just wishing the days away so I can get to my ovulation phase. Goodness knows what I'll be like during the TWW!


----------



## ridley2909

I am the same mdw on cd14 now. Testing with the cheapies and will use the clear blue ovulation once my line gets darker. Are you temping?


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Mrs unicorn!! :)

Sugarbeth I'm so sorry - thinking of you and praying for good news.

Bfn for me today, I am annoyed at myself for testing I am still probably only 9dpo. Trying to be relaxed about it all but it would be nice to get a bfp this cycle as it would mean the baby was made in Canada!


----------



## MDW

I've only just started temping, trying to get in to a pattern of taking it first thing every day. I'm maintaining a consistent temp at the moment, so I should notice the spike :)


----------



## ser523

Angel5000 said:


> actually I have read that getting sick can be a symptom....
> 
> not that you should symptom spot!

On second thought, I don't think this is a symptom. I've been so sick all night. And just in case a bfp is looming, I haven't been taking ibuprofen or sudafed so I'm extra miserable. 

Another bfn for me today, but hopefully it's still too early.


----------



## Torz

I'm defo ovulating, I've got Ewcm, bbs feel tingly. 

I've just bought some ebay cheepy tests. How reliable are these at detecting the hcg hormone?


----------



## Trr

Torz- what brand did you buy? They all vary in reliability and sensitivity.


----------



## Trr

Rose- im a proud Canadian so I hope this is your cycle.


----------



## campn

Unicorn- Haha my hubby didn't see the line on the FRER that was so there; then he was like "well take another test in two weeks or so to check!"

Two weeks? Does he not know anything about poas!? He finally believed it with the digital!

Congrats again :)


----------



## Angel5000

Well, temp started to drop today. Still way above cover but.... not happy abut the drop. Caved and used an IC today, BFN. Also when checked cervix I started to get some red again. I think my body just can't decide what it's doing. :( 

DH wants me to wait until I'm a week late to test. :rofl: Like that's going to happen. I just didn't tell him I was testing today. :haha:



LuLu15 said:


> Finally got my solid smiley!! (On 2 different test this time) and my cm and position are more consistent with ovulation. I should ovulate tomorrow! Yay, then the dreaded tww! Fx

Yay!!! 



Torz said:


> I'm defo ovulating, I've got Ewcm, bbs feel tingly.
> 
> I've just bought some ebay cheepy tests. How reliable are these at detecting the hcg hormone?

What brand did you buy? They vary. Wondfo is the one I use, and they have been very very sensitive. On both of my CPs the Wondfo picked up way before any other test did, including FRER.


----------



## florence_

Can I be added af due 23rd Jan but won't test until 30th as have had chemicals in the past xx


----------



## AshNAmber

mrs unicorn said:


> Omg I can't breathe!!!

Congratulations :happydance: here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance:


Well boot camp was cancelled today :happydance: :haha: I believe tomorrow FF will pinpoint O for CD 16 so Im 2 DPO. AF due 18-21 Sooo will start testing next weekend.. hello tww no symptoms spotting..


----------



## SugarBeth

One last update before I bow out: My surgery was yesterday, and they ended up having to take out the whole tube because it wouldn't stop bleeding and it was too damaged. So I'm now permanently infertile and won't be able to conceive any more babies. 

Thank you so much to everyone who prayed for me and kept me in your thoughts. It meant so much to be and really helped calm me down before surgery. If you'd continue to pray for me, please pray for a peace of mind and that I can come around to this without too much grieving and depression.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sending lots of love sugarbeth, I'm so sorry this has happened to you xx


----------



## Torz

Trr said:


> Torz- what brand did you buy? They all vary in reliability and sensitivity.




Angel5000 said:


> Torz said:
> 
> 
> I'm defo ovulating, I've got Ewcm, bbs feel tingly.
> 
> I've just bought some ebay cheepy tests. How reliable are these at detecting the hcg hormone?
> 
> What brand did you buy? They vary. Wondfo is the one I use, and they have been very very sensitive. On both of my CPs the Wondfo picked up way before any other test did, including FRER.Click to expand...

these are the ones I've bought. 

https://https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231446649585

I've never bought tests of the internet before. My first pregnancy was a shock/suprise & when i realised I'd missed my period I went & bought a bog standard superdrug one. The second time we must have conceived the day we decided to try for #2 and I didnt have time to think about buying tests.

I'm not expecting TTC to be so easy this time. I really dont have a clue when it comes to pregnancy tests.


----------



## Torz

SugarBeth said:


> One last update before I bow out: My surgery was yesterday, and they ended up having to take out the whole tube because it wouldn't stop bleeding and it was too damaged. So I'm now permanently infertile and won't be able to conceive any more babies.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who prayed for me and kept me in your thoughts. It meant so much to be and really helped calm me down before surgery. If you'd continue to pray for me, please pray for a peace of mind and that I can come around to this without too much grieving and depression.

Very sorry to read this :cry: sending you much love & hugs :hugs:


----------



## Trr

Torz said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Torz- what brand did you buy? They all vary in reliability and sensitivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torz said:
> 
> 
> I'm defo ovulating, I've got Ewcm, bbs feel tingly.
> 
> I've just bought some ebay cheepy tests. How reliable are these at detecting the hcg hormone?Click to expand...
> 
> What brand did you buy? They vary. Wondfo is the one I use, and they have been very very sensitive. On both of my CPs the Wondfo picked up way before any other test did, including FRER.Click to expand...
> 
> these are the ones I've bought.
> 
> https://https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231446649585
> 
> I've never bought tests of the internet before. My first pregnancy was a shock/suprise & when i realised I'd missed my period I went & bought a bog standard superdrug one. The second time we must have conceived the day we decided to try for #2 and I didnt have time to think about buying tests.
> 
> I'm not expecting TTC to be so easy this time. I really dont have a clue when it comes to pregnancy tests.Click to expand...

I looked up the tests and they are 25mui. So they are around the same sensitivity that other internet sticks would be. There are more sensitive tests out there. 

I don't know about the quality or reliability as I have never used or even seen these tests before.


----------



## ser523

Eh, I'm not feeling too confident. I mean I'm not sure I ever felt super confident, but I've been so sick with like cold/flu like symptoms the past 24 hours and now I'm feeling the beginning of cramps, so I'm thinking AF is on her way.


----------



## x__amour

SugarBeth said:


> One last update before I bow out: My surgery was yesterday, and they ended up having to take out the whole tube because it wouldn't stop bleeding and it was too damaged. So I'm now permanently infertile and won't be able to conceive any more babies.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who prayed for me and kept me in your thoughts. It meant so much to be and really helped calm me down before surgery. If you'd continue to pray for me, please pray for a peace of mind and that I can come around to this without too much grieving and depression.

I am so, so sorry. Thinking of you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

AF is a day late as of today. Looking to test Monday/Tuesday. Had some possible IB last week and tons of symptoms so feeling good!


----------



## Angel5000

I am 11DPO, and AF is officially 1 day late. This morning when checking cervix I got some red, and I thought for sure the :witch: would be here by this afternoon but now when I check my cervix there's nothing (no pink, nothing) and AF never showed. 

Probably going to test tomorrow. I wanted to hold off until 14DPO (4 days late) but I seriously doubt I'll make it that far. :haha:



SugarBeth said:


> One last update before I bow out: My surgery was yesterday, and they ended up having to take out the whole tube because it wouldn't stop bleeding and it was too damaged. So I'm now permanently infertile and won't be able to conceive any more babies.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who prayed for me and kept me in your thoughts. It meant so much to be and really helped calm me down before surgery. If you'd continue to pray for me, please pray for a peace of mind and that I can come around to this without too much grieving and depression.

SugarBeth - I am so very sorry. I was really praying and hoping that they could save the tube. :hugs: I will continue to pray for you. I hope that you are able to find a way to bring a baby into your life, even if you cannot conceive. I know that probably offers little consolation, but .... :hugs: I don't know what else to say. :(


----------



## mom and ttc

11/12 dpo and just started spotting! Well pink mucus! I am so pissed. AF wasn't due until 14th, so this witch is gonna show early!


----------



## krissie328

Fx crossed for you Angel! Really hoping it's a sticky bean.


----------



## rose.

So sorry Sugarbeth :( still thinking of you x

Nothing that out of the ordinary for me except that I'm usually addicted to chocolate, but this week I'm not really interested (good for my post-Xmas diet!!). This happened when I was pregnant with my son so I'm feeling a little hopeful about it. Also today I had a massive craving for crisps when I got up. When I was pregnant before crisps were the only thing I could stomach in the morning.

Still, I got bfn yesterday so it's probably not my month. We will see


----------



## MrsRose168

mom and ttc said:


> 11/12 dpo and just started spotting! Well pink mucus! I am so pissed. AF wasn't due until 14th, so this witch is gonna show early!

Could be IB!


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel5000 said:


> I am 11DPO, and AF is officially 1 day late. This morning when checking cervix I got some red, and I thought for sure the :witch: would be here by this afternoon but now when I check my cervix there's nothing (no pink, nothing) and AF never showed.
> 
> Probably going to test tomorrow. I wanted to hold off until 14DPO (4 days late) but I seriously doubt I'll make it that far. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> One last update before I bow out: My surgery was yesterday, and they ended up having to take out the whole tube because it wouldn't stop bleeding and it was too damaged. So I'm now permanently infertile and won't be able to conceive any more babies.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who prayed for me and kept me in your thoughts. It meant so much to be and really helped calm me down before surgery. If you'd continue to pray for me, please pray for a peace of mind and that I can come around to this without too much grieving and depression.
> 
> SugarBeth - I am so very sorry. I was really praying and hoping that they could save the tube. :hugs: I will continue to pray for you. I hope that you are able to find a way to bring a baby into your life, even if you cannot conceive. I know that probably offers little consolation, but .... :hugs: I don't know what else to say. :(Click to expand...




mom and ttc said:


> 11/12 dpo and just started spotting! Well pink mucus! I am so pissed. AF wasn't due until 14th, so this witch is gonna show early!


I'm keeping my FX for both of you ladies! 

Sugarbeth I'm so sorry love.. :hugs: I can't even imagine how that must feel.. I know it's going to be hard but look at the 2 beautiful little ones in your life you we're blessed with.. When it gets hard look at them because they need you.. :hugs: Ill pray for you and your family 

AFM just waiting around.. trying so hard to not symptom spot :wacko:


----------



## Angel5000

BFN today and temp dropped more. I'm not hopeful. I am, however, really confused as to why there is no sign of AF at 12DPO. I've only made it past 10DPO with B6 (not taking this time) or when I've had my CPs. However, with my last CP, I didn't actually get a + until the evening of 12DPO. 

Guess I'll just keep an eye out today and see if AF shows. At the beginning of Nov temps dropped on 11, 12, and 13DPO. Then AF showed on 13DPO (after the BFN on the evening of 12dPO) so I guess I just have to wait. 

I hate the waiting game.


----------



## AshNAmber

Waiting sucks so bad!! Im still holding onto hope for you!!


----------



## mom and ttc

MrsRose168 said:


> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> 11/12 dpo and just started spotting! Well pink mucus! I am so pissed. AF wasn't due until 14th, so this witch is gonna show early!
> 
> Could be IB!Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be way too late? So far not any other blood. I just read that a hpt can show positive 2-4 days after implantation and that would put me on the 14th when my period is due ... So glad I am a poas addict and testing since 7 dpo haha 
Never was with my first pregnancies but this month I have cheapies! I used to only use CB digital (from first pregnancy, miscarriage and second pregnancy) so I waited since they are so pricy haha but I bought this kit of 100 opk and 20 hpt online few months ago and his is first month ttc and I have like 5 tests left of hpt


----------



## MrsRose168

mom and ttc said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> 11/12 dpo and just started spotting! Well pink mucus! I am so pissed. AF wasn't due until 14th, so this witch is gonna show early!
> 
> Could be IB!Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that be way too late? So far not any other blood. I just read that a hpt can show positive 2-4 days after implantation and that would put me on the 14th when my period is due ... So glad I am a poas addict and testing since 7 dpo haha
> Never was with my first pregnancies but this month I have cheapies! I used to only use CB digital (from first pregnancy, miscarriage and second pregnancy) so I waited since they are so pricy haha but I bought this kit of 100 opk and 20 hpt online few months ago and his is first month ttc and I have like 5 tests left of hptClick to expand...

I've read that implantation can happen 7-12dpo so I don't think you're out yet! 

AFM, I think I'm 12dpo, though possibly 11-13dpo, and got more BFNs this morning. Not sure when to expect AF as my cycles vary each month, plus this is my first cycle since my CP so not sure what to expect. I'm so over this waiting game--just want to know one way or another!


----------



## Weebles

January is just draaaaging! My fertile window *just* opened. Hubby and I are trying pressed this month, I've heard lots of good things about it and read quite a few ladies conceived the first month they tried it. FX for all of us!


----------



## LuLu15

pretty sure I ovulated last night. Had O pains last night and had a + opk yesterday at 4 am. Took another opk and an empty circle came up. So I may be 1 dpo. I will still test on the 24th which is the day af is due.... Now it's the waiting game...


----------



## Angel5000

I keep updating my FF and watch the "pregnancy points" section change. I'm up to 48 points. They say if you get over 80 points you are 70-90% pregnant. :haha: I think they are encouraging me to symptom spot! 

While we were at the store today to pick up a couple things DH was like "so, you're going to stop down the pregnancy aisle and feed your obsession?" He knows me so well. :rofl: I picked up some FRER's just in case. I only have 1 Wondfo left. And then it's just the FRER's, a FRER Gold, an Answer test, and a Safeway Digi. We'll see what happens tomorrow i guess. 



LuLu15 said:


> pretty sure I ovulated last night. Had O pains last night and had a + opk yesterday at 4 am. Took another opk and an empty circle came up. So I may be 1 dpo. I will still test on the 24th which is the day af is due.... Now it's the waiting game...

Good luck! Hope you caught the egg! I would BD today and tomorrow too if you can, just to be safe. but if you did O yesterday you're probably good. 




Weebles said:


> January is just draaaaging! My fertile window *just* opened. Hubby and I are trying pressed this month, I've heard lots of good things about it and read quite a few ladies conceived the first month they tried it. FX for all of us!

I love Preseed. If you already produce lots of fertile CM it won't make much difference, it isn't a miracle BUT if you have trouble producing CM then it is very nice! I have trouble producing very much CM and so preseed was nice.


----------



## rose.

I watch the pregnancy points too! I am on 48 today


----------



## Angel5000

I'm so glad I'm not the only one! :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Where do you find the pregnancy points? I have never seen them.

Angel- I am so excited for you to test! I can't believe af still hasn't shown.


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - I think it's a VIP thing only, but if you have VIP then there's a spot called "Pregnancy Monitor" and it analyzes your signs and tells you what % of people got a BFP who reported those same signs at the same DPO, and gives you the "pregnancy points" among a few other things.


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> Krissie - I think it's a VIP thing only, but if you have VIP then there's a spot called "Pregnancy Monitor" and it analyzes your signs and tells you what % of people got a BFP who reported those same signs at the same DPO, and gives you the "pregnancy points" among a few other things.

Thanks. Now that you mention that I have seen it. But never ventured into it. I'm thinking of getting a 3 month vip. There seems to be a lot of good features. And now that I'm taking clomid it would be a good time to obsess. :haha:


----------



## LuLu15

Angel5000 said:


> I keep updating my FF and watch the "pregnancy points" section change. I'm up to 48 points. They say if you get over 80 points you are 70-90% pregnant. :haha: I think they are encouraging me to symptom spot!
> 
> While we were at the store today to pick up a couple things DH was like "so, you're going to stop down the pregnancy aisle and feed your obsession?" He knows me so well. :rofl: I picked up some FRER's just in case. I only have 1 Wondfo left. And then it's just the FRER's, a FRER Gold, an Answer test, and a Safeway Digi. We'll see what happens tomorrow i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> LuLu15 said:
> 
> 
> pretty sure I ovulated last night. Had O pains last night and had a + opk yesterday at 4 am. Took another opk and an empty circle came up. So I may be 1 dpo. I will still test on the 24th which is the day af is due.... Now it's the waiting game...
> 
> Good luck! Hope you caught the egg! I would BD today and tomorrow too if you can, just to be safe. but if you did O yesterday you're probably good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> January is just draaaaging! My fertile window *just* opened. Hubby and I are trying pressed this month, I've heard lots of good things about it and read quite a few ladies conceived the first month they tried it. FX for all of us!Click to expand...
> 
> I love Preseed. If you already produce lots of fertile CM it won't make much difference, it isn't a miracle BUT if you have trouble producing CM then it is very nice! I have trouble producing very much CM and so preseed was nice.Click to expand...

Thank you!! We did bd today. I have an appointment tomorrow which is a GYN appointment to make sure everything is ok and then will bd once more time just to mark sure. Then will be forsure in the tww...my least favorite time. Staying positive though!


----------



## Angel5000

I know I keep updating but.... I can't believe I still have no spotting. No AF. Nothing. (TMI) Some brownish color when I check cervix, but it's barely there. I only notice because I wipe fingers on TP afterwards. Trying really hard to hold out and test again tonight with my last Wondfo. But I have to hold out another hour if I want a 4-hour hold, and I have to pee!!! :rofl: 

Good luck *LuLu*. 



krissie328 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Krissie - I think it's a VIP thing only, but if you have VIP then there's a spot called "Pregnancy Monitor" and it analyzes your signs and tells you what % of people got a BFP who reported those same signs at the same DPO, and gives you the "pregnancy points" among a few other things.
> 
> Thanks. Now that you mention that I have seen it. But never ventured into it. I'm thinking of getting a 3 month vip. There seems to be a lot of good features. And now that I'm taking clomid it would be a good time to obsess. :haha:Click to expand...

I love my VIP. I got a one-month once and loved it so much. I keep watching FF on twitter just to get free stuff, and then when their 1-year went on sale for $29 I got it because it was worth it for me. Lots of nice features. I love the "Charts like Mine" feature, and use the pregnancy and BD analyzer.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks, I did get 3 months since it was on sale. I've already messed around with some of the stuff. As I get further along in my cycle I am sure I will see better features.


----------



## Ursaula

Fx'd for everyone in the waiting game!

I was suppose to get af on Thursday (Jan. 7) and she didn't show. I'll be 19dpo tomorrow. Today I got a BFN, am I out?


----------



## Angel5000

I wouldn't say you are out until AF shows. Sometimes it can take awhile for the hormones to build. Especially if you implanted late. Keeping FX for you!

AFM I took a test this evening. BFN. :/ now to wit to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## rose.

I don't have vip but can still see the pregnancy monitor. Some of the features I can't see though. I did have the free trial once and really liked it but then fell pregnant with my son so never paid to keep it going. It's tempting again this time but it took 6 months to make my son and we are on cycle 4 now so I'm hoping it won't be too much longer :) (fingers crossed anyway!!)


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel5000 said:


> I keep updating my FF and watch the "pregnancy points" section change. I'm up to 48 points. They say if you get over 80 points you are 70-90% pregnant. :haha: I think they are encouraging me to symptom spot!
> 
> While we were at the store today to pick up a couple things DH was like "so, you're going to stop down the pregnancy aisle and feed your obsession?" He knows me so well. :rofl: I picked up some FRER's just in case. I only have 1 Wondfo left. And then it's just the FRER's, a FRER Gold, an Answer test, and a Safeway Digi. We'll see what happens tomorrow i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose. said:
> 
> 
> I watch the pregnancy points too! I am on 48 today
> 
> ohhh FF kills me with them damn little points.. I'm trying NOT to symptom spot :wacko: But I want to see the points.. So I know I will :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## Torz

I'm pretty sure I O'd on Friday/Saturday & we had lots of :sex: from Wednesday through the weekend. Really hoping we caught & this is our months

I'm feeling pretty anxious, I've suffered with anxiety in the past & racing heart, trouble sleeping etc. I've got awful heart palpitations right now & could really do with going to the gym but don't know if it's a good idea. If we did manage to conceive over the weekend would starting exercise be a problem? it's been a good 4 months sine I've been to the gym, I really don't want to put things at risk but I really need to do some cardio & calm myself down so I can get a good nights sleep.

I remember having heart palpitations early in my second pregnancy, surely they can't happen this early can they?


----------



## rose.

I think you'll one fine to do a bit of exercise, as long as you don't go too mad. Implantation won't have happened yet if you are pregnant, so I don't think you will affect anything. I am sure it would be better for you in the long run if it would help your palpitations anyway that must be worrying! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Angel5000

Well 13dpo, and AF is 3 days late. BFN today but still no sign of AF and my temp went up a fraction. Thinking that either my body is playing a cruel trick on me or late implantation? Otherwise maybe a lengthened LP but is it even possible for my LP to just up and change? I didn't think it was.... 

Anyway. Guess I'll see what today brings and try again tomorrow. 

TorZ - this early you won't have implanted so exercise won't affect anything. Even if you had implanted all my research says exercise is still ok as long as you don't push yourself too crazy. In the long run getting rid of the anxiety will be better for you and possible baby anyway :)


----------



## rose.

I just had a major POAS urge so ended up using an OPK :haha:
Got a second line - it is clearly there but much fainter than the control line. Didn't really achieve much by it but it made me feel a little better :haha:


----------



## ser523

Hey ladies! How are things going? I've dying with the flu this weekend, so I haven'tt posted much. 11dpo now, but still all bfn's. AF is due tomorrow, I can't say I'm feeling hopeful. 

Sounds like a lot of you girls are in the TWW right now. FX'ed for everyone!

TorZ, you should be fine to exercise like the ladies said. Definitely exercising is better than having anxiety, and as long as you're not going to take up, say marathon running or something. Good luck!

Angel, sounds like me just a few days ahead of me. How long is your luteal phase usually? I'm hoping it's just late implantation like you said and your bfp is coming soon! I guess no news is good news for now?


----------



## Angel5000

My LP is usually 10 days. So I'm sitting at 3 days late right now


----------



## Pne1985

Ok ladies, I'm slightly thrown off now. I mentioned a few days ago that AF showed up. Which was Friday evening. But she tapered off Saturday night and just had a slight pink tinge yesterday and now I'm just wet down there with a bit of white tacky CM. So if it was my period, it really only lasted 1 day. Which is completely not normal for me. However, I did have cramps with the bleeding. And now my boobs arent really sore anymore. 
Has anyone had implantation like this? 
I took a pregnancy test this morning and negative. I'm marking it as my period unless other symptoms come up later. It's boggling my mind!


----------



## rose.

I just tested with a hpt and bfn :(
Gutted - looks like no holiday baby for me! Just waiting for AF to arrive.
I don't have any more tests so I won't be testing again unless AF doesn't turn up on Wednesday


----------



## mom and ttc

AF showed up, i am out. Husband left today and won't be able to TTC until March! And then he will leave again and won't be able to TTC until August. Pretty hurt. I knew the chances were slim but I was really hoping we could just get it done now...


----------



## AshNAmber

Ugh Ser I hope you feel better :hugs:

Angel I really hope it's late ID keeping my FX for you!! 

AFM: I feel awfully crammpy today and TMI CM is stupid heavy it keeps making me feel wet :shy: I hate feeling like this while I'm at work :wacko: Boobs are soar today but they were soar last month.. just started earlier last time they didn't start getting like this until 6DPO this time it started yesterday.. I refuse to read into anything.. Just waiting :coffee:


----------



## AshNAmber

mom and ttc said:


> AF showed up, i am out. Husband left today and won't be able to TTC until March! And then he will leave again and won't be able to TTC until August. Pretty hurt. I knew the chances were slim but I was really hoping we could just get it done now...

I'm sorry hun :hugs: I wish you all the luck in March


----------



## LuLu15

So sorry to all the ladies that the witch got them! Big hugs and fx for bfps soon!! 

Just got done with my appointment. She said my cm looks fertile and we should bd tonight. Following the SMEP we should bd today, take a day off and then once more. Then we can relax lol! Scheduling all this bd is overwhelming.


----------



## Angel5000

I sent DH to get me some dollar store tests on his way home from work today. I am going test crazy since I am 3 days late and NO SIGNS OF AF. My cervix went back up, and I'm no longer getting any red or brown when checking cervix. Plus my CM which was completely dry for a few days and is always dry until AF shows is starting to come back. 

On a completely random note, my lower back is aching like crazy. The only reason I even bring this up is that I have never had low back pain before, ever. DH was afraid I'd done something to hurt it but I haven't done anything in the last week that I can think of that would cause problems. I don't knwo what is going on. 

Going to try to get a 4-hour hold before bed and test again (because I'm now obsessed) and then test again in the AM. :haha: I'm losing my mind. 


*Pne* - I actually had a month like that where AF was only about 2 days. It was very odd. I would say to treat it like it's actually AF but take a test again in a week just to be sure. 

*mom and ttc *- :hugs: so sorry. :( Hopefully you can get it in March! 

*Lulu* Woot! Get that egg! :)


----------



## krissie328

Tmi-

I'm having a weird period too. I had a lot of dark brownish red on Friday, dark red Saturday and Sunday and spotting today. All pretty light to medium flow. Very unusual for me. I usually have heavy bright red spotting at least 4 days. I'm wondering if it's because my cycle was anovulatory.


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - could be. I mean, if you don't have an egg to shed than it's possible you are having a lighter period? I don't know the biology behind it to be sure though


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> Krissie - could be. I mean, if you don't have an egg to shed than it's possible you are having a lighter period? I don't know the biology behind it to be sure though

I don't understand it either. But all my cycles since September have been anovulatory and light. So I'm thinking there is a correlation.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hi ladies! I've been testing this month...bfn's so far. I'm a couple days past my AF due date. Today I took an OPK for giggles and it was positive. Took a HPT at the same time and I'm pretty sure it just has an indent or evap. *sigh*


----------



## wannabump82

Good morning ladies,

Congrats on all the BFP so far its seems this is a lucky forum!

Well my story...cut short...I had been on the depo for a year and had my last injection in June 2014 (18 months ago). I got my first cycle in September 2015 and since then the cycles have been irregular. My cycles have been 26 days, then 31 days and then 39 days. I am not sure when I am due on and I haven't done any ovulation sticks this month but if I base it on my longest cycle I should be due on Wednesday 20 January so this will be the day I test.

Here's hoping we get a lot more BFP this month!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi there 

My AF is due 27th January roughly so you can put me down for that. Although Im not sure why Im bothering as think there may be something wrong but you have to be 'in it to win it' right :haha:


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel I'm stalking you :haha: 


I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot ugh :wacko: 4 more days and I'm busting out the cheapies!! :dohh:


----------



## Pne1985

Angel, that's what I thought. I might not even waste a test either. It's just completely out of the normal for me. I did have a blighted ovum and miscarried at 9 weeks in October and ever since, the periods before this one were extremely heavy and long so I'm thinking my body is still out of whack! 
Krissie, mine are usually the same. I was perfectly fine once I got AF, but once it was different, it made me question and Google every possibility of implantation! Haha


----------



## Unicornwoman

Well, AF came early this weekend. I'm out for January. 

On to cycle 4 TTC. Testing on February 2nd (Groundhog's Day)!


----------



## Torz

I'm really not feeling well, I've had a super painful throat for a week now & this morning I went to the doctors & I have tonsillitis :( 

I've been put on antibiotics so I'm hoping I feel better soon. I just hope taking antibiotics doesn't negatively affect ttc.


----------



## Angel5000

AFM - been having some low back pain, which is very out of normal for me. Trouble falling asleep last night because of it. :( Finally got to sleep but Woke up about midnight cramping and went to bathroom and there was some blood. :( Not a lot, but there. Went back to sleep and so far this morning it's not consistent, more like spotting. So I think I'm out. Today's temp was up, which is frustrating, but when I checked my past charts on about half of them the temp rose on CD1 and then started to drop after that. I never got a BFP so it wasn't a CP, I just don't understand how my LP goes from a consistent 10 days to suddenly 13/14? I didn't think that could happen. I mean, I think it's probably a good thing to have a longer LP, but just really frustrating. We were getting our hopes up. :(




JohnsPrincess said:


> Hi ladies! I've been testing this month...bfn's so far. I'm a couple days past my AF due date. Today I took an OPK for giggles and it was positive. Took a HPT at the same time and I'm pretty sure it just has an indent or evap. *sigh*

Be careful about taking HPT at same time as OPK. If you dip an HPT in the same urine as an OPK and the OPK was dipped first it can actually cause an HPT to be positive when it isn't positive. A Friend of mine actually tested this when she knew she wasn't actually pregnant and got a BFP when she dipped the HPT after the OPK.


----------



## ser523

*krissie[\b]- I don't know the science behind it either, but it makes sense to be that your period would be lighter in an anovulatory cycle. I did a quick Google search and it seems a lot of women in an anovulatory have light periods. But is there anything else that makes you think it was?

Welcome, wannabump[\b]and  wantingagirl[\b]! Best of luck to you both!

TorZ[\b] hope you feel better soon! Being sick is the worst! I'm getting over the flu myself. Stay hydrated!

Angel[\b] I'm so sorry to hear that AF got you! I was so sure that I would see your bfp announcement the next time I checked the thread! *hugs*


As for me, I'm 12dpo today and AF is due. Still all bfn's as well. So it looks like I'm out, which means we'll be on a break TTCing until May because I have a surgery next week and also we're trying avoid Oct-Dec because everyone in DH's family has their birthdays then. And I'm surprisingly pretty sad about this cycle. I mean it was a one shot cycle and I know most couple don't conceive on the first try (and tons I know that are lyric), but still sad. And I had two consecutive cp's/early mc's last year, so I'm thinking well how come I could get pregnant twice by accident but not when trying? Blah, sorry I'm feeling glum and that was all stream of consciousness/word vomit *lol**


----------



## CP x

I guess I don't have a specific date to test, I got my IUD removed December 28th and AF was due on the 8th and no sign yet. Took a test a couple days ago and it was negative so I'll keep testing this week unless AF decides to show her ugly face. Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing great!! I'm just sitting over here waiting for days to go by...tww and at 2dpo now. We are also selling our house and packing it which will hopefully keep me busy as well as working!! How is everyone feeling?


----------



## krissie328

Not much going on here. Cd 5 and my 4th night of clomid. So just waiting to see if I o.


----------



## Trr

Also cycle day 5 for me. Just waiting impatiently for o and for my preseed and HPTs. 

Then some more waiting.


----------



## LuLu15

Are you ladies using opks to see when you O? I'm trying to hold off on testing until my date of the 24th. Poas addiction is real lol. No use on using hpt anytime soon but you all know the struggle! Lol


----------



## Ursaula

Hello gals :)

In regards to how I'm feeling I've been super nauseous, just waiting for a bfp or af. I'll be 21dpo tomorrow. I personally don't use OPKs, I just chart my temps.

Does it mean anything when multiple tests come back positive after the 10 minute mark? Or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## ser523

Ugh, my body is messing with me now. AF hasn't shown yet today even though she's due. Still all BFNs and I feel like I'm not pregnant. I just want to move on with things at this point :(

Ursuala, so you don't have any lines before the time limit? Perhaps they're just light and then you can see then better? And how long after are we taking? How many times/days has this happened? I mean you're not supposed to read positives after the time limit, but last year I double checked one and there was a line and I was pregnant (though sadly became an early mc).

I would wait two days and test again. If this happens again, I would call the doctor, explain the situation and ask for a blood test.


----------



## Ursaula

Thanks Ser! I know we aren't "suppose" to look at them, it's just fun to finally see a line (if it's an evap). The very first one I noticed was the next day but the last 3 or so were within an hour or two.

I was on my phone and came across a photo that was clearly positive (a negative of a photo that I did take within the 10 minute mark) but when I click on it you can hardly see it. I'm thinking it must be like you said, they're just super light right now? (Or I'm not pregnant...)


----------



## ser523

Hmmm... I don't evaps would be happening so frequently. If you can, wait two days and test again. If you're pregnant, your hgc levels will double then and you should get a darker line. Good luck!


----------



## Frizzabelle

I'm on cd 7 and have a question for the ladies who use opks. I've just got mine through the post but I don't know what cycle day i should start using them? I have a 28 day cycle so was thinking cd12...is that too late? xx


----------



## rose.

Bfn this morning and AF has just got me.
I was disappointed this morning but now I'm just looking forward to starting a new month, got my OPKS, conceive plus and pregnacare conception at the ready :D
I used conceive plus and pregncare the month I got pregnant with my son, after 6 months, so I am hoping month 5 will be lucky for us :)
Good luck to those still waiting x


----------



## wantingagirl

sorry Rose - great outlook to have tho good luck this month and for everyone else. 

Im totally confused no ewcm at all had a scant bit yesterday and the day before but on my 3rd 'high day' :shrug:


----------



## ser523

Hey ladies, I'm out. A day late, but AF arrived this morning. Looks like we'll be WTT until May now. Good luck everyone! I hope you all get your bfp's!


----------



## AshNAmber

rose. said:


> Bfn this morning and AF has just got me.
> I was disappointed this morning but now I'm just looking forward to starting a new month, got my OPKS, conceive plus and pregnacare conception at the ready :D
> I used conceive plus and pregncare the month I got pregnant with my son, after 6 months, so I am hoping month 5 will be lucky for us :)
> Good luck to those still waiting x




ser523 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm out. A day late, but AF arrived this morning. Looks like we'll be WTT until May now. Good luck everyone! I hope you all get your bfp's!


:hugs: Sorry ladies :hugs: FX for next month.. Rose it sounds like your ready to go.. I hope that's you lucky month!!


Please someone talk some since into me :wacko: I'm itching to POAS :haha: I have like 6 cheapies, 5 CBDigi and 2 FRER :shy: Yes I have a problem :wacko:


----------



## LuLu15

Frizzabelle said:


> I'm on cd 7 and have a question for the ladies who use opks. I've just got mine through the post but I don't know what cycle day i should start using them? I have a 28 day cycle so was thinking cd12...is that too late? xx

I think each brand of opk is different...do you know around when you ovulate each month? I get O pains for half to a full day when I ovulate which is normally around cd 15 for me and I have a 29 day cycle. If you have a lot of them you can start around cd 10 just to make sure you catch your surge. If you got the more expensive ones the pamphlet in the package should tell you which day to start.


----------



## spencerspiece

Can you change my test day from firsth Jan to 20th please


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you, I bought a bunch of cheap ones so will start on day 10 to be sure! I think I must o around day 14 but no where near sure which is why I bought the opks and a bbt thermometer :) xx


----------



## LuLu15

Frizzabelle said:


> Thank you, I bought a bunch of cheap ones so will start on day 10 to be sure! I think I must o around day 14 but no where near sure which is why I bought the opks and a bbt thermometer :) xx

Awesome. Good luck!!! &#128522;


----------



## Weebles

Waaaa, I ordered internet cheapie opk's and I don't think they are going to make it in time. All I have now will be my best guesstimate and one left over opk. Hope it's close enough to my app again this month.. Ttw starts Thursday or Friday for me.. FX ladies!


----------



## Babybows

ser523 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm out. A day late, but AF arrived this morning. Looks like we'll be WTT until May now. Good luck everyone! I hope you all get your bfp's!

Aww.. :( So sorry it didn't work out this month. I wish you all the best during your surgery and hope you will recover fast from it. Let's hope you will be back here in may to show your BFN!


----------



## MrsRose168

I'm 14-16dpo and on a work trip right now. Took 2 IC's this AM and got faint lines!! The more sensitive one was darker. So mad that I forgot to pack my digitals! Praying that the lines continue to get darker and that this is my sticky bean. So nervous that I'll have another CP!


----------



## florence_

Fingers crossed Mrs rose isn't their a shop near by!! Fxd xxx


----------



## MrsRose168

florence_ said:


> Fingers crossed Mrs rose isn't their a shop near by!! Fxd xxx

We're kinda in the middle of nowhere!! I'll see if the gift shop has any but want to be covert bc I'm with 200 co-workers and don't want to get busted buying them!


----------



## florence_

Oh no nightmare!!! But exciting... sunglasses and a head scarf!! Xxx


----------



## LuLu15

Good luck Mrs Rose!! Go right before they close, hopefully no one will be around! &#128522;


----------



## AshNAmber

Good luck Rose keeping FX.. 

Today has been such an odd day.. TMI first for the most part of the day I have creamy lotion like CM heavy enough to make me feel wet :wacko: I had CM last month but not this much.. Now tonight I'm feeling this odd twinges going on to the right of my belly button :wacko: So much for not symptom spotting.. I'll be POA Cheapie in the AM. Not expecting anything and then again I may just wait and see what my temps look like. If they spike more then I'll take one if it drops then I'll prey its ID and wait another day. This is a long TWW :dohh:


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> Good luck Rose keeping FX..
> 
> Today has been such an odd day.. TMI first for the most part of the day I have creamy lotion like CM heavy enough to make me feel wet :wacko: I had CM last month but not this much.. Now tonight I'm feeling this odd twinges going on to the right of my belly button :wacko: So much for not symptom spotting.. I'll be POA Cheapie in the AM. Not expecting anything and then again I may just wait and see what my temps look like. If they spike more then I'll take one if it drops then I'll prey its ID and wait another day. This is a long TWW :dohh:

How many dpo are you? I started POAS 5dpo bc I started cramping 4dpo! Nothing came back of course but it satisfied the need! Lol!


----------



## spencerspiece

Should be 5dpo today but I'm starting to think I'm having my first cycle when I have not ovulated :-(


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsRose168 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Rose keeping FX..
> 
> Today has been such an odd day.. TMI first for the most part of the day I have creamy lotion like CM heavy enough to make me feel wet :wacko: I had CM last month but not this much.. Now tonight I'm feeling this odd twinges going on to the right of my belly button :wacko: So much for not symptom spotting.. I'll be POA Cheapie in the AM. Not expecting anything and then again I may just wait and see what my temps look like. If they spike more then I'll take one if it drops then I'll prey its ID and wait another day. This is a long TWW :dohh:
> 
> How many dpo are you? I started POAS 5dpo bc I started cramping 4dpo! Nothing came back of course but it satisfied the need! Lol!Click to expand...

I'm either 7 or 8 DPO today :haha: I said if my temp dipped I wouldn't test... Yeah I lied :wacko: got a nice BFN this morning.. But I knew that going in there so.. Trying so hard now to wait till Saturday.. and praying my temp jumps back up in the morning and hope this dip is ID [-o&lt;


----------



## Angel5000

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been in, super busy lately. CD3 today. :( Now just waiting until O time (end of month). Blah. 

Someone asked about when to start OPKs (and I'm tool azy to go back and find who). The pamphlet usually says but if you are 28 day cycle I'd start about CD10-12 unless you have a pretty good idea of when your O day is. Unless your directions specifically say to use FMU then you are probably better off to test in the afternoon after a 3-4 hour hold if at all possible. That gives you the most concentrated urine so better for getting a strong positive. I usually start testing around CD8-10 even though I know I won't get a + until CD15-20 but it gives me something to do :haha: and I am using IC so it isn't costing a fortune. I hold off on the digi's until closer to O day (like CD13). 

AshNAmber - Keeping FX that dip is ID! Your temp is still pretty high even with the dip so it could go back up! :) 

MrsRose - Oh wow!! Good luck!! Hope to see a BFP announcement soon!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thanks for the advice, will start opks on cd 10 (in two days!) 

My sister is also ttc and last month af came on the same day for both of us which means if we both fall this month we will have the same edd's (at least until the first scan at 12 weeks!). It's just added to my excitement this month and I already can't wait to test &#55357;&#56834; xx


----------



## Weebles

spencerspiece said:


> Should be 5dpo today but I'm starting to think I'm having my first cycle when I have not ovulated :-(

I'm supposed to O today and I don't think it's going to happen for me either. I took my one and only opk last night and it was negative so I'm pretty bummed about that. Wasn't able to get any BD in today so I'm just hanging around hoping I O'd early, it's the only chance I've got this month so I'm holding on. Hang in there.


----------



## wantingagirl

so sorry to AF arriving for everyone 

Good Luck to all.

I got my peak yesterday and feels like Im ovulating today xx


----------



## darkriver

I am in high peak period. Hopefully will get a positive very soon.


----------



## Angel5000

Good luck to everyone who is around their O Time!! 

AFM, My body is so confusing right now. I basically had a 2 day period. My temperatures are still bouncing around a little but the last two days were rising and are all still clearly above the CL from last month. It makes me suspicious and, unfortunately, hopeful that it wasn't really AF, but I can't let myself get my hopes up. I've had a month like this before where I had a 2 day AF and the next cycle my pre-O temps were really high but it was just an odd cycle. I took a dollar tree test yesterday just to be sure and it was clearly BFN so I am pretty sure that it was AF, it's just so very odd when I get one that is only 2 days long and then a day of spotting. It makes me worry that something isn't right. Like my lining isn't getting thick enough or something? I'm being irrational I think. :haha:


----------



## Weebles

wantingagirl said:


> so sorry to AF arriving for everyone
> 
> Good Luck to all.
> 
> I got my peak yesterday and feels like Im ovulating today xx

Same for me! I felt like I was the only one in this thread waiting to get to the tww! GL


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> Good luck to everyone who is around their O Time!!
> 
> AFM, My body is so confusing right now. I basically had a 2 day period. My temperatures are still bouncing around a little but the last two days were rising and are all still clearly above the CL from last month. It makes me suspicious and, unfortunately, hopeful that it wasn't really AF, but I can't let myself get my hopes up. I've had a month like this before where I had a 2 day AF and the next cycle my pre-O temps were really high but it was just an odd cycle. I took a dollar tree test yesterday just to be sure and it was clearly BFN so I am pretty sure that it was AF, it's just so very odd when I get one that is only 2 days long and then a day of spotting. It makes me worry that something isn't right. Like my lining isn't getting thick enough or something? I'm being irrational I think. :haha:

Have you tried a digital yet? It could be late IB.


----------



## Trr

Weebles said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> so sorry to AF arriving for everyone
> 
> Good Luck to all.
> 
> I got my peak yesterday and feels like Im ovulating today xx
> 
> Same for me! I felt like I was the only one in this thread waiting to get to the tww! GLClick to expand...

You are not alone. I'm still waiting for o. I had 2 chances this month so I'm in it until the end. I'll be testing Jan 31.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Hope I can join in here?

I'm 6dpo today and AF is due the 23rd. We weren't trying this month but DH decides to go unprotected on O day. And while he w/d, there is always a chance so thought it would be fun to obsess for a few days lol


----------



## x__amour

Hi all! :D

So, I was supposed to test on the 9th but decided not to as I believe my cycle is off. I decided to test today and received two very faint lines! I think I am pregnant!

https://i67.tinypic.com/21bnjwz.jpg

I will be testing again on Monday as I'd like to get a really nice line before I surprise DH!


----------



## MrsRose168

I finally got home from my business trip and took a FRER Gold and a CB Digital last night and both came back positive! However, I'm concerned b/c the lines on my ICs are not getting darker. I also took a non-digital FRER this morning and there's a faint line. Had blood work done this morning so I'm praying that the HCG levels are in a good range. I just can't help but worry about another possible CP.


----------



## krissie328

MrsRose168 said:


> I finally got home from my business trip and took a FRER Gold and a CB Digital last night and both came back positive! However, I'm concerned b/c the lines on my ICs are not getting darker. I also took a non-digital FRER this morning and there's a faint line. Had blood work done this morning so I'm praying that the HCG levels are in a good range. I just can't help but worry about another possible CP.

Congrats hun!! Fx for a sticky bean. :happydance:

I wouldn't worry to much about the ic not progressing. I have seen many times where they do not.


----------



## LuLu15

Congrats on the new bfp!! And good luck to those Oing soon!!

Afm: still in the tww. 5dpo today and still feel nothing. I wish time would move faster in the tww lol!! And I am holding off on testing until my date or maybe a couple days before as I know the test will be forsure bfn now...although I haven't always waited in the past haha. &#128514;


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on the BFP!!


----------



## MrsRose168

krissie328 said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> I finally got home from my business trip and took a FRER Gold and a CB Digital last night and both came back positive! However, I'm concerned b/c the lines on my ICs are not getting darker. I also took a non-digital FRER this morning and there's a faint line. Had blood work done this morning so I'm praying that the HCG levels are in a good range. I just can't help but worry about another possible CP.
> 
> Congrats hun!! Fx for a sticky bean. :happydance:
> 
> I wouldn't worry to much about the ic not progressing. I have seen many times where they do not.Click to expand...

Okay, that's good to know!


----------



## x__amour

x__amour said:


> Hi all! :D
> 
> So, I was supposed to test on the 9th but decided not to as I believe my cycle is off. I decided to test today and received two very faint lines! I think I am pregnant!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i67.tinypic.com/21bnjwz.jpg
> I will be testing again on Monday as I'd like to get a really nice line before I surprise DH!

https://i65.tinypic.com/n5ne9z.jpg

My 2nd test is looking much better! Calling it a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## MDW

x__amour said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! :D
> 
> So, I was supposed to test on the 9th but decided not to as I believe my cycle is off. I decided to test today and received two very faint lines! I think I am pregnant!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i67.tinypic.com/21bnjwz.jpg
> I will be testing again on Monday as I'd like to get a really nice line before I surprise DH!
> 
> https://i65.tinypic.com/n5ne9z.jpg
> 
> My 2nd test is looking much better! Calling it a BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...

Woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## LuLu15

X... Yay!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats x__amour!


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies, Hoping I will be able to join in some January testing. Fingers crossed that I ovulated yesterday (positiveness of the OPK was a bit questionable)!


----------



## MrsRose168

x__amour said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! :D
> 
> So, I was supposed to test on the 9th but decided not to as I believe my cycle is off. I decided to test today and received two very faint lines! I think I am pregnant!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i67.tinypic.com/21bnjwz.jpg
> I will be testing again on Monday as I'd like to get a really nice line before I surprise DH!
> 
> https://i65.tinypic.com/n5ne9z.jpg
> 
> My 2nd test is looking much better! Calling it a BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...

woohoo!! Congrats mama!


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm now 5 days late. Still no positive. Still no sign of af. What is going on? :(


----------



## Miskas mommy

Kiki1993 said:


> I'm now 5 days late. Still no positive. Still no sign of af. What is going on? :(

2 late here.. Same no af no bfp... So anoying


----------



## AshNAmber

LuLu15 said:


> Congrats on the new bfp!! And good luck to those Oing soon!!
> 
> Afm: still in the tww. 5dpo today and still feel nothing. I wish time would move faster in the tww lol!! And I am holding off on testing until my date or maybe a couple days before as I know the test will be forsure bfn now...although I haven't always waited in the past haha. &#128514;

First congrats to all the BFP's that happened over the last couple days!! :happydance: Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months :happydance:


LuLu Be happy your not feeling anything.. Because I'm feeling EVERYTHING :wacko: and it does nothing to you but drive you mad.. I had everything last month as well so I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot but can't seem to help myself and FF doesn't help with those stupid little point system ugh :dohh: 

AFM I'm 9DPO I couldn't help myself I took a test this morning and yep BFN.. I had a death dream the other night my mom had one as well and one of my really good friends.. Where I'm from you associate a death dream meaning someone is pregnant. My mom has no idea who she thinks its could be (no one knows I'm trying) and when my friend said she had one I couldn't help myself and told her.. AF due Wednesday and temp went up some more today.. Trying so hard not to get excited! :wacko:


----------



## Wishing_well

I'm 12/13dpo and swear I can see a tiny shadowy line on yesterday and today's tests. 
This is my first cycle after 3mc in a row (8 in total last year!) so I'm hoping I'm not imagining it!

Yesterday's test..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi girls, looks like I'm back on the TTC journey again. All my tests are now coming back negative--digitals, non-digitals and ICs. I don't have my blood results back yet but I'm sure they'll show the same thing. I wish I knew what was causing this. This is so frustrating. I haven't started bleeding yet...just wish it would start so I can begin to move on.


----------



## LuLu15

[/QUOTE]

First congrats to all the BFP's that happened over the last couple days!! :happydance: Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months :happydance:


LuLu Be happy your not feeling anything.. Because I'm feeling EVERYTHING :wacko: and it does nothing to you but drive you mad.. I had everything last month as well so I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot but can't seem to help myself and FF doesn't help with those stupid little point system ugh :dohh: 

AFM I'm 9DPO I couldn't help myself I took a test this morning and yep BFN.. I had a death dream the other night my mom had one as well and one of my really good friends.. Where I'm from you associate a death dream meaning someone is pregnant. My mom has no idea who she thinks its could be (no one knows I'm trying) and when my friend said she had one I couldn't help myself and told her.. AF due Wednesday and temp went up some more today.. Trying so hard not to get excited! :wacko:[/QUOTE]

I decided to get the VIP on FF and I look each day at those % of cm and then it gives you the score for bd. All that is driving me crazy too! Lol I did symptom spot last month and it does make you lose your mind...I seemed to feel every little twinge! 
Ash: 9dpo is still early!! Keeping my fx for you!


----------



## Weebles

Officially in the ttw now, yay! 

Congrats on that BFP!


----------



## Weebles

MrsRose168 said:


> Hi girls, looks like I'm back on the TTC journey again. All my tests are now coming back negative--digitals, non-digitals and ICs. I don't have my blood results back yet but I'm sure they'll show the same thing. I wish I knew what was causing this. This is so frustrating. I haven't started bleeding yet...just wish it would start so I can begin to move on.

I'm sorry Hun.


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsRose168 said:


> Hi girls, looks like I'm back on the TTC journey again. All my tests are now coming back negative--digitals, non-digitals and ICs. I don't have my blood results back yet but I'm sure they'll show the same thing. I wish I knew what was causing this. This is so frustrating. I haven't started bleeding yet...just wish it would start so I can begin to move on.


I'm hanging on to hope for you Rose.. I'm keeping my FX for a sticky bean!! [-o&lt;


I decided to get the VIP on FF and I look each day at those % of cm and then it gives you the score for bd. All that is driving me crazy too! Lol I did symptom spot last month and it does make you lose your mind...I seemed to feel every little twinge! 
Ash: 9dpo is still early!! Keeping my fx for you![/QUOTE]


LuLu OMG I know right!! I look at the %'s over and over and add every little thing I feel. My newest thing I been feeling this month that i didn't feel last month is some slight cramping behind my belly button.. I usually feel it lower down or off to either side.. But this is just odd feeling :shrug: If my temps stay up ill test again in the am.. :wacko:


----------



## Ursaula

Congrats to all the BFPs!!

Wishing_well it's hard to see because of the dye runs but I do believe I can see it...fx'd!

AFM: I had a blood test on Friday and will get the results on Monday. Feeling like I'm out though as what I believe is a line is not getting any darker :(


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: to everyone who has had a line and it disappeared or isn't progressing. It doesn't always progress so keeping FX for all of you. 

mrsRose - yeah I tested again and it was still negative. I think my body is just all sorts of confused. So sorry that your tests are now negative. :hugs: :( Sounds like a CP. :(

xamour - :happydance: I can see the lines!!


AFM - beginning of cycle. I had an odd 2 days of bleeding then just spotting but then the next day bleeding again. I'm REALLY glad I wore a liner that day just to be safe because it could have been a disaster (imagine teacher can't leave the classroom for an hour during class period......). Today seems to be clear or just a little brownish spotting and temp dropped again today so I am pretty sure it was definitely AF and was just an odd cycle. Now to wait for the O. 

Going to hit the gym today and clean the house. I've got a lot to do this weekend but at least it's a 3-day weekend :)


----------



## Wishing_well

Totally think im out today... 14dpo and this is today's test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kiki1993

1 week late and no cramping and no positive now. At this point I know it must be that I'm not pregnant so I just want my period so I can try again!


----------



## Newmama2016

Frizzabelle said:


> I'm on cd 7 and have a question for the ladies who use opks. I've just got mine through the post but I don't know what cycle day i should start using them? I have a 28 day cycle so was thinking cd12...is that too late? xx

Clear blue tells me to start cd10 with 30 day cycle. So maybe cd 8 for a 28 day cycle?:shrug:


----------



## Ursaula

Wishing_well: Ff told me not to even test until 19dpo so you do still have time. I've been reading a lot of previous posts on here and it is sort of common to not get a bfp until you're 1 or 2 weeks late. You aren't out until af shows!

AFM: I find out tomorrow about my blood test, I already know it's going to be a negative :(


----------



## Wishing_well

15dpo (officially late!) but no symptoms...
This mornings test..
I definitely see something but it will probably end in mc again &#128532;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## krissie328

Wishing_well said:


> 15dpo (officially late!) but no symptoms...
> This mornings test..
> I definitely see something but it will probably end in mc again &#128532;

I see it! Fx it's a sticky bean.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Congrats to the BFP'S!! 
Wishing_well I see it! Fx for a sticky bean!!

Afm, still waiting to O. I've apparently hit my fertile window but still negative OPKs. Hopefully I will O when ff thinks I should. If not then I might temp next cycle as well as OPK's. So I don't think I'll get to test this month.

Good luck to all and hope there's heaps more BFP'S in here!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Wishing_well said:


> 15dpo (officially late!) but no symptoms...
> This mornings test..
> I definitely see something but it will probably end in mc again &#128532;

I see the lines too! I really hope this one sticks for you! Lots of luck xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

CD 12 today for me, started doing the opks cd 9 and I think I've just got a positive one...I'm not 100% as I'm new to them lol xx


Also my temp was the lowest it's been this morning...could that be a sign of ovulation? xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AshNAmber

Another dip and very small rise :cry: I know it's still early but I just feel like its going to nose dive. I'm trying so hard to not get my hopes up. I've already decided next month I'm going to use OPKs and my temps. I'm no longer going to play into FF's little game of points and percentages. I'm not going to keep track of symptoms or my CM after O also no testing until AF is due or late.. I'll only track my temps that's it! Just feeling down today and ready for this wait to be over.


----------



## AshNAmber

Frizzabelle said:


> CD 12 today for me, started doing the opks cd 9 and I think I've just got a positive one...I'm not 100% as I'm new to them lol xx
> 
> 
> Also my temp was the lowest it's been this morning...could that be a sign of ovulation? xx

It looks positive to me or really close.. I hate the line ones. I drove myself nuts with them. I switched to digi. I'd BD just to be in the safe side.. Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Frizzabelle said:


> CD 12 today for me, started doing the opks cd 9 and I think I've just got a positive one...I'm not 100% as I'm new to them lol xx
> 
> 
> Also my temp was the lowest it's been this morning...could that be a sign of ovulation? xx

Definitely positive. And I've seen a lot of temps dive right at ovulation.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ahh brilliant thank you. Ooh I'm excited now :)

AshNAmber sorry to hear you're feeling down! You're not out this month yet , fingers crossed you get that Bfp soon xx


----------



## kksy9b

OPK looks positive to me!

And I see the lines on the HPT test!

Ash- :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

I'm back, sigh.

This morning I used my last test and it was an invalid result. After looking it up I discovered that almost every single review claims of false positives. So I took it back to the store and exchanged it for FRER and it was BFN.

I don't know when I'm going to test next. I don't know what my cycle is. I'm feeling pretty confident about being pregnant but as of right now no actual positive for me.


----------



## AshNAmber

Frizzabelle said:


> Ahh brilliant thank you. Ooh I'm excited now :)
> 
> AshNAmber sorry to hear you're feeling down! You're not out this month yet , fingers crossed you get that Bfp soon xx




kksy9b said:


> OPK looks positive to me!
> 
> And I see the lines on the HPT test!
> 
> Ash- :hugs: :hugs:



Thanks ladies :hugs: 

I started spotting :cry: debating if I should have a glass of wine


----------



## Ursaula

Blood test results: Negative! URGH!!!! I was feeling so good about this round! Is it possible that a blood test and urine test are wrong? Haha...


----------



## tinymumma

Bfn for me this afternoon. Two days late if going by first O pain. Due today if going by second O type pain. Due tomorrow by normal date. I have two more tests,so will probably test tomorrow morning but highly doubt anything will come from it. Ultrasound on Thursday for suspected cyst but I doubt anything will come up. Feeling so defeated. Just want to crawl under my covers and sleep for a few weeks :cry: 
A glass of wine sounds good right about now Ash xx


----------



## AshNAmber

Well yesterday just sucked :cry:.. Besides the spotting I wanted wine.. My DW was like babe you don't know for sure I guess my tone of voice made her realize I wanted wine or she was going to die :haha: :shy: So when I get home from work she just walked in the door with my wine. I put it in the freeze to have a small glass with my chicken lasagna after it was done cooking.. Well yeah.. I forgot about the wine and it busted in my freezer and the lasagna sauce burnt so needless to say we ended up eating take :dohh: Crap day yesterday ha.. Today my temp was the same as yesterday I figured once I saw the pinkish brown CM that my temp would nose dive.. I purposely ran to the bathroom just so I wouldn't test.. Not going to do that to myself.. :cry: Come on AF show yourself so I can get this over with. Stop playing with my emotions!


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> Well yesterday just sucked :cry:.. Besides the spotting I wanted wine.. My DW was like babe you don't know for sure I guess my tone of voice made her realize I wanted wine or she was going to die :haha: :shy: So when I get home from work she just walked in the door with my wine. I put it in the freeze to have a small glass with my chicken lasagna after it was done cooking.. Well yeah.. I forgot about the wine and it busted in my freezer and the lasagna sauce burnt so needless to say we ended up eating take :dohh: Crap day yesterday ha.. Today my temp was the same as yesterday I figured once I saw the pinkish brown CM that my temp would nose dive.. I purposely ran to the bathroom just so I wouldn't test.. Not going to do that to myself.. :cry: Come on AF show yourself so I can get this over with. Stop playing with my emotions!

Ash, how many DPO are you? Could it by IB?

Oh, and on a random note, was your chicken lasagna from Trader Joe's by chance? We eat that ALL the time! It's so good! hehe


----------



## MrsRose168

MrsRose168 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Well yesterday just sucked :cry:.. Besides the spotting I wanted wine.. My DW was like babe you don't know for sure I guess my tone of voice made her realize I wanted wine or she was going to die :haha: :shy: So when I get home from work she just walked in the door with my wine. I put it in the freeze to have a small glass with my chicken lasagna after it was done cooking.. Well yeah.. I forgot about the wine and it busted in my freezer and the lasagna sauce burnt so needless to say we ended up eating take :dohh: Crap day yesterday ha.. Today my temp was the same as yesterday I figured once I saw the pinkish brown CM that my temp would nose dive.. I purposely ran to the bathroom just so I wouldn't test.. Not going to do that to myself.. :cry: Come on AF show yourself so I can get this over with. Stop playing with my emotions!
> 
> Ash, how many DPO are you? Could it by IB?
> 
> Oh, and on a random note, was your chicken lasagna from Trader Joe's by chance? We eat that ALL the time! It's so good! heheClick to expand...

Sorry, just saw your DPO in your ticker. It's still possible it's IB if yesterday was 12DPO. If that's the case, you would get a BFP in 2-4 days.


----------



## florence_

I caved in 10dpo ... Afternoon lots of fluids today but I see a line please somebody tell me truthfully if u think it's my bfp!?
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-19 13.38.14.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ridley2909

florence_ said:


> I caved in 10dpo ... Afternoon lots of fluids today but I see a line please somebody tell me truthfully if u think it's my bfp!?

Congratulations Florence definetly a bfp. X


----------



## florence_

Thanku ridley I'm still being cautious from previous chemical but I defo think it's bfp too!!
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-19 13.51.08.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MrsRose168

florence_ said:


> I caved in 10dpo ... Afternoon lots of fluids today but I see a line please somebody tell me truthfully if u think it's my bfp!?

Definitely a line there--congrats!!


----------



## Angel5000

Morning everyone! I've been a little absent the last few days but I've been working to get the guest room emptied out so our friend could move in. He moved in yesterday so now we have a "roommate" for awhile. Will be interesting. But at least he isn't super intrusive and spends a lot of time in his room or doing his own thing so that'll be easy to deal with. 

I had an emergency dentist appointment yesterday. :( I've been having pain on one of my teeth from hot/cold and a dull ache off and on. I was going to schedule it for later next week when I can take time off but the receptionist was worried because when she pulled my records she could see the location of hte pain is around a baby tooth that I still have, because I never had an adult tooth for that one baby. So she did a little rearranging and squeezed me in yesterday even though they were booked up. Glad she did. Turns out the root is dying and I'm developing an abscess. :( I have an emergency root canal scheduled for Thursday. :/ So not thrilled. This is the worst time to take off work because we are only a week away from end of semester and my students are doing last minute assessments and stuff, but I have to take care of it. This morning I couldn't even drink my coffee without a LOT of pain. Which just reinforces that I NEED the root canal because teacher without coffee = bad. :p 

That's 9am Thursday. I just hope I'll be feeling up to going back to work on friday.

*wishing well* I see the lines!! FX for you!! 

*frizzabelle* That looks like a +OPK to me! A very low temp is definitely a sign that O could be coming. Sometimes mine will dip low, then rise for a day or two and then dip again (like a Pre-O dip/rise, before the actual O dip) but typically I get a pretty distinct dip on O day or the day before. You can O anywhere from 12-48 hours (some say 72 but that's rare I think) after the +OPK so expect O anytime now. 

*AshnAmber* :hugs: It's so hard not to symptom spot. I'm right there. I decided that next month I'm not going to test or anything until I'm at like 16DPO since my body likes to apparently play tricks on me and go from a regular 10day LP to suddenly 13/14 days no questions asked. Ugh. It's hard not to do though. At 12DPO could that be IB? I don't remember how long your LP usually is, but you can implant as late as 12 days so it could be a late implant. NO TESTING! HOld off! :) :haha: 

*florence* There's definitely a line there! I see it on both!! :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Florence!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

florence_ said:


> I caved in 10dpo ... Afternoon lots of fluids today but I see a line please somebody tell me truthfully if u think it's my bfp!?

That's EXACTLY how mine look at 10 DPO with my daughter! CONGRATS!!!!!

I'm currently 4 DPO with no symptoms, but increased, sticky CM. Gonna test next Tuesday!


----------



## Ursaula

Congrats florence!


----------



## LuLu15

Congrats on the bfp!! 

Ash: could be IB. Your temp is still up, no nose dive. Fx for you!!


----------



## Weebles

I'm so confused this month over ovulation. First my app and my opk's weren't matching. BD anyway. Then opk's seemed to match my body so okay, the app was off this month. BD again and again. But now my cervix is softer than ever so did my body really even match the opk's?? I can BD anymore, I just can't. I'm still testing on the 28th but I clearly have no idea what's going on. I don't even know if I have a real shot or not. Sorry, I just needed to vent, I'm feeling frustrated. 

Oh and gratz Florence. :)


----------



## tinymumma

Congrats Florence!!! H&H 9 months to you xx 
Well I'm out :( Had some stringy brown cm last night and figured I'd put a liner on just incase. Glad I did, AF showed up this morning in full force :cry: I was so sure this was the month. Oh well, onto cycle #7 then. Ultrasound tomorrow to see what's going on with my pains. Definitely going to get a BBT tomorrow as well so this months O confusion doesn't happen again!!


----------



## Pne1985

This is the first ovulation test I've ever done. Just bought it randomly because I have been cramping and I feel like I'm ovulating so I thought, "what the hell!?". Is anyone familiar with these ones? By the picture and explanation, it seems positive to me. I'm on cd11.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160119_152725.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks ladies.. I just don't know what to think right now.. I had very light pink spotting yesterday but when I checked CM is was dark brownish pink looking.. Well today it was alot more than yesterday and then by lunch time it was a bright red blood (sorry if tmi) :shy: So figured ok AF came early :shrug::cry: so used a tampon.. about 4 hours later when I got home went to bathroom there was barely anything on it :wacko::dohh: and wipe and there was nothing there no pink or anything.. WTH is going on.. My LP is normally 14days I always light spot the day before af and my temp would dip..No temp dip and now the spotting seems to be gone.. I did't put another tampon in. Guess I'll check before my first class starts :wacko:


----------



## kksy9b

Hoping its a good sign Ash!


----------



## Angel5000

Ash - hoping this is a good sign!!! :hugs: 



Pne1985 said:


> This is the first ovulation test I've ever done. Just bought it randomly because I have been cramping and I feel like I'm ovulating so I thought, "what the hell!?". Is anyone familiar with these ones? By the picture and explanation, it seems positive to me. I'm on cd11.

That looks positive or very close to positive.


----------



## AshNAmber

Sooo 5 hours of classes later came home bathroom wipe nothing check cm and very very very light pink looked kinda yellow orangish :wacko: DW talked me into taking a test BFN of course wasnt expecting anything else.. Guess I'll see what my temps do tonight.. If AF is about to finally show my temp will definitely dip tonight.. This is Annoying.


----------



## Angel5000

Ash - keeping fX that it is just IB and nothing else! Let us know how it goes! I'll be stalking your chart. :)


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Hey guys! So I tested today, my period is due on Friday, but this showed up!! :happydance:

https://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu225/liannebarnabe/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01-19%2012.39.51_zpsy7swibki.jpg

Sooo many emotions!! However so excited, both me and OH! He is so extremely happy to become a dad it's always been a dream of his! :cloud9: 

I wasn't symptom spotting at all but the only thing I found very odd was that usually my boobies hurt 8 days before my period and they haven't hurt yet! That's the only thing I've noticed. 

I hope everyone gets their BFP this month or as soon as possible :flower: xoxoxo


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Icecreamtwist and florence.


----------



## skycastles

Congrats ice cream twist and florence! Nice to see lots of bfps in this thread.
Ash, fingers crossed for you.. hope there's a nice surprise for you by the weekend.. update us :)


----------



## krissie328

Pne1985 said:


> This is the first ovulation test I've ever done. Just bought it randomly because I have been cramping and I feel like I'm ovulating so I thought, "what the hell!?". Is anyone familiar with these ones? By the picture and explanation, it seems positive to me. I'm on cd11.

Definitely positive!


----------



## florence_

Congrats icecreamtwists and baby dust to everyone else this is a lucky thread xxx


----------



## darkriver

4dpo according to my opks. Test date has put me at 31st. I am so impatient.


----------



## AshNAmber

:happydance:Congrats to all the BFP's that happened the last few days :happydance: Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9:

AFM. Yeah Nose dive temp. So just as I suspected. Just spotting until AF decides to fully show.. She needs to come on so I can get ready for round 3 :cry: oh well.. This round will be more relaxed.. I'm letting my VIP membership with FF go so that way I don't symptom spot and stress over points and percentages.. Will stick to my temps. Just feeling blah :cry:


----------



## Pne1985

Congratulations on all of the positives happening on here!! :)

Thanks krissie and Angel for the respond!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations ladies!

Sorry AshnAmber - it is so frustrating :( the worst bit about temping is when you get that dive and it ruins all the excitement. 

AF has just finished so we are game on :) used our conceive plus lube for the first time last night and DH loved it (he doesn't know its baby making lube :haha: just thinks I surprised him with a new brand) so fingers crossed it makes a difference this month. I'm so ready to be pregnant now!!


----------



## Angel5000

Ash - :hugs: so sorry :( 

Icecreamtwist - congrats!!!!! 

AFM - I feel like my libido is just dead. I am not interested in sex or anything right now. :( I don't know what's going on. I'm sure once I get +opk I will be able to muster up but right now I'm jus so blah. And tired. Of course AF just finished over the weekend so that's been part of it but we don't BD a lot in the TWW (I think at that point I'm usually worn out :haha: ) so it's been over 3 weeks and I'm just not feeling up to it. :/


----------



## chocolatechip

Haven't been in here in a while since we're on a short break but it's SO great to see all the BFPs! Congrats to all those who have gotten a positive recently :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

icecreamtwist said:


> hey guys! So i tested today, my period is due on friday, but this showed up!! :happydance:
> 
> https://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu225/liannebarnabe/mobile%20uploads/2016-01-19%2012.39.51_zpsy7swibki.jpg
> 
> sooo many emotions!! However so excited, both me and oh! He is so extremely happy to become a dad it's always been a dream of his! :cloud9:
> 
> I wasn't symptom spotting at all but the only thing i found very odd was that usually my boobies hurt 8 days before my period and they haven't hurt yet! That's the only thing i've noticed.
> 
> I hope everyone gets their bfp this month or as soon as possible :flower: Xoxoxo



congrats!


----------



## MsRipple

Woohoo ice cream twist !!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I had a huge temp drop this am - I'd love to chalk it up to early implantation, but I had the same temp drop (for the first time) two cycles ago and bfn. I guess some cycles I have a stronger secondary estrogen surge?


----------



## LuLu15

:thumbup: h&h nine months to all you ladies that got your bfp!! 


Afm: Well I caved at 10dpo...I guess this is smu because I woke up at 3 am and had to use the restroom. Well :bfn: anyway. I know I'm not out until the :witch: shows but I just feel out :cry: :nope: I need to get more FRER today and will test again on the 24th if af doesn't show.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Trr

Ash- sorry about that dip. It always ruins everything. 

Florence and ice cream- congrats ladies!

AFM- got my pre o dip just like every month so it's o day, I'm waiting to POAS and for my cervix to open so I can get those spermies in there. I usually ovulate the same day as my positive so thank goodness hubby is home with me today. 

Gonna catch that egg hopefully.


----------



## Trr

Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.

I use them and they kinda work for me.


----------



## Angel5000

I got some EWcm today! :happydance: Hopefully that means I should O in the next week (or 10 days ish).


----------



## kksy9b

Started spotting tonight so I'm out. Best of luck to everyone still in and congrats again to all the BFPs!


----------



## Icecreamtwist

KK so sorry hun !! :hugs: <3

Thank you ladies! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats Florence and icecreamtwist! 

Temp spike for me this morning so I'm now in the tww again! Assuming I'm 1dpo...waiting for ff to confirm xx


----------



## Kristanna

I had a chemical last month...I bd 2 days before ovulation , had all the early symptoms but I guess implantation just wasn't successful :(... I really thought that would be my month...anyway this month I dh and I had a quickie (dh is in the army so he isn't always there) 3 days before ovulation...well I'm quite unsure on whether we were successful or not but last month, I already started having "symptoms" but not this month and I noticed that when we bd Las month, ovulation pain seemed to last for 3 days but this time around the pain was there just on the day I ovulated so maybe the egg didn't fertilize...Im just really sad on the inside and I don't get why I should be having trouble ttc..Im just so tired of congratulating people on their bfps, I apologize if I seem rude really, and when they have babies...Im tired if being that ' aunty Krista' to everyone's kids you know..


----------



## AshNAmber

Trr said:


> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.

Yes ma'am.. We use a little bit of preseed with the :spermy: to make sure we get it all out of the syringe and right after AI I use a softcup DW will make me "happy" :shy: and then I leave the soft cup in for 12 hours.. Did that 3 times.. :wacko: 

As of today witch still hasn't fully showed up just spotting here and there.. It's annoying :growlmad:


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.
> 
> Yes ma'am.. We use a little bit of preseed with the :spermy: to make sure we get it all out of the syringe and right after AI I use a softcup DW will make me "happy" :shy: and then I leave the soft cup in for 12 hours.. Did that 3 times.. :wacko:
> 
> As of today witch still hasn't fully showed up just spotting here and there.. It's annoying :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ash, have you had your progesterone checked? I heard that you could have low progesterone if you spot a few days before AF.

I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.


----------



## Weebles

MrsRose168 said:


> Ash, have you had your progesterone checked? I heard that you could have low progesterone if you spot a few days before AF.
> 
> I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.

Can I budge in and ask how long you were trying for before your dr tested you? I'm not quite 35 but I've spotted before AF for years.. And I had what I thought was a 12 day leutal phase but now that I'm ttc and with using opk's I found out I'm ovulating later than I thought so it's only a 10 day LP. I have about 8 tops days before I start spotting so I'm worried.


----------



## MrsRose168

Weebles said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> Ash, have you had your progesterone checked? I heard that you could have low progesterone if you spot a few days before AF.
> 
> I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.
> 
> Can I budge in and ask how long you were trying for before your dr tested you? I'm not quite 35 but I've spotted before AF for years.. And I had what I thought was a 12 day leutal phase but now that I'm ttc and with using opk's I found out I'm ovulating later than I thought so it's only a 10 day LP. I have about 8 tops days before I start spotting so I'm worried.Click to expand...

Hi Weebles, we've been TTC for 3 cycles and 2 of those were CPs. She tested my progesterone when I came in for blood work for both CPs. I would call and tell them you want it checked--can't do any harm. My dr did mention that supplementing with progesterone was considered controversial, but I'm not sure why. I've read lots of success stories on here and other places, plus it doesn't do any harm so I don't see why is considered controversial. Let me know what the doctor says!


----------



## LuLu15

11dpo fmu...anyone see anything or am I just going crazy? :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kksy9b

I Dont see anyhing but I'm in my phone so can't see it too clearly


----------



## LuLu15

I think I'm just crazy lol


----------



## Hope9

Hello Krissie, I am on DPO 7 and will be doing my test on 25th/26th of this month. I have no symptoms till now :-( So, probably I am out of the game. Keeping my fingers crossed. Baby dust to all the beautiful ladies waiting for the second pink line to show. :dust:


----------



## Frizzabelle

LuLu15 said:


> 11dpo fmu...anyone see anything or am I just going crazy? :dohh:

I actually think I can see something but I do get terrible 'line eye'. I'm sure it's similar to the first positive I had at 11dpo with my second son xx

Good luck!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Trr said:


> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.




MrsRose168 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.
> 
> Yes ma'am.. We use a little bit of preseed with the :spermy: to make sure we get it all out of the syringe and right after AI I use a softcup DW will make me "happy" :shy: and then I leave the soft cup in for 12 hours.. Did that 3 times.. :wacko:
> 
> As of today witch still hasn't fully showed up just spotting here and there.. It's annoying :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ash, have you had your progesterone checked? I heard that you could have low progesterone if you spot a few days before AF.
> 
> I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.Click to expand...


No never been tested for that.. I usually only started spotting the day before AF.. This is the first time it has been days before AF because i have yet to actually have a flow yet :wacko: .. I'm going to look further into this. I read that taking 750 mg vitamin C per day (increased progesterone 77% and improved fertility) So I may try this along with my prenatal that I already take. Because all the other symptoms I don't have my temps stay elevated through my LP with usually one dip in the middle that always makes me think ID. and my LP so far is usually 14 days.. Thank you for this information.. One of my friends is trying to tell me she thinks I had a chemical mc :cry: I have no idea what to think about that.


----------



## LuLu15

Frizzabelle said:


> LuLu15 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo fmu...anyone see anything or am I just going crazy? :dohh:
> 
> I actually think I can see something but I do get terrible 'line eye'. I'm sure it's similar to the first positive I had at 11dpo with my second son xx
> 
> Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thank you! My line eye is getting to me too! Haha.


----------



## Weebles

MrsRose168 said:


> Hi Weebles, we've been TTC for 3 cycles and 2 of those were CPs. She tested my progesterone when I came in for blood work for both CPs. I would call and tell them you want it checked--can't do any harm. My dr did mention that supplementing with progesterone was considered controversial, but I'm not sure why. I've read lots of success stories on here and other places, plus it doesn't do any harm so I don't see why is considered controversial. Let me know what the doctor says!

Thanks MrsRose! I will call for sure if I don't get a bfp this month, if it's something that can be easily corrected I'd rather find out asap. When I went in for my regular exam and to discuss ttc I was given a phamplet on progesterone injections to receive later on in a pregnancy because my first was preterm. There were some scary side effects but he felt it was because the studies were done on women in a higher risk group to begin with. It made sense to me but the controversy might be along the same line as supplementing with progesterone while ttc. Good luck!


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am.. We use a little bit of preseed with the :spermy: to make sure we get it all out of the syringe and right after AI I use a softcup DW will make me "happy" :shy: and then I leave the soft cup in for 12 hours.. Did that 3 times.. :wacko:
> 
> As of today witch still hasn't fully showed up just spotting here and there.. It's annoying :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ash, have you had your progesterone checked? I heard that you could have low progesterone if you spot a few days before AF.
> 
> I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No never been tested for that.. I usually only started spotting the day before AF.. This is the first time it has been days before AF because i have yet to actually have a flow yet :wacko: .. I'm going to look further into this. I read that taking 750 mg vitamin C per day (increased progesterone 77% and improved fertility) So I may try this along with my prenatal that I already take. Because all the other symptoms I don't have my temps stay elevated through my LP with usually one dip in the middle that always makes me think ID. and my LP so far is usually 14 days.. Thank you for this information.. One of my friends is trying to tell me she thinks I had a chemical mc :cry: I have no idea what to think about that.Click to expand...

Why does she think you had a CP? With both of mine, the lines were very very faint and never got darker. With the second one, they turned negative before I started bleeding. I didn't keep testing with the first one so that may have turned negative before I started bleeding but don't know for sure.


----------



## Kiki1993

Goes to show your not out till the witch shows! Today I am 8 days late for AF and finally got my BFP!!! :D


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulatuons Kiki!


----------



## LuLu15

Yay!! Congrats Kiki!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats kiki!


----------



## skycastles

Wow congrats kiki! :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Tested again this morning and :BFP: is stronger than even yesterday night &#55357;&#56397; Going to buy the one that says how far on you are because I think I ovulated really late hence the late positive :)


----------



## Kiki1993

the tests :) (phone would only let me upload one photo?)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## skycastles

Kiki, was this your first cycle trying?


----------



## x__amour

My period just started so I'm out for January but that's okay!

I was on the pill for the past almost 2 years and I just got my first period off the pill so now I'm excited my body has kicked back into gear and I can start tracking properly! Actually going to call this new cycle cycle one since it's my first period off the pill and now I'll know next month if I am late for real.

Wishing lots of BFPs for you ladies and if not, I'll see you in February! :hugs:


----------



## Kiki1993

Yeah first cycle (been waiting to try for four years though) .. I thought it would take longer because I was on the pill for seven years but thankfully I must have been lucky. Was a little worried because of how late I got my positive but I googled it and probably means I ovulated a lot later in cycle :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations Kiki! xx


----------



## Pne1985

Congrats Kiki!!


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsRose168 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am.. We use a little bit of preseed with the :spermy: to make sure we get it all out of the syringe and right after AI I use a softcup DW will make me "happy" :shy: and then I leave the soft cup in for 12 hours.. Did that 3 times.. :wacko:
> 
> As of today witch still hasn't fully showed up just spotting here and there.. It's annoying :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ash, have you had your progesterone checked? I heard that you could have low progesterone if you spot a few days before AF.
> 
> I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No never been tested for that.. I usually only started spotting the day before AF.. This is the first time it has been days before AF because i have yet to actually have a flow yet :wacko: .. I'm going to look further into this. I read that taking 750 mg vitamin C per day (increased progesterone 77% and improved fertility) So I may try this along with my prenatal that I already take. Because all the other symptoms I don't have my temps stay elevated through my LP with usually one dip in the middle that always makes me think ID. and my LP so far is usually 14 days.. Thank you for this information.. One of my friends is trying to tell me she thinks I had a chemical mc :cry: I have no idea what to think about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Why does she think you had a CP? With both of mine, the lines were very very faint and never got darker. With the second one, they turned negative before I started bleeding. I didn't keep testing with the first one so that may have turned negative before I started bleeding but don't know for sure.Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP KiKi :happydance: Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months!! 


I have no idea honestly. I know she had a couple MC's when she was trying years ago so maybe she was going by what I was saying and comparing them :shrug: But AF finally came all the way yesterday.. I think im going to get the progesterone creme.. Can that hurt me if I don't need it? I'm also going to try the Vitamin C to help boost everything as well.. I was going to take Vitex but I read that if you have a normal period it could actually mess it up and for the most part mine is normal.. I looked back on FF to see how I spot before and its usually 1 or 2 days before AF shows with the occasion of a 3 or 4 day so maybe this cream will do me some good :shrug::wacko:


----------



## KittieB

Hi, please can I join in? I've just started using b&b again! This month is our first month TTC. I'm currently on cd27 but my cycles range from 28 to 38 days. I think I'm currently 10dpo but I don't know for sure. I've been feeling nauseous constantly for the last week. I was nauseous very very early on with my sons pregnancy too. I've started testing but so far getting bfns. When do you think I should have got a BFP by? I'm really worried that if this nausea isn't pregnancy what is it?! Any advice?

Congratulations to everyone that has got BFPs!


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am.. We use a little bit of preseed with the :spermy: to make sure we get it all out of the syringe and right after AI I use a softcup DW will make me "happy" :shy: and then I leave the soft cup in for 12 hours.. Did that 3 times.. :wacko:
> 
> As of today witch still hasn't fully showed up just spotting here and there.. It's annoying :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ash, have you had your progesterone checked? I heard that you could have low progesterone if you spot a few days before AF.
> 
> I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No never been tested for that.. I usually only started spotting the day before AF.. This is the first time it has been days before AF because i have yet to actually have a flow yet :wacko: .. I'm going to look further into this. I read that taking 750 mg vitamin C per day (increased progesterone 77% and improved fertility) So I may try this along with my prenatal that I already take. Because all the other symptoms I don't have my temps stay elevated through my LP with usually one dip in the middle that always makes me think ID. and my LP so far is usually 14 days.. Thank you for this information.. One of my friends is trying to tell me she thinks I had a chemical mc :cry: I have no idea what to think about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Why does she think you had a CP? With both of mine, the lines were very very faint and never got darker. With the second one, they turned negative before I started bleeding. I didn't keep testing with the first one so that may have turned negative before I started bleeding but don't know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your BFP KiKi :happydance: Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months!!
> 
> 
> I have no idea honestly. I know she had a couple MC's when she was trying years ago so maybe she was going by what I was saying and comparing them :shrug: But AF finally came all the way yesterday.. I think im going to get the progesterone creme.. Can that hurt me if I don't need it? I'm also going to try the Vitamin C to help boost everything as well.. I was going to take Vitex but I read that if you have a normal period it could actually mess it up and for the most part mine is normal.. I looked back on FF to see how I spot before and its usually 1 or 2 days before AF shows with the occasion of a 3 or 4 day so maybe this cream will do me some good :shrug::wacko:Click to expand...

I'm sorry the witch got you this month. Honestly, I don't know enough about progesterone to know if it's okay to take even if nothing is wrong with it. Can you ask your dr to just check your levels for you? It's a simple blood test that I've had done alongside my HCG tests. I think it'd be helpful for you to know what you're working with. At the very least, you can rule it out.


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsRose168 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am.. We use a little bit of preseed with the :spermy: to make sure we get it all out of the syringe and right after AI I use a softcup DW will make me "happy" :shy: and then I leave the soft cup in for 12 hours.. Did that 3 times.. :wacko:
> 
> As of today witch still hasn't fully showed up just spotting here and there.. It's annoying :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ash, have you had your progesterone checked? I heard that you could have low progesterone if you spot a few days before AF.
> 
> I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No never been tested for that.. I usually only started spotting the day before AF.. This is the first time it has been days before AF because i have yet to actually have a flow yet :wacko: .. I'm going to look further into this. I read that taking 750 mg vitamin C per day (increased progesterone 77% and improved fertility) So I may try this along with my prenatal that I already take. Because all the other symptoms I don't have my temps stay elevated through my LP with usually one dip in the middle that always makes me think ID. and my LP so far is usually 14 days.. Thank you for this information.. One of my friends is trying to tell me she thinks I had a chemical mc :cry: I have no idea what to think about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Why does she think you had a CP? With both of mine, the lines were very very faint and never got darker. With the second one, they turned negative before I started bleeding. I didn't keep testing with the first one so that may have turned negative before I started bleeding but don't know for sure.Click to expand...




MrsRose168 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I can't remember but are you using soft cups by chance? I have heard that they can help with insemination.
> 
> I use them and they kinda work for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am.. We use a little bit of preseed with the :spermy: to make sure we get it all out of the syringe and right after AI I use a softcup DW will make me "happy" :shy: and then I leave the soft cup in for 12 hours.. Did that 3 times.. :wacko:
> 
> As of today witch still hasn't fully showed up just spotting here and there.. It's annoying :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ash, have you had your progesterone checked? I heard that you could have low progesterone if you spot a few days before AF.
> 
> I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No never been tested for that.. I usually only started spotting the day before AF.. This is the first time it has been days before AF because i have yet to actually have a flow yet :wacko: .. I'm going to look further into this. I read that taking 750 mg vitamin C per day (increased progesterone 77% and improved fertility) So I may try this along with my prenatal that I already take. Because all the other symptoms I don't have my temps stay elevated through my LP with usually one dip in the middle that always makes me think ID. and my LP so far is usually 14 days.. Thank you for this information.. One of my friends is trying to tell me she thinks I had a chemical mc :cry: I have no idea what to think about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Why does she think you had a CP? With both of mine, the lines were very very faint and never got darker. With the second one, they turned negative before I started bleeding. I didn't keep testing with the first one so that may have turned negative before I started bleeding but don't know for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your BFP KiKi :happydance: Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months!!
> 
> 
> I have no idea honestly. I know she had a couple MC's when she was trying years ago so maybe she was going by what I was saying and comparing them :shrug: But AF finally came all the way yesterday.. I think im going to get the progesterone creme.. Can that hurt me if I don't need it? I'm also going to try the Vitamin C to help boost everything as well.. I was going to take Vitex but I read that if you have a normal period it could actually mess it up and for the most part mine is normal.. I looked back on FF to see how I spot before and its usually 1 or 2 days before AF shows with the occasion of a 3 or 4 day so maybe this cream will do me some good :shrug::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry the witch got you this month. Honestly, I don't know enough about progesterone to know if it's okay to take even if nothing is wrong with it. Can you ask your dr to just check your levels for you? It's a simple blood test that I've had done alongside my HCG tests. I think it'd be helpful for you to know what you're working with. At the very least, you can rule it out.Click to expand...


I'm going to see if I can get it done either today or this weekend.. I may still do the viatmin C just because that really can't hurt me


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Hey ladies! Here is a new picture of today's test, it's getting darker! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-22 09.03.29.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LuLu15

I'm out! Af showed early this morning. Actually really bummed about it. On to February! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Angel5000

KiKi - Congrats!!!! :happydance: So it took 8 days late before a BFP showed? Or you didn't test until later? (sorry I haven't been following as well as I should have)

Ash - Sorry about AF. Not sure why your friend thinks you are having a chemical. With both of my chemicals I got a faint line and it never got darker and then within a couple days I started spotting and then AF came. So if you haven't gotten a line then I wouldn't think you are having a chemical. 

LuLu - Sorry, :( 



MrsRose168 said:


> I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.

Ooh I really need to get my progesterone checked! My dr won't do the tests because of insurance coverage, she says has to send me to the fertility clinic (though I wonder if she just checks progesterone if that would be different than running all the tests) and she doesn't want to do that til I'm at a year. However, once I hit Feb I can ask for a referral.


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> KiKi - Congrats!!!! :happydance: So it took 8 days late before a BFP showed? Or you didn't test until later? (sorry I haven't been following as well as I should have)
> 
> Ash - Sorry about AF. Not sure why your friend thinks you are having a chemical. With both of my chemicals I got a faint line and it never got darker and then within a couple days I started spotting and then AF came. So if you haven't gotten a line then I wouldn't think you are having a chemical.
> 
> LuLu - Sorry, :(
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> I just found out I have low progesterone and it could be the cause of my back to back CPs so I'm trying to learn as much about it as possible. Doc wrote me a Rx for progesterone which I plan to start next time I O.
> 
> Ooh I really need to get my progesterone checked! My dr won't do the tests because of insurance coverage, she says has to send me to the fertility clinic (though I wonder if she just checks progesterone if that would be different than running all the tests) and she doesn't want to do that til I'm at a year. However, once I hit Feb I can ask for a referral.Click to expand...

Oh man, that stinks. You may also want to check with your general practitioner to see if they'll do it if your OBGYN is being weird about it. My GP tested for it randomly when he did my annual checkup (before I was even TTC). When I've had my HCG and Progesterone checked at the OBGYN it's only been $3 out of pocket! Though I'm sure the more advanced genetics tests, etc. will be costly. STILL waiting to hear back from the dr on what tests she recommends DH and I have done.


----------



## Angel5000

Well, I see my general practitioner for my gyno stuff as well, so I don't have a separate gynecologist. My previous doctor was an OBGYN who also happened to do general practitioner work (he ran two difference practices) and so it was perfect but he retired (and I had a switch in insurance at the same time) so by the time I finally found a new doctor that I liked I just stuck with her for my annual pap smear and exam. I only found her a couple months ago so when I brought up my TTC issues she said to give it another month and when I reach 11 months to let her know and she'll start the referral work. Since I will O probably by the end of the month I figure if I don't get my BFP this cycle I'll call her and ask for referral.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry to the ladies who got af... Keeping my fingers crossed this next cycle is luckier for you! &#55356;&#57152;

I got my crosshairs on ff today..annoyed with myself for not bding on o+1 but too late now..hopefully I'm covered anyway xx


----------



## Newmama2016

Cd 10+12 frer stark negative. Waiting for Af now will arrive Wednesday or Friday.


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies! 

I got my bfp today at 5dp5dt or 10dpo :)

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/wvBt8F.jpg


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on the bfps ladies!
I am waiting to O - any time now is fine with me because we BD'd last night :haha: normally it happens around CD18 so may have a few more days to wait
Really want to give it our best shot this month - baby would be due in October and would be nice if he/she was not newborn at Christmas for the sake of my older boy. Although I wouldn't say no to a Christmas baby if we don't conceive this cycle/next. Just getting bored of waiting I guess!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations miss cassie! 

I'm now 6dpo. Bbt dipped yesterday but is back up today but think temps may be off as I've got a sore throat and chest and stuffy nose. 
Going to try not to test until 13dpo at the earliest!! xx


----------



## Angel5000

So on Sunday morning my advanced jumped from being open circle (low) to a solid (peak). I'm like WTF! Apparently I started testing too late and it wasn't able to detect the estrogen surge. I have never had a peak or +OPK before CD15 so I thought i was okay. Saturday's IC was really dark but not quite positive, same with Sunday morning and Sunday evening. Managed to BD Sunday night when we got home (we had a 3 hour drive). I'm frustrated that I wasn't able to temp Saturday or Sunday because my thermometer died so I'll have a hard time telling where my shift was. :(

Based on temperatures from yesterday and today though I am assuming that I definitely O'd over the weekend, probably Sunday. Not sure how FF will do CH without those temps but we'll see. 

I'm not entirely optimistic about this month, but hoping. FX. We BD on O-4 and O day, which isn't as much as I'd like but considering I had a root canal and we were out of town in between it wasn't bad and we still have a chance. I hope. :) 

Test day: Feb 7 (14DPO).


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> So on Sunday morning my advanced jumped from being open circle (low) to a solid (peak). I'm like WTF! Apparently I started testing too late and it wasn't able to detect the estrogen surge. I have never had a peak or +OPK before CD15 so I thought i was okay. Saturday's IC was really dark but not quite positive, same with Sunday morning and Sunday evening. Managed to BD Sunday night when we got home (we had a 3 hour drive). I'm frustrated that I wasn't able to temp Saturday or Sunday because my thermometer died so I'll have a hard time telling where my shift was. :(
> 
> Based on temperatures from yesterday and today though I am assuming that I definitely O'd over the weekend, probably Sunday. Not sure how FF will do CH without those temps but we'll see.
> 
> I'm not entirely optimistic about this month, but hoping. FX. We BD on O-4 and O day, which isn't as much as I'd like but considering I had a root canal and we were out of town in between it wasn't bad and we still have a chance. I hope. :)
> 
> Test day: Feb 7 (14DPO).

Good luck, Angel! Hope February is your month for a BFP. Keep us posted!

I did an OPK last night for S&Gs on CD9, even though I didn't O until CD19-CD22 the last couple cycles. But I wanted to start checking just in case my cycle is wonky due to the CP. To my surprise there was a very faint line there. Oh, and I should mention that my HCG has been less than 5 for about a week. I'll keeping doing the OPKs--very curious to see if the lines progress or if it was just a fluke.


----------



## krissie328

MrsRose168 said:


> I did an OPK last night for S&Gs on CD9, even though I didn't O until CD19-CD22 the last couple cycles. But I wanted to start checking just in case my cycle is wonky due to the CP. To my surprise there was a very faint line there. Oh, and I should mention that my HCG has been less than 5 for about a week. I'll keeping doing the OPKs--very curious to see if the lines progress or if it was just a fluke.

I always have a faint line no matter when I test. Really you shouldn't watch opks for progression. For some reason they don't work that way. This cycle I had a really dark test on CD 16, very negative on CD 17 and positive on CD 18. They are tricky for sure. 

Angel- We are super close in our cycle this time. Fx for you hun!


----------



## Weebles

Congrats MissCassie! Was 10 dpo the first day you tested?


----------



## MrsRose168

krissie328 said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> I did an OPK last night for S&Gs on CD9, even though I didn't O until CD19-CD22 the last couple cycles. But I wanted to start checking just in case my cycle is wonky due to the CP. To my surprise there was a very faint line there. Oh, and I should mention that my HCG has been less than 5 for about a week. I'll keeping doing the OPKs--very curious to see if the lines progress or if it was just a fluke.
> 
> I always have a faint line no matter when I test. Really you shouldn't watch opks for progression. For some reason they don't work that way. This cycle I had a really dark test on CD 16, very negative on CD 17 and positive on CD 18. They are tricky for sure.
> 
> Angel- We are super close in our cycle this time. Fx for you hun!Click to expand...

Really? That's interesting. I tested a couple days ago and it was stark white. I monitored my OPKs last month too b/c again, I wasn't sure when I'd O after December's CP and it was pretty spot on. Though I realize that sometimes your body gears up to O and then doesn't, and then gears up a few days later which causes some of the fluctuations with the darkness of the OPKs. I started temping on Saturday so I'm hoping both of those combined will give me a good idea of what's going on!


----------



## krissie328

I think opks with temping are really the best way to go!! At least for a control freak like me. :haha: It let me know that what I thought were positive on Saturday was not. My true positive came on Monday. And today I have a temp spike. I am certain yesterday was o day.


----------



## Frizzabelle

I have a quick question...
Do you ladies experience 'twinges' in your uterus during the tww in bfn cycles?
This is only my second cycle off bcp so I don't know what's 'normal' for me. I had cramps last month but not these twingey feelings I'm having now at 6dpo. Also getting lots of creamy cm.....and I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot lol xx


----------



## MissCassie

Weebles said:


> Congrats MissCassie! Was 10 dpo the first day you tested?

Thank you : ) i tested 9dpo and there was a super duper squinter.


----------



## florence_

Frizzabelle said:


> I have a quick question...
> Do you ladies experience 'twinges' in your uterus during the tww in bfn cycles?
> This is only my second cycle off bcp so I don't know what's 'normal' for me. I had cramps last month but not these twingey feelings I'm having now at 6dpo. Also getting lots of creamy cm.....and I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot lol xx

That was one of my main differences!! I knew it wasn't cramps it was pulling almost like stretching but dull. Fxd for u xx


----------



## Angel5000

Feeling like crap today. Super emotional yesterday, couldn't stop crying, which led to not sleeping well, which led to feeling like crap today. I left work early and have been sleeping most of the afternoon. We have a 3 hour drive this evening and then back tomorrow (ugh) and I'm not looking forward ot any of it. I'm so very irritable and emotional today. 


MrsRose - Like Krissie said, you usually can't watch OPKs for progression. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. I've had some cycles where mine did progress, but others where it was close to positive, then stark white and then the next day blazing positive. 

Krissie - cycle buddies! :happydance: FX for us both. :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> I have a quick question...
> Do you ladies experience 'twinges' in your uterus during the tww in bfn cycles?
> This is only my second cycle off bcp so I don't know what's 'normal' for me. I had cramps last month but not these twingey feelings I'm having now at 6dpo. Also getting lots of creamy cm.....and I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot lol xx

I assume you mean BFP cycles :) And yes, last time I noticed cramp-like feelings and twinges in my pelvic region starting 4dpo. They tapered off over the next few days and then came back again. Unfortunately mine ended in a CP (turns out I have low progesterone) but FX this is a good sign for you!


----------



## Pne1985

florence_ said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick question...
> Do you ladies experience 'twinges' in your uterus during the tww in bfn cycles?
> This is only my second cycle off bcp so I don't know what's 'normal' for me. I had cramps last month but not these twingey feelings I'm having now at 6dpo. Also getting lots of creamy cm.....and I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot lol xx
> 
> That was one of my main differences!! I knew it wasn't cramps it was pulling almost like stretching but dull. Fxd for u xxClick to expand...

I feel the same way and I'm around 6/7dpo. Mine seems to be going to me back/outside of my hips. And I'm super gassy since yesterday! I try to not symptom spot either and the more I learn, the more I question! Haha


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you all! 
I wish I had written down my symptoms from my last two pregnancies but with the first I wasn't looking out for them...I only tested because I had one huge blue vein in my boob and a child I was looking after kept telling his mum that I had a baby in my tummy! So crazy.
With my second I remember having a 5 minute wave of nausea plus really hot bbs but I don't remember any twinges/cramps. 
You all give me hope for this month! :) xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry you're feeling so crap Angel, I hope you're feeling better real soon xx


----------



## Newmama2016

Bfn for me in January Af arrived so cd1


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry newmama :( xx


----------



## Newmama2016

Frizzabelle said:


> Sorry newmama :( xx

Can't even try for 2 months :growlmad: since I am traveling to Mexico and it is on the list for pregnant women to avoid in any trimester since they have 18 cases of zika virus :cry: , talked to my doctor about doing a medicated iui but he doesn't seem to think it will help since I had a really good progesterone level on cd 22 8 dpo. i am doing this on my own with donor sperm and its spendy :shrug:. I have had two failed cycles have to wait two cycles out completely and only one sample left to try for :baby:.


----------



## MumDreamz

I'm out. :gun::witch:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Newmama2016 said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Sorry newmama :( xx
> 
> Can't even try for 2 months :growlmad: since I am traveling to Mexico and it is on the list for pregnant women to avoid in any trimester since they have 18 cases of zika virus :cry: , talked to my doctor about doing a medicated iui but he doesn't seem to think it will help since I had a really good progesterone level on cd 22 8 dpo. i am doing this on my own with donor sperm and its spendy :shrug:. I have had two failed cycles have to wait two cycles out completely and only one sample left to try for :baby:.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, I really wish u loads of luck on the next cycle you try! Keep positive :hugs: xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry mumdreamz! xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Pne1985 said:


> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick question...
> Do you ladies experience 'twinges' in your uterus during the tww in bfn cycles?
> This is only my second cycle off bcp so I don't know what's 'normal' for me. I had cramps last month but not these twingey feelings I'm having now at 6dpo. Also getting lots of creamy cm.....and I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot lol xx
> 
> That was one of my main differences!! I knew it wasn't cramps it was pulling almost like stretching but dull. Fxd for u xxClick to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way and I'm around 6/7dpo. Mine seems to be going to me back/outside of my hips. And I'm super gassy since yesterday! I try to not symptom spot either and the more I learn, the more I question! HahaClick to expand...

Pne, how are you doing? xx


----------



## Pne1985

Frizzabelle said:


> Pne1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick question...
> Do you ladies experience 'twinges' in your uterus during the tww in bfn cycles?
> This is only my second cycle off bcp so I don't know what's 'normal' for me. I had cramps last month but not these twingey feelings I'm having now at 6dpo. Also getting lots of creamy cm.....and I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot lol xx
> 
> That was one of my main differences!! I knew it wasn't cramps it was pulling almost like stretching but dull. Fxd for u xxClick to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way and I'm around 6/7dpo. Mine seems to be going to me back/outside of my hips. And I'm super gassy since yesterday! I try to not symptom spot either and the more I learn, the more I question! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Pne, how are you doing? xxClick to expand...

I'm doing good! Pain in the side and top of my left boob which happens after ovulation and until AF shows. The pain showed up a couple of days ago, so it was a little later than usual. Super irritable and some pulling feelings off and on near ovaries and uterus. Nothing seems too much different than any other month so I feel like this one won't be it. 

How are you?! Any new symptoms?


----------



## MummaBear16

I totally forgot to add my test results! Lol 

It has been out first cycle ttc our second child. I was supposed to test on the 20th for my bday, but decided to wait until the 21st at 11dpo and used a frer.. I ended up with an extremely faint line, which I had no idea whether to believe or not, I tested again at 12dpo with a test that you're not supposed to use until your period is late, and again.. another really faint line. Then at 13dpo I tested with a frer again and got my BFP!!


----------



## krissie328

mummaof1 said:


> I totally forgot to add my test results! Lol
> 
> It has been out first cycle ttc our second child. I was supposed to test on the 20th for my bday, but decided to wait until the 21st at 11dpo and used a frer.. I ended up with an extremely faint line, which I had no idea whether to believe or not, I tested again at 12dpo with a test that you're not supposed to use until your period is late, and again.. another really faint line. Then at 13dpo I tested with a frer again and got my BFP!!

Congrats!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Pne1985 said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pne1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> That was one of my main differences!! I knew it wasn't cramps it was pulling almost like stretching but dull. Fxd for u xx
> 
> I feel the same way and I'm around 6/7dpo. Mine seems to be going to me back/outside of my hips. And I'm super gassy since yesterday! I try to not symptom spot either and the more I learn, the more I question! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Pne, how are you doing? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm doing good! Pain in the side and top of my left boob which happens after ovulation and until AF shows. The pain showed up a couple of days ago, so it was a little later than usual. Super irritable and some pulling feelings off and on near ovaries and uterus. Nothing seems too much different than any other month so I feel like this one won't be it.
> 
> How are you?! Any new symptoms?Click to expand...

I'm the same as you really. 9dpo today...my symptoms aren't too different from last month. I have been really irritable/low mood yesterday. I'm feeling 'out' today even though I still might not have even implanted yet! Haha xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations mummaof1!! xx


----------



## rose.

Congratulations :D
Got a positive OPK today so expect I'll ovulate tomorrow (I normally get positives for 2 days and ovulate on the second)
Just got to get in some BD tonight and tomorrow and then will just have to keep everything crossed :)


----------



## MummaBear16

Thanks Ladies, and good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Pne1985

Congrats mummaof1!! :)


----------



## Pne1985

Frizzabelle said:


> Pne1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pne1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> That was one of my main differences!! I knew it wasn't cramps it was pulling almost like stretching but dull. Fxd for u xx
> 
> I feel the same way and I'm around 6/7dpo. Mine seems to be going to me back/outside of my hips. And I'm super gassy since yesterday! I try to not symptom spot either and the more I learn, the more I question! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Pne, how are you doing? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm doing good! Pain in the side and top of my left boob which happens after ovulation and until AF shows. The pain showed up a couple of days ago, so it was a little later than usual. Super irritable and some pulling feelings off and on near ovaries and uterus. Nothing seems too much different than any other month so I feel like this one won't be it.
> 
> How are you?! Any new symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same as you really. 9dpo today...my symptoms aren't too different from last month. I have been really irritable/low mood yesterday. I'm feeling 'out' today even though I still might not have even implanted yet! Haha xxClick to expand...

We are close together, I'm either 9 or 10dpo! When is AF due for you? And how long after ovulation does implantation occur? 
Last night I was eating ice cream and towards the end and after, my teeth got so sensitive. I remember that happening when I was prego with my son but not until a little later. I think I have been clenching my teeth so maybe that's why!? And of course, everything different with my body, I automatically assume it's pregnancy symptoms! :wacko:


----------



## Frizzabelle

[/QUOTE]I'm the same as you really. 9dpo today...my symptoms aren't too different from last month. I have been really irritable/low mood yesterday. I'm feeling 'out' today even though I still might not have even implanted yet! Haha xx[/QUOTE]

We are close together, I'm either 9 or 10dpo! When is AF due for you? And how long after ovulation does implantation occur? 
Last night I was eating ice cream and towards the end and after, my teeth got so sensitive. I remember that happening when I was prego with my son but not until a little later. I think I have been clenching my teeth so maybe that's why!? And of course, everything different with my body, I automatically assume it's pregnancy symptoms! :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Af is due on the 4th. Implantation usually occurs between 6-12 dpo so it could be happening for us now! Lol.
There have been a few little moments when I have thought I'm having symptoms but it could just be in my head...i feel crazy half the time! xx


----------



## Trr

Also 9dpo here. Tested this morning with a bfn. Not a surprise to me though. Also feeling very out even though af isn't supposed to show until wednesday


----------



## Angel5000

Okay ladies, I am driving myself crazy. 

I don't have accurate CH because I'm having thermometer issues. First the batteries die on the weekend I end up getting my +OPK. Then I get new batteries and Wednesday morning the thermometer itself dies. Like really dies. So at 3DPO I didn't get to temp. Used a normal thermometer yesterday and today while waiting to get a basal (will get it today). Today's temp gave me CH's but based on my temps I think it's off by a day because of the lack of temps so I did an override. Which puts me at 5DPO. 

I'm having some really weird issues. Trying so hard not to symptom spot but this is very new symptoms for me. First nausea - for 3 days. I thought it was a stomach bug but no fever and it comes and goes. Possibly stress though. 

So if we rule that out the next one is breast pain. At 1DPO it was hurting one sided (just left breast on the left side; which is normal for me at about 6DPO until period) but it's getting worse and yesterday both hurt. Not just tender but almost throbbing. And some sharp pains in my left breast. Today I woke up and the soreness in both is bad enough that putting on a bra is incredibly uncomfortable (I've never had this before). 

I swear I'm not trying to symptom spot but the damn breast pain is bad enough that when DH gave me a hug it really hurt! 

Is it even remotely possible to have any signs at 5DPO?! Implantation couldn't even have occurred yet. 

....driving myself nuts!


----------



## Trr

progesterone can cause all the symptoms you are experiencing. Basically I feel like our mind really know that we want it and it tricks us into thinking every single month that we are pregnant. 

I have had every single symptom in the book and even the cycle I got pregnant, I thought I was out because the symptoms were so similar. 

I symptom spot too but I hate that I do it because it gives me glimmers of hope and I hate getting my hopes up because af always shows.


----------



## rose.

I convince myself every month too Trr - in fact when I got pregnant with my son the only thing that was different was the amount of CM I still had around 10dpo - usually by then it is thick and creamy but it was more watery and that continued for a good few weeks after I got my BFP.


----------



## Trr

Yep. I went back and looked at my posts in my other threads and when I was pregnant my only symptoms where sore boobs and creamy cm, which I have every single month.


----------



## MumDreamz

We're in the same boat, sort of. I too just made this difficult decision. I knew it would be a one in a million chance since we've been waiting forever. I cried when I told DH that I didn't want our miracle baby to conceive when I'll risk its life when I'm in Mexico. I don't even know how to do it. I feel like I'm missing my only chance even though thats ridiculous. I keep crying about it. :cry:





Newmama2016 said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Sorry newmama :( xx
> 
> Can't even try for 2 months :growlmad: since I am traveling to Mexico and it is on the list for pregnant women to avoid in any trimester since they have 18 cases of zika virus :cry: , talked to my doctor about doing a medicated iui but he doesn't seem to think it will help since I had a really good progesterone level on cd 22 8 dpo. i am doing this on my own with donor sperm and its spendy :shrug:. I have had two failed cycles have to wait two cycles out completely and only one sample left to try for :baby:.Click to expand...


----------



## MrsRose168

MumDreamz said:


> We're in the same boat, sort of. I too just made this difficult decision. I knew it would be a one in a million chance since we've been waiting forever. I cried when I told DH that I didn't want our miracle baby to conceive when I'll risk its life when I'm in Mexico. I don't even know how to do it. I feel like I'm missing my only chance even though thats ridiculous. I keep crying about it. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newmama2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Sorry newmama :( xx
> 
> Can't even try for 2 months :growlmad: since I am traveling to Mexico and it is on the list for pregnant women to avoid in any trimester since they have 18 cases of zika virus :cry: , talked to my doctor about doing a medicated iui but he doesn't seem to think it will help since I had a really good progesterone level on cd 22 8 dpo. i am doing this on my own with donor sperm and its spendy :shrug:. I have had two failed cycles have to wait two cycles out completely and only one sample left to try for :baby:.Click to expand...Click to expand...

I'm sorry you have to put TTC on hold. I guess there's no way to postpone the trip to Mexico?


----------



## Frizzabelle

11 dpo and had my faint bfp this morning! Ahh please stick little bean!! :) xx


----------



## Pne1985

Congratulations Frizzabelle!! That's so exciting! :)

What was your CM like?


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you! Cm still kind of creamy..less of it but (tmi) dries white on my pants so think I'll need panty liners! 
Still such early days so will be testing every morning until I get a decent line and then use a digital! xx


----------



## Trr

Amazing frizzabelle. I'm also 11dpo and tested this morning but got a BFN. My temp is still high and af is due on Wednesday so we will see what happens.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Trr said:


> Amazing frizzabelle. I'm also 11dpo and tested this morning but got a BFN. My temp is still high and af is due on Wednesday so we will see what happens.

Fingers crossed for you trr! xx


----------



## Kristanna

Hey ladies...
So AF is due today...so far nothing BUT...I have been dry dry these past few days so today I have more cm (lotiony & creamy) and the only symptom I really really have so far is a a tightened/full stomach up untill now...nausea, dizziness, sore boobs, nothing..So the cm thing usually happens every month, I get so wet and eventually the cm starts including blood..sorry tmi..so I'm wondering what all this means am I really out ...the cm thing is really confusing though.. What do you think ladies


----------



## Angel5000

Morning ladies. Just checking in. 7DPO and couldn't resist the urge to POAS. I knew it was definitely going to be BFN but couldn't help it. :haha: Thankfully I have a small stash of dollar tree tests so that helps. :p my usual LP is 10 days but last month I went to 14DPO before AF showed, so I'm unsure as to what to expect this month. 


Kristanna - last cycle I was 4 days late when AF came finally. I went dry then got some CM again then AF. It was a very odd cycle. I would take a test if you don't see AF today and you are usually regular.


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> Thank you! Cm still kind of creamy..less of it but (tmi) dries white on my pants so think I'll need panty liners!
> Still such early days so will be testing every morning until I get a decent line and then use a digital! xx

Congrats, Frizzabelle! Hoping this is your sticky bean.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you so much :) xx


----------



## rose.

Congratulations frizabelle! I had loads of cm when pregnant with my son. I kept running to the bathroom for weeks because I kept thinking AF had arrived after all and it was too good to be true. I think it dried up after about 4 weeks.

well If I did O this month our timing couldn't have been better. I am a bit confused by my chart though - OPKs point to O on Saturday (it was blazing positive within about 30 seconds) but I didn't get a rise until this morning. I am hoping for another rise tomorrow as it's quite normal for my temp to drop on the day of o, then rise up to around normal the day after and then rise up again the next day. I would be gutted if there was no egg this month :( CM has changed massively today though it's sticky/creamy like it usually is after O - so do you think I will have ovulated?


----------



## Angel5000

Rose - you can O anywhere from 12-46 hours after a positive opk. Looking at your chart I would suspect O was on Sunday. And hopefully you'll keep rising the next two days to confirm that. Do you have FF set to automatic so it will put in your ch after your temp rise ?


----------



## Trr

I got some faint lines today so I'm gonna get a FRER and use that tomorrow. Hoping for a solid answer


----------



## Pne1985

Yay Trr!! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Pne1985

Alright ladies, not exactly sure how many dpo. I have ovulation cramps and a +opk the 19th. Which would have put me at cd11. So I'm guessing I either ovulated the day or a day or two after? The reason why I ask is because this morning I had a little bit of pink spotting. Only when I wiped once or twice. It seems to be kind of yellowish and clear now. Is it possible that is could have been ib? It seems like it would be too late for that. My guess is it's AF playing tricks on me.


----------



## rose.

Thanks Angel I've set it back to advanced now, just put it on manual so I could see the timing analyser :)
Ooh Trr that's exciting fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Trr said:


> I got some faint lines today so I'm gonna get a FRER and use that tomorrow. Hoping for a solid answer

Yay!! I'm new to temping but your chart looks really good! FX for you.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yey trr! Fingers crossed for you! 

Pne- I hope it was implantation spotting! I don't think it's too late for it...I've never experienced it myself. Good luck.

I managed to get a photo of my lines today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## natalie4

Lovely to see all the bfps! I'm just dropping in to add mine to the list. I'm 6 weeks along after a loss at 4.5 weeks and feeling a bit more confident every day :) best of luck everyone!


----------



## Angel5000

Morning ladies. 9DPO today. My Wondfo's will be here today so I will probably test tonight, even though I know I should wait I am anxious to test this cycle. Not sure why I'm so anxious, probably because my breasts are SO sore, much more tender/sore/sensitive than any other month since dropped bcp (11 months now). Either my body is still regulating and hormones are still changing or there's something going on. Even DH has commented on the fact that he thinks they look swollen and on other months when I've been hard core symptom spotting I would ask him if they look different and he'd tell me he couldn't tell anything, but this time he mentioned it out of the blue without me asking. Makes me want to test so bad. LoL The need to POAS is real. :haha: 

Congrats *Frizzabelle*!! That's awesome!! 

*Trr* - update! Update! :)


----------



## Trr

Hello ladies. My FRER is positive this morning. Looks exactly like frizzabelle's actually. I'm excited and nervous.


----------



## MrsRose168

Trr said:


> Hello ladies. My FRER is positive this morning. Looks exactly like frizzabelle's actually. I'm excited and nervous.

Congrats!! Totally understand the nerves but hopefully everything will be just fine!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Trr said:


> Hello ladies. My FRER is positive this morning. Looks exactly like frizzabelle's actually. I'm excited and nervous.

Woo, congratulations! xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Fingers crossed for you Angel5000!! Keep us updated! xx


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Trr :)


----------



## Angel5000

My cm today seems to be drying up :/ this doesn't seem like a good sign. However breasts are painfully tender. Yesterday at the gym I wa doing jumping jacks and jump rope and I was In a lot of pain and I don't usually have that problem (I'm not a really large chested girl). I'll see what today's test does this afternoon but I'm not super optimistic

On a positive note I had not yet seen any red or pink when checking cervix and that usually stars to show at 8-9dpo so even if bfn it is an improvement over previous cycles. 

*Congrats TRR*!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Angel, my cm also seemed to dry up for a couple days before it came back...still not as much as I had earlier in the tww though! Good luck xx


----------



## Angel5000

Frizzabelle said:


> Angel, my cm also seemed to dry up for a couple days before it came back...still not as much as I had earlier in the tww though! Good luck xx

Thanks, that's really reassuring!!


----------



## Angel5000

Okay, Update: 

My Wondfo's came in today. I tested this afternoon, BFN. :( But it's only 9DPO and I have no signs of AF - usually by now I'd be having some red or pink when I check my cervix. So either my LP is increasing or there's still hope. CM is starting to dry up though which makes me a little nervous. :/


----------



## Frizzabelle

Stomach and backache all night...tested again this morning and the line is lighter. Spotting brown, I think it was a chemical pregnancy :( xx


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: so sorry frizzabelle! Hopefully it stays just brown and is some late implantation or something :/ keeping fx.


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> Stomach and backache all night...tested again this morning and the line is lighter. Spotting brown, I think it was a chemical pregnancy :( xx

Oh no! I really hope that's not the case. FX for you.


----------



## rose.

So sorry frizabelle I hope that's not the case and it's just a bit of breakthrough bleeding! :(


----------



## Pne1985

Frizzabelle, I hope not!! I'm sick of hear that chemical word. It comes up so much!! :(


----------



## Pne1985

Well I have a little more pink spotting. Some just barely tinged pink and other times, clear and stretchy with a little pink in it. I'm sure it's too late for implantation since AF is due anywhere from today until Friday. If she doesn't show today, the next 2 days are going to drag!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you ladies. Spotting seems to have stopped and was only brown. Still having stomach cramps and backache so unsure what's going on! xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Good luck pne! I'm hoping my spotting was from implantation! xx


----------



## Pne1985

That's good, hopefully it stays that way and your positives get darker! 
I think AF has started. I just have a pantiliner on now and nothing really on it but when I wiped it was dark pink and wet, not mucusy. So I'm ruling this cycle out! :(


----------



## Frizzabelle

:hugs: Hope your next cycle is luckier!


----------



## Frizzabelle

My test today was much better! Feeling more hopeful now! :) xx


----------



## rose.

That's excellent! Your chart looks great.


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> My test today was much better! Feeling more hopeful now! :) xx

Yay!!


----------



## Angel5000

I've made it to 11DPO with no signs of AF coming, but still a BFN yesterday and this morning. I'm thinking that this means after a year off bcp I'm finally regulating and my body may have increased my LP on its own (since last month I made it to 14DPO for the first time ever). CM is dried up and basically gone, and my breast tenderness is basically gone, but today's temp spiked so I don't know what to think. I am suspecting that AF will be here this weekend, but trying to be positive that at least my cycles are regulating. 

Gong to probably test again this evening (because lets face it, POAS addiction is real! :rofl: ) but am not expecting anything. 





Frizzabelle said:


> My test today was much better! Feeling more hopeful now! :) xx

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Angel5000 said:


> I've made it to 11DPO with no signs of AF coming, but still a BFN yesterday and this morning. I'm thinking that this means after a year off bcp I'm finally regulating and my body may have increased my LP on its own (since last month I made it to 14DPO for the first time ever). CM is dried up and basically gone, and my breast tenderness is basically gone, but today's temp spiked so I don't know what to think. I am suspecting that AF will be here this weekend, but trying to be positive that at least my cycles are regulating.
> 
> Gong to probably test again this evening (because lets face it, POAS addiction is real! :rofl: ) but am not expecting anything.
> 
> Fingers crossed it's just too early for Bfp! Glad your cycles seem to be sorting themselves out. I didn't get my usual breast pain this cycle, it disappeared fairly early on and then I just had tender/tingly nipples on and off.
> Good luck! I'll be poas this evening too lol xx


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks! I'm hoping that maybe yesterday's dip was implantation and today's rise just means it's too early for it to show. Trying to stay positive. :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping that maybe yesterday's dip was implantation and today's rise just means it's too early for it to show. Trying to stay positive. :)

Angel, what's your status today?!


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey ladies.. Sorry I've been MIA.. So much has gone on this last couple weeks :wacko: . School started back :dohh: , poor DW had to have surgery :wacko: (shes fine just her gallbladder needed to be taken out) , I have taken the place of my lead tech for 3 weeks (1 more week to go :happydance: ) with all the changes and crazy going on. I have been taking my temps at all kind of different times and then not sleeping all night due to having to get up and give DW pain meds. But despite all that she still wants us to try this month :happydance: so my temps are pretty much shot as far as trying to see when I O :dohh: . But i have been doing my digi OPK and so far 4 days of blinking :) I got one round of AI on the 3rd and could have gotten one on the 4th but I was just to tired so hopefully will see what the digi test says today I'm ready for it to just be a steady :) so I can get past this part already.. I didn't renew my VIP membership with FF so I would leave all the extra % and points alone this month.. Told myself not looking into anything and so far I've kept that haven't been even paying attention to the slight O pains I've been having.. I hope all you ladies have been doing well.. :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> Hey ladies.. Sorry I've been MIA.. So much has gone on this last couple weeks :wacko: . School started back :dohh: , poor DW had to have surgery :wacko: (shes fine just her gallbladder needed to be taken out) , I have taken the place of my lead tech for 3 weeks (1 more week to go :happydance: ) with all the changes and crazy going on. I have been taking my temps at all kind of different times and then not sleeping all night due to having to get up and give DW pain meds. But despite all that she still wants us to try this month :happydance: so my temps are pretty much shot as far as trying to see when I O :dohh: . But i have been doing my digi OPK and so far 4 days of blinking :) I got one round of AI on the 3rd and could have gotten one on the 4th but I was just to tired so hopefully will see what the digi test says today I'm ready for it to just be a steady :) so I can get past this part already.. I didn't renew my VIP membership with FF so I would leave all the extra % and points alone this month.. Told myself not looking into anything and so far I've kept that haven't been even paying attention to the slight O pains I've been having.. I hope all you ladies have been doing well.. :hugs:

Hey Ash, good to hear from you! Wow, you really have had a crazy last few weeks! Are you planning to do another AI today? Looks like your chart is saying it's O day! Very exciting!

I just started temping this month and got my crosshairs this morning. I was very excited! We got some BD in O-3 and O so we'll see what happens.


----------



## AshNAmber

:happydance: yay for your crosshairs!! :happydance: it's exciting when you finally get those! I took another digi I and it's another blinking smile ugh! I only have 1 left for tomorrow so yeah I hopefully will get AI in tonight.. I was really hoping today it would be solid smile so maybe tomorrow. Also I have yet to have EWCM the last 2 days it's been just slick watery looking :dohh: :wacko: I don't know what to think of all this ugh!


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> :happydance: yay for your crosshairs!! :happydance: it's exciting when you finally get those! I took another digi I and it's another blinking smile ugh! I only have 1 left for tomorrow so yeah I hopefully will get AI in tonight.. I was really hoping today it would be solid smile so maybe tomorrow. Also I have yet to have EWCM the last 2 days it's been just slick watery looking :dohh: :wacko: I don't know what to think of all this ugh!

This cycle and last cycle I've gotten flashing smileys in the AM and solids in the PM. This time my solid didn't show up until 7pm so you could still get that solid today! FX for that solid to show up soon!


----------



## Angel5000

AF showed on Friday afternoon. :( So, I'm out. Trying to be positive that at least my LP has lengthened a bit on its own and I seem to be regulating (since the last two months I O'd naturally before CD16 - a first for me!). I'm hoping it means I'll be able to get my BFP soon. I did send my doctor a message through the message portal to request fertility referral. In order for my insurance to pay for it I have to get a referral and go through the specific fertility clinic associated with my doctor's office. I don't think there's a lot wrong right now, I think that before I wasn't producing hte right hormones because of the bcp but I'm suspecting that now I am actually getting more regulated and will be fine, but I want to move forward with the tests anyway just in case. This now marks 1 year of TTC (technically the 28th is 1 year, but this next cycle will end mid-March so I'm counting this as the 1-year mark). 

I'm trying not to be devestated over this. The whole referral process is a bitter sweet thing. Nice to finally get to have things checked up but frightening that I've come to this point. 

*AshNAmber* I was just wondering about you yesterday!! So glad to see you again! :) Hope you get your solid :) today or tomorrow so you can get into the TWW. Sounds like you've had an insane time lately! The watery CM is just as effective and fertile as EW, so that sounds good there. I rarely get a solid smiley in the AM so it's possible you'll get a solid in the afternoon. If you still have some IC's maybe do some IC's in the afternoon and if that looks positive you can use the digi in the same urine - that way you don't waste it. 

However if you would get a +OPK in the afternoon of one day it's possible the +OPK will still be there when you test hte next morning as long as your surge is long enough. So it could go either way. Good luck!


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> AF showed on Friday afternoon. :( So, I'm out. Trying to be positive that at least my LP has lengthened a bit on its own and I seem to be regulating (since the last two months I O'd naturally before CD16 - a first for me!). I'm hoping it means I'll be able to get my BFP soon. I did send my doctor a message through the message portal to request fertility referral. In order for my insurance to pay for it I have to get a referral and go through the specific fertility clinic associated with my doctor's office. I don't think there's a lot wrong right now, I think that before I wasn't producing hte right hormones because of the bcp but I'm suspecting that now I am actually getting more regulated and will be fine, but I want to move forward with the tests anyway just in case. This now marks 1 year of TTC (technically the 28th is 1 year, but this next cycle will end mid-March so I'm counting this as the 1-year mark).
> 
> I'm trying not to be devestated over this. The whole referral process is a bitter sweet thing. Nice to finally get to have things checked up but frightening that I've come to this point.
> 
> *AshNAmber* I was just wondering about you yesterday!! So glad to see you again! :) Hope you get your solid :) today or tomorrow so you can get into the TWW. Sounds like you've had an insane time lately! The watery CM is just as effective and fertile as EW, so that sounds good there. I rarely get a solid smiley in the AM so it's possible you'll get a solid in the afternoon. If you still have some IC's maybe do some IC's in the afternoon and if that looks positive you can use the digi in the same urine - that way you don't waste it.
> 
> However if you would get a +OPK in the afternoon of one day it's possible the +OPK will still be there when you test hte next morning as long as your surge is long enough. So it could go either way. Good luck!

Angel, I'm sorry to hear you got AF, but it's great that your LP is getting longer. I hope all goes well with the RE and that they can help get your rainbow baby soon. Please keep us posted on how everything goes!


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsRose168 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: yay for your crosshairs!! :happydance: it's exciting when you finally get those! I took another digi I and it's another blinking smile ugh! I only have 1 left for tomorrow so yeah I hopefully will get AI in tonight.. I was really hoping today it would be solid smile so maybe tomorrow. Also I have yet to have EWCM the last 2 days it's been just slick watery looking :dohh: :wacko: I don't know what to think of all this ugh!
> 
> This cycle and last cycle I've gotten flashing smileys in the AM and solids in the PM. This time my solid didn't show up until 7pm so you could still get that solid today! FX for that solid to show up soon!Click to expand...





Angel5000 said:


> AF showed on Friday afternoon. :( So, I'm out. Trying to be positive that at least my LP has lengthened a bit on its own and I seem to be regulating (since the last two months I O'd naturally before CD16 - a first for me!). I'm hoping it means I'll be able to get my BFP soon. I did send my doctor a message through the message portal to request fertility referral. In order for my insurance to pay for it I have to get a referral and go through the specific fertility clinic associated with my doctor's office. I don't think there's a lot wrong right now, I think that before I wasn't producing hte right hormones because of the bcp but I'm suspecting that now I am actually getting more regulated and will be fine, but I want to move forward with the tests anyway just in case. This now marks 1 year of TTC (technically the 28th is 1 year, but this next cycle will end mid-March so I'm counting this as the 1-year mark).
> 
> I'm trying not to be devestated over this. The whole referral process is a bitter sweet thing. Nice to finally get to have things checked up but frightening that I've come to this point.
> 
> *AshNAmber* I was just wondering about you yesterday!! So glad to see you again! :) Hope you get your solid :) today or tomorrow so you can get into the TWW. Sounds like you've had an insane time lately! The watery CM is just as effective and fertile as EW, so that sounds good there. I rarely get a solid smiley in the AM so it's possible you'll get a solid in the afternoon. If you still have some IC's maybe do some IC's in the afternoon and if that looks positive you can use the digi in the same urine - that way you don't waste it.
> 
> However if you would get a +OPK in the afternoon of one day it's possible the +OPK will still be there when you test hte next morning as long as your surge is long enough. So it could go either way. Good luck!

Thanks ladies.. I remember someone telling me that last cycle that they seem to get the solid in the evening so I tried last cycle I took the digi first thing in the AM and on the first day of blinking :) I start the next day taking the test in the afternoon and that did the trick got my solid so that's what I did this cycle as well got my first blinking so started taking the test around the evening time after I get off work. So FX today I'll have my solid. The only good thing about a blinking :) means im fertile at least :haha: have to find the bright side. We did manage to get another round of AI in last night as well.. So if solid today we will get it tonight and tomorrow and call it a day.. I think I do still have some cheapies left I'll have to look. As far as the EWCM goes I been mixing preseed with my :spermy: so they have a nice environment to get where they need to go still not alot but enough also been doing the soft cups for 11-12hours after AI so I'm doing my part the best I can considering. 

*Angel* I'm sorry that AF showed but it sounds like your body is starting to get back to normal.. I hope all your test come back fine :hugs: TTC is so stressful..


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry af showed Angel! I hope you get your referral.

AshandAmber good luck! Hope u get your smiley soon, sounds like you're doing well to cover all bases! 

xx


----------



## AshNAmber

Finally got my solid &#9786; today!! :happydance: about an hour after I got it I started getting twingie fluttering little pains on my left side so guess I'm ovulating out of my left ovarie. Talk to donor going to get AI tonight and tomorrow for good measure.. I'm glad we did it last night as well.. I hope we have a little :spermy: waiting on that little eggie. FX [-o&lt;


----------



## Angel5000

Sounds like you are covering all bases AshNAmber!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## AshNAmber

I'm sad we didn't get to AI last night :cry: he had to work late. So I hope tonight [-o&lt; Then I'll actually feel like I have a shot this month :cry: .. I know it only takes once.. But I'm convinced that only happens in the movies, to extremely lucky people or kids who don't need to be having babies :wacko:


----------



## Angel5000

AshNAmber said:


> I'm sad we didn't get to AI last night :cry: he had to work late. So I hope tonight [-o&lt; Then I'll actually feel like I have a shot this month :cry: .. I know it only takes once.. But I'm convinced that only happens in the movies, to extremely lucky people or kids who don't need to be having babies :wacko:

I know what you mean! They say it only takes once but I feel like it never seems to be happening that way for the people I know who want to conceive! :/ 

Keeping FX that you can AI tonight! At least you've been doing it leading up to O day so that will hep have a few guys waiting there (hopefully) for the egg!


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> I'm sad we didn't get to AI last night :cry: he had to work late. So I hope tonight [-o&lt; Then I'll actually feel like I have a shot this month :cry: .. I know it only takes once.. But I'm convinced that only happens in the movies, to extremely lucky people or kids who don't need to be having babies :wacko:

Try not to worry about it. You've been doing a good job getting the AI's in thus far and you're right--it only takes one! 

AFM, I'm really annoyed b/c FF pushed back my O day 2 days. WTF?! I had one wonky day (I think it was 2dpo) where I couldn't sleep and I was hot/cold all night so my temps were all messed up. I'm sure that combined with getting a +OPK the day after FF originally thought I O'd may be messing with it (though it was only + in the morning). Has this ever happened to anyone else? Is it possible it will move my O day back? I really feel like the original date was the correct one based on CM and OPKs.


----------



## Angel5000

MrsRose168 said:


> AFM, I'm really annoyed b/c FF pushed back my O day 2 days. WTF?! I had one wonky day (I think it was 2dpo) where I couldn't sleep and I was hot/cold all night so my temps were all messed up. I'm sure that combined with getting a +OPK the day after FF originally thought I O'd may be messing with it (though it was only + in the morning). Has this ever happened to anyone else? Is it possible it will move my O day back? I really feel like the original date was the correct one based on CM and OPKs.

I suspect that one of the big reasons it pushed your O day back was because you recorded a +OPK the day after so FF assumes that you couldn't have O'd yet, plus that dip makes sense that FF would say it was O. If you didn't sleep well you can tell it to disregard that temp and that will probably make it more accurate. You can also take out that second +OPK since technically all the directions say not to keep taking OPKs after you get a + (we all do anyway :haha: ) and see if that changes it back. I agree you probably O'd a couple days earlier but I Could def see why FF would think it was where it is on the chart based on the info that you provided. 

I've had FF change my O date back and forth before, but I don't think that in this case FF will move your CH back again unless you change the data provided.


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm really annoyed b/c FF pushed back my O day 2 days. WTF?! I had one wonky day (I think it was 2dpo) where I couldn't sleep and I was hot/cold all night so my temps were all messed up. I'm sure that combined with getting a +OPK the day after FF originally thought I O'd may be messing with it (though it was only + in the morning). Has this ever happened to anyone else? Is it possible it will move my O day back? I really feel like the original date was the correct one based on CM and OPKs.
> 
> I suspect that one of the big reasons it pushed your O day back was because you recorded a +OPK the day after so FF assumes that you couldn't have O'd yet, plus that dip makes sense that FF would say it was O. If you didn't sleep well you can tell it to disregard that temp and that will probably make it more accurate. You can also take out that second +OPK since technically all the directions say not to keep taking OPKs after you get a + (we all do anyway :haha: ) and see if that changes it back. I agree you probably O'd a couple days earlier but I Could def see why FF would think it was where it is on the chart based on the info that you provided.
> 
> I've had FF change my O date back and forth before, but I don't think that in this case FF will move your CH back again unless you change the data provided.Click to expand...

Thanks, Angel! Per another recommendation, I switched it from Advanced to FAM since FAM only goes by temps and that made the O go back to how it was originally. I also discarded that temp in the Advanced setting and it went back to CD18. So, I feel better about CD18 being my O date now!


----------



## rose.

I sometimes have an odd temp and that definitely influences when Ff thinks it's O day. I usually just disregard that temp and then it will usually work out how I expect. We know our bodies best at the end of the day, Ff just goes on data.


----------



## Angel5000

So i got a message back from my doctor today through the messaging system. She's processing a referral for me for the fertility clinic, and it will be processed by Thursday so I can call them after Thursday to start making appointments. Hoping I don't need much done, but at least having some tests done will give me peace of mind if nothing else.


----------



## rose.

Glad you're getting closer to that appointment Angel - hopefully you won't need it and will get your bfp before then but its good to get some tests done just in case.


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> So i got a message back from my doctor today through the messaging system. She's processing a referral for me for the fertility clinic, and it will be processed by Thursday so I can call them after Thursday to start making appointments. Hoping I don't need much done, but at least having some tests done will give me peace of mind if nothing else.

That's great! Have you and DH had any kind of testing done thus far? DH and I are going to have the carrier map done in a few weeks to see if there are any genetic issues.


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks ladies. :hugs: We did get 1 more round of AI last night :happydance: So I feel better. Now TWW and no stressing out over symptoms I'm not even going to check my CM and I have 2 days left of my VIP on FF and I'm not renewing it so I don't look at points and percentages. FX. 


I hope you ladies are doing well.. Angel I hope your test come back good and all you need is a extra vitamin or something :hugs: 

MsRose I been changing FF around so it wouldn't pay much attention to my temps since they are so out of wack this month.. I'm glad you got yours under control.


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> Thanks ladies. :hugs: We did get 1 more round of AI last night :happydance: So I feel better. Now TWW and no stressing out over symptoms I'm not even going to check my CM and I have 2 days left of my VIP on FF and I'm not renewing it so I don't look at points and percentages. FX.
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well.. Angel I hope your test come back good and all you need is a extra vitamin or something :hugs:
> 
> MsRose I been changing FF around so it wouldn't pay much attention to my temps since they are so out of wack this month.. I'm glad you got yours under control.

Yay for another AI! I have the trial VIP version since it's my first month on FF and I haven't even seen where the points are. But that's probably a good thing. I mean, I don't think we can put much stock into the points b/c you could do everything perfectly and still not get a BFP! If only it were that simple.


----------



## rose.

I find that the only real way to get over 80 points is to be late for AF anyway so it's not that helpful in confirming whether you're like to be pregnant before then. It is quite addictive though!


----------



## MrsRose168

rose. said:


> I find that the only real way to get over 80 points is to be late for AF anyway so it's not that helpful in confirming whether you're like to be pregnant before then. It is quite addictive though!

Oh that's interesting that you earn more points after all the BD'ing is over. Now I'm curious! Where do you find the points?


----------



## rose.

If you click on analysis at the bottom (assuming you use the app like me) then pregnancy monitor you can see your score for timing (low good high) and if you scroll down you will see the early pregnancy signs section. If you wait until about 4/5 dpo you will start to notice the point score increasing. It's supposed to take in to account your your temps and other signs and give you a score, 80 or more means you're more likely to be pregnant. I don't pay for VIP and can see the score but I know some others can't so I'm not sure if im just lucky and have got a glitch in the system!


----------



## MrsRose168

rose. said:


> If you click on analysis at the bottom (assuming you use the app like me) then pregnancy monitor you can see your score for timing (low good high) and if you scroll down you will see the early pregnancy signs section. If you wait until about 4/5 dpo you will start to notice the point score increasing. It's supposed to take in to account your your temps and other signs and give you a score, 80 or more means you're more likely to be pregnant. I don't pay for VIP and can see the score but I know some others can't so I'm not sure if im just lucky and have got a glitch in the system!

Ah, thanks! I have a whopping 7 points! LOL!


----------



## rose.

I find that charting my Cm makes a big difference to points. Today I gained 7 points just by putting in creamy cm.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Mrsrose, I see u got a positive?! Congratulations, hope it's a sticky bean xx


----------



## AshNAmber

:happydance: Yay Congrats Mrs Rose :happydance: here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle, Ash - thanks so much! I'm still super cautious given my previous 2 CPs. The lines were definitely squinters so I'm testing everyday to see if the lines progress. My FRER this morning looked a little darker. I've never had dark lines before so really hoping I'll get some with this pregnancy. I also got my HCG and Progesterone tested yesterday (I have low Progesterone and started taking pills 3dpo this cycle, along with Baby Aspirin just in case I have a clotting issue.) I will hopefully do it again later this week, depending on when the dr recommends I come back in.

Ash, please come back and post in here once you know what's going on this cycle. Really hoping you get your BFP this month!!


----------



## AshNAmber

I'm keeping everything crossed that your lines get darker and all test come out good hun :hugs: please keep us updated as well.. 

I actually only stopped posting here because I thought the thread died :shrug: :haha: 

This cycle has been such a crazy one.. My temps are all over the place and this up and down mess is really driving me nuts.. I was going to test this morning I know 8DPO is so early but when if my temps would have gone up more I would have but seeing that it went back down again it just made me upset. I fell back alseep waiting for my work alarm to go off and it didn't even wake me so I was late for work :dohh: So i really didn't have time to test anyway.. I'm really trying to hold onto hope but it's getting hard. :cry:


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> Mrsrose, I see u got a positive?! Congratulations, hope it's a sticky bean xx




AshNAmber said:


> :happydance: Yay Congrats Mrs Rose :happydance: here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!




AshNAmber said:


> I'm keeping everything crossed that your lines get darker and all test come out good hun :hugs: please keep us updated as well..
> 
> I actually only stopped posting here because I thought the thread died :shrug: :haha:
> 
> This cycle has been such a crazy one.. My temps are all over the place and this up and down mess is really driving me nuts.. I was going to test this morning I know 8DPO is so early but when if my temps would have gone up more I would have but seeing that it went back down again it just made me upset. I fell back alseep waiting for my work alarm to go off and it didn't even wake me so I was late for work :dohh: So i really didn't have time to test anyway.. I'm really trying to hold onto hope but it's getting hard. :cry:

Thanks, Ash. Haha, I thought the thread died too! But I'm happy some of us are still around. I'll definitely keep you posted. Don't give up yet! I've heard of others that had crazy charts with dips below the coverline that ended up with BFPs.


----------



## AshNAmber

That's funny you said that someone just told me that on another thread.. So lets hope that means something [-o&lt; 

I'll be around more now :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you mrsrose!

Fingers crossed for you too ash! I'll keep on checking here for updates from you both! xx


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Mrs Rose :)
Good luck Ash!


----------



## AshNAmber

Frizzabelle said:


> Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you mrsrose!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you too ash! I'll keep on checking here for updates from you both! xx




rose. said:


> Congratulations Mrs Rose :)
> Good luck Ash!


Thanks ladies :hugs: 

How are yall feeling?!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Not feeling too bad although getting quite a few headache and dizzy spells! Had a few waves of nausea so I don't think it will be too long before the morning sickness kicks in! Thanks for asking :) xx


----------



## AshNAmber

Oh yeah time for the fun stuff :Haha: I hope it goes easy on you hun.. remember cracker and Ginger


----------



## MrsRose168

Bad news, girls. My FRER was lighter this morning and the sticks are the same as yesterday. I took a CB digital and that also said "Not Pregnant". This is beyond frustrating. I just don't understand why this keeps happening. I'm going to have DH get another SA done and I'm going to ask the doctor if we can move up the genetic testing (labs are currently scheduled for March 1st as she wanted me to wait 6 weeks from the last MC to do the blood clotting test and we were just going to have the genetic tests done at the same time).


----------



## Angel5000

Oh no! :hugs: I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry Mrsrose! Do you definitely think it's another chemical? Did u have a digital that said pregnant before your not pregnant one? xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> Sorry Mrsrose! Do you definitely think it's another chemical? Did u have a digital that said pregnant before your not pregnant one? xx

Given my history, I don't know what else it could be. I never had a digital confirm pregnancy. This is the earliest CP I've had though.


----------



## rose.

So sorry :( our bodies can be so cruel sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

when I had a lighter line on a frer I also had not pregnant on a digi. It wasn't until I was 4 days late that I got a positive on the digital test. 
My strips took quite a few days to get darker too. 
I really hope it's not another chemical! Will u test again tomorrow? 
I always had better lines in the evening or with my second wee of the day. My fmu was always rubbish!! xx


----------



## AshNAmber

Mrs Rose I'm holding on to hope for good news for you :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

I thought this thread had died as well.. So glad to see some of you are still here! 

Mrs Rose, I'm hoping that it's just too early for the tests, and inconsistent amounts of fluid/etc in your urine? Hard to say when it's so early. 

I'm feeling like I am about to O.. Nice temp drop this am, a lot of watery cm, opks getting a little darker, but I am one to be almost nothing then bam positive.. My everything is crossed this month. 

Angel- how are you doing

Ash- when do you plan to test?


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> when I had a lighter line on a frer I also had not pregnant on a digi. It wasn't until I was 4 days late that I got a positive on the digital test.
> My strips took quite a few days to get darker too.
> I really hope it's not another chemical! Will u test again tomorrow?
> I always had better lines in the evening or with my second wee of the day. My fmu was always rubbish!! xx

Hey Frizzabelle, that gives me some hope, thank you! Yes, I'm going to keep testing. This one's been strange bc it's so early and I haven't started spotting yet, though maybe it's bc of the Progesterone. With my last CP, I had already been spotting for a few days at this point. I really wish my dr would hurry up with my lab results. It's been almost 48 hours! I just sent them a note so hopefully they'll hurry up. I'm really interested to see my Progesterone levels to see if the pills have helped. Some other girls take twice what I do so of course I'm wondering if I'm taking enough.

Thanks to everyone for your kind words. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Angel5000

MrsRose - keep us updated! I'm hoping it is positive news that you haven't started spotting yet! 

AFM - got my blinky yesterday and today. Managed to bD yesterday and hoping to keep the BD up every day until I get my confirmed temp rise.


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi girls, my tests this morning were negative so it must be a CP. I got my results back and my Progesterone was 27 but my HCG was only 6. She wants me to come back tomorrow to check HCG again, but I responded via the portal and told her that my tests were now negative. I asked if I should go ahead and stop the Progesterone and also if I could test today to try to get the results before the weekend. I'm hoping the bleeding starts while I'm home so I don't have to deal with it full force at work. I'm so sad, angry, frustrated--why does this have to be so f-ing hard?


----------



## mrscletus

:hugs: MrsRose- I am so sorry that this is happening to you. I don't know why it is so hard and how our bodies can be so cruel. I try to live by the fact that everything happens for a reason. Sometimes its just really hard to see the reason.

Don't give up tho. It will happen.


----------



## MrsRose168

mrscletus said:


> :hugs: MrsRose- I am so sorry that this is happening to you. I don't know why it is so hard and how our bodies can be so cruel. I try to live by the fact that everything happens for a reason. Sometimes its just really hard to see the reason.
> 
> Don't give up tho. It will happen.

Thank you, and you're right. It's just really hard right now. :cry:


----------



## Angel5000

MrsRose - :hugs: I'm so so sorry. :(


----------



## AshNAmber

:hugs: I'm so sorry Mrs Rose :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry to hear that mrsrose! I really hope u get the appropriate tests and treatment to help you keep the next little bean where it should be. It WILL happen. Lots of love sent your way xx


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry :( life is so bloody hard sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

Thanks so much to everyone for their kind words. It means a lot to have such a great support system here :)


----------



## mrscletus

MrsRose168 said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for their kind words. It means a lot to have such a great support system here :)

:hugs: still coming your way


----------



## AshNAmber

I give up :cry: I almost want to just stop temping all together.. I'm tired of being upset in the morning :cry:


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> I give up :cry: I almost want to just stop temping all together.. I'm tired of being upset in the morning :cry:

Ugh, I'm sorry Ash. :hugs:


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks Mrs Rose :hugs: How are you?


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: I'm so sorry ash. :(


----------



## mrscletus

So sorry Ash.. Could it bad poor sleep pattern? Or something to that effect?


----------



## AshNAmber

I honestly have no idea.. I have slept pretty bad the last few nights but I temp :blush: because I sleep with my mouth open so I can't temp orally. I just really hope that my temp jumps up in the morning because I went back and looked at my past charts and I usually have 2 days of temps that are either the same or pretty close and then a nose dive so guess ill see what tomorrow brings..


----------



## Angel5000

Even if you aren't temping orally, poor sleep will affect your temp. That's definitely a possibility. Guess all we can do is wait to see what tomorrow brings. 

:hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

Head up Ash- like Angel said we just wait til tomorrow. A few lousy temps can really mess with your head tho- I have been there. I took an entire cycle off from temping and this cycle I have had great success, just a thought. I completely just let all the stress associated with TTC out the door and started fresh. SO even tho this is my 9th cycle, I feel like I is cycle 1 all over. :)


----------



## AshNAmber

now im spotting :wacko: @ freaking 11DPO.. AF due on the 23rd I wouldn't normally start spotting until the 21st or 22nd!! :shrug:


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> now im spotting :wacko: @ freaking 11DPO.. AF due on the 23rd I wouldn't normally start spotting until the 21st or 22nd!! :shrug:

Maybe it's IB!


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> Thanks Mrs Rose :hugs: How are you?

I'm better today, thanks for asking :) Just wish the bleeding would start already.


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsRose168 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> now im spotting :wacko: @ freaking 11DPO.. AF due on the 23rd I wouldn't normally start spotting until the 21st or 22nd!! :shrug:
> 
> Maybe it's IB!Click to expand...

I thought about that but 2 days of below cover temps? and I'm trying so hard not to get excited.. I had one drop of red in the toilet (sorry tmi :shy: ) and pink on paper I just want to go to sleep to wake up and see what my temp is tomorrow.. I'm so emotional today its unreal.. :wacko::cry::dohh: That about sums it up


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> now im spotting :wacko: @ freaking 11DPO.. AF due on the 23rd I wouldn't normally start spotting until the 21st or 22nd!! :shrug:
> 
> Maybe it's IB!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about that but 2 days of below cover temps? and I'm trying so hard not to get excited.. I had one drop of red in the toilet (sorry tmi :shy: ) and pink on paper I just want to go to sleep to wake up and see what my temp is tomorrow.. I'm so emotional today its unreal.. :wacko::cry::dohh: That about sums it upClick to expand...

I'm new to charting so I don't know for sure. But what I can tell you is that some people get BFPs with crazy charts, so you never know! Keep us posted.


----------



## AshNAmber

I will hun


----------



## Angel5000

Really hoping its IB. You're at 11dpo right? What's your usual LP? It's possible it's a shorter LP than normal but that's kind of rare :( really hoping its good news


----------



## AshNAmber

Angel5000 said:


> Really hoping its IB. You're at 11dpo right? What's your usual LP? It's possible it's a shorter LP than normal but that's kind of rare :( really hoping its good news

Yeah I'm 11dpo and my LP is usually 14days. I O'd late this cycle I normally have a 29-30 day cycle this one is well I thought was going to be 33 days so I have no idea whats going on :wacko:

FF even took my crosshairs away ugh!!


----------



## mrscletus

AshNAmber said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Really hoping its IB. You're at 11dpo right? What's your usual LP? It's possible it's a shorter LP than normal but that's kind of rare :( really hoping its good news
> 
> Yeah I'm 11dpo and my LP is usually 14days. I O'd late this cycle I normally have a 29-30 day cycle this one is well I thought was going to be 33 days so I have no idea whats going on :wacko:
> 
> FF even took my crosshairs away ugh!!Click to expand...

I'm hoping for late implant!!


----------



## Angel5000

*Ash* I can't imagine why FF would take away your CHs. That's silly. I'm really hoping it's late implant. :hugs: 


AFM - Apparently I spoke too soon. Came home this afternoon and did an IC and it was close to + so I decided to do a digi with the same urine. Glad I did, because I got my peak :) 

I usually O on the same day as the peak but I don't think that will happen today based on temps. Probably tomorrow or day after. I texted DH a pic of the :) and told him that no matter what we are BD today, tomorrow and Sunday. No matter how tired we are or how emotionally drained I am tomorrow. :haha: 

We were supposed to have game night today at my sisters, which usually involves drinking too but I'll refrain from alcohol tonight or have no more than one drink so that I don't mess with my temps. I want tomorrow's temps to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> *Ash* I can't imagine why FF would take away your CHs. That's silly. I'm really hoping it's late implant. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM - Apparently I spoke too soon. Came home this afternoon and did an IC and it was close to + so I decided to do a digi with the same urine. Glad I did, because I got my peak :)
> 
> I usually O on the same day as the peak but I don't think that will happen today based on temps. Probably tomorrow or day after. I texted DH a pic of the :) and told him that no matter what we are BD today, tomorrow and Sunday. No matter how tired we are or how emotionally drained I am tomorrow. :haha:
> 
> We were supposed to have game night today at my sisters, which usually involves drinking too but I'll refrain from alcohol tonight or have no more than one drink so that I don't mess with my temps. I want tomorrow's temps to be as accurate as possible.

Good luck! Go catch that eggy!


----------



## AshNAmber

Good luck Angel have fun :Haha:


----------



## rose.

Good luck Angel!
Ash I know what you mean - I may stop temping after O is confirmed this cycle as I overanalyse my post-o temps and get upset. I think the TWW may go more quickly if I try to forget (like that's going to happen :haha:) about it for at least part of the day!


----------



## MrsRose168

The dr responded and my HCG was still a 6 on Thursday--the same as Monday, and she thinks that's an indication that it was not a CP after all. She also said I could still come in on March 1st for genetic testing and blood clot testing as scheduled--no need to push it back.

The weird thing is that my HCG last month went back below 5 so I'm curious why/how my HCG is now at a 6. I'm trying to google if it's normal for HCG to fluctuate without being pregnant but haven't been able to find anything. I asked her that and if she had any concerns that my HCG wasn't below 5 since that's her normal threshold of completing a CP, so we'll see what she says. So weird!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Did have a good time last night, but woke up today with a temp rise (again!), but also have been throwing up since shortly after 5am, so I think it's more of illness than accuracy. :/ I only had 1 drink last night and it wasn't anything strong or enough to make me thorw up or to spike my temp. I just took temp a few mins ago and my temp is high 98s, which is abnormally high for me. During the day my temp is typically low to mid 97s. :/ 

I had the peak yesterday, so we BD yesterday and will try to BD today and tomorrow (if I still feel like this that will be tricky :haha: ) but I am expecting a giant temp drop for O day, and haven't seen that yet. So I am hoping tomorrow I see a big drop and then a rise again Sunday. 


*MrsRose* So if it wasn't a CP what does she think it was? Keep us updated, I'm interested in what she says. Also, curious as to your chart..... 17DPO and no AF yet?


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> Did have a good time last night, but woke up today with a temp rise (again!), but also have been throwing up since shortly after 5am, so I think it's more of illness than accuracy. :/ I only had 1 drink last night and it wasn't anything strong or enough to make me thorw up or to spike my temp. I just took temp a few mins ago and my temp is high 98s, which is abnormally high for me. During the day my temp is typically low to mid 97s. :/
> 
> I had the peak yesterday, so we BD yesterday and will try to BD today and tomorrow (if I still feel like this that will be tricky :haha: ) but I am expecting a giant temp drop for O day, and haven't seen that yet. So I am hoping tomorrow I see a big drop and then a rise again Sunday.
> 
> 
> *MrsRose* So if it wasn't a CP what does she think it was? Keep us updated, I'm interested in what she says. Also, curious as to your chart..... 17DPO and no AF yet?

I have no clue, this is so weird! I'll keep you posted on what she says though. And yes, I've only had a little bit of spotting that started last night. I just started on some herbs to help induce AF so hopefully those will start working soon.


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> Did have a good time last night, but woke up today with a temp rise (again!), but also have been throwing up since shortly after 5am, so I think it's more of illness than accuracy. :/ I only had 1 drink last night and it wasn't anything strong or enough to make me thorw up or to spike my temp. I just took temp a few mins ago and my temp is high 98s, which is abnormally high for me. During the day my temp is typically low to mid 97s. :/
> 
> I had the peak yesterday, so we BD yesterday and will try to BD today and tomorrow (if I still feel like this that will be tricky :haha: ) but I am expecting a giant temp drop for O day, and haven't seen that yet. So I am hoping tomorrow I see a big drop and then a rise again Sunday.
> 
> 
> *MrsRose* So if it wasn't a CP what does she think it was? Keep us updated, I'm interested in what she says. Also, curious as to your chart..... 17DPO and no AF yet?

The doctor said some people have what is called phantom hcg, elevated hcg even though not pregnant. I would prefer this over having another CP...it's very strange though.


----------



## Angel5000

Hmm that's interesting. I don't think I've heard of that before. But I agree, I'd rather that than another CP.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hope everyone is doing well.
I've just got back from taking my 4 year old to preschool and have started bleeding brown, it's heavier than the spotting I had early on. I'm so upset.
I had a subchorionic hematoma during my second pregnancy and it was so worrying the whole way through, I really hoped this would be a straight forward, healthy pregnancy :( xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> I've just got back from taking my 4 year old to preschool and have started bleeding brown, it's heavier than the spotting I had early on. I'm so upset.
> I had a subchorionic hematoma during my second pregnancy and it was so worrying the whole way through, I really hoped this would be a straight forward, healthy pregnancy :( xx

Hopefully it's nothing. Spotting is normal during pregnancy. Are you going to have it checked out? Keeping my FX for you, Frizzabelle. :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

I have a doctors appointment on Thursday. After I wrote the first message the bleeding turned pink and I lost a small red clot..it's turned brown again now. I'm so worried but there's not much I can do and I highly doubt the doctor will help much as during my second pregnancy all they kept saying was 'it could go either way' or 'it's fifty-fifty'. The first scan just seems so far away! That's if I make it to then xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> I have a doctors appointment on Thursday. After I wrote the first message the bleeding turned pink and I lost a small red clot..it's turned brown again now. I'm so worried but there's not much I can do and I highly doubt the doctor will help much as during my second pregnancy all they kept saying was 'it could go either way' or 'it's fifty-fifty'. The first scan just seems so far away! That's if I make it to then xx

Oh gosh, sweetie. It really sucks being in limbo like this but I really hope everything works out. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you xx


----------



## Angel5000

Oh frizzabelle! I'm sorry that's so stressful! I really hope you get good news in thirsday. :hugs: keep us posted


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you angel. Everyone is so lovely on here, makes me glad I joined xx


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: for sure! Some of the other forums I've seen are nasty and mean. This place is amazing :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle, how are you doing today?


----------



## Frizzabelle

I'm stil bleeding unfortunately. Varies between red brown and pink. Lost a slighter bigger clot today (still small) and a few tiny ones. 
I really don't know what's happening.

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> I'm stil bleeding unfortunately. Varies between red brown and pink. Lost a slighter bigger clot today (still small) and a few tiny ones.
> I really don't know what's happening.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? xx

Ugh, I'm sorry. Your appointment is tomorrow, right? 

I'm fine, CD4 and bleeding appears to have stopped so that was a pretty short AF for me. I started taking Vitanica's Pregnancy Prep so curious if it's helping shorten my cycle a bit--I hope so!

I'm saying prayers for you!


----------



## Angel5000

Frizz - :hugs: I hope you can get answers soon!! 

MrsRose - that's nice that AF was short. Maybe it'll give you a soon O too. ;)


----------



## rose.

Sorry frizabelle :( I hope it stops and all turns out ok! Hope the drs appointment goes well today.
Hopefully I should be fertile tomorrow through to monday - hopefully DH gets some more energy as he was too tired for BD yesterday :(


----------



## Frizzabelle

I'm booked in for a scan tomorrow at midday. Bleeding is red and getting heavier so I don't think it will be good news xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> Frizz - :hugs: I hope you can get answers soon!!
> 
> MrsRose - that's nice that AF was short. Maybe it'll give you a soon O too. ;)

I hope so! I tend to ovulate kinda late.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ive just passed the baby still in its sac. I'm devastated xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> Ive just passed the baby still in its sac. I'm devastated xx

Oh sweetie, I'm so so sorry. Sending tons of hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

Oh frizz I'm so sorry! :hugs: sending you love and hugs. Words can't even express myself right now :cry:


----------



## Pne1985

Soo sorry to hear this frizz. Many hugs and blessings to you!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you ladies. I have to go to the early pregnancy unit today so they can scan me to make sure there's nothing left over and to have a blood test to make sure my hcg levels are dropping.
It was nothing like I expected a miscarriage to be like...no pain, not that much blood and everything was passed in one go (clot, baby, sac and placental tissue). The bleeding slowed right down after and is like a very light period. 
It's been so horrible but I am hopeful to try again when we can xx


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry frizabelle :( thinking of you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: frizzabelle. I can't even imagine. :( hopefully they'll say you can try again soon. But definitely take time to recover physically and emotionally. If you haven't already, you might want to check out the loss threads too, just in case you need more emotional support from people who have been through miscarriages recently. :hugs: I'm so sorry :(


----------



## mrscletus

:hugs: Frizz- I am so sorry for your loss. 
I also had a loss at around 7-9 weeks in between my daughter and son, so back in 2007/2008 somewhere in there. I had to get a d&c so had to wait a few months to start trying, and then we got pregnant with my son. So had I not miscarried, we would never have gotten my wonderful baby boy. I know its hard to deal with right now, but there is a reason for everything and your rainbow will be coming. we are all here for you.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you everyone for being so lovely!
The scan showed a complete miscarriage and she was pretty certain there was no tissues left, just more blood to come. 
I've been advised to take a test in two weeks and if it still positive to phone the number they gave me and they will do blood tests then. 
I was very reluctant to hand the baby over to them even though I wanted them to take it to examine and cremate. It was a hard decision to make but at that moment it was what myself and my husband thought was the best for us...we felt bringing it home would cause more upset (I had a massive breakdown last night knowing the baby was in a box downstairs and not safe and warm in my tummy in bed!)..I still don't know if it was the right choice to make but I will definitely be planting something in the garden to commemorate my tiny Angel xx


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: oh Hun..... That must be the most difficult thing. I didn't even think about having to do that.... It just never occurred to me that you'd have to bring the baby to them..... 

I can't even..... :cry: I'm tearing up just thinking about it.


----------



## Frizzabelle

It was very upsetting. The nurse was absolutely lovely..she asked if she could take the baby at the beginning but when she saw my reluctance she let me keep hold of the box until the end of our appointment xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> It was very upsetting. The nurse was absolutely lovely..she asked if she could take the baby at the beginning but when she saw my reluctance she let me keep hold of the box until the end of our appointment xx

Oh sweetie, I'm thinking about you. I just don't even know what to say.


----------



## rose.

It sounds so awful, I truly am so sorry :( be kind to yourself - hope you have lots of support to get you through the next few weeks :hugs:


----------



## twickywabbit

Haven't been on here in awhile. So much catching up to do :0


----------



## mrscletus

How is everyone holding up???


----------



## rose.

Just waiting for the days to go by... Tomorrow I have a rare afternoon off work while DS is in nursery. I can't remember the last day I had off work without DS! I am off for a massage. A few months ago I got a voucher but haven't booked it before now as I kept thinking I might end up getting my bfp. well this month I thought what the heck might as well use it, my back is wrecked and if I don't use it soon then it will run out. I am so looking forward to it :)


----------



## Angel5000

Enjoy it rose!! I get w massage once a month and I love it!! So very worth it! 

Afm I'm just waiting for AF. Getting pink when I check my cervix so she's probably a couple days away or less. :(


----------



## Frizzabelle

Well my preg test today was really really faint...can hardly see it so hopefully tomorrow it will be negative. 
I took an ovulation test today and it was positive?? Do u think it could be false? 6 days since my miscarriage? xx


----------



## Angel5000

Could be false. Sometimes the hcg can make OPKs pop positive.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yes I have heard that but the preg test was so hardly there I wonder if there was enough to create such a strong positive opk? I'll test again tomorrow xx


----------



## tinymumma

Oh Frizzabelle, I'm so sorry &#10084;&#65039; Sensing you lots of love. I know there is nothing anyone can do or say but just know that we're all praying for you xo I wish you all the best and I really hope you get your sticky BFP soon xo Lots of hugs


----------



## tinymumma

So I've been away for a while, trying the non stressed approach but that hasn't worked much. I've just been pestering hubby with my TTC thoughts, lol. I have been charting this cycle and it has brought up more questions than answers! Go figure. Cd18 now, due on the 12th. 
For anyone that remembers me, the doctor said my cysts are nothing to worry about. No further ultrasounds were needed apparently. Not too sure about that but she's the doctor I guess. I don't have the pains anymore, so I guess that's a good sign. This cycle has been so different to any other. Period like cramps cd12, as well as a huge glob of phlegm like, yellow cm. No smell or itching so off to Google I went (of course) and I read many woman's stories that said this kind of cm was their ewcm? I just charted ewcm anyway. More cramps and weird cm on cd15 with a tinsy bit of blood. I honestly thought it was lint from my towel. Cramps and snot cm again on cd16 except it was brown? My charts are no help. Big dip on cd12 and went up the day after but they've been up and down. Not as low as cd12 but not very stable either. I can't see a pattern at all. Kind of just wishing I could fast forward 9 days, get AF and start my next cycle fresh and see what happens there. Sigh.


----------



## Angel5000

frizz - did you do both tests together? I have seen that if you dip an OPK and then a pregnancy test, it can create the pregnancy test to make a + test..... so if you did that hten it could be actually a +OPK but not a +hcg? But otherwise I have no idea. I guess theoretically it could be that your body is ovulating right away. 

tinymumma - welcome back! What you describe sounds like a large glob of EWcm. Otherwise sounds like an odd cycle. Hopefully things clear up and make more sense soon!


----------



## tinymumma

Angel5000 said:


> frizz - did you do both tests together? I have seen that if you dip an OPK and then a pregnancy test, it can create the pregnancy test to make a + test..... so if you did that hten it could be actually a +OPK but not a +hcg? But otherwise I have no idea. I guess theoretically it could be that your body is ovulating right away.
> 
> tinymumma - welcome back! What you describe sounds like a large glob of EWcm. Otherwise sounds like an odd cycle. Hopefully things clear up and make more sense soon!

Thanks love xxx I thought it was too! I've never noticed ewcm, mainly because hubby and I DTD almost every day, so I never know if it's his left over baby Mayo or ewcm TMI SORRY. I still have hope but just really not feeling like this is my cycle at all. Will just have to wait and see I guess


----------



## Angel5000

Man..... wish we had the energy to DTD that often! I'm so exhausted most days that we are pushing it for more than twice a week (except of course when we are making actual effort, like during my fertile week)


----------



## tinymumma

Angel5000 said:


> Man..... wish we had the energy to DTD that often! I'm so exhausted most days that we are pushing it for more than twice a week (except of course when we are making actual effort, like during my fertile week)

Hahaha, I'm exhausted most of the time but Hubby is very... Giving, lol. He always makes sure that I'm satisfied before we actually BD and does majority of the work ;) Lol. I don't know how he does it honestly. He works a manual labour job that's extremely hard on his body (no pun intended) I'm exhausted just from our toddler.


----------



## rose.

:haha: baby Mayo!!!

Your hubby sounds great, mine is often too tired during the evening and wants me to do all the work!! I wanted to do it last night just to be sure but he was too tired so I gave up :haha:
My cm is thick and creamy this morning and temp rose a bit so I'm hoping that I Od yesterday and the BD we did the day before will be enough.
We have been doing it pretty much every other day for 2 weeks so I've kind of had enough now, I have little energy left!


----------



## Angel5000

My hubby is also really tired in the evening and is much more open to morning sex but I am not even remotely interested in anything in the morning except my pillow or coffee. Lol! Asking me for anything in the morning is a death wish :rofl:

Sounds like you probably O'd rose, given change in cm. fx! Every other day for 2 weeks should have you plenty covered! :)


----------



## rose.

Sounds exactly like me! It takes me at least half an hour to wake up in the mornings so sex is definitely not on the agenda at 6am :haha: although it was earlier in the week when I woke up early. Just as well, because we might have missed O otherwise!

Has anyone else started buying baby things? I keep buying things from the sale of my favourite shop. Loads of baby grows and vests - mostly unisex although I have a friend who is pregnant with a boy so I'm hoping that by the time he is born, I will be pregnant and know what I'm having so if it's a girl I can pass on the boy bits to her.


----------



## Angel5000

Woke up to AF this morning. Actually, more like woke up at 2am to incredibly painful cramping, which didn't stop for several hours. I'm not supposed to take anything except tylonel because of my other meds (I am supposed to avoid NSAIDs) but tylonel wasn't cutting it so I finally took an aleve around 4am and was able to get another hour of sleep before the alarm went off. Needless to say I'm incredibly tired, and grouchy today. Looks like it might just be spotting at first glance this morning but the painful cramping implies it's probably going to hit full blown in an hour or two, that's what happened last cycle. 

On to cycle #14. :dohh:


- 

I haven't actually started buying much in the way of baby things. I have one onesie that I bought that says "Player 3 Has Entered the Game" because DH and I both like to play games and I wanted to give it to him when I finally get my BFP. Or I want to use it for our announcement, a pic of it with two large controllers and a little gaming controller. :haha: But otherwise I'm avoiding buying things. I want to buy things all the time but I'm afraid I'm jinxing it. :dohh: Plus, I don't have a lot of storage space so until I actually do get a BFP that sticks and we start cleaning up our spare bedroom into a nursery, I don't want to buy much.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ah sorry af got you angel! Hope you get more sleep tonight!

Sorry I can't be of much help with the ewcm tinymumma but I never get it! My cm just gets a bit watery. Thank you for the lovely words too :)

My pregnancy test this morning was basically negative..I thought I could see a ghost line but now I can't see it at all which is good (didn't think I'd ever be glad to see a bfn!) 
My opk this morning was close to positive..just a tiny bit fainter than the control line..I took another this afternoon and it was now a lot lighter so I think yesterday's positive was true although I will continue to take one each day just incase as it seems so early! We have been bding every night since bleeding finished so I hope we catch the egg...if there is one!! xx


----------



## mrscletus

So sorry Angel :hugs: to you. 

Frizz- hope you are doing well. glad to hear that the preg tests are back to neg.

I am too afraid to buy anything baby in the fear of jinxing myself. That's why only about 3 people in my life (other than DH) actually know we are trying. And I cant imagine bd'ing every other day for 2 weeks!! :rofl: 

Dh has been working some crazy shifts the last 2 weeks, so we haven't bd'ed at all since the fertile window- I'm going through withdrawals!!!

And as far as this cycle goes- I am going back and forth. One day I feel out, the next day, hopeful again. On Tuesday I was having a lot of cramping so I was convinced I would be out, but my CM is still super creamy (some discharging even TMI I know) and no tints of pink or anything... I'm wondering if it is possible to have late implant on Monday/Tuesday?? That could be why my tests were still bfn?? I should have tested today- but I didn't. I guess I can always do a good hold and test this evening after I get home?


----------



## rose.

Sorry Angel :( hope the pain stops soon, as if it's not bad enough dealing with the disappointment of AF arriving we have to go through all that pain. Hope you get more sleep tonight. The baby grow sounds cool, I love that idea for an announcement! 

Frizabelle fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Mrscletus your cm sounds exactly what mine was like when I was pregnant with DS. I felt so wet (sorry tmi!) that I kept running to the toilet thinking AF had started. It went on for a good few weeks after getting my BFP.


----------



## mom and ttc

I will start reading up on all the missed posts. I didn't use opk this cycle. But checked my cm. I think I am 1-2 dpo.


----------



## mom and ttc

Frizzabelle said:


> Ive just passed the baby still in its sac. I'm devastated xx

I am so sorry I can't even imagine


----------



## Frizzabelle

Anyone still around? I'd love to know how u are all getting on!

Would you ladies class this opk as positive? I think I should invest in a proper ovulation monitor as these strips drive me mad!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> Anyone still around? I'd love to know how u are all getting on!
> 
> Would you ladies class this opk as positive? I think I should invest in a proper ovulation monitor as these strips drive me mad!!

Hi Frizz! It looks almost positive to me. I bet it will be positive in the next couple hours. This morning with FMU I had an almost positive and an hour and a half later it was positive, and I also confirmed that with my CB Advanced Digi. Crazy how quickly things can change! Good luck!


----------



## mrscletus

I'm back... took a little "break" was feeling sorry for myself. But I am back and ready to start temping/testing for O- should be an eventful weekend since DH has off work- should be able to get a lot of bd'ing done! 

Frizz- I agree that is a positive.


----------



## MrsRose168

mrscletus said:


> I'm back... took a little "break" was feeling sorry for myself. But I am back and ready to start temping/testing for O- should be an eventful weekend since DH has off work- should be able to get a lot of bd'ing done!
> 
> Frizz- I agree that is a positive.

Sorry you were feeling down--it gets to the best of us! Do you think you're already going to be in your fertile window this weekend? If so, I'm totally jealous b/c my O is so late! I really wish it would happen earlier to help cut down all the waiting time. Ugh!


----------



## mrscletus

My O day median is cd 13- some months it has been as late as cd 17 tho- so I am hoping that I will O with my normal "around cd 12-14" and then I would be in the fertile window this weekend.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thanks ladies! Will continue bding and hope I get a temp jump in a couple days! 

Good luck for your 'busy' weekend mrscletus! xx


----------



## MrsRose168

I tested again at 11:30 and the OPK is clearly negative. That was a quick surge! I did it at work so I didn't have a cup to dip in like you're supposed to, so I'll check again when I get home to just verify that it's over.


----------



## rose.

Argh I'm having a light bleed again the same as last cycle! So frustrating. It's too early for IB and more like bleeding than sootting. I really need to book a drs appointment. Strangely my temp has spiked too, wouldn't it be lower if it was low progesterone or something causing the bleeding?


----------



## MrsRose168

rose. said:


> Argh I'm having a light bleed again the same as last cycle! So frustrating. It's too early for IB and more like bleeding than sootting. I really need to book a drs appointment. Strangely my temp has spiked too, wouldn't it be lower if it was low progesterone or something causing the bleeding?

You're 7dpo, right? That's spot on for IB, though I'm not sure why it also happened last month with a BFN. It'd probably be a good idea to ask your doctor in case you need to supplement with something.


----------



## Angel5000

Frizz - that's pretty close! When it gets that close it usually turns positive a couple hours later. I've found with the strips if I get one thy looks like that and then use my digi it'll pop positive on the digi. So I'd say it's + and get to BD! :) 

Afm- cd7 today! I'm supposed to start my digis on day7 Bc my cycles are so irregular and I've Od as early as cd13 (and as late as cd26, but typically around cd15-18). But I forgot today so I'll start tomorrow. The advanced digis call for fmu which is tricky when I'm still so sleepy in the morning!


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> Frizz - that's pretty close! When it gets that close it usually turns positive a couple hours later. I've found with the strips if I get one thy looks like that and then use my digi it'll pop positive on the digi. So I'd say it's + and get to BD! :)
> 
> Afm- cd7 today! I'm supposed to start my digis on day7 Bc my cycles are so irregular and I've Od as early as cd13 (and as late as cd26, but typically around cd15-18). But I forgot today so I'll start tomorrow. The advanced digis call for fmu which is tricky when I'm still so sleepy in the morning!

I never knew the advanced digis call for FMU! I've been doing them at different times, primarily in the evenings. Good to know!


----------



## Angel5000

The advanced calls for FMU until you get the blinky face and then says you can test multiple times a day after that. I guess it says to do that because the blinky face indicates an estrogen surge and it's easier to detect the estrogen surge with fmu. The solid face comes from the LH surge which is often strongest in afternoon. So what I do is use fmu until I get blinky face and then I start using ICs in the afternoon. Once I get a close to +OPK on the ICs I use another digi to confirm. Once I've had 2 blinky faces in a row I actually won't test the next morning with fmu and will start to test every other morning Bc the test will remember that you had a blinky and no matter what you will keep getting a blinky until the solid appears. I think I read I could dip it in water and get a blinky still. So I do every other at that point until I test in the afternoon with a IC and then a digi to confirm. I do every other just because if you go more than 2 days without using the advanced digi it "resets" the memory and it'll forget your previous stats. 

Are you still getting the blinky face when you test at other times?


----------



## rose.

Thanks Mrs Rose. Yes I will book a drs appointment if I don't get a bfp this month. I started Pregnacare vitamins last month and the bleeding has only started since then. I have read lots of reviews where people have had similar strange bleeding/cycle changes since starting them so perhaps they don't suit me. It seems crazy that vitamins could do that but it's literally the only thing ive changed. Think I'll have a month off them, see if that helps


----------



## MrsRose168

So I did another OPK last night and again this morning and they were very dark, but slightly lighter than the control. I guess you really do need to dip those sticks! Yesterday at lunch I had some sharp pains on the left side between my hip and belly button so I assumed it was O (although I don&#8217;t usually get O pains so don&#8217;t have anything to compare it to). This morning I still have EWCM and my temp is elevated and exactly the same as yesterday. I&#8217;m so confused!

Angel, I&#8217;ve gotten the blinking smiley in the morning and evening. I usually get my solid smiley and positive OPKs in the evening, but this time is was in the morning.


----------



## Angel5000

MrsRose - I've found that sometimes those dip sticks never get right onto being as dark as the control. I don't know if it's because they aren't actually dark enough or my eyes play tricks on me. :haha: I don't usally get O pain either but once I've felt it like you describe, between hip and belly button, and I think that was O pain. 

I've gotten blinky at various times throughout the day but only once did I get a solid in the morning, and I think it was actually the end of the surge from the previous day. I know that different people get it at different times though. Sometimes it would be nice if our bodies just worked like "clockwork" for everyone, right!?


----------



## Frizzabelle

My opk today was super dark (much darker than the control) after two days of thinking I already had a positive! My poor husband is worn out! Lol xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Angel5000 said:


> MrsRose - I've found that sometimes those dip sticks never get right onto being as dark as the control. I don't know if it's because they aren't actually dark enough or my eyes play tricks on me. :haha: I don't usally get O pain either but once I've felt it like you describe, between hip and belly button, and I think that was O pain.
> 
> I've gotten blinky at various times throughout the day but only once did I get a solid in the morning, and I think it was actually the end of the surge from the previous day. I know that different people get it at different times though. Sometimes it would be nice if our bodies just worked like "clockwork" for everyone, right!?

Yes, how wonderful would that be!? It was interesting this time b/c I had a flashing smiley at 5am and then a solid smiley at 6:30am so I know I caught the beginning of the surge. It's just so crazy how fast it can change!


----------



## MrsRose168

Yay for your positive, Frizzabelle!


----------



## MrsRose168

Good news! Got all of our results back and everything is normal! Really glad we decided to go for it rather than waiting for the results, especially since they came back one day after O. Hopefully the issues were from the low progesterone and/or bad luck.


----------



## Angel5000

Frizz - yay for a positive! Hope you caught the egg! 

MrsRose - So glad to hear that you got back good results! That is crazy how fast things change, that you went from a blinky to a solid in just a little over an hour! Wow!


----------



## Frizzabelle

MrsRose168 said:


> Good news! Got all of our results back and everything is normal! Really glad we decided to go for it rather than waiting for the results, especially since they came back one day after O. Hopefully the issues were from the low progesterone and/or bad luck.

Brilliant news! So glad all is normal! Hope this is your lucky cycle xx


----------



## rose.

Thats great Mrs Rose im so pleased for you :)


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsRose168 said:


> Good news! Got all of our results back and everything is normal! Really glad we decided to go for it rather than waiting for the results, especially since they came back one day after O. Hopefully the issues were from the low prog
> 
> :happydance: Yay!! I'm glad all your test came back normal hun. That's one less thing to stress about and that alone is a wonderful thing!!
> 
> I hate when I'm gone for a day or 2 I feel like I miss so much. But I'm done with my midterms now so I should be more regular again.. :wacko:
> 
> how is everyone??!
> 
> I'm 10dpo and the only thing I feel coming on is a freaking cold or something.. My throat starting hurting yesterday and I felt like I was freezing I slept half the day away after I got off work yesterday.. Today is the same thing soar throat and feel a little achy with light light crampin pains. My temps are going up but wondering if it's from this sickness I'm starting to get :shrug: I did take a test this morning and of course it was BFN so if it goes up again ill do another test.


----------



## rose.

I tested this morning and Bfn :( 
I am really getting fed up of this every month


----------



## MrsRose168

AshNAmber said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> Good news! Got all of our results back and everything is normal! Really glad we decided to go for it rather than waiting for the results, especially since they came back one day after O. Hopefully the issues were from the low prog
> 
> :happydance: Yay!! I'm glad all your test came back normal hun. That's one less thing to stress about and that alone is a wonderful thing!!
> 
> I hate when I'm gone for a day or 2 I feel like I miss so much. But I'm done with my midterms now so I should be more regular again.. :wacko:
> 
> how is everyone??!
> 
> I'm 10dpo and the only thing I feel coming on is a freaking cold or something.. My throat starting hurting yesterday and I felt like I was freezing I slept half the day away after I got off work yesterday.. Today is the same thing soar throat and feel a little achy with light light crampin pains. My temps are going up but wondering if it's from this sickness I'm starting to get :shrug: I did take a test this morning and of course it was BFN so if it goes up again ill do another test.
> 
> Congrats on being done with midterms! I bet that's a big load off.
> 
> Being sick could be a good sign! FX this is your cycle!Click to expand...


----------



## Angel5000

AshNAmber - loving your temps! Hoping that is not just being sick and it's a sign of something else! 

rose - :hugs: I know it's hard hun.


----------



## mrscletus

Hang in there rose- I know its so hard month after silly month. 

MrsRose- glad to hear the tests came back normal. 

Ash- hoping that the cold symptoms are a sign of something else and not a silly cold. Temps are looking good :)

AFM- I am thinking I am O'ing today. I didn't count my OPK as positive for yesterday, but today's is fainter than yesterday so I think I might have missed the surge because I am only testing in the am and not twice this month (trying to preserve tests LOL)

With the temp drop today- I'm really thinking O is coming. So there will be bd'ing coming in today and tomorrow. We shall see what my temp does tomorrow.


----------



## Frizzabelle

mrscletus said:


> Hang in there rose- I know its so hard month after silly month.
> 
> MrsRose- glad to hear the tests came back normal.
> 
> Ash- hoping that the cold symptoms are a sign of something else and not a silly cold. Temps are looking good :)
> 
> AFM- I am thinking I am O'ing today. I didn't count my OPK as positive for yesterday, but today's is fainter than yesterday so I think I might have missed the surge because I am only testing in the am and not twice this month (trying to preserve tests LOL)
> 
> With the temp drop today- I'm really thinking O is coming. So there will be bd'ing coming in today and tomorrow. We shall see what my temp does tomorrow.

Good luck catching that egg! :)

I'm a bit confused..my fertility friend chart says I'm 5dpo but I think I'm more 3 dpo...anyone else had this problem? xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Frizzabelle said:


> mrscletus said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there rose- I know its so hard month after silly month.
> 
> MrsRose- glad to hear the tests came back normal.
> 
> Ash- hoping that the cold symptoms are a sign of something else and not a silly cold. Temps are looking good :)
> 
> AFM- I am thinking I am O'ing today. I didn't count my OPK as positive for yesterday, but today's is fainter than yesterday so I think I might have missed the surge because I am only testing in the am and not twice this month (trying to preserve tests LOL)
> 
> With the temp drop today- I'm really thinking O is coming. So there will be bd'ing coming in today and tomorrow. We shall see what my temp does tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck catching that egg! :)
> 
> I'm a bit confused..my fertility friend chart says I'm 5dpo but I think I'm more 3 dpo...anyone else had this problem? xxClick to expand...

Last month (my first month temping) was confusing too. Sometimes I just don't understand how FF is determining O!


----------



## mrscletus

Frizzabelle said:


> Good luck catching that egg! :)
> 
> I'm a bit confused..my fertility friend chart says I'm 5dpo but I think I'm more 3 dpo...anyone else had this problem? xx

I think that with the Positive OPK along with the steady rise, that is how FF is determining your O day. You are "technically" supposed to stop using OPK the first time you get a pos, and since your temps went up each day after the first positive, the system is assuming you O'd that day...? IDK, that's just my opinion. 

I would go with your gut.

AND- I just noticed how much :sex: you have been having... WOW!! How do you do it??


----------



## Frizzabelle

mrscletus said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Good luck catching that egg! :)
> 
> I'm a bit confused..my fertility friend chart says I'm 5dpo but I think I'm more 3 dpo...anyone else had this problem? xx
> 
> I think that with the Positive OPK along with the steady rise, that is how FF is determining your O day. You are "technically" supposed to stop using OPK the first time you get a pos, and since your temps went up each day after the first positive, the system is assuming you O'd that day...? IDK, that's just my opinion.
> 
> I would go with your gut.
> 
> AND- I just noticed how much :sex: you have been having... WOW!! How do you do it??Click to expand...

Ah ok thank you, that makes sense! The second opk was an even darker positive than the first so I think I probably ovulated the second day or even the day after that. 

Lol! Yes we had loads of sex! After the miscarriage I didn't know when I would ovulate and was a bit worried I would miss it, plus I was just super horny! My husband was worn out an is glad of the break we had yesterday! 
xx


----------



## rose.

Hopefully you're lucky this month frizabelle, you've certainly timed it perfectly!

Got another Bfn this morning but no Af yet (due today). Now I just wish it would hurry up so I can get started on next cycle. I was upset a couple of days ago but now I've come to terms with having to start all over again, and I just want to get Af out the way!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry you're still getting bfns rose! Sending love! :hugs: xx


----------



## Angel5000

Sorry rose. Looks like AF came ? 

I'm still waiting on a blinky face. Down to 2 tests for my digi. Decided if I don't see a significant change in cm I'm not going to test tomorrow and will wait a day and then try again. I think I can skip 1 or 2 days before the advanced digi resets the memory (and then I'll never get a blinky Bc it has to compare to previous tests). But if I don't get intern I'm gonna say screw the smiley and save my last test and not use it except when I think I have a +OPK on cheapies to confirm. 

Bah so annoying. Thinking I'll avoid the advanced digis and just go back to using reg digis to confirm what the cheapies say. More cost effective and better if my cycle is going to keep being wacky.


----------



## mrscletus

Angel do you think the digi's are worth the $$- I have solely been using test strips/cheapies.... haven't advanced to the digi's yet... any advice would be great

I have definitely been O'ing regularly, and catching it on the cheapies for the most part.


----------



## MrsRose168

mrscletus said:


> Angel do you think the digi's are worth the $$- I have solely been using test strips/cheapies.... haven't advanced to the digi's yet... any advice would be great
> 
> I have definitely been O'ing regularly, and catching it on the cheapies for the most part.

I also use the ICs and advanced digis and I really like them both. Similar to Angel I use the ICs until the lines start darkening and then I'll also start using the digis. I like the advanced ones b/c they start flashing with your estrogen surge so you get a few more days notice of your fertile window. But you definitely shouldn't only use the digis b/c they're expensive!


----------



## Angel5000

What MrsRose said ... :) I love using the digis to confirm O. I like the advanced because I like to get that estrogen surge so I know that O is coming but this month it's bugging me and costing extra $. If you O somewhat regularly around the same time each month it's worth it I think but I wouldn't use only digis because too expensive.


----------

